# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Metastasenschmerzen???

## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
leide schon seit längerem an mehr oder weniger starken Schmerzen im Steißbeinbereich. Der Orthopäde hat Ende Juni 06 keine bandscheibenartige Ursache gefunden, daraufhin ließ ich am 4.7.06 den PSA-Wert bestimmen alio loco, da mein Uro im Urlaub war (1,8 , immerhin 6 mal höher als der letzte am 3.5.06), ich befand mich immer noch in der Therapiepause. Mit Flutamid eingedeckt ging es in den Urlaub. Schmerzen wurden weniger. Nach dem Urlaub führte mein Weg zuerst zu meinem Uro, wo der PSA-Wert am 1.8.06  0,38 und der Testo 6,86 betrugen. Anfang September tauchen die besagten Schmerzen wieder  mal mehr mal weniger auf. Am 5. 9.06 betrugen PSA 0,49 und Testo 8,8. Mein Uro implantiert mir eine Zoladex N1 und besorgt mir sofort telefonisch einen Termn für ein Knochenszintigramm am 28.9.06, das war der nächstmöglicher Termin in Essen. Ich habe vor, am Montag, dem 18.9.06 für 4 Tage nach Krakau zu fliegen, aber ich glaube, dass ich zum erstenmal auf diese Reise verzichten werde, denn inzwischen sind die Schmerzen seit einer Woche schleichend schlimmer geworden und am schlimmsten heute Nacht, ich meine jetzt. Nachdem ich um 24.00 Uhr 40 Tropfen Novalgin genommen habe, konnte ich gut schlafen, allerdings bis 4.00 Uhr, wo ich vor Schmerzen aufgewacht bin und mir wieder 40 Tropfen Novalgin genehmigte. Jetzt lassen sie langsam nach, während ich das hier schreibe.
Ich weiß, dass ich es immer auf die leichte Schulter nehme, weil es mir sonst relativ gut geht, aber heute war für mich ein kleiner Höherpunkt des Erträglichen erreicht. Es muß keine Metastase sein, aber inzwischen glaube ich, dass es doch eine ist, ich muß dazu sagen, dass ich keine Taubheitsgefühle und sonst irgendwelche nervliche Ausfälle bemerke.
Meine Fragen lauten, soll ich versuchen, den Termin für das Knochenszinti eher zu bekommen, sollte ich jetzt schon Zometa prophylaktisch einnehmen und wird die Kasse das mittragen (ich bin ein Kassenpatient)?
Bitte keine Belehrungen: Du wurdest schon früher von Dieterdo,PeterP,Reinardo u.a. gewarnt, denn das bringt mich jetzt  nicht weiter.
Gruß Michael

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Michael

Am Deiner Stelle würde ich wirklich alles unternehmen, um möglichst rasch zu einem Szintigramm zu kommen. Vorbeugend Zometa könnte auf jeden Fall nützlich sein, ist jedoch verflixt teuer, wenn die Kasse nicht bezahlt.

Du scheinst einen hilfsbereiten Urologen zu haben; liege ich mit dieser Annahme richtig, dann wird er Dir wohl behilflich sein, Dir an Stelle der Reise nach Krakau eine solche zu einer Klinik zu organisieren, bei der Du nicht so lange auf einen Termin warten musst.

Alles Gute und möglichst wenig Schmerzen wünscht Dir

Jürg

----------


## Michael

Danke Jürg, Du scheinst aber auch, nicht gut zu schlafen.

Ich habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass die AP 390 U/l (alkalische Phosphatase) beim letzten Blitbild am 5.9.06 betrug, was ja dreimal so hoch ist wie normal und somit auf jeden Fall auf einen Knochenprozess hinweist.
Michael

----------


## RuStra

> Meine Fragen lauten, soll ich versuchen, den Termin für das Knochenszinti eher zu bekommen, sollte ich jetzt schon Zometa prophylaktisch einnehmen und wird die Kasse das mittragen (ich bin ein Kassenpatient)?


hallo Michael,
das ist echt Sch..., morgens von wahrscheinlichen Metastasen-Schmerzen geweckt zu werden - das darf nicht wahr sein.

Kurz-Antwort: ja, ja - aber dann?

ja zum Knochenszinti - aber das ist bekanntlich sehr grob. ich weiss, dass bis heute ein positives Szinti Voraussetzung ist für die Anerkennung des metastatischen Zustandes, gegen den dann z.B. Zometa verschrieben werden kann - aber diese Hürde ist ein Skandal für sich.
seit ich eine MRT der Wirbelsäule bekommen habe und mir der Radiologe sagte, dass er 1 bis 2 mm Metastasen vom PK sehen kann, scheint mir das die beste bildgebende Methode zu sein, Knochenmetastasen in den (Lenden)Wirbelkörpern aufzuspüren.

ja, zum Zometa  -  hättest Du schon die ganze Zeit bekommen müssen, aber die Zweiklassenmedizin schlägt zu. Da mein Onko sogar bei mir die vorbeugende Gabe von Zometa für sinnvoll hält und darüber schimpft, dass es erst dann zugelassen wird, wenn es zu spät ist, könnte es sein, dass Du vielleicht einen Onko oder Uro findest, der aufgrund des hohen AP-Wertes in Verbindung mit einer MRT-Diagnostik, dass da was ist (auch wenn das Szinti nix sieht), Dir Zometa verschreiben kann.

Ansonsten die leider übliche Frage, was kann man alles gegen Metastasen tun? Ich habe da immer erstmal die Hochdosis-Fischöl-Empfehlung, auch wenn sie mir langsam schon zum Halse heraushängt. Ich stütze mich dabei z.B. auf folgende Antworten von Sears, auf Fragen, die ich im Februar gestellt hatte:

Q.: I would like to ask you some questions:
In therapy of cancer, isn t it better to take more DHA than EPA,
because DHA is the most potent tumor-suppressing fatty 
acid?

*A.:* *Not necessarliy, both have tumor suppressing abilities. Dr. Sears belives that EPA is more potent by stimulating the proteins that stop metastasis from occuring with prostate cancer.*

Q.: I ve read on www.inflammationresearchfoundation.org about the study
Determination of the use of high-dose fish oil at Harvard Medical School
to prevent metastasis in patients with prostate cancer . Can you tell me
which amount of EPA / DHA is used in this study and are there some
pre-results?
*
A.: The amount of EPA/DHA supplemented is 7.5 grams total. 
Dr. Sears' ratio of EPA to DHA is 2:1. 
Pre results: there has been a 20 fold increase 
in the proteins that have a anti angiogenic effect on cancer growth.* 


grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Michael

Danke Rudolf für Deine Antwort und das Mitgefühl. Ich weiß und fürchte, dass ich evtl. noch einen langen Kampf vor mir haben werde, den ich versuche, mit möglichst wenig Nebenwirkungen zu führen.Vielleicht habe ich das Glück, dass mich der Sensemann bei einer noch relativ "guten Lebensqualität" unerwartet erwischt, was natürlich für meine Familie einen Horror bedeuten würde. Ich weiß, dass es jetzt sehr egoistisch von mir ist, aber wahrscheinlich sind es die Schmerzen, die mich momentan verzweifeln lassen. Ich versuche nun, sachlich zu bleiben.
Gruß Michael

----------


## RuStra

> Vielleicht habe ich das Glück, dass mich der Sensemann bei einer noch relativ "guten Lebensqualität" unerwartet erwischt, was natürlich für meine Familie einen Horror bedeuten würde.


ja, ich kenne diesen Impuls und teile ihn - mit der Einschränkung, dass das passieren soll, wenn ich mindestens 79 geworden bin!!






> Ich weiß und fürchte, dass ich evtl. noch einen langen Kampf vor mir haben werde, den ich versuche, mit möglichst wenig Nebenwirkungen zu führen.


Eben. Kampf ja, und das Bild, dass der Kampf gg. den PK gleich immer mit Nebenwirkungen verbunden ist, warum muss das stimmen?
M.A. nach kommt das aus der Vernichtungsideologie, die wiederum aus einem unzureichend entwickelten Krebsverständnis resultiert. Einziger Hauptsatz der klassischen Krebsbekämpfung: Krebs ist bösartig und muss weg! Mehr muss man nicht wissen, um zu den üblichen Attacken zu greifen.
Warum sollst Du nicht einen langen Kampf vor dir haben zur Wiederherstellung deiner Gesundheit?! Schliesst du das von vorneherein aus? Du warst von Anfang an bereits (LK-)metastasiert - also führst Du schon von Anfang an einen systemischen Kampf. Warum solltest Du nicht in der Lage sein, Jahr für Jahr, Schritt für Schritt Dein Krebsverständnis wie auch Deine Anti-PK-Strategie so zu verbessern, dass Du es noch schaffen kannst, den PK in Schach zu halten? Weil die Statistik dagegen spricht? 

Es gibt eine Reihe von strategischen Ansätzen gg. den systemischen PK. Die anti-angiogene Richtung ist eine. Die anti-Krebsfutter Richtung ist eine andere. Grundlegend ist a) ein differenzierteres Bild, was Krebs alles so sein kann, welche Formen in einem heterogenen PK-Tumor (Metastase) vorkommen können; und b) eine differenzierte Strategie, wie von den Besonderheiten der jeweiligen Krebs-Zell-Linie ausgehend was getan werden kann.





> Ich weiß, dass es jetzt sehr egoistisch von mir ist, aber wahrscheinlich sind es die Schmerzen, die mich momentan verzweifeln lassen. Ich versuche nun, sachlich zu bleiben.


Das ist schwer, wenns einen so erwischt hat. Tröstlich aber auch dann ist der Blick zu Mitmenschen, denen es noch dreckiger geht und die aber trotzdem den Kopf oben halten. Eine Frau aus England ist es, die mich derzeit schwer beeindruckt: 4 Kinder, darunter eins erst 4  -  seit anfang 05 mit fortgeschrittenem Eierstock-Krebs diagnostiziert, sodass ihr nur noch ein paar Wochen gegeben wurden - mehrfach von den Ärzten  nach hause geschickt - anfängliche chemo-erfolge, bis dann anfang diesen jahres erneuter progress einsetzte - seit dem frühjahr macht sie alles an supplementierungen, was geht, infundiert die mischung vitC / alpha-LS /  VitK3 u. ist mittlerweile bei täglicher allabendlicher Dosis von 100 g VitC - ihr alltäglicher Lebens- und Lebensqualitäts-Gewinn, ihr weiteres Zusammensein-Dürfen mit ihren Kindern, ihrem Mann, dafür dankt sie dem Himmel - sie schreibt:

++++++++
Since increasing the IV from 75grams to 100 grams daily my nausea and discomfort have greatly reduced. I am so glad that I have refused further chemo because when I am at the local hospice I can see other women of my age with the same stage of disease now becoming increasingly ill and weak with further chemotherapy. Their cancer is no longer responding to the chemo. Even though I am terminally ill I seem to be the only one without ascites and pain, even if I am still exhausted. The AA is certainly easier to cope with than chemo.
++++++++

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## zuerij

Lieber Michael,
Ja, ich kanns Dir nachfühlen, was Knochenschmerzen sind. Als Vorgehen ist der Weg ja vorgezeichnet:
- Szinti möglichst rasch, plus eventuell:
- MRT hat bei mir geholfen, die Metastase im Spinalkanal präzise zu orten, diese diente dann auch als Basis für die Operation dieses Tumors.
- Je nach Diagnosen wird Dir dies den Weg freimachen zu Therapien, auch Zometa wäre dann sicherlich dabei.
- Aber allem voraus: Bekamst Du keine SchmerzTHERAPIE verordnet? Ich meine damt nicht nur punktuelle Einnahme bei akuten Schmerzen, sondern einen "Teppich", der die Schmerzen zurückhält. Ich fahre ausgezeichnet mit OXYCONTIN, einem Opioid, 2x tägl. 20 mg, ergänzt durch ein Medikament des Typs Diclofenac oder Brufen bei akuten Gelenkschmerzen. Diese oder eine ähnliche Therapie müsste Dir zustehen bei Deiner Gesundheitslage.
- Zu Ernährungs-Ergänzungen oder Alternativ- Therapien halte ich Distanz, aber das ist persönlich.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Zuversicht, Du hast hier im Forum Mitstreiter die - wie ich - schon über längere Zeit bei relativ guter Lebensqualität mit dem Raubtier im Körper leben, adäquate Therapien vorausgesetzt. Also was soll bei Dir anders sein?

Herzliche Grüsse
Z.

----------


## Michael

Hallo zuerij,
danke für Deine Meldung. 
Natürlich bekomme ich noch keine Schmerztherapie und schon gar nicht mit Opiaten, da meine Schmerzen selten so intensiv sind wie gestern, sonst geht es mir relativ gut. Meine Schmerzen bekämpfte ich früher mit Diclofenac 50 mg und jetzt häufiger mit Novaminsulfon bzw. Novalgin.
Ansonsten ist es ziemlich erträglich, nur sehr nervend. Ich werde versuchen, morgen einen früheren Knochenszinti-Termin zu bekommen, wenn es aber nicht klappt, dann muß ich wohl bis zum 28.9.06 warten und solange ist es auch nicht, dafür werde ich dann morgen eine meiner vielen Kurzflugreisen ( Flucht?, aber es macht Spaß) diesmal nach Krakau machen. Ich komme ja schon wieder am Donnerstag zurück.
Ich muß es immer wieder betonen, dass es sehr gut tut, durch dieses Forum zu wissen, dass man mit seinem Sch.Krebs nicht alleine gelassen  wird.
Grüße an alle 
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Michael,

ich kann überhaupt keine sinnvollen Hinweise zu Deiner Situation geben. Ich drücke Dir einfach die Daumen und wünsche Dir von Herzen alles Gute!!!

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Danke Schorschel,
nun werde ich wohl doch nicht meine Reise unternehmen, da ich jetzt vor Schmerzen wieder aufgewacht bin, nachdem ich auf Anraten meiner Frau prophylaktisch vor dem Schlafengehen (24.00 Uhr) 40 Tropfen Novalgin eingenommen habe. Das kann ich meiner Frau jetzt auch nicht antun; denn die macht sich schon so große Sorgen.
Ich habe gerade wieder 40 Tr. Novalgin eingenommen und hoffe, dass die Schmerzen nachlassen und ich wieder schlafen gehen kann.
Natürlich werde ich heute sofort versuchen, einen früheren Termin für das Knochenszinti zu bekommen und evtl. andere Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, um die Ursache dieser Schmerzen herauszufinden. Ich hoffe immer noch, dass es keine Metastasen sind, aber ich fürchte, dass es nur bei der Hoffnung bleibt.
Ich weiß, dass ich hier eine ziemliche Aufruhr  veranstalte, aber wahrscheinlich ist das  mehr die Angst als die Schmerzen, die mich zu diesem Handeln veranlaßt. 
Ich höre jetzt auf und werde weiter berichten, wenn ich darf, und ich hier keinem auf den Wecker  damit gehe, da es vielleicht zu persönlich ist und in ein anders Forum gehört.
Ich wünsche allen viel Kraft und grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Danke Schorschel,
nun werde ich wohl doch nicht meine Reise unternehmen, da ich jetzt vor Schmerzen wieder aufgewacht bin, nachdem ich auf Anraten meiner Frau prophylaktisch vor dem Schlafengehen (24.00 Uhr) 40 Tropfen Novalgin eingenommen habe. Das kann ich meiner Frau jetzt auch nicht antun; denn die macht sich schon so große Sorgen.
Ich habe gerade wieder 40 Tr. Novalgin eingenommen und hoffe, dass die Schmerzen nachlassen und ich wieder schlafen gehen kann.
Natürlich werde ich heute sofort versuchen, einen früheren Termin für das Knochenszinti zu bekommen und evtl. andere Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, um die Ursache dieser Schmerzen herauszufinden. Ich hoffe immer noch, dass es keine Metastasen sind, aber ich fürchte, dass es nur bei der Hoffnung bleibt.
Ich weiß, dass ich hier eine ziemliche Aufruhr  veranstalte, aber wahrscheinlich ist das  mehr die Angst als die Schmerzen, die mich zu diesem Handeln veranlaßt. 
Ich höre jetzt auf und werde weiter berichten, wenn ich darf, und ich hier keinem auf den Wecker  damit gehe, da es vielleicht zu persönlich ist und in ein anders Forum gehört.
Ich wünsche allen viel Kraft und grüße
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> Ich höre jetzt auf und werde weiter berichten, wenn ich darf, und ich hier keinem auf den Wecker damit gehe, da es vielleicht zu persönlich ist und in ein anders Forum gehört.
> 
> Michael


Du gehst absolut niemandem auf den Wecker...

Alles Gute!!

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Termin f.Knochenszinti um eine Woche auf den nächsten Donnerstag vorverlegt, den Flug nach Krakau verstreichen lassen. Das ist das zweite Mal, dass ich wegen meiner Erkrankung etwas verfallen lasse, aber vielleicht ist es wirklich besser so. Andererseits ärgert es mich  unheimlich, dass der Krebs nun doch die Oberhand gewinnt, zumal die Schmerzen wieder nachgelassen haben. Ich hoffe, dass ich ihm doch noch öfter die Stirn bieten kann.
Esrtmal abwarten.
Gruß an alle
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

hattest Du früher schon Rückenschmerzen? Ich selber hatte bereits seit meiner Jugend Rücken- bzw. Ischiasschmerzen, die im Alter durch Versteifung nachgelassen haben. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Schonung bei dieser Art von Schmerzen nicht hilft, sondern im Gegenteil ist Bewegung hilfreich (wenn man es denn ertragen kann). Massage, Fango, Elektromagnetfeld, Schlingentisch brachten nur teilweise Erleichterung. Ein Ischiasanfall konnte bei mir vor Jahren bei einer Marroko-Reise (ich konnte im Flugzeug fast nur stehen) durch die Wärme und viel Bewegung "geheilt" werden. Der Rückflug war praktisch schmerzfrei. 

Meine starken Metastasenschmerzen im linken Fuß vom fünften Lendenwirbel (mit Prickeln als würden Nerven absterben) waren besonders im Liegen unerträglich, schlafen war nur im sitzen möglich. Mir wurde nur durch einen Heilpraktiker geholfen. Auch bei Bandscheibenproblemen kann da evt. geholfen werden. Schmerzen im Rücken-/Beckenbereich sind mir nichts Neues und durch die Knochenmetastasen kaum verstärkt worden. Die sind jetzt als harmlos zu bezeichnen. 
Eine, für mich interessante Erfahrung war, dass manchmal beim Wasser lassen leichte Schmerzen in dem Lendenwirbel spürbar waren. Ich glaube, das war vor der Zometazeit. 
AP scheint zu schwanken (auch Leber- und Gallemarker) - mein Wert war am Anfang (mit vermutlich Jahre alten Metastasen) 182. Nach fünf Monaten 2HB 77 und nach weiteren vier Monaten unter Therapie + zusätzlich Zometa 338 (wahrscheinlich ein Ausrutscher evt. durch den Transport). Seitdem konstant zwischen 50 und 60 unter Zometa und HB, ohne OP oder Bestrahlungen der Metastasen. Evt. wäre die Einnahme von MCP hilfreich. Vor kurzem hatten wir eine Diskussion über Schmerztherapien ( http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ht=radionuklid )

Mich würde sehr Deine Bewertung Deiner früheren radikalen Therapien interessieren. Mich würde auch interessieren, wer umfangreiche Metastasen und Knochenschmerzen hat, mit noch vorhandener bzw. direkt unbehandelter Prostata und mit welchen Erfahrungen. Mir scheinen die anfänglichen radikalen, auf die Prostata beschränkten Therapien in solchen Fällen ein Problem zu sein. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner Suche und schmerzfreie Nächte.

----------


## Michael

Langsam wird mir das zu bunt. Durch heftige Schmerzen bin ich  um 3.00 Uhr aufgewacht , eine halbe Stunde gelitten, dann 50 Tr. Novalgin geschluckt( um 24.00 Uhr die ersten 40 Tropfen eingenommen), jetzt wird es langsam besser, habe aber Angst , mich hinzulegen, da ich den Schmerzmitteln auch nicht ganz traue.
Gut, dass ich heute um 8.30 Uhr den Termin in der Nuclearmedizin habe, wo  ich hoffe, endlich evtl. die Ursache dieser Schmerzen zu finden und wenn das Knochenszinti nichts zeigt? Dann bekomme ich wohl doch noch eine kleine Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht  keine Metastasen sind, obwohl ich weiß, dass das Szintigramm nur Metastasen erst ab einer bestimmten Größe erkennen lassen kann. Ich laß mich überraschen.
Ich darf hier weiter berichten, denn ich glaube, dass ich mich hier am besten mitteilen kann und meine Frau  schon so genug Ängste meinertwegen hat.
Ich versuche, mich jetzt noch hinzulegen.
Gruß an alle 
Michael

----------


## Michael

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> hattest Du früher schon Rückenschmerzen? Ich selber hatte bereits seit meiner Jugend Rücken- bzw. Ischiasschmerzen, die im Alter durch Versteifung nachgelassen haben. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Schonung bei dieser Art von Schmerzen nicht hilft, sondern im Gegenteil ist Bewegung hilfreich (wenn man es denn ertragen kann). . 
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner Suche und schmerzfreie Nächte.


Hallo Hansi,
ich hatte früher schon mal Rückenschmerzen aber überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit den jetzigen, deshalb bin ich so beunruhigt. Wie gesagt, einen Bandscheibenvorfall hat der Orthopäde  Ende Juni durch Rö ausgeschlossen.
Außerdem treibe ich regelmäßig Sport, seit 17 Jahren vier mal in der Woche eine halbe Stunde (6.30 Uhr) frühschwimmen  , Kieser Training alle 2-3 Tage und Radfahren unregelmäßig. Ernähre mich sehr gesund und habe das starke Rauchen vor 17 Jahren auch  unter großen Schwierigkeiten aufgegeben. Trinke auch seit 8 Wochen nichts Alkoholisches. Habe auch in den letzten 3 Monaten mit Absicht 10 kg abgenommen, aber wirklich mit Absicht, also mehr kasteien möchte ich mich nicht.
Gruß Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
erst einmal Entwarnung, Knochenszinti brachte heute keinen Verdacht auf Knochenmetastasen, nur ein paar sklerotische Bezirke. Also muß weiter geforscht werden.
Gegen die Schmerzen wird eine Therapie mit Samarium-153 empfohlen, was man in Essen neuerdings auch ambulant durchführen lassen kann. Ich glaube aber, das gehört jetzt wirklich nicht mehr hierhin. Trotzdem werde ich beim nächsten Termin meinen Uro auf Biphosphonate ansprechen.
Erwas erleichtert bin ich schon, obwohl ich sehr gern eine exaktere Ursache meiner Schmerzen wüßte.
Danke fürs "Zuhören"
Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
es war nichts mit der Entwarnung, es war einfach ein Riesenkommunikationsfehler und Mißverständnis meinerseits. Natürlich ist der Verdacht auf Knochenmetastasen  sehr groß.
Hier nun der schriftl. Knochenszintibefund: 

Szintigraphisch suspekte, deutliche Mehranreicherungen im Oc sacrum- und ISG-Bereich, im linken Hüftgelenk und im linken Schambein sowie gering rechts  supraazetabulär. Der Kommentar meines Orthpäden gestern nachdem er das Stzintigraph gesehen hat, er habe noch nie solch eine starke Anreicherung gesehen.Seinerseits folgte direkt eine Überweisung zum MRT.
Mein Uro war gestern nicht da, ich bekam aber sofort einen Termin für den nächsten Montag. 
Die permanenten Schmerzen werden nun mit Novalgin und Diclofenac wenig erfolgreich bekämpft.
Heute um 2.30 Uhr durch heftige Schmerzen aufgewacht, obwohl ich vor dem Schlafengehen (23.00 Uhr) 1 Diclofenac 500 mg, 1 Nitrazepam, 1 Melatonin und 40 Tr. Novalgin eingenommen habe.
Um 3.00 bin ich vor Schmerzen wach geworden, wieder 40 Tr. Novalgin eingenommen, jetzt geht es etwas besser.
Es ist zum Wahnsinnigwerden, die letzten 4 Nächte nie mehr als 3 Stunden geschlafen.
Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen, ich bin nämlich recht verzweifelt und habe dasGefühl, das Fortschreiten der Erkrankung geht schneller voran, als ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Aber vielleicht sind es doch keine Metastasen bei meinem relativ niedrigen PSA-Wert.
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Michael,

das ist nicht schön, was du berichtest - ich hatte auch die Hoffnung, deine Schmerzen hätten einen "harmloseren" Grund.

Etwas stutzig hat mich diese Empfehlung gemacht: 


> Gegen die Schmerzen wird eine Therapie mit Samarium-153 empfohlen, was man in Essen neuerdings auch ambulant durchführen lassen kann.


denn sie wird eigentlich bei Schmerzen, die von Knochenmetastasen verursacht sind, gegeben.
http://www.quadramet.de/scripts/pati...p?menu=3&sub=2

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du sehr bald ein MRT machen lassen; es hätte gleich im Anschluss schon folgen sollen, denn man muss wissen, ob auch Kompressionen im Rückenmarkskanal für die Schmerzen verantwortlich sind.

Bisphosphonate hätten eigentlich längst zum Behandlungsprogramm dazugehört, nun wird es aber höchste Zeit.

Deine Schmerztherapie ist nicht ausreichend und muss dringend angepasst werden. Ich weiss nicht, ob du die Gelegenheit erhältst, zu einem Schmertherapeuten zu gehen; ich würde an deiner Stelle darum bitten.

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Schmerz.htm

http://www.quadramet.de/scripts/pati...p?menu=1&sub=1

Auf diesen Seiten findest du zahlreiche weiterführende Links, wenn du die linke Spalte ansiehst.

Das Samarium-153 wirkt auch erst frühestens eine Woche nach Applikation. Bis dahin muss eine andere, zusätzliche schmerzlindernde Therapie begonnen werden.

Hoffentlich kann dir nächste Woche endlich wirksam geholfen werden.

Alles Gute und viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## candid

Lieber Michael

wir alle fühlen mit Dir mit. Dennoch sei folgende Frage gestattet: da gemäss Deiner Schilderung die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Knochenmetastasen-Schmerzen doch recht gross ist, wäre da nicht der Zeitpunkt für den Einsatz von Morphin-haltigen Präparaten gekommen? Was meinst Du dazu? 

Candid

----------


## Michael

Danke Elke und candid,
ich werde bis Montag noch warten müssen, um dann mit Hilfe meines Uros alles Nötige zu unternehmen. Einen Schmerztherapeuten gibt es bei uns auch, den ich auch konsultieren werde.
Ich muß zugeben, dass ich vieles einfach verdrängen wollte.

Heute nacht ist noch was anderes passiert

Als ich heute nacht mit Schmerzen um 3.00 Uhr im Wohnzimmer auf dem Sofa im Dunkeln saß und am Heulen war , da kommt mein Jüngster (17 J.) aus seinem Zimmer und macht plötzlich das Licht an und sieht mich da sitzen. Er kommt sofort zu mir, nimmt mich ganz fest in den Arm, es tat so gut, aber ich wollte ihm das ersparen; denn er hat mich so noch nie gesehen.
Meine Frau und ich haben unseren Jungs gestern nachmittag von meinen Befunden sachlich alles erzählt. Es waren schon lange nicht alle vier gleichzeitig zuhause, es war gestern eine Ausnahme, weil der Älteste (24 J.) nach 4 Wochen eines Entwicklungshilfeeinsatzes aus Kenia nach Hause gekommen war.

liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Michael,

ich finde es ganz toll, wie dein Jüngster sich verhält und seine Zuneigung und sein Mitgefühl solltest du auch von ihm annehmen! Es gibt dir die Kraft, die du nötig hast.

Deine Familie steht sicherlich voll und ganz hinter dir, sie werden nur etwas hilflos sein, wenn sie nicht Bescheid wissen; deshalb ist es besser, ihr sprecht offen über alles, was dich und deine Krankheit betrifft.

*Du darfst dir dafür, dass du Schmerzen hast, keine Schuldgefühle einreden!* 

Das ist ganz wichtig, gerade im Hinblick auf deine Familie und dein Verhalten den Ärzten gegenüber!

Kopf hoch!
Einen herzlichen Gruss sendet dir,

Carola-Elke

----------


## RuStra

Lieber Michael,

das sieht nach rotem Alarm aus - nun heisst es, alle Register ziehen.
Knochenmetastasen, die wachsen und schmerzen - der eine Schrecken. Der andere ist Kachexie - wenn am Ende die Krebstumoren sich die Energie durch Muskel- u. Fettgewebe-Abbau holen. Du hast gesagt, Du hättest 10 kg aufgrund eigener Anstrenungen abgenommen, Du würdest Dich gut ernähren, wolltest Dich aber nicht mehr kasteien. Ich glaube, die Metastasen müssen kasteit werden, mit allem, was danach aussieht, erfolgversprechend zu sein, es muss ihnen die Nahrung entzogen werden - den Krebs aushungern. Leicht gesagt, nur wie?

Richtig, zuallererst die Schmerztherapie - Carola-Elke sagte es schon, ich habe hier noch auf dem Schreibtisch, die promann-Schmerz-Seite zu verbessern.
Und dann die Bisphosphonate, unverantwortliche Unterlassung, dass ärztlicherseits bisher keine gegeben wurden.

Aber dann - wie kann das Metastasenwachstum bekämpft werden?
Ich meine, Du solltest neben den Zometa-Infusion zweierlei weitere Infusionen bekommen: Auf Basis von Vitamin C einerseits und gezielte Nährlösungen. Eine gute Arzt-Doppel-Praxis, erfahren mit Hochdosis-Vitamin-C ist in Deiner  Nähe:

http://www.drmedklose.de/

Und Nährlösungen:
Es könnte sein, dass Dein Onko oder der Onko, den Du dafür noch suchen und finden müsstest, mithilfe einer Ökotrophologin / eines Ökotrophologen solche Nährlösungen zusammenmischen kann, die den aktuellen Erkenntnissen von Glucose-Entzug für die Krebs-Zellen und Kachexie-Verhinderung entsprechen. Wenn ja, wäre das per Verordnung des Onkos im Budget und würde von der Kasse bezahlt.

In diesem Zusammenhang ist auch die Infusion von Fischöl, das als mögliches Mittel gg. Metastasen u. Kachexie gehandelt wird, möglich. Angeboten durch

www.fresenius-kabi.de

das Produkt heisst Omegaven.
Ich selbst habe leider wg. DocCheck keinen Zugang zur genauen Beschreibung, was da drin ist, aber vielleicht kannst Du ja Deine Zahnarzt-Zulassung faxen und bekommst die Infos.

Wie sind deine inflammatorischen Marker? CRP-high sensitive, Arachidonsäure, TGF-beta? Die entzündungsfördernden Zytokine im Blut, TNF, die Tumornekrosefaktoren? Wer untersucht Deine Gesamtsituation, Fettstoffstatus, Insulin / Blutzucker, Protein-Stand? Hast Du den Einsatz von Taxotere vor?

Ich wünsche Dir viel Kraft im Kreise Deiner Familie und daraus gewonnene koordinierte, verstärkte Anstrengungen, zunächst zum In-Schach-Halten der Schmerzen, die müssen als erstes mal unter Kontrolle. 

Grüsse aus HH, ich arbeite gerade an einer neuen Seite über Kachexie,
Rudolf

----------


## Michael

Danke Elke, Rudolf und andere,ich habe mir heute ersteinmal Tramal in der Apotheke geholt, das ich dank meines Kammerausweises auch ohne Rezept bekam. Habe heute bis 15.00 geschlafen, danach fühlte ich mich nach der Einnahme von Tramal und Novalgin viel besser. Muß sagen fühle mich ein wenig high. Der Tag ist ganz toll heute im Kreise meiner Familie, obwohl er so spät heute für mich begann. Ja man hat mich lange ruhen lassen und ich fühle mich wieder herrlich, was dazu führt, dass ich schnell leicht euphorisch werde. Montag stehen  schon Arzttermine fest, die Überw. zum MRT habe ich auch, ich werde das nun nicht mehr auf die leichte Schulter nehmen. Werde nun auch auf die Therapie mit  Biphosphonaten bestehen. Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht etwas zu spät ist, aber wie schonmal erwähnt, hatte ich durch meinen relativ niedrigen PSA-Wert  natürlich eine Menge versäumt. Ich darf weiter berichten.Seid alle herzlichst gegrüßtMichael

----------


## Michael

Um 24.00 Uhr sind wir schlafen gestern gegangen, nachdem ich jeweils 20 Tr. Tramal und Novalgin genommen habe. Seltsam, dass ich Punkt 3.00 Uhr wieder wegen Schmerzen aufgewacht bin, habe dann den Fernseher angemacht, um mich abzulenken, dabei wurden die  Schmerzen  immer unangenehmer, bis ich um 4.oo Uhr wieder jeweils 20 Tr. von beiden Medikamenten mir genehmigt habe. Jetzt um 4.30 Uhr lassen sie langsam nach und ich werde immer higher. Ich muß es irgendwie bis Montag Mittag schaffen. Ich weiß nicht, was mit mir passiert. Ich kann es nicht begreifen, dass es plötzlich innerhalb von ein paar Tagen so extrem werden muß. Es geht mir so vieles durch den Kopf und ich glaube, wenn ich alleine wäre wie z.B. mein Bruder mit seinem Singelhaushalt, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich einen Schlußstrich ziehen. Ich habe schon öfter dran gedacht, wie gut, dass es nicht meinen Bruder getroffen hat.
Ich erlaube mir nun , diesen kleinen Teil des Forums für meine private Anliegen zu benutzen und wenn es die Macher oder sonst jemanden stören sollte, dann sollte man mich  hier ausschließen oder rauskatapultieren.

----------


## zuerij

Hallo Michael
Nach meinen Beitrag vom 17/09 komme ich nochmals auf Deine Situation zurück. Nach dem seither Abgelaufenen fällt mir auf, dass eine klare Linie in der Behandung fehlt:
- Knochenmetastasen werden vermutet, dann entdeckt, da besteht doch Handlungsbedarf!
- Starke Schmerzen, die Therapie beschränkt sich jedoch immer noch auf punktuelle Schmerzmittel. Das grenzt an Folter.
- Es ist die Rede von Raumforderung im Spinalkanal, das müsste doch viele Alarmglocken klingeln lassen, MRT ist aber erst jetzt geplant. Ich bin "Dank" einer nicht rechtzeitig behandelten Raumforderung im Rollstuhl.....

Dein Arzttermin vom Montag ist enorm wichtig für Dein Wohergehen. Ich hoffe sehr, dass Du einen Angehörigen mitnimmst, der sich etwas mit der Materie schlau gemacht hat? Und natürlich sind wir für Dich da, bleib am Forum dran!
Herzliche Grüsse und einen erspriessliche Arzttermin aus der Schweiz.
Z.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Michael

Habe Dir eine Mail geschickt - weiss aber nicht ob sie wirklich bei Dir landet ...

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
ich bin hocherfreut über die vielen Melungen und die e-mails, die ich immer erhalte. Diese Anteilnahme tut unglaublich gut und bestärkt mich unwahrscheinlich in meinem weiteren Kampf.
Natürlich ist meine Frau morgen mit beim Urologen, genauso wie sie zum Knochenszinti auch mitgekommen ist. Auch Eure Anteilnahme bekommt sie mit und ist mit mir dankbar, dass es dieses Forum gibt. Obwohl sie voll berustätig ist (Sonderschullehrerin, das erfordert auch viel Einsatz), versucht sie immer, mir zur Seite zu stehen.Ich höre jetzt auf, sonst muß ich gleich noch heulen.
Nochmals Dank Euch allen
Herzliche Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
gestern Abend (23.00 Uhr) jeweil 20 tr. Tramal und Novalgin+ 1 Nitrzepamzepam + 1 Melatonin eingenommen, weil ich einfach durchschlafen wollte. Gut bis 4.00 Uhr klappte  es gut, habe auch erstaunlich gut geschlafen, jetzt aber wieder immer dieselben Schmerzen, gleiche Lokalisation, also nehme ich an, dass es osteoblastische Metastasen sind.
Habe gerade 20 Tr. Tramal eingenommen und hoffe,dass es bald besser wird. Erstaunlicherweise geht es mir psychisch ganz gut. Leider hat meine Frau bemerkt, dass ich aufgestanden bin, obwohl ich nie das Licht anmache, habe sie aber beruhigt, mormalerweise schläft sie aber immer sehr gut und ich hoffe, dass sie sofort wieder eingeschlafen ist, weil sie ja um 6.10 aufstehen muß.Unser Computer befindet sich im Keller, so dass ich überhaupt niemanden hier stören kann. Zurzeit ist unser Haus voll, denn alle Söhne sind da, sogar die Freundin vom Ältesten ist auch mit hier, da sie alle noch  Semesterferien haben, nur der Jüngste und meine Frau müssen also früh aufstehen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wann wir zuletzt so ein volles Haus hatten, es ist jedenfalls viel Leben hier und es tut auch sehr gut. Ansonsten geht es mir  gut, die Schmerzen lassen langsam nach.
Michael

----------


## RuStra

Lieber Michael, einen Gruss von meinem Arbeits-/Wohnzimmer in Deinen Keller! Du hast ja eine tolle Gross-Familie, jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass sich diesem inneren Kreis Dein Uro, Onko, Naturheilkundler, Heilpraktiker, Radiologe, Metastasenbekämpfer und Psychtherapeut anschliessen und in intergriertem Behandlungskonzept um Dich kümmern! Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du am Ende dieser Woche weitgehend von den Schmerzen befreit bist, dass klarer wird, wo genau welche Metastasen sitzen und dass Vorschläge auf dem Tisch sind, wie die Metastasen gestoppt u. verkleinert werden können und dass Du dafür bereits die ersten Infusionen bekommen hast.
Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
also ersteimal nichts gegen meinen Uro, wie schon gesagt, da ich fast ein halbes Jahr Ruhe hatte(seit Nov.05) und der PSA unter 0,5 lag fühlte ich mich sicher und habe ihn auch lange nicht konsultiert. Die Kreuzschmerzen schob ich erstmal auf einen Prolaps, was ich auch schonmal hatte.
Heute waren meine Frau und ich endlich mit meinen Nuclearbefunden bei ihm, der natürlich auch sehr überrascht war ob dieser Befunde, blieb aber sehr nett und sachlich. Also erstmal Schmerztherapie mit 3 x Ibuprofen 600 mg + 3x20 Tr. Novalgin täglich, für Schmerzhöhepunkte verschrieb er mir zusätzlich 100 ml Tramal Tr. (Mensch das ist ja ein halbes Bier, habe schon Bedenken, dass ich sein Budget sprenge).
Morgen um 9.00 Uhr macht er die erste Zometa-Infusion (die Packung habe ich schon zu Hause). Mitte Oktober direkt einen Termin beim Onkologen wegen Chemo gemacht, weil ich mit meiner Frau noch in den Herbstferien nach Alicante fliegen wollte, wobei er meinte, das sollten wir ruhig machen, könnte mir nicht schaden.( meine Anmerkung: vielleicht soll das mein letzter Urlaub sein?) natürlich versuche ich zu scherzen oder ich fühle mich so leicht durch dasTramal.
Ein MRT würde bei den Befunden gar nichts bringen, meinte er und ich glaube ihm das.
Lieber Rudolf, es ist alles toll gemeint von Dir, aber, von Heilpraktikern und ähnlichen selbsternannten Heilern halte ich wenig und wenn man an sie nicht glaubt, können sie einem auch nicht helfen. Siehe meine frühere Erfahrung mit dem PD Dr. Maar aus Düsseldorf. Meine Mutter, die wir zu Hause bis zu ihrem Tod an Magen-Ca gepflegt hatten wurde auch mit Iscador und anderen anthroposophischen Mitteln von ihrer Vertrauensärztin (Homöopathin) behandelt, also ich habe da keine Hilfe gesehen, gut meine Mutter fühlte sich gut dabei, aber meine Morphium-Injektionen haben ihr bei ihren Schmerzen definitiv geholfen, obwohl ihre Ärztin sie nicht befürwortet hat.
Ansonsten vetraue ich eigentlich mehr der Schulmedizin, was nicht heißen soll, dass ich die alternativen Methoden völlig ablehne. 
Ansonsten geht es mir momentan besser, die konsequente Schmerztherapie habe ich direkt angefangen und werde jetz erstmal die erste Nacht abwarten, sonst habe ich immer noch dasTramal, was bei mir gut wirkt und mir auch schmeckt und Zometa müßte auch in Spanien nächste Woche anfangen zu wirken. Ich bin nun fest entschlossen zu kämpfen.
Seid alle herzlichst gegrüßt
Michael

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo lieber Michael,

findest du denn, dass die angekündigte Behandlung ausreicht?
Du stehst ledigleich unter einer HB1 mit Zoladex - das alleine wird den Krankheitsverlauf nicht ausreichend aufhalten, fürchte ich.

Ibuprofen in diesen großen Mengen halte ich für keine Dauerlösung - ohne Magenschutz machst du dir die Magenschleimhaut zusätzlich kaputt.

Ein MRT der Wirbelsäule halte ich für sehr wichtig - warum wurde es nicht befürwortet? Es könnten Nerven durch Metastasen schon durch eine falsche Bewegung geschädigt werden, wenn man Pech hat und nichts davon weiss!

Das Quadramet wurde dir doch anderweitig zur Schmerztherapie empfohlen - was ist aus diesem Ratschlag geworden?

Solltest du nicht noch einmal Rücksprache mit einem Radiologen nehmen, der die Diagnostik ein wenig besser übersieht?

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und viel Erfolg!

Viele schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Michael

Hallo Elke,
die Überweisung zur Radiologie in der Uniklinik Essen habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, da muß ich noch wegen eines Termins anrufen, die würden sowieso vor einer Bestrahlung alle möglichen Rö´s machen, meinte mein Urologe. Das Quadramet fand mein Uro noch zu früh, wichtiger wäre erst das Zometa,  die Chemo und Bestrahlung. Und das Zoladex habe ich doch erst am 13.9.06 bekommen. Außerdem soll die Schmerztherapie nicht zu einer Dauertherapie werden.
Herzlich Grüße und danke für Deine rege Beteiligung, die mir immer sehr weiterhilft.
Michael

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Michael, fallen deine Schmerzen zeitlich nicht mit dem Einstieg in die erste Zoladex zusammen ?
War da das Flutamid noch wirksam oder sollte man nicht auch mal an ein "Flare up" denken?

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Michael

> Hallo Michael, fallen deine Schmerzen zeitlich nicht mit dem Einstieg in die erste Zoladex zusammen ?


Hallo Ludwig,
nein, meine Schmerzen bestehen schon seit längerem und begannen in meiner HB-Pause, die ich seit November hatte. Das Flutamid am 4.7.06 führte erstmal zum PSA-Abfall von 1,8 auf 0,38 4 Wochen später.
(s. mein Profil) Allerdings will ich diese Woche das Flutamid absetzen, da jetzt das Zoladex vom 13.9.06 wirken müßte. Außerdem führt das Flutamid bei mir zu einer Gynakomastie und berührungsschmerzhaften Brustwarzen.
Nach der morgigen Zometa-Infusion verspreche ich mir auch nach einer Woche eine Besserung, so dass ich dann evtl. erst die Schmerzmittel absetzten kann. Die anderen Therapien sind ja auch schon eingestielt.

Liebe Elke,
ich werde morgen nochmal meinen Uro auf die Notwendigkeit eines MRT ansprechen, ansonsten habe ich ja noch eine Überweisung von meinem Orthopäden zum MRT. 

Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
heute zum erstenmal seit einer Woche die Nacht durchgeschlafen. Um 9.00 Uhr folgte die 1. Zometa-Infusion. Auch für morgen schon einen Termin in der Radiologie der Uni Essen zur Vorbesprechung erhalten. T.beim Onkologen steht auch schon fest. Ich fühle mich momentan gut, obwohl ich weiß, dass es ernst ist, aber wie mein ehemaliges Praxisteam, wo ich heute zu Besuch war, immer zu mir sagte, mich würde man nicht so schnell kleinkriegen. Gut, die wissen nicht wirklich, wie es in mir drinnen aussieht, da ich immer erfolgreich den starken, netten Chef gespielt habe, aber geheult haben sie trotzdem, nachdem ich ihnen von meinen Metastasen erzählt habe, und schon wieder mußte ich sie beruhigen, zum Schluß haben wir doch noch zusammen gelacht, als ich ihnen sagte, das Tramal würde mir so gut schmecken. Es ist schon ein wenig Galgenhumor meinerseits, aber ich glaube, so kann ich es am besten ertragen.
Ich freue mich ersteinmal auf die fünf Tage in Alicante ab Samstag mit meiner Frau, schließlich müßte das letzte Zoladex auch schon wirken, so dass die Zwei-Ferienwochen-Verzögerung nicht viel ausmachen dürfte.
Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## zuerij

Liebe CarolaElke,
Ich habe grossen Respekt vor Deinen fachlich fundierten Beiträgen. Und ich schliesse mich Deinen Ratschlägen hier voll an - bei Quadramet muss ich passen, kenn ich nicht. 
Aber was ist denn mit der Schmerztherapie? Das scheint mir eher eine Ansammlung von Schmerzmiteln. Sollte da nicht ein "Teppich" gelegt werden, wie ich ihn seit mehr als einem Jahr bekomme und sehr zufrieden bin damit, Nebenwirkungen im Rahmen.
Liebe Grüsse
Z.

----------


## Michael

> Liebe CarolaElke,
> Ich habe grossen Respekt vor Deinen fachlich fundierten Beiträgen. Und ich schliesse mich Deinen Ratschlägen hier voll an - bei Quadramet muss ich passen, kenn ich nicht. 
> Aber was ist denn mit der Schmerztherapie? Das scheint mir eher eine Ansammlung von Schmerzmiteln. Sollte da nicht ein "Teppich" gelegt werden, wie ich ihn seit mehr als einem Jahr bekomme und sehr zufrieden bin damit, Nebenwirkungen im Rahmen.
> Liebe Grüsse
> Z.





> Liebe CarolaElke,
> Ich habe grossen Respekt vor Deinen fachlich fundierten Beiträgen. Und ich schliesse mich Deinen Ratschlägen hier voll an - bei Quadramet muss ich passen, kenn ich nicht. Z.


Hallo zuerij,
bei Quadramet handelt es sich um Samarium-153 
Schau nach unter folgendem Link:
http://www.quadramet.de/scripts/pati...p?menu=3&sub=2

Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
wie versprochen, will ich kurz über meinen Besuch (mit meiner Frau) in der Radiologie in Essen berichten.
Da das befallene Gebiet zu groß ist, wäre eine Radiotherapie nicht sinnvoll und auch nicht lebensverlängernd. Nach der Tastuntersuchung zur genauen Schmerzlokalisation heute  soll am Freitag, dem 29.09.06, erstmal ein CT gemacht werden, um wenigstens evtl. schmerzende Metastasen jetzt schon gezielt zu bestrahlen. Zunächst warten wir die Chemotherapie ab, wie sie anschlägt. Dann regelmäßige PSA-Kontrollen, wie bis jetzt auch schon geschehen. Bei späteren aufkommenden, schmerzhaften Metastasen, würde man dann gezielt punktuell diese bestrahlen. Der Prof. hat mir alles sachlich erklärt und gibt sich auch sehr viel Mühe (man darf nicht vergessen, dass ich nur ein Kassenpatient bin), schließlich hat die Bestrahlung hier im Jahre 2004 anscheinend nicht alle PK-Zellen erwischt, da sich wahrscheinlich einige aussser des Bestrahlungsgbietes befanden, was ihm auch leid tat. Ich muß dazu sagen, er genießt mein Vertrauen. 
Ich bin mir auch bewußt, dass nach dem R1, N1-Befund  post OP eine kurative  Behandlung dieses verdammten PK nicht mehr möglich ist.
Auch wenn es mich oft verunsichert, würde ich mich trotzdem über Eure Meinungen freuen.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Michael,

ich finde es sehr gut und richtig, dass du nun noch kurz vor eurem Kurzurlaub einiges an Diagnostik und Therapie erledigen konntest und hoffe, dass am Freitag das CT auch noch einige Unklarheiten beseitigt. 
Zumindest entsteht jetzt ein gedankliches Konzept, und das ist beruhigend.

Zur punktuellen Bestrahlung an Knochenmetastasen sollte man bedenken, dass diese sehr wirkungsvoll sein kann, wenn es nicht zu viele auf einmal sind.
In deinem Profil steht u.a.




> 21.9.06 Knochenszintigraphie zeigt starke Anreicherung im Os sacrum- und ISG-Bereich, im linken Hüftgelenk und im Schambein, und im ges. Becken


Diese Anreicherung scheinen diffus verteilt zu sein und manche wird man radiologisch kaum lokal erreichen, fürchte ich.

Außerdem würde ich an deiner Stelle erst einmal abwarten, ob das Zometa und die Chemo, wie du schon schreibst, positiv anschlagen und mich auch aufs subjektive Befinden verlassen. Wenn die Schmerzen nachlassen und keine auffällige Raumforderung an der LWS zu Komplikationen führt, dann kannst du abwarten.
Sollten die Schmerzen und die Knochenmetastasen nicht ausreichend behandelbar sein, käme in dem Fall auch noch das Quadramet in Frage.
Die Schmerztherapie sollte auf jeden Fall parallel immer schön angepasst werden.

Ich wünsche dir zusammen mit deiner Frau eine schöne Urlaubswoche und hoffe, dass ihr euch danach erholt zurückmeldet.

Herzliche Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Michael

Leibe Elke,
danke für Deine Meldung. Deine Meinung weiß ich sehr zu schätzen und ich sehe , sie deckt sich mit meinem Vorgehen, so dass es ziemlich beruhigt bin und ich mich schon wahnsinnig auf die 5 Tage in Alicante mit meiner Frau freue trotz der vorhandenen ED . Wir wissen, das Leben auch anders zu genießen, wobei die Sexualität nicht unbedingt zu kurz kommt. Ich bin jedenfalls so dankbar für diese (meine) Frau und dieses wünsche ich jedem von uns, dass er einen Menschen hat, der auch so zu ihm hält. So jetzt ist genug von dem Schmus, aber es ist ehrlich gemeint. Wahrscheinlich bin ich jetzt ein bißchen beschwipst, weil ich seit 3 Monaten wieder das erste Mal mit meinem Bruder( der auch sehr unter meiner Krankheit ledet) und meiner Frau etwas Alkohol getrunken habe ( trotz der Schmerzmitteleinnahme) und auch ein Paar Gläschen Vodka aus Kenia, den mein Ältester mitgebracht hat. Mein Bruder ist inzwischen nach Hause gefahren, meine Frau schläft hierneben und schnarcht herrlich und ich bin trotzdem glücklich, denn es hätte noch schlimmer sein können.
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
der Kurzurlaub mit meiner Frau in Alicante war wunderschön. Wir sind wieder seit Donnerstag zuhause. Die Knochenschmerzen habe ich mehr oder weniger in den Griff bekommen ( täglich 3x eine Ibu 600 +20 Tr. Novalgin bzw. Tramadol) aber seit Freitag treten heftige Kopfschmerzen auf, die nachts noch unerträglicher werden, ich vermute als Nebenwirkungen von dem Zometa. Zusätzliche Gaben Tramadol, Nitrazepam und Melatonin helfen mal gerade beim Eischlafen, aber nach ein paar Stunden (meistens 3.oo oder 4.00 Uhr) wache ich wieder von den intensiven Kopfschmerzen auf und dies ist schon die dritte Nacht in Folge. Was kann ich noch machen, wer kann weiterhelfen?
Leider muß ich heute noch nach Österreich, da mein mein Ältester in Reutte am Montag ein Praxissemester bei einer Firma als Graphikdesigner antritt und wir einen Kleinbus haben und somit seinen kleinen Haushalt da runtertransportieren müssen, bei der Gelegenheit wollten meine Frau und ich ein wenig Ruhe in den Bergen finden, da sie noch 1 Woche Herbstferien hat.
Am 16.10.06 habe ich den nächsten Termin beim Uro (Zoladex+Zometa) und beim Onkolgen zur Besprecheng wegen der Chemotherapie.
Bis dahin möchte ich nur die intensiven Kopfschmerzen in den Griff bekommen, weiß nur nicht mehr wie.
Soll den das Leben jetzt nur noch so weitergehen, indem ich nur noch permanent gegen die Nebenwirkungen der Krebsbehandlung ankämpfe bis dann die Niere und die Leber dann auch überlastet  und es auch nicht weiter mitmachen werden. Ich bin sehr verzweifelt, obwohl ich einiges an Schmerzen ertragen kann. 
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
bin seit Mittwoch aus Österreich zurück. Habe ein paar herrliche Tage mit meinem Ältesten und meiner Frau erlebt. Ist schon ein bißchen komisch, einen Sohn allein im Ausland zu lassen, obwohl es nur Österreich ist. Es ist wahrscheinlich nur für mich komisch, da ich sehr an meinen Söhnen hänge.
Meine Knochenschmerzen habe ich einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen, indem ich die Dosis Novalgin bzw. Tramadol auf 30 Tropfen erhöht habe, was mich zwischendurch schon mal ein wenig euphorisch macht. Bin ersteinmal gespannt auf den Montag, wo ich meinen ersten Besprechungstermin wegen der Chemo beim Onkologen habe. Ansonsten geht es mir momentan ganz gut. Bin noch wach, weil ich vorgestern zusätzlich zu meinen Schmerzmitteln eine Nitrazepam genommen habe, -da ich die letzten Nächte schlecht  und wenig geschlafen habe-, und dadurch gestern , Freitag, bis 12.00 Uhr herrlich geschlafen habe, was auch meine Frau sehr gefreut hat.
Die Diskussion über die Chemotherapie habe ich sehr intensiv nachgelesen
und bekam eigentlich neue Hoffnungen. Ich verstehe nur nicht so ganz, warum der Gerd Unterstenhöfer so dagegen ist, aber wahrscheinlich nur, weil er momentan relativ symptomlos ist. Korrigiere mich, Gerd, wenn es nicht stimmt. Ich jedenfall erhoffe mir dadurch, eventuell auf die Schmerztherapie verzichten zu können, die ich nicht als Dauerlösung akzeptieren kann, da ich mir noch zu jung vorkomme und eigentlich alles gut vertragen kann und wenn nicht, kann ich die Chemo immer noch
abbrechen.

Gruß an alle
Michael

----------


## Michael

Ich muß zugeben, dass ich momentan nach dem heutigen Gespräch mit dem Onkologen so ziemlich aus dem Häuschen bin, obwohl ich da eigentlich nichts Neues erfahren habe. Am 30.10.06 soll es losgehen 4 Zyklen in 3 wöchigen Abständen.

Seltsam finde ich nur, dass die Chemo eigentlich nur die Schmerzen lindern soll (durch Tumormassereduzierung?), damit ich von den Nebenwirkungen der Schmerzmittel befreit werde, dabei bringt die Taxoterebehandlung auch eine riesige Portion an Nebenwirkungen mit sich. Da fragt man sich,  mit welchen Nebenwirkungen man besser leben kann und ob die relativ geringe   Lebensverlängerung durch das Taxotere es auch auch rechtfertigt. Das soll ich wahrscheinlich selbst herausfinden. 
Es gibt  Leute (z.B. Gerd U.), die die geringe Lebensverlängerung durch Taxotere oder auch andre Zytostatika beim Prostatakrebs von vornherein ablehnen, da dabei noch mehr Lebensqualität zerstört werden soll. Nun gut ich lasse mich überraschen und sollte es mir danach viel schlechter gehen als jetzt mit meiner Schmerztherapie, dann breche ich die Chemo wahrscheinlich ab.
Momentan komme ich gut mit meiner Schmerztherapie zurecht. Einmal habe ich sogar geschafft, einen ganzen Tag ohne Schmerzmedikation auszukommen, was wahrscheinlich ein Fehler war, bin dann aber Nachts um 3.00 Uhr von unerträglichen Knocheschmerzen im linken Beckenbereich aufgewacht, die dann erst um 5 Uhr nachließen, nachdem ich jaweils 30 Tr. Tramadol und Novaminsulfon + 1 Ibuprofen 600 eingenommen habe.
Ich hoffe, ich überfordere Euch nicht mit meinem Gejammer.
Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## sandu1

Lieber Michael,

nein, es ist kein Gejammer, sondern die Darstellung Deiner Situation. Meinerseits danke ich Dir sehr, dass Du Deine Probleme ausführlich schilderst. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du Deine Schmerzen gut in Griff bekommst und, vor allem, dass Du nachts besser schlafen kannst.

Sandu1

----------


## Michael

Danke Sandu1,
ich freue mich über jede Reaktion.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## ruggero1

Lieber Michael,
Rustra hat die Erfahrungen mit Caesium Chlorid hinsichtlich Metastasenschmerzen hier ins Forum gestellt; siehe dazu unter "Ernährung  & Nahrungsergänzung" seinen Beitrag *Am besonderen Stoffwechsel von Krebszellen ansetzen?*  und auch den von ihm angegebenen Link: http://www.promann-hamburg.de/CeCl.htm
Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Option für dich.
Meine Mail hast du sicherlich erhalten.
Alles Gute von
ruggero

----------


## Michael

Hallo ruggero1,

habe alles erhalten. 
Es ist eine riesige Fülle an Informationen hier und ich bewundere den Einsatz aller Forumsteilnehmer. Obwohl ich medizinisch kein Laie bin, muß ich mich da ziemlich durcharbeiten, aber das müssen wir alle. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es für viele noch schwieriger ist.
Heute Abend gehe ich erstmal mit meiner Frau in ein Konzert (Beethoven, Schumann und Dworak) und hoffe, dass ich für die drei Stunden alles vergessen kann, was mir dann auch oft gelingt.
Mir geht es momentan gut, solange ich meine Medikamente einnehme.

Danke und Grüße an alle
Michael

----------


## Julia76

Hallo Michael!
Habe dir 2 private Nachrichten geschickt, hoffe sie sind angekommen!!
lg aus Wien

----------


## Michael

> Lieber Michael,
> 
> www.fresenius-kabi.de
> 
> das Produkt heisst Omegaven.
> Ich selbst habe leider wg. DocCheck keinen Zugang zur genauen Beschreibung, was da drin ist, aber vielleicht kannst Du ja Deine Zahnarzt-Zulassung faxen und bekommst die Infos.
> 
> Wie sind deine inflammatorischen Marker? CRP-high sensitive, Arachidonsäure, TGF-beta? Die entzündungsfördernden Zytokine im Blut, TNF, die Tumornekrosefaktoren? Wer untersucht Deine Gesamtsituation, Fettstoffstatus, Insulin / Blutzucker, Protein-Stand? Hast Du den Einsatz von Taxotere vor?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rudolf,
habe ganz vergessen, hier auf Deine Fragen zu antworten.
Also ich habe bei Doctip eine Homepage und komme über mein Doctip-Passwort zu vielen Fachseiten.
Am 30.10.06 bekomme ich die erste Taxotere-Infusion und weiter alle 3 Wochen, gesamt 4 Zyklen. Ich weiß, dass die dreiwöchige Infusion mehr Nebenwirkungen hat, aber  sie ist auch effizienter und ansonsten kann ich fast alles gut vertragen.
Mein Blutbild vom 16.10.06 ist relativ normal, nur die GammaGT ist ziemlich erhöht und natürlich die Phosphatase (s. mein Profil).
Eiweiß, Zucker und Fette sehr gut.
Viel Erfolg bei der Kachexieseite
Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
wollte mich kurz mal melden. Habe die letzten Tage bei meiner Schmerztherapie schon mal Ibuprofen 600 weggelassen und nur noch jeweil morgens und abends 30 Tr. Novalgin bzw. Tramadol genommen und fühlte mich dabei sehr gut. Getern nahm ich nur morgens 20 Tr. Tramadol und abends 20 Tr. Novalgin und habe herrlich geschlafen, nur  habe ich nachts viel ins Bett gemacht, aber whrscheinlich, weil ich am Abend vorher viel Wasser getrunken habe und das passiert mir dann öfter, wobei ich betonen muß, dass ich in der Regel keine Windeln benutze, also eigentlich "ziemlich" kontinent bin, abgesehn von ein paar Tropfen, die selten bis an die Hosenoberfläche reichen. Heute nahm ich noch keine Schmerzmittel und habe gerade eine kleine Radtour(11 km) im Schnelltempo gemacht und fühle mich prächtig. Wahrscheinlich entfalten nun Zometa und Zoladex voll ihre Wirkung, was ich auch an den grundlosen Schweißausbrüchen gut merke. Letzten Freitag waren meine Frau und ich in der Strahlenklinik Essen(Prof. Stuschke) zur CT-Besprechung. Auf Grund der Verteilung der Knochenmetastasen wäre keine Bestrahlung möglich bzw. sinnlos, man könnte nur,  wie schon erwähnt, punktuell schmerzhafte Metastasen betrahlen, aber erst sollte man die Chemo, die ich am 30.10.06 beginne, abwarten, was mir natürlich recht ist.
Bedanken möchte ich mich noch bei allen, die sich für meinen Fall interessieren und mir viele mails geschickt haben, denn das tut sehr gut, vor allem haben mich Eure Reaktionen in meiner Krise nach Beginn der unerträglichen Schmerzen sehr aufgebaut, so dass ich relativ früh zu einem "normalen" Leben wieder gefunden habe.
Libe Grüße und alles Gute 
Michael

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Michael!
Ich verfolge mit großem Interesse deine Berichte. Mein Mann bekommt am 6. November seine erste Chemotherapie. Bitte berichte auch, wie du die Chemo verträgst und ob man was Besonderes beachten soll.
LG Marie

----------


## Michael

hallo merri1at,
ich freu mich, wenn es Euch ein wenig hilft, muß nur dazu sagen, dass alles was ich hier schreibe, rein subjektiv ist.
Ich muß sagen, dass ich der Chemo ziemlich gleichgültig entgegnsehe und bin selbst gespannt, wie ich sie vertrage, aber die Erfahrungen z.B. von Winfried gaben mir Mut, ohne dass ich mir irgendwelche falschen Hoffnungen machen würde. Ich lebe einfach ziemlich gesund, treibe meinen Sport wie immer, vielleicht nur nicht mehr so regelmäßig wie vor 4 Jahren, genieße einfach alles, wenn meine Stimmungslage es zuläßt und wenn nicht, dann lege ich mich einfach ins Bett, um zu ruhen. 
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen
Michael

----------


## Michael

Ich weiß es nicht, ob es an meiner Medikation liegt, dass ich seit einer Woche unheimliche Schlafstörungen habe. Fast jede Nacht schaue ich hier ins Forum und merke, dass ich der einzige Besucher bin, wodurch mich dann eine unheimliche Einsamkeit befällt. Jetzt sitze ich schon seit 1,30 Uhr an dem "blöden" Computer und versuche mich irgendwie abzulenken, obwohl ich sehr froh bin, dass es dieses Medium gibt.
Vor 2 Stunden habe ich 30 Tr. Tramadol eingenommen und gestern  auch nur 1x30 Tr., so dass ich mit immer weniger Schmerzmitteln auskomme.
Viele Grüße an alle.

Michael

PS: übrigens Melatonin hilft mir gar nicht, höchstens manchmal Nitrazepam, aber auch nicht immer.

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Michael
ich erlebe bei meinem Mann momentan das gleiche, seit Beginn der Chemo kann er überhaupt nicht mehr schlafen, geistert jede Nacht durch die Wohnung, allerdings kann er nichts mit dem Computer anfangen, sonst wäret Ihr beide nicht allein. Versuche es mal mit REMESTAN, wir müssen da erst wieder ein Rezept besorgen, das dürfte bei Dir einfacher sein. Melatonin hilft bei meinem Mann auch nicht, allerdings weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung dass man Melatonin täglich nehmen muß, damit es dann nach einiger Zeit (manchmal) wirkt. Ich stelle bei meinem Mann fest, daß die Wirkstoffe von HB und Chemo so große Aktivitäten in der Chemie des Körpers verursachen, dass man wahrscheinlich nur mit einem regelrechten K.O. Hammer etwas ausrichten kann, die einzige Hoffnung meines Mannes ist, dass sich der Körper entweder daran gewöhnt, oder nach Beendigung der Therapien alles wieder einpendelt.
Gruß Christine

----------


## Michael

Danke Christine,
Melatonin habe ich auch schonmal 5 Wochen lang regelmäßig genommen, das hat dann mit der Zeit aber auch nicht so richtig funktioniert.
Allerdings finde ich meine Schlafstörungen oft nicht sehr schlimm, da ich dann am nächsten Tag auch länger schlafen kann, so auch heute bis 12.00 Uhr, wobei meine Familie da sehr viel Rücksicht auf mich nimmt und mich auch schlafen läßt. So komme ich auch auf mein normales Schlafpensum. Vielleicht muß ich meinen Schlafrhythmus einfach besser unter Kontrolle bringen und meinen Leuten sagen, die solten mich nicht so lange schlafen lassen. Nur diese Nacht hatte ich wieder einen kleinen Einsamkeitsanfall, der sich jetzt wieder weitgehend gelegt hat.
Also ist mein Zustand momentan nicht sehr beunruhigend.
Ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Mann alles Gute
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
wie versprochen, möchte ich hier über meine erste Chemo mit Taxotere berichten. Also zunächst war es in einer sehr netten Atmosphäre, in einem langen Raum mit ca. 10 Pat., die alle an ihre Infusionen angeschlossen waren, das Praxispersonal war sehr nett, es wurden Kaffee und andere Getränke nach Wunsch gereicht und obwohl es da viel zu tun gab, kam keine Hektik auf. Nach ca. 3 Std.war ich fertig, meine Frau war auch schon 1/2 Std. früher gekommen und dufte neben mir sitzen. Übrigens ich saß auch in einem bequemen Stuhl. Danach bekam ich einen grünen Behandlungsausweis und auf meinen Wunsch hin ein zusätzliches Therapieprotokoll für meine privaten Akten. Ich muß zugeben, ich war ziemlich aufgeregt vor diesem Tag, nachts habe ich wieder nach einer längeren Zeit voll ins Bett gemacht. Aber heute fühle ich mich ganz gut.
2 Stunden nach der Chemo radelte ich mmeine 10 km um unsren Schlammteich ganz zügig und habe meinen bisherigen Rekord von 40 Min. um 10 Min. geschlagen. 
Bis jetzt merke ich immer noch nichts, keine Übelkeit, kein Unwohlsein etc.
und mußte noch nichts von den teuren Medikamenten, die mir prophylaktisch verschrieben wurden, einnehmen. Ich weiß, dass sich das noch ändern kann und sollte es mir dann schlechter gehen, weiß ich nicht, ob ich den Mut haben werde, hier darüber zu berichten, ich nehme es mir aber vor, da ich jetzt den ein Mal eingeschlagenen Weg weiter gehen möchte. Ein Schritt ist schon getan, mit dem ich allen zumindest die Anfangsanst vor der Chemo nehmen möchte, obwohl ich weiß, dass es bei jedem anders sein kann. Nach meinem Protokoll soll ich insgesmt 6 Zyklen bekommen.
Ich wünsche mir und Euch allen viel Kraft und Erfiolg in unsrem gemeinsamen Kampf.
Michael
Hallo Christinew, meine Schlaflosigkeit empfinde ich nicht immer als eine große Störung, aber wenn ich richtig schlafen will, dann hilft mir auch das Nitrazepam (z.B. Mogadon 5 mg)
Grüße auch an Deinen Mann
Michael

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Michael!
Danke für deinen Bericht, damit kann ich meinem Mann sicher ein wenig die Angst vor der ersten Chemo nehmen.
Bitte berichte weiter darüber, du weißt ja- unsere Situation ist sehr ähnlich.
Liebe Grüße von Marie

----------


## Michael

Hallo merri,
mir geht es heute noch besser als gestern. Das liegt wahrscheinlich auch vor allem an der Begleitmedikation mit Cortison,Tavegil und Ranitidin aber was soll`s, dafür ist die Medizin da. Also kannst Du Deinen Mann beruhigen, obwohl es dabei jedem anders geht, nur man muß nicht immer gleich mit dem Schlechtesten rechnen.
Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute und Zuversicht
Michael

----------


## Karlheinz

Hallo Michael, seit Wochen verfolge ich die Entwicklung Deiner Krankheit mit Interesse und spreche auch einiges mit meiner Frau durch. Es ist Dir alles Gute und viel Durchhaltevermögen zu wünschen bei wenigen Beschwerden durch die Chemo.
Ich kann Dich nur bitten, Deine Berichterstattung bei zu behalten. Derartige Berichte sind auch für uns in den Selbsthilfegruppen wichtig. Auch in der Diskussion mit unseren behandelnden Ärzten ist hier sicher  Argumentationspotential.  Nochmals, bitte mach weiter, natürlich so lange es Dich nicht überfordert.
Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße Karlheinz

----------


## Michael

> .
> Ich kann Dich nur bitten, Deine Berichterstattung bei zu behalten. Derartige Berichte sind auch für uns in den Selbsthilfegruppen wichtig. Auch in der Diskussion mit unseren behandelnden Ärzten ist hier sicher Argumentationspotential. Nochmals, bitte mach weiter, natürlich so lange es Dich nicht überfordert.
> Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße Karlheinz


Hallo Karlheinz,
es freut mich, dass an meinen Berichten noch ein Interesse besteht. Ich habe auch nicht vor, damit aufzuhören, nur seit ein paar Tagen ändert sich bei mir kaum etwas. Habe auch noch nicht mit irgendwelchen Nebenwirkungen von Taxotere zu kämpfen. Nehme täglich ein oder zwei mal 30 Tr. Tramadol bzw. Novalgin und natürlich jeden Tag Prednisolon 5 mg während der gesamten Chemo.
Es geht mir relativ gut,also den Umständen entsprechend, so dass es keinen Grund zu klagen gibt.
Außerdem sobald  ich ein Bedürfnis, mich zu äußern verspüre, werde ich es hier auch tun und es würde mich freuen, ab und zu eine Kleine Resonanz zu erfahren. Übrigens danke ich allen für die vielen mails, die ich meistens auch beantworte, wenn es einer Antwort bedarf. 
Ansonsten hat sich hier noch keiner über mein Ausbreiten hier im Forum beschwert und dafür bin ich auch dankbar.
Viele Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo, nun möchte ich über meinen momentanen Zustand kurz berichten, weil ich glaube, dass es unmittelbar mit Taxotere zusammenhängt.
Ich bin  um ca 1.00 Uhr ins Bett gegangen und auch ziemlich schnell eingeschlafen. Um fast genau 2.00 Uhr bin ich wegen einer enormen inneren Unruhe total verschwitzt aufgewacht, dachte schon, ich müßte mich schnellstens übergeben, schnappte nach Luft und hatte einen massiven Speichelfluß im Mund, was zu einem schnellen Schlucken führte, als ob ich  etwas zu trinken angeboten bekäme. Es dauerte maximal ca. 2 Min. Als ich gerade daran gedacht habe aufzustehen, um auf die Toilette zu gehen, da hörten die Übelkeit und der Speichelfluß  plötzlich auf. Der Anfall hat mich ein wenig in Panik versetzt, doch Gott sei Dank, dauerte es nicht lange. Leider muß ich vorher aber schon in meine Schlafanzughose uriniert haben, da ich aber auf dem Rücken gelegen habe, wurde die Matratze nicht feucht. Ich muß dazu sagen, dass ich abends vorher ziemlich viel Wasser getrunken habe und das  pasiert mir dann schonmal, ansonsten bin ich aber kontinent. Der Vorfall war für mich sehr unangenehm aber, wie ich glaube, kein Grund zum Verzweifeln, denn jetzt geht es mir schon wieder gut. Nachdem ich einen frischen Schlafanzug angezogen hatte, stand ich auf und machte meinen Rechner an, um darüber zu berichten und weil ich jetzt sehr wach bin, obwohl ich abnds vorher sehr müde war.
Gruß an alle
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

Lieber Michael,

uns beide unterscheidet vor allen Dingen eines. Trotz aller gesundheitlichen Probleme habe ich einen gesegneten Schlaf. Dafür bin ich sehr dankbar.

Ich habe Taxotere 75mg/m² vor meiner OP erhalten. Richtige Übelkeit hatte ich spez. beim 1. Zyklus genau einen Tag lang und zwar 4-5 Tage nach der Infusion. Was ich auch über vielleicht 3-4 Wochen hatte, waren Geschmacksverschiebungen. Vor allen Dingen könnte ich nichts Süßes mehr wahrnehmen. Das war sehr merkwürdig. Bei vielen Lebensmitteln hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sie regelrecht stinken.

Ich war nach der Infusion einen Tag bzw. 2. Nächte stationär, was m. E. völliger Blödsinn ist, weil man am 1. Tag überhaupt nichts spürt. Die erste Nacht zu Hause habe ich auch das Bett eingenässt, obwohl damals noch nicht operiert. Das passiert mir sonst nie und ist mir danach auch nicht noch mal passiert.

Ca. 3 Wochen nach Infusion gingen mir sehr viele Haare aus. Nun muss man wissen, dass ich von Hause aus sehr viele Haare habe. Ich konnte also etwas zusetzen ohne gleich zum Glatzenträger zu werden. Etwas gerupft sah ich schon aus.

Haare sind wieder gewachsen. Wein schmeckt auch wieder. Was will Mann mehr?

Übrigens habe ich gegen Übelkeit und/oder Schmerzen bisher keinerlei Medikamente eingenommen, auch keine Schlafmittel, außer eben Dexamethason am Tag vor und nach der Infusion.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute.

WW

----------


## Michael

Lieber Winfried, meine erste Infusion (70 mg/m²) war am letzten Montag und ich hatte, wie gesagt, außer der letzten Nacht überhaupt keine Probleme mit den Nebenwirkungen. Meine Schlafstörungen sind inzwischen auch nicht mehr so ganz schlimm, da ich mein Schlafpensum von 8-10 Stunden im Schnitt habe, außerdem in der Kiste später hat man genug Zeit zum Schlafen, wie mein Opa immer sagte.
Was die Gechmacksirritationen betrifft, da habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme, da ich zu den wenigen gehöre, die genetisch bedingt, keinen Geruchsinn besitzen und somit auch keine Feinschmecker sein können. Wegen des Haarausfalls habe ich auch keine Angst, da ich schon länger immer weniger Haare habe, würde eine Vollglatze auch nicht besonders auffallen. Meine Schmerzmittel habe ich auch schon reduziert, aber ganz ohne geht es bei mir leider nicht, vielleicht legt sich das im Laufe der Chemo. Hast Du auch 6 Zyklen a 3 Wochen gehabt? (hast Du sicher schon berichtet, habe ich aber vergessen).
Ansonsten kann ich mich überhaupt nicht beklagen und heute geht es mir sehr gut, nachdem ich bis 11.30 Uhr geschlafen habe.
Ich wünsche uns beiden alles Gute 
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

das sind nur die äußerlichen Reaktionen der Chemo, die Frage ist, wie ist die innere Reaktion. Sind PK-Zellen und auch nicht befallene Zellen abgetötet oder das Imunsystem negativ verändert? Du wirst ja ehrlich berichten, wie sich auch die Blut- und Leberwerte verändern. Wenn ich´s richtig sehe, hast Du Flutamid während der Chemo abgesetzt, Winfried hatte mit Casodex größere Probleme bei seiner Chemo. Versuch mal celluläre Bierhefe als "Entgiftung" und nehme verstärkt sonstige Antioxidanzien. Nimmst Du Citruspektin? Die Debatte über die Qualität von "expecting" ist ja leider verstummt. Mach Dich schlau über "BioBran 1000" - kostet ein bisschen was, aber ich glaube, mir hilft es. Alles Gute weiterhin.

----------


## Michael

Hallo Hansi,
nehme schon seit ca 1 Jahr regelmäßig Granatapfelelixier ein als einziges Antioxidans. Ansonsten ernähre ich mich sehr gesund und lasse mein Blutbild regelmäßig, neuerdings, jede Woche seit der Chemo kontrollieren. Alles andere muß ich abwarten und hoffen, zumal der PSA-Wert für mich kein Maßstab sein kann. Ich freue mich ersteinmal alleine über die zunächst reduzierten Schmerzen und mein subjektives Befinden.
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...
> Hast Du auch 6 Zyklen a 3 Wochen gehabt? (hast Du sicher schon berichtet, habe ich aber vergessen).
> ...


Prof. Heidenreich hatte mir mal 4-6Zyklen empfohlen.

Ich hatte im Nov. 2005 meinen 1. Zyklus(75mg/m²). Dabei gerieten die Transaminasen außer Rand und Band. Insbesondere Gamma-GT stieg bis auf 2830 U/l. Deshalb Therapieunterbrechung und Casodex vorübergehnd abgesetzt. Im Jan. 2006 dann bei nahezu normalem Gamma-GT ein zweiter Zyklus mit reduzierter Dosis (56,25 mg/m²). Nachdem beim zweiten Zyklus ohne Casodex die Transaminasen nicht anstiegen sondern eher weiter fielen gab's 3 Wochen später einen dritten Zyklus mit voller Dosis(75mg/m²).

Am 13. März wurde ich operiert. Danach fiel mein PSA bis auf 0,06ng/ml. Vor diesem Hintergrund wollten meine Ärzte, einschließlich Heidenreich, keine weitere Chemo verabreichen.

Unser Forumsurologe, fs, hätte, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, weitere Chemo gegeben. Er schrieb aber auch, dass es kein gesicheres Wisssen gibt, wie man in dieser Situation verfahren sollte.

Ich habe dann Strahlentherapie gemacht. Bereits während der Strahlentherapie stieg PSA wieder an. Zunächst glaubte man, das sei vielleicht durch die Strahlentherapie verursacht. In der Zwischenzeit glaubt das keiner mehr.

Mein PSA steigt seit Monaten mit PSAVZ zwischen 18 u. 40 Tagen. Ich bin mittlerweile schon wieder über 9ng/ml. Das ist nichts für schache Nerven. Ich rede z. Zt. mit verschiedenen Ärzten. Die Ratschläge die ich erhalte sind widersprüchlich.

Lieber HansiB, ich empfinde meine Situation als lebensbedrohlich! Ich muss handeln und zwar schnell. Fragt sich nur wie?

WW

----------


## Michael

> ... ich empfinde meine Situation als lebensbedrohlich! Ich muss handeln und zwar schnell. Fragt sich nur wie?
> WW


Lieber Winfried,
ich wünschte, ich könnte Dir helfen. Ich beobachte Deine Situation von Anfang an. 
Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen und wünsche Dir bzw. uns  vom Herzen alles Gute und vor allem Gottes Hilfe, obwohl ich kaum gläubig bin.
Michael

----------


## RuStra

> Zitat:
>    			 				 					Zitat von *WinfriedW*  
> _... ich empfinde meine Situation als lebensbedrohlich! Ich muss handeln und zwar schnell. Fragt sich nur wie?
> WW_
>    
>  Lieber Winfried,
>  ich wünschte, ich könnte Dir helfen. Ich beobachte Deine Situation von Anfang an. 
>  Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen und wünsche Dir bzw. uns vom Herzen alles Gute und vor allem Gottes Hilfe, obwohl ich kaum gläubig bin.
>  Michael


Winfried, 
warum schluckst du nicht haufenweise Fischöl, 
lässt deine Proben auf TKTL1 untersuchen, 
fährst eine strikte Krebs-Aushunger-Strategie, 
lässt  Dir JEDEN TAG etliche gute Sachen infundieren 
(80 g Vitamin C, Glutathion, Selen, Alpha-Liponsäure usw.), 
schluckst massenweise orthomolekulare Produkte,
verschaffst Dir alle Zeit, die Du brauchst, um Gebiete, die du bisher noch nicht studiert hast, studieren zu können, 
und machst Experimente, was hast Du zu verlieren?
Wenn Du Ärzte, die Dir das, was sie in petto haben, gegeben haben, fragst, was nun, wirst Du nicht viel mehr hören können. Und widersprüchlich ist nicht nur ohnehin alles, beim PK insbesondere, beim nicht mehr "heilbaren" erst recht und in Situationen, die zu entgleiten drohen, nur noch. 
Ich fand Deinen Kampf hervorragend insofern, als Du alles, was die Medizin an Standardtherapien zu bieten hat, in Kombination angewandt hast - aber ist es nicht langsam an der Zeit, dass Du die komplementären Sachen hinzufügst? Lies die Geschichte von Marian, die war/ist mit ihrem Ovarial-Karzinom noch schlimmer dran als du, hatte alles an Behandlung hinter sich, war 2mal knapp tot, mehrfach nach Hause entlassen, und hat sich aber "alternativ", ach nein, "komplementär" am Leben gehalten, auch wenn sie den Kampf nicht gewonnen hat.
Daumen Drücken, alle Gute wünschen - lieber Michael - das versteht sich - aber es ist zu wenig. Als ob es nichts zu entdecken und vorzuschlagen gäbe.

Grüsse, 
ich wünsche eine kämpferische Woche,
Rudolf

----------


## Michael

> Als ob es nichts zu entdecken und vorzuschlagen gäbe.
> Rudolf


Lieber Rudolf,
ich finde Deinen Einsatz hier rührend und bin auch sehr dankbar dafür.
Ich habe in den letzten über drei Jahren meiner Krankheit schon gigantisch viele Ratschläge von vielen s.g."Fachleuten" bekommen, die alle meinten, die hätten die Lösung gefunden. Anfangs  habe ich mich total verrückt machen lassen und war für meine Umwelt fast unerträglich geworden. Zunächst habe ich auch einige dieser Ratschläge befolgt, nur, mein Leben wäre für mich, auch als einen kerngesunden Menschen, viel zu kurz, um vielleicht nur die Hälfte der Empfehlungen zu schaffen. Die, die ich versucht habe, zu befolgen, haben zumindest mein Leben auch nicht erleichtert, geschweige denn, den PK darauf reagieren zu lassen.
Ich habe mich dann, nach Beratungen durch Fachleute und meinen ältesten  Medizinerfreund (Nephrologe) für einen bestimmten Weg entschieden, der sich allerdings größtenteils an der Schulmedizin orientiert, wobei ich auch ergänzend auf gesunde Ernährung, Sport, gesunde Umwelt(Familie) und seelisches Gleichgewicht(Meditation) großen Wert lege. 
Wir wissen alle, wie unberechenbar diese, unsere Erkrankung ist und dass der PK in keine Schublade passt, daher bin ich sehr vorsichtig damit, Therapieratschläge zu erteilen bzw. alle zu befolgen. Ich wünsche uns, dass jeder von uns für sich eine Taktik findet, die seine Lebensqualität maximal optimiert, denn wer weiß schon, wann er abtreten muß. Zurzeit fühle ich mich relativ ausgeglichen und das ist gut so. Ich hätte noch so viel zu sagen, aber jetzt werde ich langsam müde und das ohne pharmakologische Hilfe.
Also, lieber Rudolf, nimm`s mir nicht übel, wenn ich nichts vorzuschlagen habe, aber ich entdecke so viel Unsinn und Scharlatanerie in dieser, unseren Welt, dass ich oft  die Spreu vom Weizen  nicht unterscheiden kann.
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich weiß in der Zwischenzeit, dass nicht nur mein PSA steigt sondern auch meine (Knochen-) Metastasen wachsen. Das schärfste an der Geschichte ist, dass meine Knochenmetastasen kein Cholin speichern, sprich ein Cholin-PET alleine bringt auch keine Sicherheit. Nun kann ich mich darüber freuen, dass ich nach wie vor beschwerdefrei bin. Das wird wohl nicht mehr lange so bleiben. Die Beschwerden und Ausfallerscheinungen werden sich sehr bald einstellen.

Was nun tun? Ich warte jetzt mal ab, ob Flutamid greift. Wenn nicht beginnen wir sehr kurzfristig mit Taxotere. Da kommt mir *die Meldung aus der Ärztezeitung* gerade recht: Lebenszeitverlängerung von 16,4 Monaten auf 23,5 Monaten. Die 7,1 Monate sollte ich noch mitnehmen!

WW

----------


## Michael

Lieber Winfried, 
ich glaube, Du solltest im Moment keine Energie verschwenden, indem Du Dich mit Dingen befasst, die noch nicht eingetreten sind. Genieße erst einmal bewußt den Zustand, dass Du zurzeit keine Schmerzen hast und siehe die evtl. später, nötige Chemo als eine Chance, diesen Status möglichst lange zu halten.
In diesem Sinne
Michael

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Winfried,

Dein Krankheitsverlauf macht mich nachdenklich und betroffen.
Ich wünsche Dir Kraft und Ruhe und vorallem, daß man sich auch einmal auf der anderen - besseren - Seite der Statistik wieder findet.

Bezüglich Diagnotizierung der Knochenmetastasen bitte ich um Auskunft, wie diese bei Deinen PSA Werten erfolgte?

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Bezüglich Diagnotizierung der Knochenmetastasen bitte ich um Auskunft, wie diese bei Deinen PSA Werten erfolgte?


Hallo Hans!

Wir haben im Juli05 ein Skelettszintigramm anfertigen lassen. Damals wurden mir Mehranreicherungen in den Sitzbeinen nachgewiesen. Ebenfalls angefertigt wurde ein CT. Das war ohne Befund. Dann haben wir auch noch ein MRT gemacht. Im Wissen um die Mehranreicherungen in den Sitzbeinen glaubte man, in diesem Bereich Knochenmetastasen erkennen zu können. Vor meiner OP haben wir im Nov05 und im Feb06 zwei Kontroll- Skelettszintigramme machen lassen  ohne Befund. Direkt vor meiner OP wurde ein weiteres MRT mit Endorektal-Spule gemacht. Knochenmetastasen waren dort kein Thema.

Sehr bald nach meiner OP habe ich adjuvante Radatio eingeleitet. Rückblickend hat mir das zumindest PSA-mäßig nichts gebracht. Mein PSA stieg schon während der Radatio stramm an. Die Erlanger Strahlenklinik organisierte mir am 27.9 bei einem PSA-Wert von ca. 4,5 ng/ml ein F18-Fluorcholin-PET. Das war ohne Befund, Minderanreicherungen in den mit bestrahlten Sitzbeinen. Seither spricht die Strahlenklinik nicht mehr mit mir. Ich finde es unglaublich. Ich hätte schon gerne mal mit denen gesprochen, wie man denn nun gedenkt, weiter zu verfahren. Man macht mir keinen Gesprächstermin und verweist mich auf den Urologen.

Am 31. 10. hatte ich, bei PSA knapp über 9ng/ml, einen Termin in Ulm zum C11-Cholin-PET/CT bei Prof. Reske. Danach machte man auch noch ein MRT mit Endorektal-Spule. Das Cholin-PET erbrachet nicht viel. Es gibt wenige, sehr wage Anreicherungen im Weichteilbereich, aber keine deutlichen Herde. Man hat sich dort aber die CT- und MRT-Bilder sehr gründlich angesehen und glaubt multible Knochenmetastasen im Becken- und Schambeinbereich sowie an verschiedenen Lendenwirbeln zu sehen, alles ohne Cholin-Anreicherungen.

Ich habe den Befund in der Zwischenzeit mit Prof. Schultze-Seemann diskutiert. Er ist schon der Meinung, dass die Knochenmetastasen wachsen. Das passt auch zum PSA-Anstieg.

Ein Schlusswort zu den Erlangern. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich wie die arbeiten. Die Erlanger Strahlenklinik weiß nun gar nicht, dass es in der Zwischenzeit einen abweichenden Befund gibt. Das interessiert die offenbar auch nicht. Wie kann ein Arzt eigentlich einen Erfahrungsschatz aufbauen, wenn er mit seinen Patienten noch nicht einmal spricht und sich auch nicht dafür interessiert, was aus ihm wird? Das ist mir ein Rätsel!

WW

----------


## RuStra

> Am 31. 10. hatte ich, bei PSA knapp über 9ng/ml, einen Termin in Ulm zum C11-Cholin-PET/CT bei Prof. Reske. Danach machte man auch noch ein MRT mit Endorektal-Spule. Das Cholin-PET erbrachet nicht viel. Es gibt wenige, sehr wage Anreicherungen im Weichteilbereich, aber keine deutlichen Herde. Man hat sich dort aber die CT- und MRT-Bilder sehr gründlich angesehen und glaubt multible Knochenmetastasen im Becken- und Schambeinbereich sowie an verschiedenen Lendenwirbeln zu sehen, alles ohne Cholin-Anreicherungen.
> 
> Ich habe den Befund in der Zwischenzeit mit Prof. Schultze-Seemann diskutiert. Er ist schon der Meinung, dass die Knochenmetastasen wachsen. Das passt auch zum PSA-Anstieg.


Hallo Winfried, könntest du nicht durch Punktion einer (im Beckenbereich) erreichbaren wahrscheinlichen Metastase Klarheit gewinnen?
Neben ansteigendem PSA, was ist mit anderen, den Metastasierungs-Prozess begeleitenden Markern, Ostase usw.?




> Ein Schlusswort zu den Erlangern. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich wie die arbeiten. Die Erlanger Strahlenklinik weiß nun gar nicht, dass es in der Zwischenzeit einen abweichenden Befund gibt. Das interessiert die offenbar auch nicht. Wie kann ein Arzt eigentlich einen Erfahrungsschatz aufbauen, wenn er mit seinen Patienten noch nicht einmal spricht und sich auch nicht dafür interessiert, was aus ihm wird? Das ist mir ein Rätsel!
>  WW


Nicht akzeptabel. Wir sollten dieses ignorante Verhalten nicht durchgehen lassen, dort anrufen und mal nachfragen "wie die arbeiten" - was meinst Du?  Ich könnte mir für diese Aktion Freitag morgen reservieren ...

Grüsse, 
Rudolf

----------


## Michael

Nun sind es schon 10 Tage nach der ersten Chemo. Das Blutbild am Montag war insgesamt im grünen Bereich. Außer dem einen Vorfall vor ein paar Nächten verspüre ich keine besonderen Nebenwirkungen, vielleicht hat der Winfried recht und das Taxotere wirkt weder positiv noch negativ bei mir, wahrscheinlich ist es aber noch zu früh und zu wenig, um etwas Genaueres zu sagen.
Die letzte Nacht bin ich allerdings mit starken Schmerzen an beiden Hüften gegen 5.00 Uhr früh aufgewacht, war aber zu faul, um aufzustehen und etwas einzunehmen. Erst als meine Frau um 7.15 Uhr sich verabschiedete, stand ich auf und nahm 30 Tr. Tramadol ein, die ich ja am Abend vorher vergessen hatte, da es mir gut ging. Ich muß zugeben, dass ich allen Behandlungen langsam sehr skeptich gegenüberstehe, wenn es um die Therapie einer systemischen Krebserkrankung geht, da es sich ja doch höchstens um einige Wochen bis Monate der Lebensverlängerung handeln soll.
Gut, keiner weiß, wie lange man noch sonst leben würde, auch ohne krank zu sein. Deshalb...
Gruß und danke für`s "Zuhören"
Michael

----------


## zuerij

Hallo Michael,
Du bist wirklich ein ausdaurnder Schreiber hier, gut so! Was ich an deiner Schmerzbehandlung nicht verstehe ist, dass man Dir kein Medikament der Depot- Art verschreibt, das seine Wirkung kontinuierlich entfaltet, ohne dabei den Körper zu strapazieren. Ich bekomme nun seit etwa eineinhalb Jahren OXYCONTIN 20mg, jeweils morgens und abends, kleine Pillen zum Schlucken. Hilft mir gegen die normalen Metastasen- Schmerzen. Wenn dann ein höherer Level eintritt, nehme ich sporadisch Ecofenac mit Depot- Effekt.
Eine gute Nacht wünsche ich.
Z

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Michael

Zuerij ist mir soeben zuvorgekommen (Gruss, lieber Zuerij!) und hat das angesprochen, was ich Dir in etwa auch schreiben wollte. Im Klartext: Hast Du Dich schon einmal um eine richtige Schmerztherapie bei einem Spezialisten oder dem Schmerzzentrum einer Klinik bemüht? Eigentlich hätten Dir das Deine Ärzte schon längst vorschlagen müssen!

Dann noch zu Taxotere: Das Medikament (mit dem ich selber sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe) wirkt nicht von einem Tag auf den andern, und es wirkt auch nicht bei jedem Patienten gleich. Warte also ab, bis die nächste Blutentnahme fällig ist, um die Wirksamkeit der Therapie in Deinem Fall beurteilen zu können. Sollte sie nicht befriedigen: Es gibt Studien, die annehmen lassen, dass Taxotere in Kombination mit Calcitriol noch besser wirkt, als Taxotere allein, so zum Beispiel:

Cancer Lett. 2006 Apr 25

_Ärzte Zeitung, 31.05.2005._

----------


## Michael

> Dann noch zu Taxotere: Das Medikament (mit dem ich selber sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe) wirkt nicht von einem Tag auf den andern, und es wirkt auch nicht bei jedem Patienten gleich.


Hallo Jürg, 
natürlich habe ich noch etwas Geduld mit Taxotere. Wie schon gesagt, mit meiner Schmerztherapie komme ich prim klar.

Viele Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

> Was ich an deiner Schmerzbehandlung nicht verstehe ist, dass man Dir kein Medikament der Depot- Art verschreibt, das seine Wirkung kontinuierlich entfaltet, ohne dabei den Körper zu strapazieren.


Hallo zuerij und jürg,
da ich miit meiner Schmerzmedikation eigentlich sehr zufrieden bin, deshalb bekomme ich nichts anderes, weil ich mich auch nicht bei meinen Behandlern beschwere , sonst würde ich schon Theater machen.
Danke Euch für Eure Tipps. 
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute
Michael

----------


## zuerij

Hallo JürgvW, danke für den Gruss, ich grüss Dich auch aus Züri. Habe gerade gute Nachrichten erhalten: PSA mmer noch (seit über einem Jahr) bei 0,1!!!
Ein gutes Wochenende wünsch ich allen
Z

----------


## Michael

Hallo Interessierte,
bin vor 2 Std. von meinem 2.Taxotere-Zyklus nach Hause gekommen. Alles gut überstanden. Allerdings nachdem die Infusion 1 Std. gelaufen ist, bekam ich heftige Schmerzen im Kreuzbein (Knochenmetastasenort), die auch durch Lageänderungen nicht zu mildern waren. Dies hatte ich einer Angestellten gemeldet, die mir dann nach Absprache mit ihrem Chef 5 mg Mophium s.c. injiziert hat, kurz danach war alle weg, ich habe den Stuhl dann zurückgelehnt und konnte bis 12.30 Uhr, bis zur Ankunft meiner Frau, schön meditieren.
Das Blutbild heute vor der Chemo war auch total in Ordnung, in 10 Tagen wird ein neus BB gemacht und die nächste Behandlung folgt in 3 Wochen.
Über irgendwelche Statusänderungen  werde ich gern berichten.

Heute nacht ist auch etwas vorgefallen, meine Kontinenz hat mich ganz im Stich gelassen und mein Schlafanzug war total durchnässt. Um 5.30 Uhr habe ich  leise, ohne das Licht anzumachen ( meine Frau muß um 6.20 aufstehen) mein Bett trocken gelegt, mich umgezogen und wieder hingelegt, aber ans Schlafen war nicht mehr zu denken, gut, dafür haben wir gemeinsam gefrühstückt und der Tag ist auch wieder schön.
Psychisch ging es mir die letzten Tage nicht ganz gut, aber auch das hat sich wieder gelegt nach langen Gesprächen mit meiner Frau, die fast auf alle meine seelischen  Probleme, versucht eine Lösung zu finden, und Gottseidank kann sie mich dann immer wieder von ihren Vorschlägen fast gänzlich überzeugen, man merkt, dass sie eine Sonderschullehrerin ist, dadurch hat sie schon immer an mir gut trainieren können :-).

Mir fällt noch was ein, ca.10 Min nach Infusionsanfang, bekam ich plötzlich  ein Gefühl der Verlegung der Atemwege, beidseitige Schluckbeschwerden, fast war ich in Panik geraten, zwang mich aber noch etwas abzuwarten (anaphylaktischen Schock kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung), es ließ zwar nicht nach wurde aber auch nicht stärker und verschwand gänzlich nach 5 Minuten, war wahrscheinlich nur eine kleine Sensibilitätsreaktion, mit der mein Körper aber gut fertig wurde. Also war ich wieder froh, abgewartet zu haben, obwohl ich aus Erfahrung weiß, dass es ins Auge gehen kann.
Grüße an alle Interssierte und andere Leidensgenossen
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
leider hat sich die Bettnässergeschichte fast zur gleichen Zeit wiederholt. Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es überhaupt mit meiner Chemo etwas zu tun haben kann, glaube es aber nicht, ich glaube ehr an einen ziemlich entspannten Schlaf, was ich in den letzten Tagen immer wieder zu meiner Zufriedenheit feststellen muß. 
Schon gestern abend und heute morgen merke ich aber eine angenehme, vermehrte Durchblutung im Gesicht, das eine sehr gesunde Farbe aufweist und sich angenehm warm anfühlt. Da ich die letzte Zeit sehr blass assah auf Grund des leicht veränderten Blutbildes wegen der Chemo, fällt es natürlich jetzt viel mehr auf. Ich hoffe nicht, dass es eine schleichende allergische Reaktion ist, ich werde es beobachten. Ansonsten fühle ich mich heute wunderbar und habe bis jetzt seit gestern auf jegliche Schmerzmedikation verzichtet.
Falls es jemanden interessiert, hier mein Verhaltenswochenplan:
täglich: 5mg Cortison(seit Chemo-Beginn)
2x25 Tr. Tramadol 
2 EL Granatapfelelixier (seit ca.2 Jahren)
4-6 Äpfel (seit ich nicht mehr rauche seit 17 Jahren)
Montag. zur freien Verfügung
Dienstag: 1000m Schwimmen (seit 17 Jahren) 
Mittwoch: 10 Km Radfahren + 1000 m Schwimmen
Donnerstag: Radfahren+Schwimmen
Freitag: Radfahren+ Schwimmen
Samstag: evtl.Radfahren, Konzert, Kino, Kabarett, Besuche und Besucher.
Sonntag: evtl. Radfahren, öfter Großfamilienessen bei uns.

Sonst tägliche Hausarbeit, kleine Reparaturen im und am Haus 
und Entlastung der Ehefrau.

Erwäge, mir demnächst Biobran1000 als Nahrungsergänzung anzuschaffen, wenn ich all die Studien dazu durchgelesen habe, weil ich in der Beziehung sehr skeptisch bin, zumal hier der Preis noch eine entscheidende Rolle spielt.
Am Donnerstag folgt die nächste Zometa und Zoladex. (4wöchentlich) 
Ansonsten bin ich momentan sehr zufrieden und genieße mein Rentnerdasein als meinen größten "Krankheitsgewinn". 

Ich hoffe, ich habe mit meinen Ausführungen niemanden gelangweilt, ansonsten schnell wegklicken. 
Grüße 
Michael

----------


## HansiB

> ...täglich: 5mg Cortison(seit Chemo-Beginn)...


Ich kenne einen Mitstreiter, der nach Cortison und Chemotherapie jetzt zuckerkrank ist.




> ...Erwäge, mir demnächst Biobran1000 als Nahrungsergänzung anzuschaffen, wenn ich all die Studien dazu durchgelesen habe, weil ich in der Beziehung sehr skeptisch bin, zumal hier der Preis noch eine entscheidende Rolle spielt...


Ich nehme BioBran seit ca. 1,5 Jahren täglich. Ein Grund muss es ja geben, warum meine sehr schwere Erkrankung bisher so positiv verläuft. Wie oft ich schon auf BioBran und alternative Nahrungergänzungen im Forum hingewiesen habe, weiss ich gar nicht mehr. Wenn Du weitere Informationen haben willst, könnte ich Dir diese faxen.

----------


## Michael

Lieber HansiB,
danke für Deine Hinweise, ich weiß, dass Du schon öfter über Biobran geschrieben hast, daher komme ich auch auf diesen Tripp.
Ich habe von der Firma BMT Braun genug Material für Ärzte bekommen, habe nur noch nicht alles ausgewertet. Mein Freund (Internist) empfiehlt es mir auch.
Heute ging es mir nicht ganz gut, Schmerzen nahmen etwas zu und es ist mir permanent schwindelig. Schmerzen sind schon unter Kontrolle. Ansonsten kann ich doch nicht klagen. Medikamentös fühle ich mich gut eingestellt zu sein. 
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
nun möchte ich kurz von meinem bisher schlimmsten Tag während der Chemo berichten, was die Nebenwirkungen betrifft. Den gestrigen Freitag will ich einfach ganz schnell vergessen. Den ganzen Tag Übelkeit, Kopfschmerzen, Knochenschmerzen und unheimliche Müdigkeit, daher habe ich auch ganz schön viel, aber nicht sehr gut geschlafen. Zum Abend hin wurde es dann immer besser, ich hatte auch über den Tag an die 100 Tr. Tramadol eingenommen. Habe auch den ganzen Tag das Haus nicht verlassen. Ich glaube aber auch, dass es nicht nur an dem Taxotere lag; ich hatte nämlich am Donnerstag auch noch die fälligen Zoladexspritze und die Zometainfusion bekommen. Allerdings hatte ich kein Erbrechen nur ein Brechgefühl und die üblichen Schweißausbrüche und Schwindelanfälle. Ich sah einfach nur elendig aus, was mir meine Frau sorgenvoll offenbarte, als ich meine Gesichtsfarbe zum Abend hin wiedererlangte.
Abends kamen auch noch meine beiden ältesten Söhne, der älteste sogar aus Österreich nach Hause (war alles geplant, also keine Überraschung) so dass es mir immer besser ging. So gegen 20.00 Uhr war ich dann wieder fast ganz wieder hergestellt und hatte das Gefühl, dass ich mich evtl. auch etwas gehen ließ. 
Die Söhne sind dann natürlich spät abends ihren "Verpflichtungen" nachgegangen und haben das Haus verlassen (kommen aber morgen wieder) und meine Frau und ich konnten dann gemütlich den Furtwänglerfilm im Frensehen anschauen und natürlich ist meine Frau eingeschlafen und schläft jetzt herrlich neben meinem Schreibtisch auf dem Sofa. Natürlich habe ich riesige Ängste, dass es mal schlimmer und länger solche Zustände geben wird, da dieser PK theoretisch nicht aufzuhalten ist und er unbarmherzig versuchen wird, mein Leben zu zerstören, was ihm bis jetzt trotz des großen Lebensqualitätsverlustes nicht so richtig gelingt und ich hoffe sehr, dass ich ihm noch lange die Stirn bieten kann und dass meine Kraft mich nie verlässt, dieser Mistgeburt nicht nachzugeben.
Ich muß auch noch ehrlich sagen, dass ich froh bin, die Chemo angefangen zu haben, auch wenn es ungewiss ist, was sie bringt oder wie weit sie den PK bremsen kann, aber das werden wir bei keiner unserer Thrapien so wirklich wissen können.
Also es geht mir momentan sehr gut und ich schlafe nur deshalb noch nicht, weil ich gestern schon genug den ganzen Tag geruht habe.
Ich wünsche uns allen die nötige Kraft und Zuversicht, unser Schicksal zu akzeptieren, aber vor allem den eisernen Willen, dagegen zu kämpfen und sich nicht gehen zu lassen.
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

Haollo Michael!

Ich finde Deine Einstellung Klasse!!

Zeig's Deinem verdammten Krebs so gut Du kannst!!!

Dir (und auch Deiner offensichtlich tollen Ehefrau) alles Gute wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Hallo Schorschel,
auch Dir wünsche ich vom Herzen alles Gute und ich bin sicher, dass Du die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hast, allerdings weißt Du ja, dass unsere Fälle nicht vergleichbar sind.

Ein Auszug aus Deinem Profil:
Ich bin natürlich sehr glücklich mit dem bisherigen Verlauf meiner Krankheit und bin sehr froh, dem Leitlinien-Reflex meines damaligen Urologen in Richtung auf RPE nicht gefolgt zu sein, obwohl der massiven Druck ausgeübt hatte (Sie werden an Ihrem Krebs oder seinen Metastasen sterben, wenn Sie sich nicht operieren lassen!). Ich hoffe, dass das so weitergeht und mein PSA im Rahmen bleibt oder vielleicht sogar weiter sinkt.
Ich freue mich sehr für Dich
Michael

----------


## Michael

Habe eben mein Blutbild bei meinem Uro abgeholt. Die Werte sind fast optimal: AP ist von 455 auf 235 U/l gefallen, das PSA 0,1, ansonsten alle Werte im Referenzbereich sogar Leucos sind  von 4840 auf 7310/µl gestiegen.
Nur der Blutzucker bereitet mir ein wenig Sorge. Er ist auf 135 U/l gestiegen, wo er sonst immer unter 100 lag. Erst mal abwarten bis zur nächsten Probe.
Sonst fühle ich mich, abgesehen von den häufigen Hitzewallungen und Schweißausbrüchen subjektiv sehr gut und wären da nicht die totale ED und Libidoverlust würde ich sagen, ich wäre kerngesund.
Ich muß dazu sagen, wie schon mal erwähnt, ich habe meine Lebensweise seit meinem Renteneintritt ziemlich zum Possitiven geändert.
Vor der letzten Fußballweltmeisterschaft (im Juni 06) beschloß ich erst mal, etwas abzunehmen. Ich wog damals 89 kg bei 178 cm Körpergröße und bringe es heute auf knapp 74 kg, aber bitte, es ist keine Kachexie. Ich beschoß einfach nur weniger als die Hälfte zu essen und viel mehr Obst zwischendurch, abends fast gar nichts oder nur 2 Knäcker mit Kräuterquark dünn beschmiert. Dann beschloß ich , überhaupt keinen Alkohol zu trinken, bis dahin war mein Lieblingsgetränk das Bier (Pils und Kölsch), im Schnitt trank ich bestimmt jeden Tag eine Flasche, wohl gemerkt, im Schnitt. Das war ziemlich schön, die gesamte Fussballeeltmeisterschaft nur mit Mineralwasser, das nun mein einziges Getränk ist, zu genießen. Vor allem aber hörte ich auch zu naschen auf, was ich sehr gern sonst gemacht habe. Ich konnte nie eine Schokolade, Pralinen, Marzipan  oder sonst welche Süssigkeiten liegen sehen und beim Naschen kannte ich keine Grenzen, ich war in der Familie konkurrenzlos und kein gutes Beispiel für meine Söhne. Gottseidank haben sie das nicht von mir geerbt und auch nicht abgeguckt.
Ich staune eigentlich, wie leicht es mir fiel, meine Vorhaben, konsequent durchzusetzten. 
Natürlich grenzt das inzwischen an eine heimliche Magersucht, da ich jeden Tag nach dem Aufstehen mein Gewicht kontrolliere, was meiner Frau ziemliche Sorgen bereitet, aber ich versichere ihr jeden Tag, dass ich mich bwußt gesund ernähre und auch darauf achten werde, dass ich nicht unter 70 kg komme.
Jedenfalls fühle ich mich jetzt prächtig, der Bierbauch ist weg, der mich oft schon verzweifeln ließ, den ich gehasst habe und nicht loswerden konnte.
Ich habe weniger Gewicht zu tragen, daher ist es beim Sport auch einfacher. Meine ganzen Vorhaben haben sich inzwischen so manifestiert, dass es mir auch gar nichts mehr ausmacht, auf irgendwelche Sachen zu verzichten, ab und zu trinke ich ganz gerne mal 1-2 Gläschen Sekt, so dass ich manchmal ohne Grund meiner Frau offenbare, dass ich eine Flasche Sekt einfach so aufmachen möchte, was sie richtig freut, da sie merkt, dass ich doch nicht ganz vom "Weltlichen" ab bin und dann trinkt sie auch sehr gern etwas mit, die Flasche wird dann natürlich leer gemacht, naja das kommt 1-2 mal in der Woche vor.
Von der Chemo merke ich immer noch nichts, so dass ich ab heute beschloss, auf die täglichen 5 mg Prednisolon während der Chemo zu verzichten. Ob es eine gute Idee ist, wird sich zeigen, die Pillen sind ja da.
Ich wünsche mir, dass es möglichst lange so bleibt oder noch besser wird, aber man ist inzwischen bescheiden geworden und die Lebensqualität hat eine andere Definition erfahren. Ich wünsche meine momentanen fast euphorischen Gefühle jedem von uns, denn wenn wir uns so fühlen, dann wird es dem PK bestimmt auch nicht sehr gemütlich in seiner Behausung und der Schweinehund soll nicht meinen, dass er das einzige ist, worum sich unser Leben nun dreht.
In diesem Sinne
Euch allen alles Gute
Michael

----------


## Michael

Nun die erste Nacht nach dem dritten Chemozyklus gestern war heute morgen um 4.00 Uhr zuende. Ich wurde wach und mein Schlafanzug und Bett waren total durchnässt, bin dann erst auf die Toilette gegangen und habe erstaunlicherweise immer noch unverhältnißmäßig viel aus der Blase entleert, obwohl ich am Vorabend absichtlich nicht viel getrunken habe. Es scheint mir, ein Zusammenhang zwischen der Chemo und der hoffentlich vorrübergehenden Inkontinenz zu bestehen, den ich mir allerdings so richtig plausibel nicht erklären kann.
Danach mußte ich den Schlafanzug und die Bettwäsche wechseln, gut, dass meine Frau mir immer eine Einlage zwischen zwei Bettlaken hineneinlegt, so brauchte ich nur  das oberste Laken mit der Einlage abzuziehen und hatte darunter alles ganz frisch, trotzdem  habe ich vorsichtshalber eine Windel angezogen, um das frische Bett, nicht nochmal zu gefährden.
Ansonsten ging es mir nach der Chemo relativ gut, war ein wenig schalpper als sonst, habe aber auch sehr wenig die Nacht davor geschlafen, nur ca. 4 Std., weil ich ziemlich nervös und aufgeregt war, grundlos, wie ich meine. 
Jetzt bin ich wieder ziemlich hellwach und da meine Frau um 6.20 Uhr aufstehen muß, werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ins Bett gehen, sondern mit ihr frühstücken, was ja gestern auch schon passiert ist, da ich auch ab 4.00 Uhr nicht mehr schlafen konnte, ohne das Bett nass gemacht zu haben.
Am nächsten Montag bekam ich gestern noch einen Termin für die Halbzeitbesprechung bei meinem Onkologen, der wurde dann so gelegt, dass meine Frau nach der Schule direkt mitkommen kann.

Nachdem ich heute in dem völlig durchnässten Bett wach wurde, war ich erst ziemlich verzweifelt ob der Urinfülle in meiner Umgebung und hätte fast heulen können, so sehr hat mich das bedrückt, aber die Vernunft hat wieder gesiegt und der Michael klopfte sich auf die Schulter und tat das Richtige vorher Beschriebene, denn der Schweinehund (PK) soll keinen, auch noch so kleinen Sieg errungen haben.
In diesem Sinne
Gruß an alle Interessierten
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo an alle Nachteulen,
habe heute um 12.15 Uhr meinen Halbzeitberatungstermin bei meinem Onkologen. Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich gar nicht, was ich ihm sagen soll, mir geht es relativ gut, von irgendwelchen Nebenwirkungen merke ich fast gar nichts, leichte Geschmacksirritationen sind das einzige, was mir gerade einfällt. Ansonsten fühle ich mich genauso wie vor der Chemo, nur die Schmerzen sind weniger geworden, aber nicht ganz weg, anders gesagt ganz ohne Tropfen geht es nicht.
Ach doch noch was, immer öfter erwische ich mich bei irgendwelchen depressiven Gedanken, wo ich dann meine, es wäre doch alles sinnlos und es stellen sich eine gewisse Todessehnsucht und ein Verlangen nach einer endlichen Ruhe, nach einem Nichts, ein. Dabei komme ich mir sehr egoistisch und undankbar vor und denke sofort an meine liebe Frau und Söhne und was für einen Schmerz es bei ihnen auslösen würde und fange dann an zu weinen. Gut, dass ich dann alleine bin und mich dann ein wenig gehen lassen kann, was ich ja vor meiner Familie eigentlich auch kann und schon häufiger gemacht habe, aber nicht zu oft machen möchte; denn auch das ist eine zusätzliche Belastung für sie und sie müssen ja auch ihr normales Leben wie Arbeit, Schule, Studium weiter bewältigen, die sollen jetzt nicht ihr Leben nur nach mir ausrichten.
Ich freue mich ersteinmal auf Weihnachten, was für uns ein großes Familienfest ist, das traditionell bei uns stattfindet, da wir die einzigen von unseren Geschwistern sind, die verheiratet sind und Kinder haben. Zu Bieten habe ich einen 56 jährigen Bruder(ledig), einen 45 jährigen Schwager(ledig), eine 48 jährige Schwägerin (ledig und lesbisch, aber sehr lieb) und eine 78 jährige Schwiegermutter (verwitwet seit 15 Jahren). 
Entschuldigt, jetzt habe ich mich aber verquatscht. Gut, dass man das nicht lesen muß.
Grüße an alle 
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> eine 45 jährige Schwägerin (ledig und lesbisch, aber sehr lieb) ...
> 
> Entschuldigt, jetzt habe ich mich aber verquatscht. Gut, dass man das nicht lesen muß.


Hallo Michael,

das "aber" bei Deiner lesbischen Schwägerin finde ich sehr drollig :-))

Jetzt im Ernst: Ich lese Deine Beiträge immer gerne und mit Interesse, weil Du zu denen gehörst, die sehr offen über ihre Verfassung - körperlich wie seelisch - berichten. Dafür muss man Dir danken, und ich bin sicher, dass viele, denen es ähnlich geht wie Dir, erleichtert sind zu lesen, dass es bei Anderen zuweilen ebenso kritisch läuft wie bei ihnen selbst. 

Deine depressiven Anwandlungen finde ich ziemlich normal, wenn ich überlege, wie schlecht es Dir zwischendurch immer wieder ging. Umso schöner ist es zu lesen, dass Du im Moment körperlich recht gut drauf bist.

Genieße das Weihnachtsfest mit Deiner Familie, die ja ein großer Halt für Dich ist, und gestehe Dir zu, immer mal wieder psychisch "down" zu sein. Wenn Du das verdrängen würdest, wäre das schlechter als die Ehrlichkeit Dir selbst gegenüber, die Du durch Deine Beiträge im Forum ja mit uns teilst.

Alles Gute wünscht Dir 

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Danke Schorschel,
es geht mir heute wieder viel besser, bin fast wieder euphorisch und freue mich erst auf den Termin beim Onkologen.
Dir und auch allen anderen Mitbetroffenen und ihren Angehörigen
wünsche ich ein gesegnetes und gnadenreiches Weihnachtsfest. 
Mensch, das ist jetzt aber dick aufgetragen :-D, ist aber ehrlich gemeint

Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> Danke Schorschel,
> ...und freue mich erst auf den Termin beim Onkologen...


Du wirst uns doch nicht zum Sadomasochisten mutieren!!!  :-))


Auch Dir die besten Wünsche von

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

> Du wirst uns doch nicht zum Sadomasochisten mutieren!!! :-))
> Schorschel


Es sieht schon fast so aus.

Immerhin war der Onkologe mit mir zufrieden, vor allem ob meiner wenigen Nebenwirkungen. Da freut sich der Patient, wenn der Arzt zufrieden ist :-).

Die AP ist auch noch auf 191 U/l gesunken , also scheint zumindest die Chemo anzuschlagen, was man bei mir anhand des PSA-Wertes ja nicht unbedingt ersehen kann.

Gruß
Michael

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat:
ein gesegnetes und gnadenreiches Weinachtsfest. 
Mensch, das ist jetzt aber dick aufgetragen :-D, ist aber ehrlich gemeint



Hallo Michael,

das ist nicht dick aufgetragen, es erinnert anders als „Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch“ an das Wesentliche:

Ich wünsche uns,
dass wir Weihnachten nicht
wie Karneval feiern,
dass wir das Wunder von Bethlehem
nicht mit einem Musical plus Dom-
führung plus Reeperbahn plus Hafen-
rundfahrt und Rhein in Flammen
verwechseln,
sondern dass wir die Stille und
das Heilige in dieser Nacht
neu entdecken -
unser kleines und endliches Sein
spüren, aber mit dem Kind 
gleichsam neu auf die Welt kommen,
auch wenn wir schon betagt sind.

GeorgS

PS. Deine Beiträge sind sehr hilfreich. Es bereichert uns, dass Du uns einen Einblick in Deine Innenleben gewährst.

----------


## Michael

Danke GeorgS

Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Ich habe heute um 14.15 Uhr einen Termin bei meinem Uro. Es sind schon wieder 4 Wochen vergangen und Zometa + Zoladex müssen auch wieder dranglauben. Ich frage mich, wie lange das so gehen soll. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich der ADT dankbar sein soll oder nicht; denn durch den dadurch bedingten Libidoverlust ist natürlich die Sch..impotenz ganz gut zu ertragen, wo ich mir doch früher ein Leben ohne Sex nicht im Geringsten hätte vorstellen können. Jetzt sind es nur noch Erinnerungen, bei denen noch nicht mal Trauer mehr  entsteht, ja die mir total gleichgültig geworden sind. Das Interesse an Sex ist total erloschen und zu meinem Erstaunen  finde ich das Leben  trotzdem noch lebenswert (abgesehen von den depressiven Phasen, die gottseidank nicht lange anhalten). Ich glaube, es liegt an meinen Lieben und an meiner Neugier, zu beobachten, wie sich alles weiter entwickelt und wie weit ich an dieser Entwicklung beteiligt bin bzw. werde. Inzwischen bin ich so weit, dass es mir  gleichgültig ist, was mit mir passiert, so lange ich nur keine schlimmen Schmerzen habe und die habe ich jetzt gut im Griff. Übrigens während ich das schreibe höre ich in meinen Kopfhörern Tschaikowskys Klavierkonzert No.1 und muß daran denken, dass ich füher sehr selten mir die Zeit genommen habe, um einige von meinen CD`s so herrlich entspannt anzuhören. Man sammelte die Lieblingsmusik, bekam sie auch schon mal geschenkt und manches wurde noch nicht mal angehört , weil man keine Zeit hatte, nein Blödsinn, dies war nur vorgeschoben, nein, weil man fast  schlechtes Gewissen bekam, wenn man sich etwas Ruhe und Entspannung zwischendurch gönnte. So gesehen bin ich meinem PK inzwischen fast dankbar. Es sind schon seltsame Gedanken, die da in meinem Kopf wieder rumirren. Ich glaube, ich sollte jetzt Schluß machen und schlafen gehen, was ich jetzt auch machen werde. 
Bis dann 
Michael

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Michael. Deine Beitraege und Schilderungen lese ich gerne mit und wuensche Dir einen positiven Krankheitsverlauf. An mir stelle ich fest, dass mit zunehmendem Alter auch die Angst vor dem Tod schwindet. Er sollte nur schnell und schmerzlos sein. Deine Taxotere-Therapie finde ich auch in Ordnung, bedaure nur, dass damit allgemein zu spaet begonnen wird.
Ich schreibe aber auch aus einem bestimmten Anlass. In Deinem Profil schreibst Du, dass Du 2004 an einem Carl Simonton Seminar teilgenommen hast. Ich habe kuerzlich Yvonne Wussows Buch "Mit mir nicht - Diagnose Brustkrebs - Alternative Therapien  gelesen, und sie schildert ebenfalls das Vorgehen Simontons, der uebrigens auch hier in Berlin Vortraege haelt oder gehalten hat. Wie ist Dein Urteil? Hat es Dir etwas gebracht?
Viele Gruesse und Wuensche zu Weihnachten und zum Jahreswechsel, Reinardo

----------


## Michael

Hallo Reinardo,
die Arbeitswoche mit Carl Simonton, an der meine Frau und ich teilnahmen, hat uns insgesamt schon viel gebracht. Meine Frau meinte sogar vor einiger Zeit, wir sollten noch mal daran teilnehmen, als es mir psychisch nicht so gut ging. Ich meinte jedenfalls, das eine Mal hätte gereicht, da es damals mehr spontan zu dem Entschluß, daran teilzunehmen, kam und ich dadurch viel unvoreingenommener gewesen wäre. 
Es half und hilft vor allem, mit kritischen, gesundheitlichen Problemen allgemein zurechtzukommen und die aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten. Auch der Umgang mit dem Tod wurde da ausführlich behandelt. Ich bin überzeugt, dass ich sonst, subjektiv gesehen, größere Probleme hätte, mit meinen Schmerzen, der Erkrankung, der Berufsaufgabe und vielen anderen Ereignissen einigermaßen zurechtzukommen. Es war nicht billig, aber für mich persönlich war das Geld  da besser angelegt als in vielen Mistel- und Nahrungsergänzungspräparaten. Das ist natürlich meine rein subjektive Meinung und ist keine Garantie, dass es andere auch so empfinden würden. Beim Abschiednehmen zumindest merkte man bei allen Teilnehmern eine merkwürdige Ruhe,Gelassenheit und fast eine Fröhligkeit, obwohl die meisten schlimmer dran waren als ich zu der Zeit.
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## Reinardo

Danke, Michael. Ich werde dann bei naechster Gelegenheit hier auch anfragen.Gruss, frohe Festtage und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Michael

Heute, bzw. gestern war und dauert immer noch an unser traditioneller 2. Weihnachtstag, an dem seit Jahren unsere Schwiegertöchter (pardon, die Freundinnen unsrer Söhne) zum Fondue eingeladen werden. Einer neben dem Heiligabend (wo unsere ledigen Geschwister und meine Schwiegermutter bei sind) der für mich nettesten Tage im Jahr, wo alle Söhne mit Anhang sehr lange bis zum frühen morgen da sind. Wir sind dann 10 Leute, gut dieses Jahr ist der kleinste solo, aber trotzdem sehr lustig. Momentan sitzen alle an unserem aufgeräumten langen Tafeltisch und pokern mit Spielchips, meine Frau mit dabei und ich bediene die Musikanlage, sie beobachtend und bin echt glücklich.
Gestern nachmittag kamen alle um ca. 17.oo Uhr zusammen nach Hause, da wir alle bei unterschiedlichen Leuten erst eingeladen waren.
Erst folgte der "Geschenketausch", was immer sehr lustig und herzlich vonstattengeht. Danach bauen meine Frau und ich den langen Tafeltisch, den sie dann alle herrlich geschmackvoll decken. Meine Frau gibt sich unheimliche Mühe und es macht ihr immer ein einen Riesespaß. Es ist herrlich anzusehen, wie glücklich sie in solchen Momenten ist. Auch für mich ist es eine Wonne , diese schon fast "kitschige" Harmonie beobachten und miterleben zu dürfen und es überkommt mich eine unheimliche Zufriedenheit, so dass ich die Zeit am liebsten anhalten möchte. Manchmal, zwischendurch erinnere ich mich an meine Erkrankung und muß dann kurz die Tränen unterdrücken, sage mir dann aber schnell "zum Teufel mit dem Sch...Krebs" und greife zu meinem Glas Sekt und wir prosten alle zusammen. Dann bin ich so verdammt dankbar für dieses Leben bis jetzt und für diese prächtige Familie, um die mich wahrscheinlich viele beneiden würden, das weiß ich und bin so unverschämt stolz darauf.
Vom Herzen wünsche ich allen dieses Gefühl und bin gleihzeitig etwas traurig, da ich weiß, dass es zurselben Zeit viel Leid und Schmerz in der Welt gibt. So jetzt muß ich leider aufhören, da es langsam auffällt, dass ich mich ein wenig aus der trauten Umgebung ausgeklinkt hatte.
Gruß an alle 
Michael

----------


## keha

hallo michael..es ist sehr schön was du schreibst...und ich bin mir sicher das deine kinder sehr dankbar sind so einen vater zu haben...lg keha

----------


## Siegbert

Lieber Michael, liebe Mitkämpfer,

so ist das mit den Weihnachtstagen.
Ein Fondue-Set haben meine Frau und ich 1972 zu unserer Hochzeit geschenkt bekommen und Heiligabend 2006,  nach sehr langer Pause mal wieder für eine große Runde mit den Kindern und mit Schwiegersohn auf den Tisch gestellt. 
Wir mussten erst üben, denn das Öl war zu heiß und es spritzte beim Eintauchen der Filetwürfel. Rotes Fleisch sollen wir ja eigentlich zurückhaltend verspeisen. Ich hab das einfach vergessen und es hat toll geschmeckt. Schließlich wollte ich mit meinen Lieben mithalten. 
Ja, solche Abende sind schön und keiner hat über Krankheiten gesprochen. 

Tränen kullerten bei mir dann aber doch ab und zu. Meine Frau wollte helfen und schob es auf die scharfen Soßen, aber daran lag es nicht.
Taxotere verengt die Tränenkanäle, aber daran lag es auch nicht. 

Es zwickte etwas in den Rippen trotz Voltaren. Lag es daran ?

Nein, meinen Optimismus lass ich mir so schnell nicht nehmen und morgen bekomme ich ja wieder Zometa und Taxotere.

Es waren schöne Weihnachtstage und vielleicht ist es ja im nächsten Jahr zu Weihnachten wieder so schön. Das wäre ein weiteres Jahr. Unser Mitbewohner soll ja sehr langsam wachsen, hoffentlich hält er sich weiter daran.


Ich wünsche es meiner Familie und mir sowie allen Mitkämpfern für 2007!

Siegbert

----------


## Michael

> Ja, solche Abende sind schön und keiner hat über Krankheiten gesprochen. 
> Siegbert


Lieber Siegbert,
genau das habe ich noch vergessen, in meinem kurzen Weihnachtsbericht zu erwähnen.
Auch mir kommen noch sehr oft die Tränen, aber so lange wir nicht alleine sind, läßt sich alles eingermaßen verkraften.
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Michael, hallo Siegbert!
Ich bin sehr froh, dass ihr hier auch so offen über eure Gefühle schreibt.
So kann ich auch meinen Mann besser verstehen und oft tröstet ihn auch schon zu wissen, dass es anderen ebenso geht.
Mir scheint auch, dass die depressiv-Stimmungen jetzt während der Chemo verstärkt auftreten. Trotzdem war Weihnachten auch für uns ein wunderschönes Familienfest mit Kindern und unseren 2 Enkeln (6 bzw. 4 Jahre alt). Natürlich denkt man auch ab und zu daran, wie es wohl im nächsten Jahr aussehen wird... 
Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Marie

----------


## Michael

> Natürlich denkt man auch ab und zu daran, wie es wohl im nächsten Jahr aussehen wird... 
> Marie


Hallo Marie,
wir sollten uns abgewöhnen, daran zu denken, wie es wohl später aussehen wird..., denn das ist das, was meine Frau immer mit Energievergeudung meint. Keiner, ob krank oder gesund, wird im geringsten vermuten können, was der nächste Augenblick bringt, geschweige denn etwas daran ändern können. Wir müssen viel häufiger hier und jetzt leben, auch wenn uns das oft nicht gelingt, so sollten wir es immer wieder versuchen bzw. es trainieren.
Das wünsche ich uns allen.
Michael

----------


## HorMuch

Carpe diem


Nicht leicht - aber sinnvoll.



Alles Gute
Horst MUC

----------


## WinfriedW

> Mir scheint auch, dass die depressiv-Stimmungen jetzt während der Chemo verstärkt auftreten. ...


NaJa, ich glaube z.B. nicht, dass Taxotere als Medikament depressiv macht. Diesbezüglich ist der Hormonentzug viel problematischer, mit dem wir zusätzlich konfrontiert sind.

Ich will mich nun nicht selbst bemitleiden, aber mir ist die Prognose in dieser Sitution nicht entgangen. Die rechnet sich eher in Monaten als in Jahren. Das ist, um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, schon eine etwas grenzwertige Situation, wenn man nur noch für die Erben arbeitet. Ich getraue mich heute nicht, den Sommerurlaub zu planen und das obwohl ich körperlich weitestgehend beschwerdefrei bin.

WW

----------


## Michael

> Ich getraue mich heute nicht, den Sommerurlaub zu planen und das obwohl ich körperlich weitestgehend beschwerdefrei bin.
> WW


Einen längeren Urlaub plane ich auch nicht, nur ein paar billige Kurzflüge(2-3Tage) z.B. Alicante,Sardinien,Krakau,Lissabon und Ostern 1 Wolche Türkei(gewonnen). Das ist mein Pensum bis Ostern und ich hoffe, dass ich es auch schaffe. In diesem Jahr habe ich von meinen 18 Flügen nur 2 verfallen lassen müssen, weil es mir nicht so gut ging. Kein großer materieller Verlust, weil ich schon sehr früh buche und dadurch ist es umso billiger. Zum Teufel mit allen Sch...prognosen Winfried, wenn es Dir einigermaßen gut geht, dann versuche, das zu tun, was Dir Freude bereitet, das tut dann schließlich auch Deinem Körper gut.

Carpe diem, wie Horst so sagt und das ich von meiner Frau auch häufig höre.
Seit ich Rentner bin, habe ich auch viel Zeit, um mich um meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung (Reisen) zu kümmern, dabei bleibt meine Erkrankung schon ein wenig auf der Strecke. Ich opfere lieber einige Monate Lebensverlängerung um jeden Preis und bevorzuge eher etwas mehr Lebensqualität und -freude, die uns schon so durch die ED genommen ist, die ich mir aber durch den Sauhund nicht ganz nehmen lassen möchte.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Michael und Winfried. Euer Mut und Optimismus sind bewundernswert. Einer der  Grossen in der PK-Therapie hat mal gesagt: "Glaube nie einer schlechten Prognose". Falls die derzeitigen Therapien sich nicht zufriedenstellend entwickeln, wuerde ich ueber das Medikament Thalidomid einmal nachdenken. Thalidomid hemmt das Zellwachstum, m.E, gleich welcher Zellen, ist bei erwachsenen Männern nebenwirkungsarm. Christian in diesem Forum hat es geschafft, mit Thalidomid seinen fortgeschrittenen Krebs über Jahre unter Kontrolle zu halten. Den von Leibowitz vorgeschlagenen zweiten Zyklus einer DHB mit adjuvanter Chemotherapie konnte er damit abwenden.
Thalidomid ist schwer zu beschaffen und in Deutschland extrem teuer. Aber es gibt Möglichkeiten. Wenn Michael anstatt der vielen Kurzurlaube im EU-Bereich einmal einen schönen Urlaub in Thailand machte. Auch in Indien, Suedamerika  oder Afrika liesse sich Thalidomid billiger beschaffen. Es gibt in Deutschland auch Apotheken, welche die Tabletten aus dem Grundstoff selbst mischen und unter kontrollierten Bedingungen preisguenstiger verkaufen. Im Forum wurde das alles frueher mehrmals diskutiert. 
Gruesse und einen guten Jahreswechsel. Reinardo

----------


## Michael

> Thalidomid ist schwer zu beschaffen und in Deutschland extrem teuer. Aber es gibt Möglichkeiten. Wenn Michael anstatt der vielen Kurzurlaube im EU-Bereich einmal einen schönen Urlaub in Thailand machte.


Hallo Reinardo,
an Thalidomid habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber erst bleibe ich bei meiner jetzigen Therapie, denn man sollte immer konsequent die angefangene Therapie zu Ende führen, solange man an den Erfolg glaubt und die Nebenwirkungen akzeptabel sind.
An Thalidomid werde ich notfalls schon drankommen, da der Bruder meines Freundes Apotheker ist.

Bei meinen Reisen versuche ich, mich nur innerhalb Europas zu bewegen, da zu lange Entfernungen mir doch in meinem Zustand suspekt erscheinen und ich möchte nicht, dass sich meine Frau noch mehr Sorgen machen müßte; denn viele von den Kurzreisen mache ich alleine während der Woche, wo meine Frau arbeiten muß.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ihr Mutigen,

Michael hat sicher recht, erstmal die Chemo durchzuziehen, um eventuelle Fortschritte im Positiven abzuwarten.

Ein Apotheker zur Hand zu haben kann immer helfen. Über Thalidomid (Contergan) haben wir uns ja schon früher Gedanken gemacht. Der Apotheker, der das zusammen mischt ist ja bekannt. Ein Bekannter nimmt es  große Begeisterung habe ich noch nicht vernommen. Gerne werde ich nachfragen, über Wirkung und Nebenwirkung, nach seiner leichten Chemo und berichten, falls jemand Interesse hat. Für mich wird es momentan nicht in Frage kommen. Ich glaube, es ist als Ergänzungstherapie Standard, bei verpfuschter OP und nicht so tollem Chemoerfolg.

----------


## Michael

> Gerne werde ich nachfragen, über Wirkung und Nebenwirkung, nach seiner leichten Chemo und berichten, falls jemand Interesse hat.


Hallo Hansi,
ich hätte schon Inetresse daran.




> Ich glaube, es ist als Ergänzungstherapie Standard, bei verpfuschter OP


Was meinst Du mit verpfuschter OP?
Ich würde nicht jede OP, die nicht zum Erfolg führt, als verpfuscht bezeichnen und ncht sofort den Chirurgen verurteilen. Bitte vorsichtig mit solchen Vokabeln in der Medizin.
Ich wünsche mir fürs Neue Jahr, dass wir respektvoller miteinander umgehen und der Arbeit der Mediziner etwas mehr Achtung entgegenbringen.
Gruß Michael

----------


## GeorgS

Lieber Michael,

es gibt unter den Medizinern, wie in jedem Beruf nicht nur Schuhmacher und Schuster, sondern darüber hinaus ausgesprochene Moneymaker, die ihren Beruf verfehlt haben. 
„Ackermänner“ beschädigen das Ansehen jeder Branche - sogar das einer Bank. 

Herzliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Ein Bekannter nimmt es  ...


Wer verschreibt es ihm? Die Ärzte, bei denen ich behandelt werde, wollen davon nichts wissen.




> ... Gerne werde ich nachfragen, über Wirkung und Nebenwirkung, nach seiner leichten Chemo und berichten, falls jemand Interesse hat. ...


Klar habe ich Intresse, großes!




> ... Ich glaube, es ist als Ergänzungstherapie Standard, bei verpfuschter OP und nicht so tollem Chemoerfolg. ...


Das glaube ich nicht. Thalidomid ist keine Standardtherapie, weder bei PK noch bei irgend einer anderen Erkrankung. Es ist in Deutschland noch nicht einmal zugelassen und von daher auch nicht durch die gesetzliche Krankenkasse erstattungsfähig. Die Studienlage ist äußerst dünn.

WW

----------


## Michael

> Das glaube ich nicht. Thalidomid ist keine Standardtherapie, weder bei PK noch bei irgend einer anderen Erkrankung.WW


Thalidomid  bei Plasmozytom

Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> Thalidomid bei Plasmozytom
> 
> Michael


Nach meiner Kenntnis ist Thalidomid im Gegensatz zur USA derzeit in Europa nicht zugelassen. In Deutschland kann es nur nach ärztlicher individueller Beantragung ("ärztlicher Heilversuch") eingesetzt werden. Beim Plasmozytom gilt m. W. nichts anderes, obwohl es im Gegensatz zum Prostatakarzinom in diesem Falle Studien gibt, die die Wirksamkeit des Medikaments nachweisen.

WW

----------


## Jürgen M.

Servus beieinander,

da ich auch Thalidomid einnehme (jeden 2. Tag 1 x) möchte ich kurz auf eine Äusserung von Dr. O. Sartor beim Town Hall Meeting vom Juni 2006 hinweisen:

Thalidomid ist ein anderes Mittel, das noch nicht gut verstanden ist. Abb. 9 fasst eine Studie von Doug Figg vom National Cancer Institute (12) zusammen. Thalidomid ist ein bisschen wirksam, aber nicht mehr. PSA-Rückgänge von mehr als 50% waren bei ca. 18% der Patienten zu verzeichnen, die 200 mg pro Tag be-
kamen. Das Mittel übt antiangiogenesi-sche Wirkungen aus, nachdem es sich in verschiedene Stoffwechselprodukte umwandelt hat. Es gibt Studien, die zeigen , dass von Thalidomid selbst keine Wirkung ausgeht, sondern dass die Wirkung vom Stoffwechselprodukt ausgeht. Diese antiandrogenen Mittel, zu denen Thalidomid gehören mag, bringen keinen grösseren PSA-Rückgang. Stattdessen dürften sie lediglich Stabilität ver-leihen, um die Progression zu verhindern. Ausserdem hat dieses Medikament definitiv
Nebenwirkungen wie Verstopfung, Fatigue, Prickeln, Taubheit und periphere Neurotoxi-
zität. Interessant ist allerding die Tatsache, dass, als in einer ziemlich grossen Studie, Thalidomid mit Taxotere kombiniert wurde, eine längere Überlebensdauer erreicht wurde.
Allerdings deckte diese Studie eine unerwartete Nebenwirkung auf, nämlich Thrombose.
Wenn Thalidomid mit einem anderen Mittel, besonders einem chemotherapeutischen kombi-
niert wird, besteht ein viel höheres Risiko von Nebenwirkungen wie Lungenembolie und tiefer Venen-Thrombose. In der Figg Studie gab es anfänglich viele Blutgerinnsel und den Teilnehmern musste Heparin injiziert werden.

Zusammenfassend ist was wir über diese Mittel gelernt haben nicht notwendigerweise der PSA-Rückgang der wichtig ist, es mag die Zeitspanne bis zur Progression sein, und vielleicht
hat die Art der angewandten Mittel andere Endpunkte als es andere Mittel haben. Nicht alle
Mittel töten Zellen direkt ab. Einige stören das Wachstum der Blutgefässe und in diesem Fall ist der PSA-Rückgang nicht wichtig, sondern die Zeitspanne, die bis zur Progression verlän-gert wird.

Die Aussagen sind ja eigentlich sehr unsicher. Trotzdem kann das Medikament demnach ein kleiner Mosaikstein im Gesamtpaket einer Therapie sein. Ich denke es ist allemal einen Versuch wert, wenngleich es eine sehr teuere Angelegenheit ist und der Erfolg nicht unmittelbar auf der Hand liegt da es nur ein "bisschen" wirksam sein kann. Besser als gar nichts!


Schöne Grüße
Jürgen M.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... da ich auch Thalidomid einnehme (jeden 2. Tag 1 x) ...


Eine ist 50mg? D. h., du nimmst jeden 2. Tag 50mg Thalidomid - richtig?

Und wie kommst du persönlich mit den Nebenwirkungen zurecht?

WW

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Winfried,

die Ausgangsdosis war täglich eine Tablette. Dann wurde das Kribbeln in meinen Fingern unangenehm. Mein Doc empfahl mir die Dosis anzupassen auf jeden 2. Tag = 1 Tablette. Jetzt ist es erträglich. Ob es was nützt weiß ich noch nicht. Wie gesagt, ich sehe das als ergänzenden Beitrag im Rahmen meiner Gesamttherapie an.

Schöner Gruß und viel Erfolg bei Deiner weiteren Therapie
Jürgen M.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... die Ausgangsdosis war täglich eine Tablette. ...


Eine Tablette entspricht 50mg?




> ... Wie gesagt, ich sehe das als ergänzenden Beitrag im Rahmen meiner Gesamttherapie an. ...


Das verstehe ich schon. Ich mache z. Zt. Taxotere um den steilen PSA-Anstieg zu stoppen. Das scheint erst mal gelungen zu sein. Klar ist aber auch, dass ich Taxotere nicht ewig weiter machen kann, weil auch das irgendwann nicht mehr funktioniert. Stellt sich die Frage, was tue ich dann? Bei PSAVZen von 3 Wochen ist die Perspektive schlecht. Vielleicht wäre Thalidomid ein Mittel, um wenigstens diesen steilen Anstieg zu bremsen.

Vielleicht gibt es hier noch ein paar Leute mit Thalidomid-Erfahrung, die mal berichten könnten? Das fände ich prima!

Gruß Winfried

----------


## HansiB

> ...Das glaube ich nicht. Thalidomid ist keine Standardtherapie, weder bei PK noch bei irgend einer anderen Erkrankung. Es ist in Deutschland noch nicht einmal zugelassen und von daher auch nicht durch die gesetzliche Krankenkasse erstattungsfähig. Die Studienlage ist äußerst dünn.


Pfeif doch mal auf die Studienlage - gemeint war natürlich die Standardtherapie in manchen Praxen, so z.B. im Süden Bayerns. Meine Nachfragen haben gezeigt, dass bei meinem Bekannten der PSA nach Chemoende vor drei Monaten und der Einnahme von Thalidomid im 0,1-Bereich stark gefallen ist.
Die Nebenwirkungen sind harmlos, lediglich Müdigkeit, aber nachts, da spielt das wohl keine große Rolle (an einen Erfolg hätte ich gar nicht geglaubt). Finanzieren muss man es selbst, es sei denn man ist Privatpatient. 28 Tabletten kosten etwa so viel wie 106 Tage BioBran.

----------


## HansiB

> ...Was meinst Du mit verpfuschter OP?
> Ich würde nicht jede OP, die nicht zum Erfolg führt, als verpfuscht bezeichnen und ncht sofort den Chirurgen verurteilen. Bitte vorsichtig mit solchen Vokabeln in der Medizin.
> Ich wünsche mir fürs Neue Jahr, dass wir respektvoller miteinander umgehen und der Arbeit der Mediziner etwas mehr Achtung entgegenbringen.


Hallo Michael,

das ist aber ein weites Diskussionsfeld. Ich habe kein Problem mit meinem Zahnarzt  :Blinzeln:  , bei mir wurde bisher auch noch kein gesunder Zahn gezogen (ich habe noch die meisten). Bei meiner Frau wurde ein gesunder Zahn, anstatt dem daneben liegendem kranken gezogen. Nach einem Zahnarztwechsel konnte der kranke Zahn erhalten werden. 
Einer Bekannten wurde letztens von ihrem Internisten-Hausarzt erzählt, dass mit ihrer Schilddrüse alles in Ordnung wäre, obwohl die Blutwerte bereits etwas anderes sagten. Drei Wochen später, nachdem sie diese Nicht-Diagnose nicht hingenommen hatte, stellte der gleiche Arzt fest, dass sie an Morbus Basedow (einer Autoimmunkrankheit der Schilddrüse) erkrankt ist. Sie isst gerne Sushi und auch gerne Meeresfrüchte und er hielt es nicht einmal für nötig ihr mitzuteilen, dass sie ab jetzt auf jodhaltige Nahrungsmittel verzichten muss.
Der gleiche Arzt ist der Meinung, dass es keine Bedeutung hat, wenn der Glucose i. S. Wert bei 33 ist... er meinte, dieser Wert sei nur wichtig, wenn er erhöht ist - andere Menschen liegen mit so einer Unterzuckerung bereits im Coma.

Mit meinem Hausarzt (Kardiologe) komme ich klar. Ich bekomme das meiste, was ich brauche. Mein jahrelang wachsender PK mit Metastasen wurde nicht bemerkt. Ich war evt. auch zu selten zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung dort. Mit meinem Uro und Onko komme ich auch klar - sie helfen nicht sehr, machen aber auch nichts kaputt. 

Vor allen Ärzten habe ich einen gewissen Respekt, solange sie auch mich respektieren, mir zu hören (!) und mir auch glauben, was ich erzähle.

Anders sieht es aus bei "Fachärzten", die bei einem PSA von 31,7, GS 7 (vielleicht auch höher - wird leider kaum kontrolliert) eine OP mit LK-Entnahme machen, ohne zusätzliche Untersuchung zuvor. Dann wird eine 2HB gemacht, damit der PSA unten bleibt. Dieser bleibt allerdings nicht lange dort, trotz OP und Bestrahlung. Wir sollten einmal die 3HB-Ergebnisse mit oder ohne OP / Bestrahlung diskutieren.

Anderer Fall: aPSA 15,9, OP mit PSA-Nadir 0,58 (da war ich auch schon mit einem aPSA von 740), Bestrahlung, ADT1 bzw. 3 (endlich geht der PSA auf 0,06 runter) - die Therapie geht genauso daneben. Der Abfall ist nur von kurzer Dauer, jetzt produzieren die nichtgesehenen, befallenen LK und Knochenmetastasen PSA und der steigt auf einen Wert von 4 und danach kommt die Chemo.

Nächster Fall: 13 Jahre Inkontinenz nach OP, ob diese überhaupt notwendig war ist eine andere Frage. Jetzt nach diesen 13 Jahren ist ein Rezidiv entstanden.

Weiterer Fall: Entfernung von 20 gesunden Lymphknoten, anscheinend nur so, um zu gucken, ob welche befallen waren. Ich habe alle noch, auch meine befallenen und glaube, dass ich sie brauche.

So könnte es seitenweise weitergehen. Für mich sind diese Therapien sehr fragwürdig und die Ärzte keine Götter in Weiß. Kann man auch im akutellen Spiegel lesen oder hier http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,457313,00.html

Ich habe einmal gelernt, dass eine systemische Erkrankung systemisch behandelt wird. Anscheinend ändern sich die Zeiten.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... gemeint war natürlich die Standardtherapie in manchen Praxen, so z.B. im Süden Bayerns. ....


Na ja, ich kenne genau eine Praxis im Süden Bayerns, die Thalidomid verschreibt. Mein Ärzte in Hessen und der Mitte Bayerns winken ab. 





> ... Meine Nachfragen haben gezeigt, dass bei meinem Bekannten der PSA nach Chemoende vor drei Monaten und der Einnahme von Thalidomid im 0,1-Bereich stark gefallen ist. ....


Da wärs natürlich interessant, die Ausgangslage zu kennen und ob dein Bekannter hormonrefraktär ist oder nicht. Vielleicht kannst du da noch mal Erkundungen einholen.

In besagter Praxis im Süden Bayerns ist es offenbar auch Standard, Chemotherapie in Kombination mit Carboplatin zu verabreichen. Auch da winken meine Ärzte unter Hinweis auf die Studienlage ab. Hat dein Bekannter platinhaltige Zytostatika erhalten?




> ... Die Nebenwirkungen sind harmlos, lediglich Müdigkeit, aber nachts, da spielt das wohl keine große Rolle (an einen Erfolg hätte ich gar nicht geglaubt). ...


Heftige, fühlbare Nebenwirkungen würde ich tatsächlich nicht erwarten, schließlich hat man das Zeug früher schwangeren Frauen als Beruhigungsmittel gegeben.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Michael

> So könnte es seitenweise weitergehen. Für mich sind diese Therapien sehr fragwürdig und die Ärzte keine Götter in Weiß. Kann man auch im akutellen Spiegel lesen oder hier http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,457313,00.html
> Ich habe einmal gelernt, dass eine systemische Erkrankung systemisch behandelt wird. Anscheinend ändern sich die Zeiten.


Hallo HansiB,
ersteinmal herzlichen Glück-und Gesundheitswunsch zum Geburtstag.

Ich wollte niemandem zu nahe treten. Negativlisten lassen sich überall erstellen und diese werden von den Medien noch so richtig hochgeputscht, weil die Masse danach lechzt.

Dabei vergessen viele, dass der Mensch keine Maschine ist und dass der Organismus nicht immer so reagiert, wie man es gern gehabt hätte. Ich möchte hier keine neue Diskussion entfachen, mich ärgert immer nur, dass immer die negativen Ereignisse Aufmerksamkeit erregen, während die positiven Erscheinungen oft unbeachtet, ja fast ignoriert bleiben.
Es ist wie mit der Gesundheit, die man erst dann zu schätzen weiß, wenn sie Probleme bereitet.
Ich proste auf Deinen Geburtstag, obwohl ich weiß, dass Du nichts "trinkst".
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
habe mir eben die vierte Taxotere reingezogen. Sehe sehr blass und wie ausgekotzt aus, es geht mir aber relativ gut.
Das Schlimmste war das Fehlen einer kleinen Batterie in meinem MP3-Player, dessen Batterie ich gestern meinem Sohn geliehen habe und heute vergaß, sie wierder reinzutun. Mußte dann von 10.30 Uhr bis 12.30 Uhr auf meine Frau warten, die mir dann im glücklicherweise gegenüberliegenden Media-Markt eine neue Packung Batterien geholt hat und ich dann einigermaßen gerettet war. Nun kann man echt sagen, dass das ernste Probleme sind :-).
Bei der Chemo gab es wieder nach ca. 2 Min. den üblichen Zwischenfall, bei dem sich meine Kehle zusammenzog und ich für mich relativ harmlose Probleme mit der Atmung bekam. Nach 25 sec. war der Spuk vorbei und ich konnte mich zurücklehnen und ohne Musik weiter dösen bzw. meditieren, denn zum Lesen hatte ich doch keine Lust.
So jetzt lege ich mich etwas hin, denn nun komme ich mir doch etwas geschlaucht vor.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Michael,

bekommen Sie vorweg Tavegil und Tagamet (oder vergleichbare Substanzen zur Dämpfung allergischer Reaktionen)?
Sollte nämlich so sein!

Gruss
fs

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Michael,

die Hinweise von fs kann ich bestätigen. 
Vor jeder Taxotere-Infusion bekomme ich eine Infusion mit Hydrocortison, Kevatril, Fenistil in Kochsalzlösung (250 ml).
Habe dadurch keine allergischen Probleme, fühle mich dann nach der Tax.-Infusion aber wie Du auch etwas geschwächt. Fenistil macht müde.

Der Folgetag ist dann immer mein bester und aktivsterTag, dank der relativ hohen Hydrocortisondosis (8 mg Dexamethason) im Rahmen der Vorinfusion. Habe dann auch keine Muskelschwächeprobleme.

Siegbert

----------


## Michael

> Hallo Michael,
> bekommen Sie vorweg Tavegil und Tagamet (oder vergleichbare Substanzen zur Dämpfung allergischer Reaktionen)?
> Sollte nämlich so sein!
> Gruss
> fs


Hallo fs,
einen Tag vor der Chemo nehme ich zweimal im Abstand von 5 Std. 150 mg Ranitidin + 12 mg Dexamethason und sonst jeden Tag 5 mg Prednisolon.
In Reserve habe Ganisetron 2 mg, das ich nach Bedarf nehmen soll, dieses habe ich bis jetzt erst einmal eingenommen, weil ich einen Brechreiz verspürte, ist aber schon länger her. 
Danke für Ihr Inetrese und Gruß 
Michael 





> Habe dadurch keine allergischen Probleme, fühle mich dann nach der Tax.-Infusion aber wie Du auch etwas geschwächt. Fenistil macht müde.
> Siegbert


Hallo Siegbert,
außer dem 20 sec. dauernden Atemproblem, habe ich sonst auch keine allergischen Reaktionen.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
die 2. Nacht nach meiner 4. Chemo war höllisch. Bin gerade um 12.10 Uhr aufgestanden und kam mir halb tot vor. Nachts Albträume gehabt, dauernd wach geworden, Kribbeln und Wärme an Füßen und Händen haben mich fast verrückt gemacht, wünschte zeitweise, die Extremitäten mögen mir abfallen. Unter der Bettdecke viel zu heiß, wieder aufgedeckt, kam eisige Kälte heran. Ich wälzte mich hin und her, war auch ein paar mal aufgestanden zum Urinieren, es waren eber nur einzelne Tropfen. Auch meine Frau wurde durch meine Unruhe ein paar mal wach, nahm mich fest in den Arm und sprach beruhigend auf mich ein, es half aber alles nichts. Es tat mir auch leid, weil sie ja um 6.20 Uhr aufstehen muß und dabei schläft sie so gern. Zwischen 8.00 und 12.00 hatte ich noch 2 sehr gute Stuhlgänge, wie schon lange nicht mehr (auch das gehört dazu). Immerhin habe ich mich dann kurz nach 12.00 aufgerafft und bin aufgestanden, nahm meine obligatorische Prednisolon 5 mg ein danach noch 20 Tr. Tramadol, aß 2 Kivis und 3 Löffel Biomüsli und trank eine Tasse Kaffee. Ich konnte dann auch ausführlich die Zeitung lesen und fühle mich jetzt wieder einigermaßen, mit Vorsicht gesagt sehr gut, allerdings habe ich jetzt schon wieder Angst vor der kommenden Nacht, wovon ich mich schnellstens befreien muß. Ich hoffe, dass mir da meine Krebsmeditation nach Simonton hilft.
Vielleicht habe ich mich auch gestern etwas verausgabt, denn ich war im Hallenbad, wie fast jeden Tag und habe meinen eigenen Rekord gebrochen, indem ich 120 Bahnen (25 m je Bahn) geschwommen bin, weil es so schön leer war und ich nicht permanent ausweichen mußte, wie das manchmal so ist. Danach fühlte ich mich so richtig gut.
Mir ist bewußt, dass ich nur noch palliativ behandelt werden kann und so lange die Palliativmedizin bei mir so wirkt, bin ich schon zufrieden und versuche einfach, nur zu leben.
In diesem Sinne 
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Siegbert

Hallo Michael,

nach der schlechten Nacht ist der "Durchhänger" nachvollziehbar. 
Um die 120 Bahnen im Schwimmbecken beneide ich Dich allerdings (oder meintest Du 12 Bahnen). Daran ist bei mir aufgrund der Muskelschwäche nicht zu denken.


Wollte Dir Hydrocortison für eine bessere Nacht nach der Chemo empfehlen, lese aber soeben, dass Du 12 mg Dexamethason vor der Taxotere-Infusion bekommst. Das ist nicht wenig und sollte eigentlich für die 2. Nacht reichen.

Mit der Neuropathie in den Füßen/Beinen muss ich mich leider auch auseinander setzen. Mir hilft "Neurotrat S forte" ganz gut.

Bin morgen mit der letzten Taxotere-Chemo dran (18. Infusion) und mache mir bereits Gedanken darüber, was dann zum Einsatz kommen soll.

Grüße

Siegbert

----------


## Michael

> Um die 120 Bahnen im Schwimmbecken beneide ich Dich allerdings (oder meintest Du 12 Bahnen). Daran ist bei mir aufgrund der Muskelschwäche nicht zu denken.


Lieber Siegbert, Deine Muskelschwäche tut mir sehr leid.
Es waren wirklich 120 Bahnen, auf die ich stolz bin, mein bisheriger Rekord lag bei 100 Bahnen (wohl gemerkt ohne Pause)
Ich muß dazu sagen, dass ich seit 17 Jahren zu den Frühschwimmern gehörte, wobei ich in meiner Praxiszeit jeden Morgen um 6.15 Uhr schwimmen ging (nur 14 Bahnen wegen Zeitknappheit), dann mit Brötchen nach Haus kam, gefrühstückt mit Familie und dann die Kinder zum Schulbus gefahren habe. Um 8.30 öffnete ich meine Praxis.
Das war noch ein ganz tolles Leben, obwohl es jetzt anders toll ist, da ich nun machen kann, was und wann ich will und dafür bin ich auch irgendwie dankbar und wenn es nun nicht mehr so lange dauern soll, so soll es wenigstens trotz allem so genußvoll wie möglich sein, so lange ich keinem damit schade. Hier steht meine gesamte Familie voll hinter mir, wofür ich auch wieder zu beneiden sein dürfte. So jetzt muß ich aufhören, da mir dicke Tränen in die Augen kommen.
Alles Liebe 
Michael

----------


## keha

ui michael...les ja als nicht betroffen auch gern mal zwischen den zeilen...
1. tolle leistung im berufsleben ..schwimmen brötchen holen..kinder zum bus...deine frau hat ne tollen mann an der seite...und wie du schreibst jetzt nach deinem berufsleben hast du ne tolle frau an deiner seite und weißt du was??? darum beneide ich dich sehr..lg keha

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... 120 Bahnen ...


Sprich 300m - da hast du ja die Latte hoch gelegt. Na schaun wir mal ...

WW

----------


## Michael

> Sprich 300m - da hast du ja die Latte hoch gelegt. Na schaun wir mal ...
> 
> WW


Sprich 3000 m o. 3 km.
Michael

----------


## Michael

> weißt du was??? darum beneide ich dich sehr..lg keha


Danke keha,
manchmal denke ich selbst, womit ich das verdient hätte trotz des besch... PKs. Ich möchte hier nur nicht einen echten negativen Neid erzeugen. 
Meine nicht immer gelungene euphorische und zuriedene Stimmung wünsche ich auch allen. 
Leider habe auch ich mehr als genug Momente, wo mich meine vermeintliche "heile Welt" auch nicht zu trösten vermag. Gott sei Dank überwiegt zurzeit meine positive Welle, die aber auch häufig täglichen Schwankungen ausgesetzt ist.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> Sprich 3000 m o. 3 km.
> Michael


Sorry, ab 23:49 Uhr ist meine Auffassungsgabe nur noch eingeschränkt.  :Peinlichkeit:  
Ob's vom Testosteronmangel herrührt?  :Stirnrunzeln: 
Erzähle das nicht meinem Chef!  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

WW

----------


## Michael

> Erzähle das nicht meinem Chef! 
> 
> WW


Ich werde schweigen.
Lieben Gruß
Michael

----------


## keha

@ michael..deine Stiimungsunterschiede hab ich wohl wahr genommen und finde sie sowas von  normal :-)..alles andere in der Situation wär unangebracht......ich beneide dich aber rotzdem das glück gefunden zu haben was du immer wieder blitzen läßt :-)..habe 3 praxen...2 kinder( natürlich die besten der Welt im Alter von 2 und 5 j) einen Mann eine liebe familie...und trotzdem fehlt etwas was du hast da bin ich mir sicher...lg keha

----------


## Michael

> ...und trotzdem fehlt etwas was du hast da bin ich mir sicher...lg keha


Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es nicht der PK (;-D) ist?
Gruß
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

Eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend mindestens 121 Bahnen schwimmen. Geschafft habe ich nur 100 Bahnen, dann hat das Schwimmbad zu gemacht. Da haben wir ein ernstliches Problem, wir Spätschwimmer. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich am Abend und unter Testosteronentzug nicht dreistellig zählen kann.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

WW

----------


## Michael

> Eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend mindestens 121 Bahnen schwimmen. Geschafft habe ich nur 100 Bahnen, 
> WW


Tja Winfried,
das Leben wird nicht einfacher und die Herauforderungen immer größer.
Meine Vorgabe ist ab heute 122 Bahnen, da mußt Du Dich jetzt aber anstrengen. Es wären wahrscheinlich noch mehr Bahnen geworden,  wäre da nicht um 14.00 Uhr ein Damenklübchen (Damen 65 J aufwärts, ein Grauen im Schwimmbad) im Becken erschienen, die dann mit 9 Seelen im flachen Teil rumstanden und die Weltprobleme in Augenschein nahmen, wo ich dann natürlich keine Chance hatte durchzukommen und fluchtartig das Becken verließ, nachdem ich noch ohne Absicht eine von ihnen am dicken Hintern voll erwischt habe, als ich dachte, es wäre hinter mir alles frei, um mich kräftig abzustoßen und die Leiter zu erreichen. Eine Entschuldigung meinerseits für mein "rüppehaftes Verhalten" hat da auch nichts mehr genutzt, so dass ich froh war, die Leiter vor der Lynchjustiz rechtzeitig erreicht zu haben. Fast hätte der PK seinen Wirt verloren.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> ...so dass ich froh war, die Leiter vor der Lynchjustiz rechtzeitig erreicht zu haben. Fast hätte der PK seinen Wirt verloren.


Hallo Michael,

vielleicht hatten die Damen einen zu hohen Testosteron-Pegel!? :-))

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo ihr jungen Oberschwimmer,

ich habe eine Nebenwirkung der HB für mich entdeckt, die Antriebslosigkeit und bin neidisch auf eure Aktivität.

Das spielt bei der Arbeit keine Rolle mehr, ist aber der Hilfe bei der Hausarbeit nicht zuträglich. Auch schlecht für die Gesundheit, am Anfang hatte ich mich für Bodybuilding interessiert und wollte regelmäßig wie ihr schwimmen gehen. Was ist daraus geworden, nur regelmäßige Wanderungen mit 2 Gruppen und das Gehen zum Onko, zum Reformhaus und zur Bank.

Früher schwamm ich in kleineren Seen von Ufer zu Ufer, einmal beinahe von Jugoslawien nach Italien (ich übertreibe etwas) als ich mein Surfbrett nach einer Fahrt aufs offene Meer und einer Flaute schwimmend an das italienische Ufer schieben mußte. 

Man hat Ausreden wegen den morschen Knochen und der Osteoporose keine Gartenarbeit machen zu können, es könnte ja zu einem Knochenbruch kommen. Deshalb lieber Winfried die QCT Untersuchung. Wobei es gerade bei dem warmen Wetter Brokkoli, Rucola und Mangold zu ernten gibt. Auch der Obstbaumschnitt (Sturzgefahr!) wäre bald notwendig. Ich werde versuchen mich zu bessern, Kraft ist trotz 2 Jahre HB noch genug da.

Hallo Michael vielen Dank für deine guten Wünsche, Friede sei mit uns.

Ich wünsche euch wirklich alles Gute und viel Erfolg bei euren Therapien

PS: Versucht meine Ernährungs- und Zusatzstoffempfehlung.

----------


## keha

oh ja michael da hast du natürlich recht das pCa fehlt mir natürlich nicht...:_)..aber woher soll ich wiessen was mich in meinem leben noch so alles ereilt :-)...lg keha

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde und Begleiterinnen,
gestern habe ich meine 5. Taxotere innerhalb von 4 Stunden hinter mich gebracht ohne irgendwelche Zwischenfälle. Habe dabei viel gelesen und Musik aus von meinen Söhnen mir geschenkten MP3-Player gehört und trotzdem kam es mir schon zeimlich langer vor, auch wenn nach 3 Stunden meine Frau mich auf ihrem Heimweg von der Schule besucht hat.
Gestern schon kurz nach der Chemo stellte sich ein relativ starkes Erythem im Gesichtsbereich ein, das heute unvermidert weiter andauert und mich schön gesund assehen läßt :-). Es ist aber momentan auch das einzige, was mich an die letzte Chemo gestern erinnert.
Vom Donnerstag bis Sonntag waren meine Frau, mein Bruder und ich im Tirol bei meinem Ältesten(er macht da ein Praktikum) zu Besuch. Es war einfach herrlich. Die Hinstrecke (ca.700 km) habe ich ganz alleine am Steuer bewältigt, obwohl man mich ablösen wollte. Ich merkte jedenfalls, dass es mir nichts ausmachte, ja im Gegenteil das aktive Autofahren hat mir sogar Spaß gemacht und ich habe es sichtlich genossen. Auf der Rückfahrt habe ich mich dann nach 400 km von meinem Bruder ablösen lassen und genoss es dann als Beifahrer.
In Österreich sind wir sehr viel gewandert, haben Eistaucher aus nächster Nähe beobachtet, die mir dann ziemlich leid taten, als sie von Unterwasser mit blauen Gesichtern auftauchten und ich mich fragte, wo da der Spaß sein sollte. Aber ich ließ mich dann von den Aktiven eines Besseren belehren und hätte beinah auch Lust gehabt, das Eis von unten zu betrachten, da das Wasser da viel klarer und ruhiger vor allem sein sollte, weil ja gar kein Wind die Oberfläche des Sees in Bewegung setzen kann und die Tauchlöcher nur ganz klein waren, so dass da gerade mal drei bis vier Taucher gleichzeitig durch paßten.
Unter anderem war ich da unten noch 2 Stunden im Freien
Schlittschuhlaufen, was mir immer viel Spaß macht und was ich auch hier bei uns in der Nähe, in Solingen Ittertal, im Freien auch öfter machen kann.
Insgesamt bin ich ersteinmal mit meinem Verlauf sehr zufrieden, obwohl meine Leucozytenzahl mir etwas Sorgen bereitet, ansosten sind meine Blutwerte ganz gut, auch die AP ist nun im grünen Bereich.
Ich sehe schon mit Ungeduld der letzten Chemo in drei Wochen entgegen
und bin gespannt, was dann das Knochenszinti macht.
Sonst versuche ich einfach, wie immer, nur zu leben und noch möglichst viel für mich Erfreuliches von dem wahrscheinlich für mich relativ kurzem Leben mitzunehmen. Demnächst stehen einige Kurzflüge (schon 4 Flüge bis April gebucht) auf dem Plan, Sardinien,Antalya mit meiner Frau und alleine nach Krakau und Alicante in den Wochen, wo meine Frau arbeiten muß, wo ich dann völlig in mich einkehren kann und die paar Tage meine Seele baumeln lasse. 
In diesem Sinne 
Leibe Grüße an alle
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

@Michael

Du hast *oben* über *BioBran* gegrübelt. Zu welchen Erkenntnissen / Beschlüssen bist du gekommen?

WW

----------


## Michael

Hallo Winfried,
auch ich habe mit dem Hr. Braun telefoniert, der mich fast total von BioBran überzeugt hat. Er hat mir auch Studienmaterial für Ärzte zugeschickt, alles sehr überzeugend, aber am überzeugensten war der Preis von 490 EURO, den er mir bei Versand über meine ehemalige Praxis auf 390 EURO reduziert hat. Trotz allem nach eingehenden Studien meinerseits kam ich zu der Erkenntnis, dass es sich auch hier um ein fast ganz gewöhnliches Nahrungsergänzungsmittel handelt und ich noch nicht so weit wäre, um es unbedingt ausprobieren zu müssen, in erster Linie wegen des Preises. 
Nachdem ich dann die Biologische Krebsabwehr in Heidelberg auf BioBran angesprochen habe, bekam ich sehr viel Materialien (die ich alle schon hatte) über alle möglichen Coktails und Mistelpräparate (hier war ich schon bei Dr. Maar bedient) und einen Netten Brief, ich sollte doch vielleicht mit der Mistel versuchen, wäre billiger , bei Nichtansprechen dann evtl. mit anderen Coctails, bevor ich das teure BioBram als Radikalenfänger und NK-Zellenkiller ausprobiere. Und hier kam ich mir dann auf den Arm genommen vor. Ich merke nur, dass bei allen nicht anerkannten oder anderen Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nur in den Finanzen der Hersteller der Erfolg sicher ist. Es kann sein, dass manche wirklich glauben und versuchen (Hr. Braun war sehr besorgt und überzeugend und ich will ihm nichts unterstellen) uns zu helfen, aber die meisten, glaube ich, nutzen nur unsere miserable Lage aus und versuchen mit der Gesundheit der anderen sich "gesund" zu stoßen. Vielleicht bin ich auch viel zu schulmedizinisch vorbelastet, aber eins weiß ich ganz bestimmt, das Leben ist nicht unendlich und wenn es ausgehen soll, dann geht es aus, ich möchte dabei nur meine die bis jetzt schon ziemlich "verpfuschte" Lebensqualität, die momentan erträglich ist, zu erhalten. Bis jetzt gelingt mir das einigermaßen.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... und Mistelpräparate ...


Mistel habe ich auf anraten meines Hausarztes auch einige Zeit lang gespritzt, genau 130 mal. Es hat meinen Krebes nicht beeindruckt und die Lebensqualität auch nicht verbessert. Drum habe ich's dann auch wieder gelassen.

WW

----------


## Michael

Hallo Leute,
habe keine Lust, schlafen zu gehen. Manchmal glaube ich, durch den Schlaf einfach etwas zu verpassen, aber was? Diese Fragen quälen mich manchmal und ich weiß nicht, wie ich denen entkommen kann. Bin einfach immer noch oft total durcheinander. Die relativ gute Verträglichkeit der Chemo mit Taxotere läßt mich auch an der Wirkung zweifeln, obwohl ich weiß, dass ich deshalb froh sein sollte. Andererseits die sehr niedrige Anzahl meiner Leucos und der starke Abfall der AP deuten doch auf die Wirkung schon hin, oder? Ich komme mir momentan wie ein totaler Laie vor, mein Kopf qualmt ob der Fülle der Informationen, nicht nur den PK betreffend, auch was man sonst im Studium alles gemacht hatte, kommt mir nun so fremd vor. Ich erkenne mich selbst nicht wieder, aber vielleicht reagiere ich eben so auf das Taxotere und das Cortison, Zometa, Zoladex und alle anderen Gifte, ohne die ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr leben kann, man weiß es nicht. 
Ich würde so gern manchmal alles bei Seite schieben, jegliche Behandlung stoppen und beobachten, was passiert, nur ich glaube, es wäre meiner Familie nicht sehr Recht, da es nach einer totalen Aufgabe aussähe.
Aber ich habe es so satt, ich bin des Kampfes jetzt schon so müde, es macht mich fertig und ich heule gerade wie ein kleines Kind und weiß nicht ob ich diese Zeilen überhaupt abschicke, vielleicht höchstens spontan auf das Antworten klicken. 
Ich sitze hier und höre Mundharmonikablues und fange mich langsam wieder ein. Ich glaube, es war wieder so ein kleiner moralischer Anfall, den ich oft habe, da ich mir so klein, so unmächtig, so unzulänglich, manchmal auch unwürdig irgendeiner Schöpfung gegenüber vorkomme. 
Vielleicht ist auch nur der Verlust meines tiefen kindlichen Glaubens an Gott an vielem schuld, ich weiß es nicht. 
Ich werde versuchen, jetzt schlafen zu gehen und obwohl ich sehr müde bin, habe ich irgendwie Angst, in das Bett zu steigen.
Ich habe beschlossen, es doch abzuschicken.
Bis dann 
Michael

----------


## Harro

Hallo Michael,

spontan habe ich Deinen Gefühlsausbruch lesen wollen, weil ich mir sagte, jemand der nachts oder ganz früh morgens im Forum schreibt, der muß Kummer haben. Lieber Michael, Du bist nicht allein bei solchen nächtlichen
Attacken, wenn auch meine Probleme " noch nicht "  Deine sind. Aber das ständige Grübeln vorm Einschlafen kann auch ich nicht verhindern. Weißt Du, vielleicht hilft es Dir in solchen Stunden, Rückblick zu halten, was Du im Leben alles geleistet hast und was Du irgendwo erreicht hast, was andere nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben. Immerhin hast Du doch auch 4 Kinder, die alle in Deine Fußstapfen getreten sind. Sei doch stolz darauf.
Und wenn Dir die Bluesmusik Entspannung bringt, dann ist es aber doch auch ein Zeichen, daß Du noch fähig bist, in solchen Momenten ganz abzuschalten. Also Michael, Kopf hoch, weiter kämpfen, auch für Deine große Familie.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

ich weiß gar nicht was ich hier soll, ich habe keine Schmerzen mehr.

Spass beiseite, es freut mich, dass du mit deiner Chemo sehr zufrieden bist. Ich höre ja immer gerne Chemoentwicklungen, leider hört man wenig über die Wirkungen. Sehr interessiert wäre ich an den Lymphocyten, die ja bei mir im Dezember in den Keller gerauscht sind, durch eine Polioimpfung auf 13 (mein Normalwert 31) und jetzt auf 21.2 gestiegen sind. Für mich wichtig wegen den NK-Zellen, die ja dann auch reduziert sind (BioBran). 

Für mich kommt wegen der morschen Knochen Schlittschuhlaufen und Radfahren (Sturz / Bruchgefahr) nicht mehr in Frage, bin ja auch ein bischen älter. 

Was das Autofahren anbelangt, ich fahre immer noch gerne, war  schon in Persien am Kaspischen Meer und im Elbrusgebirge. Früher habe ich mich in Istanbul ins Auto gesetzt und bin in Klagenfurt ausgestiegen. Ob ich zum pinkeln rausmußte weiß ich nicht mehr.

Was das Reisen anbelangt, muss ich erst den Mietgangster rauskriegen und neu vermieten, dann kann es losgehen. Der Schaden beläuft sich auf 10 Jahre BioBraneinnahme . Ich verstehe dein Zögern nicht, was sind schon die paar Kröten. Das du zu schulmedizinisch bist, habe ich dir ja auch schon gesagt. 
Als Familienmensch ist die Lebensqualitätsverbesserung und evtl. geringere Vergiftung gerade nach einen Chemo sehr wichtig. 

Mistelspielereien  habe ich hab ich noch nie erwogen, es gab schon zu viele Null- und Nebenwirkungsberichte.

Meine Lebensqualität hat sich von den ersten Monaten -vom Durchfall  abgesehen- nicht verschlechtert, ich kam immer ohne Zusatzmedikamente aus. Der Erfolg sollte euch eigentlich zu denken geben, ich glaube, dass ich am Anfang noch ein bischen schlechter dran war.

Dir alles Gute
Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., muss ich erst den Mietgangster rauskriegen ...


Wie wär's damit: http://www.moskau-inkasso.com/ ?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Habe ich mir auch überlegt, ist zu riskant, er ist flüchtig.

----------


## Michael

> Also Michael, Kopf hoch, weiter kämpfen, auch für Deine große Familie.
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Danke Hutschi,
Deine Worte haben mich stark ermuntert, ich merke nur, dass immer die ersten 2-3 Tage nach der Chemo bei mir so komisch sind.
Heute geht es mir schon viel besser. Habe bis 11.30 Uhr geschlafen, allerdings erst ab 4 Uhr. Fühle mich trotzdem ausgeschlafen. Nach dem ausführlichen Frühstück mit der Tageszeitung zur Hand, bin ich dann zum Schlittschuhlaufen gefahren. 1 Stunde pausenlos gelaufen und ins Schwitzen gekommen, war kaum jemand da, 15 Min. war ich sogar ganz alleine auf der Eisfläche beim Sonnenschein. Es war herrlich. Auf dem Heimweg besuche ich oft unterwegs ein großes Möbelzentrum, so auch heute und prompt habe ich eine seltsame Lampe, total kitschig mit bewegenden Fischen drinnen, echt zum Totlachen, gekauft. Ich dachte so einen Scheiß muß man einfach mal kaufen. Meine Familie hat sich halb totgelacht. Jetzt bestehe ich fast darauf, sie zu behalten:-)







> ich weiß gar nicht was ich hier soll, ich habe keine Schmerzen mehr.
> 
> 
> Michael:
> Ich auch kaum.
> 
> 
> 
> Sehr interessiert wäre ich an den Lymphocyten, die ja bei mir im Dezember in den Keller gerauscht sind, durch eine Polioimpfung auf 13 (mein Normalwert 31) und jetzt auf 21.2 gestiegen sind. Für mich wichtig wegen den NK-Zellen, die ja dann auch reduziert sind (BioBran). 
> ...


Ich freue mich immer wieder über Dein Befinden und hoffe, dass es noch möglichst lange so bleibt.
Wenn ich merke, dass meine Therapieansätze nicht mehr fruchten, werde ich mir was überlegen müssen. Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, aber im Moment sehe ich bei mir keinen akuten Handlungsbedarf. Ich ziehe meine Therapie erst durch.
Übrigens meine Nasenspitze fühlt sich wieder ganz kühl an und wenn dieses eintritt, dann weiß ich, dass es mir wieder besser geht, was ich schon seit Beginn der Chemo beobachte.

Grüße an alle 
Michael

----------


## wernerp

Hallo Michael, du beschreibst die nächtliche Verfassung sehr gut. Die "Vergiftung" mit Taxotere hat mich sehr erinnert an die früheren Zustände nach Alkohol-Exzessen- nicht sterben und nicht leben.
Gott sei Dank- ich habe schon vor vierzig Jahren das "Autogene Training" erlernt. Und es begleitet mich immer noch. Später war es der Diskman, jetzt ist es der MP3-player, der mir "zu-spricht". 
Da habe ich drauf:
1.eine isometriscche Muskelentspannung nach Jakobson
2. eine tief wirkende Autogene Entspannungsübung, von der ich meist das Ende nicht mehr höre
3. eine Text vom Psycho-Onkologen Simonton, speziell für Krebs- erkrankte-- dreimal täglich ??!!.
Der Jazz-freak hört dann noch Dave Brubeck, Miles Davis, Olver Shanti u.a. 
Und wenn´s dann nicht mehr geht, ran an den PC, auch mal Schreiben, wie z.B.
Zeitfrage
Stunde für Stunde
dreht die Zeit ihre Runde.
Wie ein Tier im Käfig,
verdammt auf immer und ewig,
ist sie in sich gefangen.
Hat sie denn kein Verlangen?
Doch einmal fand sie ihre Ruhe,
zieht aus die abgewetzten Schuhe.
Die Welt wird eine Scheibe.
Das ist doch meine alte Bleibe!
Sie denkt an die Zeit der Alten, 
wo keiner tat die Zeit verwalten.
Da ward die Zeit vergessen
und nicht wie heut bemessen.
Ein jeder hatte seine Zeit.
Der Himmel war unendlich weit-
Man ruft, wann geht es weiter!
Wo ist die Zeit geblieben?
Wer hat sie abgetrieben.
Stille ward es in der Flur,
man hört des Urknall rauschen.
Man kann den Tinitus belauschen.
Ist das der Zeiten Wende?
Nein, nein es geht schon weiter.
Doch die Geschichte ist hier am Ende.

das gehört eher schon in die Plauderecke- aber bedenke- 
Am Anfang war das Wort und am Ende wird es wieder sein.
Eine gute Nacht wünscht 
Werner

----------


## Michael

> Gott sei Dank- ich habe schon vor vierzig Jahren das "Autogene Training" erlernt. Und es begleitet mich immer noch. Später war es der Diskman, jetzt ist es der MP3-player, der mir "zu-spricht". 
> Da habe ich drauf:
> 1.eine isometriscche Muskelentspannung nach Jakobson
> 
> 3. eine Text vom Psycho-Onkologen Simonton, speziell für Krebs- erkrankte-- dreimal täglich ??!!.
> 
> Werner


 
Hallo Werner,
wir sind genau 20 Jahre voneinander entfernt, altersmäßig meine ich.
Wie ich in Deinem Profil lese, hast auch Du nach einer RPE mit Knochenmetastasen zu kämpfen. Wie ist es eigentlich mit den Schmerzen bei Dir, nimmst Du was ein?

Übrigens  Muskelentspannungstechniken nach Jacobson und das autogene Training habe ich auch schon vor 30 Jahren im Studium angewandt, das autogene Training mache ich immer noch ab und zu.

Die Krebsmeditation nach Carl Simonton habe ich persönlich von ihm gelernt und wende sie auch  mehr oder weniger regelmäßig mit Hilfe einer CD an. Und trotz alledem habe ich öfter  meine seelischen Aussätzer, die ich aber momentan für nicht allzuschlimm halte, es muß dann nur einfach alles aus mir raus und dann geht es wieder.
Schlaf gut Werner und alles Gute
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Sehr interessiert wäre ich an den Lymphocyten, ...


Meine Leukozyten und mit ihnen die Untergruppe der Lymphozyten fahren unter Taxotere extrem Achterbahn. In der Mitte des Zyklusses habe ich viel zu niedrige Werte. Das fängt sich aber in der dritten Woche wieder.




> ... Ich verstehe dein Zögern nicht, was sind schon die paar Kröten. ...


Na ja, von den 400  muss der gemeine HarzIV-Empfänger einen ganzen Monat lang leben.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Wenn es vorbei ist, ist er nicht mal ein Harz IV Empfänger mehr. Fürs Reisen reichts immer noch . Wir sollten mal sammeln gehen. Ich habe bis 64 Jahre gearbeitet, 2 Jahre mit meiner nicht ganz harmlosen Krankheit und habe bis auf das Stading im Januar 2005 an keinen Tag nicht gearbeitet. Vielleicht geht das auch bei anderen in unserem Alter.

Gruss

----------


## Michael

> Ich habe bis 64 Jahre gearbeitet, 2 Jahre mit meiner nicht ganz harmlosen Krankheit und habe bis auf das Stading im Januar 2005 an keinen Tag nicht gearbeitet. Gruss


Ich habe schließlich auch mit meinem Krebs noch 2 1/2 Jahre gearbeitet, d.h. 2,5 Jahre total alleine meine Praxis geführt, dazwischen wurde ich auch noch aperiert( keine leichte OP), 2 Wochen nach OP wieder die Praxis geführt und statt zu einer Reha bin ich 6 Wochen lang täglich in meiner Mittagspause nach Essen zur Radiologie gefahren ( 60 km), nach der Bestrahlung warteteten wieder Patienten im Wartezimmer und keiner fragte, wie es mir ginge, nur deren Beschwerden mußten Priorität haben. 
Ich habe es satt immer wieder von Leuten zu hören, sie hätten 40 Jahre und mehr nur gearbeitet und jetzt würde man sie vergessen. Auch meine Mutter (die beste Mutter, Gott sei ihr gnädig) hat auch immer und jedem 
nur erzählt, sie hätte lebenlang nur schwer arbeiten müssen, was allerdings auch stimmte, weil sie beim Gleisbau mit Männern bei der polnischen Eisenbahn schuften mußte, um zwei uneheliche Kinder groß zu ziehen, aber auch das fand ich nie richtig, dass sie das immer erwähnen mußte. Ich habe nur 23 Jahre garbeitet, habe sonst auch nie gefehlt, aber ich hasse es darüber zu reden, wie lange und wie schwer man gearbeitet hat. Ich habe mich jetzt natürlich provozieren lassen. Aber das ist doch sch...egal, wie lange und wie gewissenhft jemand gearbeitet hat, vor allem wenn dieser jemand selbst das Bdürfnis hat, darüber sprechen zu müssen. Warum kommt sich immer jeder nur als der Fleißigste und Zuferlässigste vor? Als ob alle anderen nur Drückeberger und Faulenzer wären.




> Fürs Reisen reichts immer noch


Für manchen bedeutet Reisen die Lebensfreude schlecht hin und für mich persönlich bringt es mehr als alle Nahrungsergänzungsmittelchen. 
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Michael,

Deine letzten Beiträge gehen mir sehr unter die Haut und ich würde Dir gerne den Rücken stärken, um Dir Kraft zu geben, denn Du hast, genauso wie jeder andere, das gute Recht, Dich für Deinen individuellen Weg zu entscheiden.

Das Thema "Arbeiten" ist angesichts der Hartz IV Gesetzgebung und deren Folgen mehr denn je ein gesellschaftlich brisantes, weil es für viele Menschen, neben dem finanziellem Einkommen, besonders viel mit menschlicher "Würde" zu tun hat, die bei Arbeitsplatzverlust leicht abhanden kommt, wie ich kürzlich aus den Medien vernahm. 
Es sieht manchmal so aus, als hätte ein Mensch nur dann eine Lebensberechtigung, wenn er unter wirtschaftlichen Aspekten "produktiv" ist und kontinuierlich Geld verdient.
Von dieser Vorstellung sollten sich chronisch Kranke im Einzelfall verabschieden dürfen, wenn sie zu der Erkenntnis gelangt sind, dass sie Lebensqualität für sich selbst anders definieren wollen oder müssen.
Manchmal kommt es im Leben außerdem zu ungewollt neuen Herausforderungen, die die gesamte persönliche Energie erfordern, um sie zu ertragen und zu bewältigen.

Lasse Dich nicht provozieren, lieber Michael, es erinnert mich ein wenig an den Anfang Deines Threads hier, als Du sogar ein schlechtes Gewissen bekamst, weil Du Dich mit ungewohnt heftigen Schmerzen konfrontiert sahst und Deine Umwelt damit nicht "unnötig belasten" wolltest.

Kopf hoch und weiter so, denn Du darfst auf Dich, Deinen bisherigen Lebensweg und Dein intaktes Familienleben sehr stolz und insgesamt durchaus sehr dankbar dafür sein!

Liebe Grüsse und eine gute Nacht sendet Dir,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Michael

Liebe Carola,
das ist doch seltsam, dass ich gerade zur gleichen Zeit, als Du mir im Forum geschrieben hast, zufällig eine mail an Dich geschrieben hatte. Das ist der Wahnsinn. Glaubst Du an Gedankenübertragung?
Über Deinen Beitrag hier freue ich mich besonders.
Habe gerade, als ich Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe, schon Deine Tel-Nr. gewählt, aber schnell wieder aufgelegt, weil es mir ein bißchen spät vorkam.
Übrigens ich hatte heute abend 40 Topfen Tramadol genommen so gegen 22.00 Uhr , weil es mir organisch nicht gut ging. Jetzt geht es mir prächtig und ich habe keine Lust ins Bett zu gehen, deshalb beschloß ich auch vorhin, Dir die mail zu schreiben.
Erst habe ich bis 0.15 Uhr "Mitternachtsspitzen" im WDR (meine Lieblingssendung) geschaut und fand sie heute besonders gut, vor allem hat sie mich total aufgeheitert.
Gute Nacht
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Ihr Mitkämpfer,
wollte nur sagen, dass es mir relativ gut geht. War heute (bzw. gestern) eine Stunde beim herrlichen Wetter Schlittschuhlaufen. Habe mich etwas verausgabt, weil es so viel Spaß gemacht hat, obwohl die Eisfläche voll war. Eine Stunde pausenlos im Kreis laufen ist schon ziemlich gut, da kommt man auch schon ins Schwitzen. Leider war ich alleine, da meine Frau es nicht kann und meine Söhne  anderweitig beschäftigt sind, aber so was mache ich am liebsten sowieso alleine, denn ich will dabei keine Unterhaltung, sondern ich will mich bewegen. Es ist schon ein herrliches Leben, zu spüren oder zu wissen, dass man eigentlich überhaupt keine Verpflichtungen hat und sich immer die Zeit einteilen kann, wie man es gerade will, das ist für mich echt ein wahrer Genuß und dieses lasse ich meine Frau auch öfter wissen und auch spüren, so dass sie sie sich so richtig für mich freuen kann. Es ist schon seltsam, dass ich öfter fast diesem Sch...krebs "dankbar" bin, dass er mir so ein freies Leben nun ermöglicht hat. Viele werden mich wahrscheinlich für verrückt halten, aber vielleicht ist es einfach meine Art, mit dem "Kumpel" fertig zu werden. Ich bin jetzt genau ein Jahr BU-Rentner, und hätte ich diese Metastasen nicht nicht, dann wäre mein Leben wahrscheinlich vor Glücklichsein nicht zu ertragen. Vielleicht fühlt sich jetzt jemand von Euch etwas provoziert, aber es ist nicht meine Absicht, jemanden neidisch zu machen. Ich habe auch meine Tiefen, die Ihr inzwischen schon wahrscheinlich auch mitbekommen habt, aber diese werden sehr oft und schnell von vielen mir lieben Menschen abgefangen, ja sogar von einigen hier im Forum, wie Carola-Elke, Schorschel, Rustra um nur einige wenige zu nennen.
Momentan habe ich ein winziges Problem, ich habe meiner Frau gesagt, sie sollte mir heute morgen den Wecker auf 8,30 Uhr stellen, da ich um 9 Uhr den David zur Schnellbahn fahren will und dann einiges vorhabe, das Problem ist nur , dass ich trotz Müdigkeit keine Lust habe schlafen zu gehen, andererseits lohnt es sich schon fast gar nicht.
O.K. gut ich mache es trotzdem.
Ich wünsche Euch allen, eine gute Nacht gehabt zu haben und denen, die jetzt schon auf sind einen wunderschönen guten Morgen. Ich glaube und hoffe, dass der Tag heute ganz toll sein wird, denn der Himmel ist so klar und der Mond so herrlich hell, zumindest bei uns im Garten und meine Nasenspitze (habe ich schon mal erwähnt) ist so schön frisch kühl und dieses war schon immer für mich ein gutes Zeichen.
Michael

----------


## Michael

Übrigens, ich sehe gerade, dass ich schon wieder ganz alleine hier im Forum bin, zumindest, was die Registrierten betrifft. Schade manchmal, aber verstehen kann ich Euch schon.
Bis dann Michael

----------


## Michael

Hi Dieter,
stimmt, habe nicht daran gedacht, dass man auch einfach nur lesen kann, ohne sich anzumelden. Wir hatten ja auch schon öfter das Vergnügen. Du scheinst aber auch, eine Nachteule zu sein.

Alles Gute 
Michael

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Michael. Deine Beiträge, ebenso wie die von Winfried, lese ich auch immer mit Interesse und Anteilnahme. Leider kann ich hinsichtlich weiterer therapeutischer Massnahmen nichts beitragen, da ich  nicht die pharmakologischen Kenntnisse und Kontakte zu den bekannten Ärzten habe wie z.B. Winfried.
Ich wundere mich aber, dass Du Dich nie mit alternativen Möglichkeiten der Behandlung auseinandergesetzt hast. Damit will ich nicht der Scharlatanerie das Wort geben. Wir sind aufgeklärt und klug genug,  nicht auf zweifelhafte und uns arm machende Therapien hereinzufallen. Aber es gibt im Bereich von Gesundheit und Krankheit  Wirkungen und Wechselwirkungen, die existieren aber nicht hinreichend erforscht sind, manchmal auch deshalb nicht, weil es da nichts zu verdienen gibt oder eine Konkurrenzsituation zu etablierten Medikamenten und Behandlungsweisen entstehen würde.
Ich habe erst vorgestern einen Film über die sog. Synergietherapie gesehen, wo mir einiges Neues klargeworden ist. Wir verkennen nicht den Einfluss des Seelischen, Emotionalen auf den Körper. Kummer, Stress, ständige Überforderung, Mobbing im Betrieb usw. machen uns körperlich krank, lösen Krankheiten aus.  Da haben wir ein krankmachendes Einwirken des Seelischen/Geistigen/Emotionalen auf den Körper. Ist es denn abwegig anzunehmen, dass es auch ein gesundmachendes Einwirken dieser Kräfte auf den Körper geben kann? Der Amerikaner Simonton hält Vorträge in dieser Richtung.
Ich sage mir, richtig Gold findet man nur, wenn man da gräbt wo andere nicht graben. Und interessiere mich deshalb auch für Therapieversuche ausserhalb des schulmedizinischen Bereichs .  Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass da zwar nicht imposante Studienergebnisse aber doch viele Einzelfall-Heilungen berichtet werden. 
Einen Einstieg in die Welt der Alternativen habe ich auf der Website  www.alternativtherapie.info  gefunden. Da werden zwar einige Granden im Forum den Finger warnend erheben wollen. Aber wenn jemand bei Prostatakrebs kurative Operation, Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie und Chemotherapie hinter sich hat, dann ist er "austherapiert". Die Schulmedizin hatte dann ihre Chance gehabt und sollte stille sein.
Gruss und weiterhin alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Michael

> Der Amerikaner Simonton hält Vorträge in dieser Richtung.
> 
>  Aber wenn jemand bei Prostatakrebs kurative Operation, Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie und Chemotherapie hinter sich hat, dann ist er "austherapiert". Die Schulmedizin hatte dann ihre Chance gehabt und sollte stille sein.
> Gruss und weiterhin alles Gute, Reinardo


 

Hallo Reinardo,
Carl Simonton kenne ich persönlich sehr gut und habe auch schon im Jahre 2004  eine Woche in Bad Zwesten mit ihm verbracht und schätze ihn sehr.
Ich versuche auch nach seinen Empfehlungen zu leben, aber darüber habe ich schon oft geschrieben. Also so ganz schulmedizinisch infiltriert bin ich auch wieder nicht.


Mein 6. und vorläufig letzter Chemozyklus ist in zehn Tagen und dann werde ich erst einmal weiterschauen. Jedenfalls komme ich mir noch nicht "austherapiert" vor und bin es auch noch nicht, zumindest nicht, bevor ich nicht die letzte Chemo hinter mir habe.

Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael, hallo Winfried,

ihr könntet mir und evtl. auch euch einen großen Gefallen tun und eine Theorie verfestigen.

Um den Haarausfall nach einer Chemo zu verringern (oder zu verhindern) sollten zur Chemo energetische Mineralstoffe in größeren Mengen eingenommen werden. Ich nehme in mein Müsli regelmäßig (seit bald 2 Jahren) Mineralstoffe aus Pflanzen (Miniactiv von Dr. H. Metz) und zur Entgiftung die schon oft empfohlene Celluläre Bierhefe (auch Dr. Metz aus Kelkheim). Ich stehe nicht auf seiner Gehaltsliste, halte viel davon und bekomme Mengenrabatt vom Hersteller. Ich nehme das unter anderem zum Ausgleich meiner reduzierten Ernährung.

Ich bin mit der Chemo noch nicht so weit um das selbst zu testen. Die Ernährungszusatzstoffe auch im Reformhaus zu haben, kosten nicht viel und hilft zumindest der Ernährung. 

Wie ihr wißt möchte ich mit weniger Medikation helfen. Ich vermute, wenn es bei mir einmal so weit sein wird, werden die üppigen, weißen, gesunden Haare nicht ausfallen. Es bilden sich keine Schuppen mehr, die Schweißbildung (HB) funktionoert gut, geruchlos. Die Ernährung scheint zu funktionieren. Von Interesse wäre auch die Lyphozyten und Cholesterin Veränderung nach der Chemo. Bitte helft mir bei den Überlegungen. 
Viel Erfolg bei eurer Chemo,
Hans

----------


## Michael

> Um den Haarausfall nach einer Chemo zu verringern....Hans


Ich habe schon öfter geschrieben, dass mir persönlich noch kein einzelnes Haar wegen der Chemo herausgefallen ist.

Gruß
Michael

----------


## Roland M

Hallo Michael,
dann sei zufrieden mir sind die Haare büschelweise nach der ersten Chemo ausgegangen.Habe dann den Rest abgeschnitten.Jetzt fangen Sie wieder an zu wachsen so ist das eben bei jeden verschieden.Hatte am 30.01.07
meine zweite Chemo bekommen und die Aussagen hier im Forum betreffs der Nebenwirkungen kann ich nicht teilen.Ich finde es ist eine ganz schöne Tortour die man durchmacht.Am meisten habe ich mit den Schleimhäuten meines Enddarms zutun,die gleichen hatte ich bei der Bestrahlung auch.
Aber wir wollen ja noch ein paar Tage leben und nehmen es so in Kauf immer mit dem Ziel die Oberhand über unseren Untermieter zu behalten.
Einen  schönen Sonntag wünscht Roland M.

----------


## Michael

> Ich finde es ist eine ganz schöne Tortour die man durchmacht.Am meisten habe ich mit den Schleimhäuten meines Enddarms zutun,die gleichen hatte ich bei der Bestrahlung auch.
> Roland M.


Hallo Roland, 
es tut mir leid für Deine Nebenwirkungen, aber wie Du schon sagst, man nimmt alles Mögliche in Kauf, um diesem Sch..krebs das Leben schwer zu machen.
Leichte Stuhlgangprobleme habe ich auch, aber für mich ist alles nicht so schlimm. Ich weiß es auch zu schätzen und bin froh darüber. Es hat wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Alter zu tun, hier bin ich im Vorteil, weil jünger, nur höchstwahrscheinlich werden Winfried, ich und einige andere Dein Alter gar nicht erst erreichen.
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und halte durch
Michael

----------


## HansiB

da kann ich nur noch auf Winfried hoffen. Wir wissen ja, daß ihm  seine blonden Harre teilweisweise ausgehen. Als langjähriger Mitbetroffener wird er mich nicht enttäuschen. Vielleicht haben auch andere Interesse.

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
habe heute meine fällige Zoladex N1 und Zometa-Infusion bekommen.
Die Infusion habe ich mir ganz langsam eingestellt, mein MP3-Player angemacht und mich diesmal schön bequem auf die Seite gelegt (sonst immer nur auf dem Rücken) und bin nach einer Stunde eingeschlafen. Da ich dann immer in einem kleinen Durchgangszimmer liege, störte es mich schon mal,  wenn die Angestellten oder einer der Ärzte da durchgingen, aber nach 20 Min. war mir das egal bzw. es kam immer seltener jemand durch, ich glaube , die wolten mich nicht stören bis ich dann herrlich eingenickt bin. Zwischendurch wurde ich kurz wach, weil mein Uro mich leise gefragt hat, ob ich nun die Zoladex haben wollte, darauf ich "hauen Sie die ruhig rein" und machte meinen Bauch frei. Nach kurzem Geplänkel hat er mich wieder alleine gelassen und ich war fast sofort wieder weg. Halbe Stunde später wurde ich dann wach und sah, dass die Zometa-Infusion durch war. Ich wollte gerade jemanden rufen, aber schon kam eines der Mädchen und befreite mich von der Braunüle.
Bei meinem Uro habe ich mich wegen meines Einschlafens kurz entschuldugt und gemeint, ich könnte letzte Zeit schlecht schlafen, woraufhin er freundlich lächelte und mir empfahl statt der gelegentlichen Nitrazepam-Einnahme lieber mit Stangyl Tropfen zu versuchen. Ich bekam dann meine Rezepte: Zometa, Zoladex, Tilidin Tr. und Stangyl Tr.
Es ist schon seltsam, die sind da immer sehr freundlich zu mir in der Praxis,
aber heute kam es mir so vor, als ob sie alle ganz besonders  lieb wären, von Angestellten bis zu allen drei Kollegen, als ob man erstaunt gewesen wäre , dass ich noch unter den Lebenden weilte, als ob man froh wäre, dass ich doch  noch da sei. Ich gebe zu, dass es wahscheinlich nur mein subjektives Empfinden war oder eine Art von vielleicht leichten Depressionen, jedenfalls fühle ich mich eigentlich ganz gut, nur nach Karnevalfeiern ist mir gar nicht zumute, obwohl meine Frau und ich in den letzten Jahren immer ziemlich in Köln gefeiert haben. Meine Frau findet Karneval immer gut, aber kann wegen mir auch sehr gern darauf verzichten.
Deshalb fliegen wir auf meinen Wunsch hin am Samstag nach Sardinien und kommen am Montag zurück. Für meine Frau tut es mir schon ein bißchen leid wegen ausgelassenem Karneval, obwohl sie mir immer überzeugend versichert, dass es ihr nichts ausmachen würde und sich auch sehr auf Sardinien freut.

Ich wünsche allen ganz viel Zuversicht und trotzallem viel Freude am Leben.
Michael

----------


## Harro

Hallo Michael,

Deine Beiträge lese ich immer sehr aufmerksam und empfinde dabei Dein Verlangen, Dir immer durch das Schreiben etwas von der Seele reden zu können. Sicher hast auch Du den Film "Mann sein - Mann bleiben" gesehen. Die beteiligten Frauen waren doch alle sehr tapfer, wie es sicher auch die Deine immer, und immer wieder sein wird. 

Gruß Hutschi  P.S.: Der Film kommt ja heute nachmittag noch einmal bei Arte.

----------


## Michael

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ...empfinde dabei Dein Verlangen, Dir immer durch das Schreiben etwas von der Seele reden zu können.


Hallo Hutschi,
danke, Du hast recht mit Deiner Vermutung und solange ich niemanden damit nerve, werde ich es weiter tun; denn es tut mir  gut und einigen von Euch auch (erhalte einige Zusprüche durch mails) , was mich noch mehr freut.

Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

seit mir nicht böse, aber mich würde die Wirkungen von Zometa und der Chemo mehr interessieren. Sind die Schmerzen weg, beides müsste ja positiv wirken, wie sind die Blutwerte die Lymphozyten, die Leberwerte unter der Chemo. 

In der Regel wird ja nur über die Nebenwirkungen geredet, wie entwickelt sich der PSA u.s.w.

Schönen Urlaub Hans

----------


## Michael

Hallo Hansi,
meine aktuellen und wichtigsten Werte findest Du immer in meinem Profil, das ich gerelmäßig auch pflege.
Meine Blutwerte beim Onkologen sind alle normal, d.h. der Chemo ensprechend, HB, Erys und Leucos sind sehr niedrig, aber oft 3 Wochen danach erholen sie sich einigermaßen. PSA und AP fallen.
Die Blutwerte vom Uro von gestern bekomme ich nächste Woche und ergänze damit mein Profil.
Natürlich lasse ich viel zu oft das Blutbild machen, da der Uro nicht daran denkt, dass der Onkologe auch immer wieder ein Blutbild macht, deshalb lasse ich beim Uro vor der Zometainfusion auch für die Analyse und die PSA-Mesung  ein paar Ampulen Blut abzapfen. Mal schauen, wann sich die BARMER beschwert.
Ansonsten geht es mir  trotz der gestrigen Zometainfusion heute sehr gut.
Habe erstaunlicherweise heute bis 11.30 Uhr geschlafen und bin gestern ach relativ früh (23.00 Uhr) ins Bett geganngen. Selten, dass ich 12 Std. am Stück geschlafen habe, aber wahrscheinlich hatte ich einiges nachzuholen. Muß dazu sagen, dass ich gestern aber auch 25 Tr. von dem neu verschriebenen "Stangyl" eingenommen habe, da ich letzte Zeit sehr schlecht schlafen konnte.
Was die Schmerzen betrifft, da kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, da ich mir angewöhnt habe, regelmäßig 3x20 Tr. Tramadol zu nehmen und bin somit schmerzfrei.
Heute habe ich auch auf Tilidin umgestellt (25 Tr. heute mittag) und fühlte mich danach ziemlich high, aber auch sehr angenehm. Bin danach 1000 m geschwommen und unternahm nach dem Mittagessen einen langen Spaziergang, was ich mir vor 4 Jahren noch nicht vorstellen konnte, da ich Spaziergänge hasste, wofür mich meine Söhne aber sehr mochten.
O.K. ich habe einiges an Pharmaka in mir, aber es gibt schlimmeres und ich weiß, dass es vielen trotz Pharmaka oder gerade wegen dieser viel schlechter geht und deshalb genieße ich es und freue mich auf den morgigen Flug nach Sardinien.
In diesem Sinne viele Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich eigentlich gar nichts von irgendwelchen Nebenwirkungen, weder wegen der Chemo noch der Zometa wegen, merke. Die Haare scheinen, sich  eher zu vermehren! Ich glaube das ist ein Scherz. Ich drücke mir und allen anderen die Daumen.
Für mein positives Empfinden zurzeit kann ich nichts und will mich deshalb auch nicht netschuldigen, aber glaubt mir, wenn es mir schlecht geht, dann sage ich es auch. Inzwischen dürften das alle schon wissen.
Bis dann 
Michael

----------


## Berntt

hallo Micheel

wieviel mg Toxotere Gesamtdosis bekommst Du verabreicht ? Ich hatte bei 40 mg Gesamtdosis bisher keine Nebenwirkung. Jetzt bei Dosiserhöhung auf 60mg bemerke ich ständiges Zungenbrennen.

Gruss Berntt

----------


## Michael

Hallo Berntt,
ich bekam 70mg/m² bzw. 140 mg Taxotere alle 3 Wochen in 6 Zyklen, wobei am nächsten Montag die 6. und vorläufig letzte Infusion erfolgt.
Was meinst Du mit Gesamtdosis?
Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

auch ich sage es wenn es schlechter wird, warum sollte das geschehen mit dem wenigen Giften in mir. Sei nicht böse, aber welche Haare sollten auch ausgehen, da wär bei mir schon mehr zu holen, ich glaube die grauen sind nicht so gefährdet (lt. WW).

Gruss Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich eigentlich gar nichts von irgendwelchen Nebenwirkungen, weder wegen der Chemo noch der Zometa wegen, merke. Die Haare scheinen, sich eher zu vermehren! Ich glaube das ist ein Scherz. Ich drücke mir und allen anderen die Daumen. ...


Vielleicht bist du doch im Placebeo-Arm gelandet  :Blinzeln: .




> ... Sei nicht böse, aber welche Haare sollten auch ausgehen, da wär bei mir schon mehr zu holen, ich glaube die grauen sind nicht so gefährdet (lt. WW). ...


Dem scheint so zu sein. Meine Haare sind ziemlich licht und weiß geworden. Den Frisör kann ich mir sparen.

Es scheint so zu sein, dass die schneller wachsenden vitalen Haare ausgehen und das weiße Unterhaar bleibt.

Ich bin etwas blass. Ansonsten geht's mir gefühlsmäßig ganz ordentlich.

WW

----------


## Michael

> Ich bin etwas blass. Ansonsten geht's mir gefühlsmäßig ganz ordentlich.
> 
> WW


Dasselbe kann ich von mir sagen. In 4 Std. geht`s nach Sardinien.
Michael

Das Benutzerbild und Profilfoto sind vom Karneval 2003 vor meiner Krebsdiagnose und bleiben hier nur bis zum Aschermittwoch.
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Nichael,

das nenn ich volles Haar, aber sonst?

----------


## Michael

> aber sonst?


Hallo Hansi,
was meinst Du mit "sonst"?

Übrigens, ich melde mich aus Sardinien zurück. Das Wetter spielte zwar nicht so ganz mit, aber meine Frau und ich haben das Beste daraus gemacht.
Gestern haben wir zwar ein bißchen viel Alkohol getrunken (2 Campari-Orange, zum Essen 1 L Rotwein, danach einige Bailys), aber dafür auch viel Spaß gehabt.. Abends in einer schönen Jugendlichenbar mit Jazz-Musik. Da kamen immer neue junge Leute zusammen, jeder brachte irgendein  Musikinstrument mit, zum Schluß brachte noch einer ein Elektropiano mit, so entstand eine kleine Band, die dann viel improvisierte und eine tolle Musik gemacht hat.
Zwischenduerch konnte man sich auch noch draußen vor der Tür ein wenig unterhalten (meine Frau  raucht noch), wo sich dann alle Raucher und Begleiter  zu ihren Rauchorgien zusammenfanden, was allerdings auch sehr kommunikativ war. Wir waren natürlich die ältesten Gäste, aber hatten eine gemeinsame Sprache,  die Musik betreffend. Es war herrlich.
Im Ganzen war der Sonntag auf Sardinien sehr schön und meine Frau und ich mußten immer wieder feststellen, dass wir irgnedwo doch "bekloppt" sind, was uns unsere Söhne mit viel Schmunzeln auch bestätigen.
Jetzt kommt erst mal wieder das wahre Leben wieder, zumindest bis zum nächsten Kurzflug.
Grüße
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

ich meinte den Gesamteindruck, du hast dich doch hoffentlich auf Sardienen oben ohne gezeigt. Bei deiner Frau würde ich mal den Rauch rein lassen, wie wir hier sagen. Sie hat doch hoffentlich bei den 3 Geburten nicht geraucht.

Gruss Hans

----------


## Michael

> Sie hat doch hoffentlich bei den 3 Geburten nicht geraucht.
> Gruss Hans


Hallo Hansi,
meine Frau hat natürlich auch bei allen vier Geburten nicht geraucht, dies wäre auch ein bißchen schwierig gewesen bei der ganzen Hechelei.
Übrigens ich habe jedesmal mitgehechelt.
Ich kann Dich beruhigen, sie hat auch während der Schwangerschaften nicht geraucht, obwohl ich da kräftig geraucht habe. Das ist jetzt die ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
heute war mein vorläufig letzter Chemozyklus nach genau 3 Std. zu Ende.
Es lief alles ohne Komplikationen ab. Auch jetzt, ein paar Stunden danach fühle ich mich ganz normal wie immer. Gut ich will nicht hoch jauchzen, ich weiß auch nicht, wieviel es gebracht hat, ich weiß dass die Therapieen in meinem Fall nie enden werden und ich weiß auch nicht, wann mein nächstes Tief kommt, aber vielleicht gerade deshalb ist es gut so und ich die relativ symptomfreien Momente zu genießen versuche. 
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Michael,

es macht regelrecht Spaß, Deine letzten Mails mit denen aus dem September 2006 zu vergleichen!

Schön, dass Du so gut drauf bist!!

Weiter so und herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Lieber Schoschel,
danke für Deine Ermutigung, weiter so zu machen.
Ich wünsche Dir auch alles Gute und weiterhin viel Erfolg mit der AHIT-Methode. Ich freue mich für Dich.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
wie schon oft nach meiner Chemo wurde ich auch heute so gegen 4.30 Uhr wach im total durchnässten Bett. Bin dann auf die Toilette gegangen und habe noch eine Riesenmege an Urin abgelassen, so dass ich mich fragte, ob ich mich nun ganz verflüssigen wollte.
Dank der tollen Lackenkonstuktion meiner Frau, bekam ich das Bett trotz Dunkelheit (meine Frau sollte nicht wach werden) schnell nach Abzug der oberen Schicht trocken, die Steppdecke wurde einfach umgedreht, was meine Frau natürlich mitbekam, sie kann dann aber sofort weiterschlafen.
Ich kenne niemanden, der so gut schlafen kann, wie meine bessere Hälfte.
Dann legte ich mir eine Windel an und und mich dann in das nun kuschelige, trockene Bett, aber ans Eischlafen war nicht zu denken, deshalb bin ich aufgestanden und sitze nun hier in Eurer Mitte und berichte, eigentlich ganz zufrieden, von meinem frühmorgendlichen Ereignis. 
Ach ja, wie schon nach den beiden letzten Nachchemotagen, bin ich im Gesicht ziemlich rot, also eine leichte allergische Reaktion, die wahrscheinlich ohne das Tavegil vor der Taxotereinfusion heftiger ausfallen würde. 
Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden und warte erst einmal ab, was da noch kommt, vielleicht mal was ganz Neues.
Es ist schon seltsam, wie bescheiden und relativ leicht zufrieden man bzw. ich inzwischen geworden bin. Es ist gut so, denn alles andere hilft rein gar nichts. Ich weiß auch und bin mir sicher, dass gerade bei mir es sich schnell ändern kann. Vielleicht sind es die 50 Stangyl-Tropfen, die ich heute Nacht um 0.45 Uhr einnahm, da ich nicht einschlafen konnte. Es ist ja ein Antidepressivum mit den Leitsympt. Schlafstör., Angst, innere Unruhe.
Inzwischen bin ich schon so voll gepumpt mit der Pharma, dass es auf die paar Tropfen auch nicht mehr ankommt, wie heißt es doch, es ist nur noch eine palliative Behandlung möglich, also will ich mich auch nicht dagegen auflehnen und zusehen, dass ich noch das Quäntchen Lebensqualität auf einem absehbaren Standard halten kann, alles andere wird auch so kommen, wie es kommt(das könnte man jetzt auch auf kölsch ausdrücken).
Allen einen angenehmen Tag heute und bis neulich.
Michael

----------


## merri1at

Guten Morgen Michael!
Ich lese auch immer gerne nach, wie es dir geht. Eure Situation lässt sich mit unserer fast vergleichen. 
Mein Mann hatte am Montag seine 6. Chemo, er bekommt aber noch weitere, wahrscheinlich noch vier. Auch die leichte Rötung im Gesicht hat er, sonst aber keine Nebenwirkungen,
Die Inkontinenz ist ihm erspart geblieben, er wurde ja nicht mehr operiert, da bereits Metastasen in den Lymphdrüsen, den Knochen und an der Niere nachzuweisen waren. Zum Glück machen ihm die zur Zeit keine Beschwerden. Du hast vollkommen Recht: Man wird bescheiden!
Liebe Grüße an dich und deine Familie
Marie

----------


## Michael

> ,
> Die Inkontinenz ist ihm erspart geblieben, er wurde ja nicht mehr operiert... Marie


Hallo Marie,
ich wollte nur feststellen, dass ich nomalerweise kontinent bin, nur nach den letzten Chemos wurde es nass und wenn ich abends viel trinke, dann ist mit einer Inkontinenz nachts zu rechnen. Ansonsten trage ich keine Windeln, habe aber immer welche in Reserve.
Es freut mich für Deinen Mann, dass er die Therapie auch so gut verträgt und dass er zurzeit schmerzfrei ist. Nimmt er deswegen was ein?
Ich nehme immer noch regelmäßig 3x20 Tr. Tramadol, sonst hätte  ich unangenehme Schmerzen und dass das sein muß, sehe ich nicht ein.
Euch alles Gute
Michael

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Michael! 
Alles klar. (Entschuldige bitte die Verwechslung!)
Mein Mann nimmt nur eine Parkemed-Schmerztablette am Tag ein, hat zur Zeit keine größeren Schmerzen. Tramadol kenne ich, das hat meine Schwiegermutter gegen starke Schmerzen lange Zeit eingenommen. (Sie hatte eine starke Abnützung der Wirbelsäule und dadurch bedingte, teils unerträgliche Beinschmerzen.- Sie war allerdings über 90 Jahre alt.)
Mein Mann hat heute seinen aktuellen PSA-Wert bekommen. Er ist weiter gesunken und steht zur Zeit bei 581.
In den nächsten Wochen soll noch ein CT gemacht werden, vielleicht kann man da auch etwas erkennen.
Liebe Grüße von Marie

----------


## Michael

Hallo Marie,
kannst Du mir sagen, wie alt Dein Mann ist? Denn das kann ich aus dem Profil nicht ersehen, fände es aber interessant. 
Übrigens die Rötung im Gesicht nach der Chemo deutet wahrscheinlich auf eine schleichende Sensibilisierung hin. Ich nehme an, dass er auch ein Antihistaminikum bekommt.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael und Marie,

bei einer Entgiftung würde ich nach wie vor Zelluläre Bierhefe empfehlen.

----------


## Michael

> Hallo Michael und Marie,
> 
> bei einer Entgiftung würde ich nach wie vor Zelluläre Bierhefe empfehlen.


Hallo Hansi,
was sollen wir mit den Hefepilzen? Entgiftung von Taxotere? Das Zeug muß doch erst einmal an unsere PK-Zellen dran.
Ich glaube, mein Körper schafft es noch von selber, aber wenn nicht, dann komme ich darauf zurück.
Übrigens bekam ich heute meine Blutwerte von meinem Uro zugefaxt und bin damit recht zufrieden. So niedrigen PSA-Wert hatte ich noch nie, aber das sagt bei mir nicht viel. (s. mein Profil) 
Nur mein Zucker macht mir ein bißchen Sorgen , er liegt bei 168, aber ich bin da nie nüchtern bei der Blutprobe. (aber auch nicht besoffen).
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich, Michael,

aus deinem Profil vom 15.02.07 habe ich einen Zuckerwert von 168 mg/dl gelesen, kommt der hohe Blutzucker von den Chemos?

Ich empfehle Dir dringend mindestens vierteljährlich den Hb A1c zu machen! Werte bis 6 % wäre ideal 6,5 % noch zu vertreten denn der Hb A1c Wert ist der im Schnitt der letzten 4 - 6 Wochen und hier kann man nicht mogeln. 

Das gild nicht nur für Dich sondern Alle die ADT oder eventuell auch Chemo in welcher weise auch immer machen denn Unpässlichkeiten können auch mit die Ursache des hohen Blutzuckers sein. Aber umgekehrt ist ein zu niedriger Zucker auch nich gerade das Gelbe vom Ei und desshalb immer etwas süsses dabei haben. Wichtig!

In der Apotheke gibt es Messstäbchen damit kann man den Zucker im Urin messen, wenn welcher vorhanden wäre!

Sollte der Blutzucker wirklich so hoch sein, solltest Du ihn behandeln lassen und künftig im Profil immer den Hb A1c - Wert angeben.

Alle guten Wünsche mögen Dich begleiten!

Helmut

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Michael!
Mein Mann wird heuer 60. (Ich hab mein Profil etwas ergänzt, hatte vergessen, das Alter anzugeben.) 
LG Marie

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

fängst du auch an micht nicht verstehen zu wollen.

Ich möchte euch nicht die hochwirksamen Zell gifte nehmen. Ich mach mir nur sorgen um die Leberfunktion, die ja durch Entgiftung verbessert werden kann und sollte. Man kann es natürlich auch über Medikation machen, wie allgemein Empfohlen. Meine Methode (ich hatte nicht immer so gute Leber- Cholesterinwerte), ist die Sanfte mit Zellulärer Bierhefe mit dem biologisch hochwertigem Eiweiß und milchsauren Produkten, meinem selbst hergestelltem L+ Joghurt. Die Kombination fördert auch die gesunde Darmflora. Jeder soll machen was er will.

Dein LDH von 380 U/L ist ja nicht so toll, bei deinem Alter.

----------


## Michael

Hallo Hansi,
die LDH wird nächste Woche gemessen (zeigt die Tumoraktivität an). Ansonsten sind meine Leberwerte bestens, so dass ich einige Gifte  hoffentlich noch verkraften kann.
Ich fürchte nur, dass trotz meiner guten Werte wie AP,PSA,Leberwerte meine Metastasen irgendwie zu aktiv sind, da ich mich in den letzten 2 Tagen nicht gut gefühlt habe und nachts auch Schmerzen in verdächtigen Regionen hatte, die dann allerdings nach Tilidineinnahme abgeklungen sind.
Nächste Woche habe ich meine Abschlußuntersuchung beim Onkologen. Dann schauen wir uns mal alles an und sehen dann weiter, natürlich muß ich auch noch das Knochenszintigramm abwarten.
Was die Ernährung betrifft, ist bei mir nichts auszusetzen, da ich mich auch sehr bewußt gesund ernähre, sonst wäre  ich nicht von 89,8 kg im Juni 06 auf heute 70.9 kg Körpergewicht bei 178 cm Größe gekommen.
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
bin gerade vom Abschlußgespräch beim Onkologen gekommen, der mir eine gute Rückbildung der laborchemischen Parameter der abgeschlossenen Chemotherapie mit Taxotere+Prednisolon bescheinigt hat.
Rein subjektiv gesehen fühle ich mich völlig in Ordnung. Bin auch sehr erleichtert und dankbar (wem?) über die fast harmlos empfundene, beendete Chemo. Vorgesehen ist demnächst ein Knochenszintigramm als Verlaufskontrolle. Alle wichtigen Werte kann man bei Interesse in meinem Profil benachsehen. 
Alles Gute an alle 
Michael

PS.: übrigens für viele "Gesundheitsapostel" und Geldverschwender habe ich auf einen Bericht der WAZ von heute über Vitamine und Nahrungsergänzunsmittel unter *Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen* 
hingewiesen.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

als beinahe einer mit der langen Lanze aus dem Süden, bin ich natürlich kein Geldverschwender, meine Vitamine, Spurenelemente, Balststoffe notwendige Metalle und Mineralien u.v.m. nehme ich fast ausschließlich über die "Zusatz"-Ernährung zu mir, kostet zwar auch was, wird aber vom Körper aufgenommen. Ich zweifle daran, daß mir das schadet.

Ich darf dir zu deinem positiven Chemoabschluß gratulieren.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Michael

Danke Hansi,
ich wünsche Dir auch weiterhin viel Erfolg!
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
heute hatte ich das Knochenszintigramm als Verlaufskontrolle machen lassen.
Es war für mich persönlich nicht sehr aufbauend. Vielleicht habe ich auch irgendwelche Wunder erwartet, weil meine Blutwerte so gut waren, obwohl ich in den letzten Tagen öfter punktuelle Schmerzen am linken Steißbein und im Becken hatte, sobald ich die Aufnahme von Tilidintropfen länger hinauszögerte.
Alles in allem hier folgt der Befund:
- neu aufgetretene, geringe, fokale Mehranreicherungin BWK8 (Brustbein)
- Intensitätszunahme der bekannten, deutlichen Mehranreicherungen( Knochenszintigraphie vom 21.9.06, steht im Profil).

Da nutzte es wenig, als der Radiologe versuchte mir beruhigend zu erklären, dass  es keinen Progress bedeutet, sondern dass es auch ein Abheilungseffekt sein könnte ( "Flare-Phänomen" ).
Seine einzige Empfehlung ggf. CT-Kontrolle und zur Schmerzreduktion eine Therapie mit Samarium-153, wie schon im Sept. 06 empfohlen, die er natürlich auch selbst durchführen würde. Ich glaube, dass diese Behandlung  für die Mediziner sehr lohnend sein muß ( das muß ich noch in den Abrechnungsbestimmungen nachschauen). Allerdings ist es eine Kassenleistung, wie er mir versichert hat.
Auf jeden Fall war ich ziemlich genervt und mußte auf dem Parkplatz erst eine Runde heulen und war eigentlich froh, dass ich alleine war (meine Frau war vormittags in der Schule) und mich einfach gehen lassen konnte.
Dann habe ich mittags meine Frau vom Dienst abgeholt, natürlich hat sie mich wie immer, ziemlich schnell beruhigt und wieder versucht immer nur das "Positive" aus der Befundung herauszupicken, was mir diesmal aber auch sehr auf die Nerven ging und ich sie öfter anschnauzte, was mir dann natürlich wieder sehr leid tat. Vor allem wenn ich sehe, wie sie versucht ganz locker mir zu zeigen, dass meine Reaktionen sie gar nicht kränken und sie es mir gar nicht krumm nehmen kann.
Ich glaube, ich gerate  immer häufiger außer Kontrolle und kann mich immer schlechter beherrschen, so dass ich ziemliche Angst habe, dass es meiner Umgebung auch irgendwann alles zuviel wird.
Vielleicht sollte ich die Antidepressiva (z.B. Stangyl, habe ich von meinem  Uro) regelmäßiger nehmen.
Morgen habe ich wieder einen Termin bei meinem Uro für das Zoladex-Impl. und die Zometa-Infusion. Da bin ich mal gespannt, was er zu meinem Szinti sagt, das ich ihm heute noch gefaxt habe.
Ich denke gerade, was nutzt es mir, dass ich die Chemo so harmlos überstanden habe, wenn ich dann wieder mit so schlechten Befunden konfrontiert werde und da bekomme ich wieder schlechtes Gewissen; denn ich weiß, dass viele schon unter der Chemo ziemlich leiden und dass es vielen noch viel schlechter geht und da komme ich mir wieder sehr undankbar vor. Undankbar wem gegenüber? Egal, ich glaube, ich sollte mich doch nicht mehr so gehen lassen und lieber schlafengehen und morgen weitersehen. Vor einer halben Stunde habe 30 Tropfen Stangyl geschluckt, ich glaube, die wirken.
Bis dann und lasst Euch nicht entmutigen!
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Michael,

nachdem du jetzt Chemo beendet hast, wie geht es weiter.

Du bekommst aktuell weiterhin Zoladex und Zometa. Daneben nimmst du Schmerzmittel Stangyl und Tramadol.

Welche weiteren Medikamente nimmst bzw. planst du zu nehmen?

WW

----------


## Michael

Hallo Winfried,
im Moment beabsichtige ich gar nichts anderes zu nehmen. Ach ja ich wechsle schon mal wöchentlich zwischen Tilidin und Tramadol
Heute um 15.oo Uhr bin ich bei meinem Uro wegen Zometa und Zoladex, da werde ich es mir erst mal gemütlich machen, ich meine bei der Zometa-Infusion. Ich lasse auch wieder ein Blutbild mit PSA-Bestimmung machen und warte ansonsten ab. Ach ja evtl demnächst noch ein CT.
Ich muß ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich im Moment in einer Stimmung des Aufgebens, Sichtreibenlassens befinde und kann oder möchte noch nicht mal mit meiner Frau darüber reden, was eigentlich noch nie vorgekommen ist. Ich hhoffe, ich kriege mich bald wieder ein.
Bin heute auch nur 30 Bahnen geschwommen, so wenig wie seit einem Jahr nicht, weil mir die Leute im Schwimmbad auf die Nerven gingen, zu allem Übel traf ich noch einen alten Patienten von mir, der mich volllbern wollte, bin ihn aber schließlich doch schnell losgeworden. Da stehen die Omas und Opas im Wasser , quatschen und blockieren die Bahnen. Wahrscheinlich war ich auch heute zu früh da.
Gerade kam meine Frau aus der Schule nach Hause, es folgte wie immer eine sehr zärtliche Umarmung und ein langer Kuß, aber mich irgendwie kalt lassend, was mir sehr leid tut. Ich hoffe, miene Frau merkt das nicht, aber meistens merkt sie jede Veränderung bei mir, weil sie mich "zu gut" kennt, ist ja auch ihr Job, hat schließlich Heilpädagogik studiert.
Ich muß jetzt aufhören
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

Bin gerade vom Uro zurückgekehrt. Über meinen Szintibefund war er auch sehr überrascht, bzw. enttäuscht. Er meinte, er hätte sowas noch nicht erfahren, dass die Anreicherung nach einer Chemo intensiver geworden wäre, geschweige denn, dass es neue Anreicherung an anderen Stellen geben sollte (bei mir Brustbeinbereich). Na gut ich kann dem Szinti doch nicht so richtig trauen, vor allem wenn ich an meine Blutwerte denke. Heute sollten  auch noch der PSA- und Testo-wert bestimmt werden, aber anscheinend kann man sich bei mir auf gar nichts mehr verlassen. Es bleibt mir nur abzuwarten. Ich bin schonmal froh, wenn ich relativ schmerzfrei bleibe. Wenn ich darf, werde ich weiter berichten.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Briele

Lieber Michael,

ich bin eine regelmäßige Mitleserin im Forum, mein Mann ist betroffen. Ich lese, kopiere eifrig alle möglichen Hinweise die mir wichtig erscheinen, die uns vielleicht einmal weiterhelfen können. Manchen wissenschaftlichen Beiträgen vermag ich leider kaum bis gar nicht zu folgen und ich lese Deine Beiträge. Ohne die anderen schmälern zu wollen, sind sie die einzigen, die über die Gemütsverfassung erzählen und dafür möchte ich Dir einmal Danke sagen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß es manchmal eine Erleichterung ist darüber zu schreiben, aber auch, daß es ein anderes Mal eine Überwindung sein kann.

Heute gebe ich mir einen Ruck und schreibe Dir. Weil Du über Deine Frau schreibst und Deine Bedenken, Du könntest es ihr und Deiner Familie schwer machen weil Du Dich nicht genug zusammen nimmst (sinngemäß).

Weißt Du, mir geht es so wie Deiner Frau. Egal, wie mein Mann ist, an den Grundfesten meiner Liebe und unserer Beziehung wird nichts rütteln. Ich ärgere mich manchmal über ihn, es kommt vor, daß ich ihn nicht verstehe, manchmal trampelt er auf meinen Nerven herum und all das kann er vermutlich genauso über mich sagen und trotzdem ist in mir totale Sicherheit, daß er unverbrüchlich zu mir hält.

Lieber Michael, wenn sich jemand noch über die eigene Schulter schauen kann, sein eigenes Verhalten reflektiert, darüber nachdenkt, schreibt, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung. Deine Frau zeigt Dir ja, daß es so ist! Zweifle nicht an ihr!

Und dann: Du hast doch jeden Grund auch einmal anders zu sein. Wahrscheinlich würde sie sich richtige Sorgen machen, wenn Du so tust, als sei nichts. Ich hätte ein ziemliches Gefühl der Unzulänglichkeit, wenn mein Mann wegen mir Antidepressiva nehmen würde, damit er wegen mir besser drauf ist.

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute. In jeder Beziehung. Und bitte schreib weiter.
Liebe Grüße, wenn Du magst, auch an  Deine Frau
Briele

P.S. bei der Vorschau zeigten sich nun eine Menge Smilies die ich nicht will! Ich hoffe die erscheinen nicht wenn ich nun sende

----------


## Michael

Hallo Briele,
danke für Deine Reaktion auf meine Meldung. Es hat wirklich gut getan, Deinen Beitrag zu lesen. Deine Worte erinnerten mich echt an manche Äußerungen meiner Frau.
Mir geht es inzwischen auch wieder gut.
Ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Mann alles Gute.
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
heute bekam ich mein Blutbild vom letzten Donnerstag. Es ist unglaublich, aber mein PSA ist jetzt bei 0,00 und Testosteron 0,1.
Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich so richtig freuen kann, aber ich glaube doch. Zumindest haben alle Therapien, die ich nach dem Sommer 2006 eingestielt habe, irgendwie ihre Wirkung gezeigt und ich darf erst mal erleichtert sein.
Nächsten Montag wird noch ein CT in Essen gemacht, weil das Knochenszinti nicht so optimal war und dann sehe ich mal weiter.
Die Leberwerte sind nicht so ganz optimal, vor allem die Gamma-GT ist mit 129 viel zu hoch, normal sind 0-66. Das kann sich aber noch alles regeln.

Nochmal möchte ich mich bei allen ganz herzlich bedanken, die mich ganz toll unterstützt haben und wünsche Euch und allen anderen Mitstreitern viel Zuversicht und Glück.


Michael

----------


## spertel

Hallo Michael

"Ich freue mich einfach riesig für Dich"

Alles wird gut !!

Ein Gruß aus Berlin

spertel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

auch ich freue mich über die positive Entwicklung. Wegen den Leberwerten, besonders dem GGT, habe ich euch ja meine Empfehlungen gegeben, ihr lernt es auch noch.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo Michael
> 
> "Ich freue mich einfach riesig für Dich"
> 
> Alles wird gut !!
> 
> Ein Gruß aus Berlin
> 
> spertel


 
Dito aus Wiesbaden. Weiter alles Gute!!!!

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Grund zum Zurücklehnen*

Hallo Michael, Mensch Junge, das ist doch großartig.

*"Unser Leben heißt Liebe, und nicht mehr lieben heißt nicht mehr leben"         * (Georg Sand)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Wegen den Leberwerten, besonders dem GGT, habe ich euch ja meine Empfehlungen gegeben, ihr lernt es auch noch.


Mein GGT war schon bei 2830 U/l. Auch das hat sich (nach Absetzen von Casodex) von selbst wieder normalisiert.

Zur Zeit ist mein GGT bei 40 U/l und damit höher als das langjährige Mittel. Da habe ich Celebrex im Verdacht. Aber so lange GGT nicht über 66 U/l steigt, mache ich mich deshalb nicht heiß.

WW

----------


## Michael

Ich danke Euch allen für die Mitfreude und mache gleich eine Flasche Sekt auf, die ich mit meiner Frau darauf heute leeren werde. Gern hätte ich Euch alle dabei.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Michael,
du, der du uns alle so offen an seinen Höhen und Tiefen teilhaben lässt, hast fast schon ein Recht darauf, dass wir deine Freude teilen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, auf dass es  "ewig" anhalten möge!

Ich stoße mit dir heute Abend "virtuell" an!
Alles Gute
Wassermann

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Michael,
> du, der du uns alle so offen an seinen Höhen und Tiefen teilhaben lässt, hast fast schon ein Recht darauf, dass wir deine Freude teilen.
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, auf dass es  "ewig" anhalten möge!
> 
> Ich stoße mit dir heute Abend "virtuell" an!
> Alles Gute
> Wassermann


Da hat wassermann absolut recht!

_Lieber Michael,

wie schön zu lesen, dass Deine Bemühungen, Dein Kampf, Deine Hochs und Tiefs einen derartigen Erfolg nach sich ziehen! 

Ich gratuliere Dir von Herzen zu dem positiven Ergebnis und drücke meine Daumen für kommenden Montag!

Viel Spass beim Feiern heute Abend und 

viele schöne Grüsse an Dich und Deine Frau,

Carola-Elke_

----------


## Briele

Lieber Michael,

man lebt erstaunlich mit, all die Auf`s und Ab`s in den Schicksalen von Menschen, die man nicht wirklich kennt, von denen man aber manchmal mehr weiß als von anderen, die immer da sind.

Heute ist wirklich ein Tag der Freude. Ich freu mich richtig mit und für Dich, hab hier auch ein Gläschen neben mir und proste Dir und Deiner Frau zu.

Alles, alles Gute und liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## Michael

Danke und prost!
Briele, Carole-Elke, Wassermann und alle anderen.

Auch ich hoffe, dass es länger anhält und ich eine Zeit lang die HB unterbrechen kann, wie mir fs auch empfohlen hat, denn auch diese Nebenwirkungen sind nicht gerade schön.
Aber man wird wirklich bescheiden und freut sich über jeden kleinen Erfolg und es ist schön zu wissen, dass sich viele, die man eigentlich gar nicht richtig "wirklich" kennt, mitfreuen und dass man nicht alleine ist.

Michael

----------


## Wolfgang A.

Hallo Michael,

auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zu Deinem hervorragenden Ergebnis. Glaub mir, Du hast es verdient. Du bist mit jedem Betroffenen derart mitfühlend, dass Du sicher sein kannst,  dass jeder von uns mit Dir ebenfalls "leidet" und sich in diesem Fall natürlich riesig freut.
Feiere dieses tolle Ergebnis mit Deiner lieben Frau. Meine Frau und ich haben auch auf Dich geprostet. Möge der kommende Montag ebenso erfolgreich verlaufen. Es ist einfach schön wenn noch Wunder geschehen.
Alles was die anderen Teilnehmer geschrieben haben kann ich nur bestätigen. Bleib wie Du bist. 

Herzliche Grüße aus Saarbrücken

Wolfgang A.

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat:
„... Flasche(n) Sekt ... leeren . Gern hätte ich Euch alle dabei.“
Gruß
Michael

Hallo Michael,

deinen Übermut kann ich verstehen. Wir nehmen Dich beim Wort und wünschen Dir noch viele Jahre.

Herzlichst

GeorgS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

der hohe GGT-Wert unter HB Medikation, besonders unter Chemo, noch schlechter bei WW unter Chemo + Casodex, bedeutet eine "Schädigung" bzw. eine Funktionsstörung der Leber zumindest für eine gewisse Zeit. Wir als metastasengefährdete (Weichteilmetastasen) sollten darauf achten. Daher meine ungehörte, regelmässige Empfehlung. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen optimalen Leberwerten und der gesunden Leber.

So unwichtig wie getan wird, kann es nicht sein, wenn Therapien (Chemo) wegen schlechter Leber- Blutwerte abgebrochen werden.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Michael

> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen optimalen Leberwerten und der gesunden Leber.
> 
> So unwichtig wie getan wird, kann es nicht sein, wenn Therapien (Chemo) wegen schlechter Leber- Blutwerte abgebrochen werden.
> 
> Gruß Hans


Lieber Hans,
danke für Deine Sorge. Ich nehme Dich schon sehr ernst und glaube mir, ich werde auf meine Leberwerte besonders achten, wie ich es auch immer getan habe, sobald mein Blutbild mir irgendwelche Abweichungen zeigte.
Aber ab und zu etwas Sekt mußt Du mir schon gönnen.
Gruß Michael

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Michael, 
Du hast ein fantastisches Ergebnis , dazu möchte auch ich Dir ganz herzlich gratulieren , wünsche Dir und Deiner Frau noch ganz viele Tröpfchen Sekt.
Gruß Christine

----------


## Schorschel

> ... noch ganz viele _Tröpfchen_ Sekt...
> Gruß Christine


Mensch Christine!

Seit wann sind "mir Kölsche" denn so geizig? Heiß' et nit immer "Jönne muss mer könne!"?? :-))

Jrüße no Kölle vunn dem aale

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

Lieber Michael,

du legst die Messlatte ganz schön hoch.

Ich habe mir jetzt folgende zu erledigende Aufgaben in meinen Kalender geschrieben:

1. 130 Bahnen schwimmen 
2. PSA=0,0ng/ml

In dieser Reihenfolge -  ist das OK?

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und dass dein PSA-Wert für immer auf Null bleibt.

Winfried

----------


## Michael

> ....dass dein PSA-Wert für immer auf Null bleibt.
> Winfried


Lieber Winfried,
das wäre ja ein Riesenwunder.

Tue Dir, bitte, keinen  Stress an, was das Schwimmen betrifft, aber das mit dem  PSA=0,00, das wäre prima, wenn Du Dir das fest vornehmen würdest, würde ich mich riesig freuen. 
Und ich wünsche Dir das auch vom ganzen  Herzen.
Grüße auch an Schorschel und Christine mit ihrem Mann und alle anderen.
Michael

----------


## christinew

Mensch Schorschel
Ne, "mir Kölsche" sind überhaupt nicht geizig, aber Du weißt ja auch, dass wir Kölner gerne überall ein "chen" dran hängen, hört sich dann freundlicher an. Also, für den Michael noch gaaaaaanz viele Flaschen (Fläschchen) Sekt, und Deine Grüße erreichen uns momentan mal wieder auf Mallorca. Lebensfreude ist ein unbezahlbares Medikament.

 Allen alles Gute, Christine

----------


## Michael

Hallo Mitkämpfer,
heute gab es das ersehnte CT, das mir wieder mal einen ziemlichen Dämpfer verpasste.
Warum bin ich immer so naiv und glaube an Wunder, sobald es irgendwelche positive Diagnosen gibt? Sofort gerate ich in eine Euphorie und vergesse erst einmal, dass mir kurativ, wie vielen von uns gar nicht oder zurzeit noch nicht zu helfen ist. 
*Die Diagnose heute:**Das gesamte Beckenskelett und die Lendenwirbelkörper weisen osteoblastische Veränderungen links > rechts auf*
*Beurteilung: Diffuse osteoblastische Knochenmetastasierung der Lendenwirbelkörper und des Beckens.*
Nun gut, nachdem ich die Befunde meinem Uro gefaxt habe, bekam ich sofort am Donnerstag Nachmittag einen Besprechungstermin, damit meine Frau auch mitkommen kann, da sie die ganze Diskussion über das weitere Vorgehen viel objektiver führen kann. Ich werde dann immer zu unbeherrscht und zu impulsiv, oft auch unsachlich, weil ich häufig so durcheinander bin.

Es ist so seltsam, die ganze Diagnostik bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,00.
Kann das wirklich sein, dass meine Metastasen jetzt überhaupt kein PSA produzieren, oder sowenig, dass es nicht nachweisbar ist?
Heute Morgen verzichtete bzw. vergaß ich Tramadol zu nehmen und es ging mir immer schlechter, bis ich dann um 15.oo Uhr 2x25 Tropfen nehmen musste. Meine Frau schimpfte leicht, da sie meinte, ich hätte es mit Absicht wieder hinauszögern wollen, was ich öfter mit sehr geringen Erfolgen versuche.
Allerdings sind die Schmerzen bei weitem nicht so stark wie im letzten Sommer.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Michael!
Das tut mir sehr leid, dass das positive PSA-Ergebnis keine stärkeren Auswirkungen auf deine Knochenmetastasen zu haben scheint. Zometa kriegst du doch auch, nicht wahr? 
Bei meinem Mann ist es ja umgekehrt: CT kaum verändert, PSA explodiert.
Da soll sich einer auskennen!
Das Blutbild letzte Woche war übrigens ziemlich okay, keine größeren Abweichungen zu erkennen.
Am Montag kommt die nächste Chemo dran, mal sehen, welchen Mix er bekommen wird. 
Zur Zeit hat er öfter geschwollene Füße. Hattest du das auch?
Könnte von der Chemo kommen, meinte der Hausarzt.
Und trotzdem: Wir lassen uns nicht unterkriegen, nicht wahr?
(Das bisschen Feiern hat dir sicher auch so gutgetan.)
Liebe Grüße von Marie

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

es ist schade, daß der CT-Befund negativ ist, ich habs erwartet und zweifle ja wie bekannt, an einer Chemo für mich und dadurch an einer Verbesserung der ruhenden Metastasen. Wie negativ müsste bei einer Chemo evtl. das Ergebniss bei meiner sehr starken Metastasierung sein.                        

Die Welt ist ungerecht, die Einen haben schon die Metastasen und Jahre lang Ruhe, andere machen empfohlene Therapien und die Metatastasen geben keine Ruhe. Mich treibt immer noch die Idee, daß die OP bei uns systemisch Erkrankten nichts bringt, auch wenn die Krebsmasse reduziert wird.

Dir alles Gute Hans

----------


## Schorschel

> *Die Diagnose heute:**Das gesamte Beckenskelett und die Lendenwirbelkörper weisen osteoblastische Veränderungen links > rechts auf*
> *Beurteilung: Diffuse osteoblastische Knochenmetastasierung der Lendenwirbelkörper und des Beckens.*


Lieber Michael!

Diese Achterbahn der Gefühle ist bestimmt eine ganz große Sch.....

Wie verhalten sich denn die neuen Befunde zum Status vom September 2006? Da hattest Du ja auch schon Einiges auf dem Szintigramm.

Koph hoch, und jetzt erst recht einen Schluck Sekt! 

Liebe Grüße aus Wiesbaden von

Schorschel

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich habe mal eine dumme Frage zu diesem Thema:

Wenn *Mann* osteoblastische, also Knochen aufbauende Metastasen hat, kann er dann von einer Wirksamen Therapie erwarten, dass sich die zuvor krankhaft gebildete Knochenmasse wieder zurück bildet? Oder wären wir nicht schon zufrieden, wenn die Knochenmetastasen zur Ruhe kämen und sich nicht weiter entwickeln würden? 

WW

----------


## Michael

> Zur Zeit hat er öfter geschwollene Füße. Hattest du das auch?
> Könnte von der Chemo kommen, meinte der Hausarzt.
> Und trotzdem: Wir lassen uns nicht unterkriegen, nicht wahr?
> (Das bisschen Feiern hat dir sicher auch so gutgetan.)
> Liebe Grüße von Marie


Hallo Marie,
nein, dicke Füße hatte ich bei der Chemo nicht gehabt. Wie Du mitbekommen hast, hatte ich mit der Chemo rein subjektiv kaum Probleme, worüber ich auch sehr froh war. Ich glaube, alles ,was bei Deinem Mann momentan auftritt, kann wahrscheinlich mit der Chemo zusammenhängen.

Das Feiern hat mir in der Tat gut getan und das lasse ich mir nicht nehmen, solange ich mental dazu Lust habe und das würde ich auch jedem von uns empfehlen. Es muß ja nicht gleich in Exzessen enden.


Zitat: Wir lassen uns nicht unterkriegen, nicht wahr?


Da hast Du recht. Egal wie, aber wir werden es unserem Untermieter nicht leicht machen, denn wir können ohne ihn auch leben, er aber ohne uns nicht. (habe ich, glaube ich, schon mal gesagt).

Ich wünsche Deinem Mann alles Gute und Dir die Kraft, alles zu bewältigen.
Michael

----------


## Michael

> Die Welt ist ungerecht...
> 
> Dir alles Gute Hans


Lieber Hans, ich glaube nicht, dass die Welt ungerecht ist, zumindest kann ich es nicht beurteilen.

Wir werden nie wissen, welche Therapie für den einzelnen die Bste ist, zumindest nicht vor deren Anwendung, sonst wäre alles um vieles einfacher und planbarer.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Deine Metastasen, wenn sie schon nicht verschwinden, wenigstens ewig ruhen.
Michael

----------


## Michael

> Wie verhalten sich denn die neuen Befunde zum Status vom September 2006? 
> Koph hoch, und jetzt erst recht einen Schluck Sekt! 
> Liebe Grüße aus Wiesbaden von
> Schorschel


Lieber Schorschel,
das neue Knochenszinti zeigt:

eine Intensitätszunahme der bekannten, deutlichen Mehranreicherungen im Os sacrum und ISG-Bereich, im linken Hüftgeleng und im linken Schambein.

Jetzt habe ich erstmal am Donnerstag den Termin bei meinem Uro, dann sehe ich weiter.

Das mit dem Sekt, Schorschel, nehme ich sofort wörtlich. Prost

Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

> ...kann er dann von einer Wirksamen Therapie erwarten, dass sich die zuvor krankhaft gebildete Knochenmasse wieder zurück bildet? WW


Er ist so naiv und hat das wahrscheinlich geglaubt.

Hallo Winfried,
ich habe schon geschrieben, wie naiv und euphorisch ich schon mal bin.
Nun, so bin ich nunmal, es gibt noch schlimmere Fehler.

Winfried, ich glaube, Du hast recht, dass sich der durch die Metastasen angeregt angebaute Knochen nicht wieder zurückblidet, aber lassen wir dazu die Experten sich äußern.

Nur, bei mir gab es ja eine Intensitätszunahme beim Knochenszinti und das ist etwas widersprüchlich.

Schönen Gruß
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> Winfried, ich glaube, Du hast recht, dass sich der durch die Metastasen angeregt angebaute Knochen nicht wieder zurückblidet, aber lassen wir dazu die Experten sich äußern.


Und, was meinen nun die Experten dazu?

Bei mir ist es so, dass mir multiple Knochenmetastasen im Becken, Schambein und verschiedenen Wirbelkörpern nachgewiesen wurden. Das ist hochgradig brisant. Zum Glück bin ich nach wie vor auch ohne schmerzlindernde Medikamente schmerzfrei. So könnte ich mit meinen Knochenmetastasen gut leben, solange sie sich nicht weiter entwickeln.

WW

----------


## Michael

> Und, was meinen nun die Experten dazu?
> 
> So könnte ich mit meinen Knochenmetastasen gut leben, solange sie sich nicht weiter entwickeln.
> WW


Die Experten haben sich noch nicht gemeldet.
Vielleicht entwickeln sich meine Metastasen auch nicht weiter ( da PSA 0,00) und meine Schmerzen einfach vom angebauten Knochen herrühren.
Das Periost (Knochenhaut) ist schließlich gut innerviert (versorgt von Gefäßen und Nerven), da scheint es logisch, dass es schmerzt, wenn es vom neu angebauten Knochen tangiert wird.
Ist zunächst mein Wunschdenken. Wenn es so wäre, dann könnte ich auch damit leben.
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo, 
ich darf mal wieder von meinem heutigen Besuch bei meinem Uro berichten, der mir heute total ratlos vorkam. Der arme Kerl hat mir schon fast leid getan. Er kam aber von selbst darauf, mich zum Prof. Heidenreich zu überweisen. Es ist traurig, aber ich kann ihm keinen Vorwurf machen, denn alle verfügbaren Standarttherapiemaßnamen wurden ja schließlich durchgeführt.
Ich fliege morgen mit meiner Frau erstmal für eine Woche in die Türkei und wenn das mein letzter Urlaub sein sollte, danach werde ich mich um einen Termin beim Heidenreich kümmern, denn heute war es schon zu spät.
Was soll es? Alles geht mal zu Ende 
Kein Angst ich gebe noch nicht auf.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Briele

Hallo Michael,

wie geht es Dir? Ich hoffe Ihr hattet eine schöne Zeit in der Türkei und ich möchte dir liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche schicken.

Briele

----------


## Michael

Hallo Briele,
danke für die Nachfrage. In der Türkei war es herrlich, obwohl ein bißchen kalt um die Jahreszeit, aber der Erholungswert war schon ganz toll. Haben auch viel gesehen und zum 1.Mal Pamukkale besucht, obwohl wir schon sechsmmal in der Türkei waren. Die Woche hat wirklich gut getan.
Ich will demnächst nach Köln zu Prof. Heidenreich, wenn dieser aus dem Urlaub kommt. Ich weiß, dass er auch keine Wunder vollbringen kann, aber vielleicht fällt ihm etwas zu meiner Situation ein, was man noch machen könnte.
Ich hoffe Dein Mann kommt mit seinen Hitzewallungen klar. Kommt er mit dem Hormonpflaster zurecht?
Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## Briele

Lieber Michael,

  danke für Deine Zeilen und Deine Frage wie es meinem Mann geht. Das ist gar nicht so leicht zu beantworten. Seit September 2005 hat er eine Hormontherapie, erhält Zometa, der PSA Wert ist unter 0.1, die Metastasen machen keine Schmerzen, an die Wallungen hat er sich gewöhnt, nahm nur ganz kurz die Hormonpflaster.


  Er hat leider mehrere Nebenkriegsschauplätze in seinem Körper, die einmal mehr, einmal weniger Beschwerden verursachen.

  Ich lese immer wieder in diesem Forum und befürchte manchmal daß er zuwenig macht, weil er noch nie bei einem Onkologen war. Oder auch zuviel, weil er die Hormone ohne Unterbrechung bekommt. 

  Er fühlt sich bei seinem Urologen sehr gut aufgehoben, der sich mit ihm über seinen Zustand freut und ihm manchmal sagt, daß das nicht so bleiben wird.

  Aber was bleibt schon immer gleich?

  Als Angehörige möchte man seine Lieben beschützen, das Beste, das Richtige machen, nichts versäumen. Aber die Richtung und den Rhythmus soll der Betroffene vorgeben, ich bin an seiner Seite und stütze so gut ich kann.

  Manchmal möchte ich gerne in diesem Forum schreiben und fragen, was meint Ihr, soll etwas anders gemacht werden, dann lass ich es wieder. Ich zeige meinem Mann immer wieder Beiträge, er ist informiert, aber ich möchte ihn in nichts drängen.

  Dir, lieber Michael wünsche ich alles Gute, sowie allen anderen die hier lesen.

  Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Michael

> Seit September 2005 hat er eine Hormontherapie, erhält Zometa, der PSA Wert ist unter 0.1, die Metastasen machen keine Schmerzen, an die Wallungen hat er sich gewöhnt, nahm nur ganz kurz die Hormonpflaster.





> Er fühlt sich bei seinem Urologen sehr gut aufgehoben, der sich mit ihm über seinen Zustand freut und ihm manchmal sagt, daß das nicht so bleiben wird.
> 
> Aber was bleibt schon immer gleich?


Liebe Briele,
ich freue mich, dass es Deinem Mann relativ gut geht und ich glaube, dass bei ihm momentan kein Handlungsbedarf besteht.
Wenn er Vretrauen zu seinem Uro hat, dann sollte er auch bei ihm bleien.
Ich glaube, wenn es nötig wird, wird er ihn schon zum Onkologen überweisen.
Du weißt, dass bei uns nur noch eine palliative Behandlung möglich ist, deshalb sollten wir zufrieden sein, wenn wir wenigstens schmerzfrei leben können. 
Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute und freue mich, dass Du so zu Deinem Mann stehst.
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
habe heute meine fällige Zometa-Infusion bekommen. Als ich an dem Tropf lag, kam mein Uro ins Zimmer mit den Worten, es wäre alles nicht so schön, womit er meine Werte meinte. Seine Ratlosigkeit war nicht zu übersehen. Daher freute er sich auch, als er hörte, dass ich am 3.5.07 einen Termin bei Prof. Heidenreich in Köln bekam. Man merkte ihm die Erleichterung an. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich wenigstens einen neuen Auftrieb in Köln bekomme.
Seit ca. zwei Wochen treten meine Schmerzen im Steißbein und Beckenbereich immer häufiger und heftiger auf. Ich habe meine Dosis auf 3x40 Tropfen Tilidin bzw. Tramadol erhöht dazu kommen noch 2x20 Tropfen Stangyl, das ich vor dem Schlafen nicht mehr nehme, da ich davon immer fürchterliche Albträume hatte und zwar jedesmal nach der Stangyleinnahme. Nach Erhöhung der Dosis der Schmerzmittel lässt es sich wieder einigermaßen leben.
Muß schon sagen diese widersprüchlichen Werte machen mir schon Angst, die allerdings nicht so groß wäre, wäre da diese Schmerzzunahme nicht.
Ich schlafe ziemlich viel und trotzdem bin ich tagsüber sehr müde, so dass ich mich fast täglich nachmittags richtig ins Bett lege und dann sofort einschlafe. Ich habe meine Frau gebeten, mich immer nach 1 1/2 Std zu wecken und das klappt ganz gut. Auch die Nächte schlafe ich seit Wochen sehr gut, sogar viel besser als früher, worüber ich mich auch freue.
Am Dienstag bekomme ich meine Blutwerte von heute. Ich bin gespannt, mit welcher Überraschung ich es da zu tun bekomme.
Ich grüße Euch alle herzlich
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
nun gestern war ich bei Prof. Heidenreich in Köln vorstellig. Dieser machte einen sehr souveränen und kompetenten Eindruck auf mich. Zu meiner PK-Entwicklung (s. Profil) meinte er, ich könnte zurzeit beruhigt sein, da die Metastasen momentan inaktiv sind auf Grund des PSA-Wertes von 0,00. Nach seiner Meinung hätte ich mir die Chemo mit Taxotere sparen können bzw. er hätte sie nicht durchgeführt, da das PSA im Oktober `06 bereits nach Wiederbeginn der HB mit Zoladex  fiel, was auf ein gutes Ansprechen der Metastasen hinwies. Seine momentane Empfehlung in meinem Fall sei, die Behandlungspause erst mal solange beizubehalten, bis die Metastasen wieder aktiv werden und dann das Testosteron zu messen und eine erneute HB einzuleiten.
Zurzeit sollte sich die Therapie auf die Behandlung der Schmerzen konzentrieren und da empfahl er eine Strahlentherapie oder Samarium. Ich muß sagen, ich fühle mich jetzt etwas besser und hoffe , dass Heidenreich Recht hat, was die Aktivität der Metastasen anbetrifft. Dass die Schmerzen in der letzten Zeit immer stärker wurden, fand er nicht sehr verwunderlich bei der Größe der osteoblatischen Metastase im linken Beckenbereich. 

Heute war ich auch wieder bei meinem Onkologen zur Nachsorge; der fand meine Entwicklung auch relativ gut und wollte sich auch nur auf die Behandlung der Schmerzen konzentrieren, indem er mir direkt am nächsten Montag einen Termin in der Essener Uniklinik Radiologie (hier wurde ich auch bestrahlt) telefonisch in meinem Beisein besorgte. Natürlich wußte der Onkologe nichts von meinem Besuch bei Prof. Heidenreich. 
Gegen die Schmerzen bekam ich von meinem Onkologen eine Packung Targin (Oxycodon) mit, von dem ich morgens und abends eine Tabl. + zusätzlich ca. 20 Tr. Novalgin einnehmen soll. Ich hoffe, dadurch die Schmerzen jetzt besser in den Griff zu bekommen.
Ich glaube jetzt, dass mein Uro zu panisch wurde, als die Befunde nach der Chemo keine richtige Besserung zeigten außer dem PSA-Wert, allerdings überwies er mich dann sofort zu Heidenreich, als er sich überfordert fühlte, also kann ich ihm auch nicht böse sein. 
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass meine Metastasen möglichst lange noch ruhen und ich die Schmerzen in den Griff bekomme, dann lässt sich das Leben doch noch ziemlich genießen.
Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Erfolg in unsrem gemeinsamen Kampf.
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> ...dann lässt sich das Leben doch noch ziemlich genießen...


Viel Freude dabei, lieber Michael!!

Grüße von Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Danke Schorschel, auch so!
Michael

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Michael, auch von meinem Mann und mir weiterhin alles Gute, mögen die Metastasen noch lange ruhen, 
Christine

----------


## Michael

> ...mögen die Metastasen noch lange ruhen, 
> Christine


auf ewig, danke.
Das wünsche ich auch allen Betroffenen.
Übrigens merke ich wieder, dass ich euphorisch werde, nachdem ich gestern mit meiner neuen Schmerztherapie mit dem Targin angefangen hatte. In der Nacht konnte ich schlecht einschlafen, obwohl ich sehr müde und nach der Einnahme der ersten Pille ziemlich benommen war . Ja ich fühlte mich richtig wohl, hatte auch heute Mittag bis 12.oo Uhr geschlafen. Insgesamt fühlt sich alles gut an. Ich glaube auch, dass das beruhigende und zuversichtliche Gespräch mit dem Prof. Heidenreich viel dazu beigatragen hat. 
Wie ich schon immer vermutete, lässt sich alles einigermaßen gut ertragen, wenn man wenigstens relativ schmerzfrei ist und man viele nette Menschen um sich hat und ein Forum, bei dem man sich auch richtig ausquatschen kann.(hört sich ziemlich schleimig an, ist es aber nicht)
Ich danke Euch allen nochmal. Es freut mich, dass ich Euch auch etwas Erfreuliches mitteilen kann. 
Grüße an alle
Michael

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Michael

Du hast Doch gestern was von Samarium-Therapie geschrieben? 

Forum Mitglied Chiara hätte darüber etwas wissen wollen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Michael

Hallo Helmut,
ich habe das von Chiara gelesen, aber leider kann ich da nicht helfen, da ich über keine praktische Erfahrung verfüge.
Ich weiß nur, dass es eine reine Schmerzbehandlung ist.
Hier kann man etwas darüber erfahen, aber ich glaube, dass Chiara auch schon soweit war.
http://www.quadramet.de/scripts/pati....php?css=print

Ich habe mich bei Chiara nicht gemeldet, weil sie eben etwas über praktische Erfahrung hören wollte.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

Heute beim Onkologen ohne Termin erschienen, habe aber vorher angerufen. Seit dem letzten Freitag unerträgliche Schmerzen in der Kreuzbeingegend, Bücken fast unmöglich, jede Lageänderung verursacht starke Schmerzen. Ich habe seit letztem Freitag täglich 2xTargin + ca 3-4 x 40 Tropfen Novalgin eingenommen, wonach es einigermaßen auszuhalten war. Wollte schon am Sonntag zum Notdienst, nur nach kurzer Überlegung mit mener Frau stellte ich fest, dass mir wahrscheinlich im Notdienst auch keiner würde weiterhelfen können.
Nach Anruf beim Onkologen durfte ich sofort heute morgen vorbeikommen, sollte aber etwas Zeit mitbringen. Für mich eine Erleichterung, da Zeit das Einzige außer den Schmerzen ist , wovon ich mehr als genug habe. In der Praxis war wie immer am Montag eine Menge los und trotzdem kam ich nach 45 Min. dran (für mich eine relativ kurze Wartezeit, für die ich unheimlich dankbar war.).
Der Onkologe meinte, ich dürfte nicht mehr lange mit der Bestrahlung der Metastasen warten, aber einen Versuch könnten wir noch starten. Ich bekam ein BTM-Rp. Morphin 60 Retard und Sevredol 20, auf meinen Wunsch hin auch noch Laxoberal Abführtropfen.
Vor dem Arztbesuch heute morgen nahm ich schon eine Targin 20 mg ein.
Bis jetzt habe ich zusätzlich 4 Tabl. 20er Sevredol eingenommen und habe mich 2 Stunden hingelegt. Heute abend will ich dann mit den Morphin 60 Retrdtabletten anfangen und hoffe sehr, dass ich die Schmerzen ganz unter Kontrolle bekomme; denn bis jetzt ist es zwar besser, aber nach meiner Einschätzung nur so ca.50%. 
Ich weiß, dass viele von Euch diese Schmerzen kennen und hoffe sehr, dass sie möglichst vielen erspart bleiben, denn das vergangene Wochenende war für mich die Hölle, leider weiß ich, dass es noch schlimmer sein kann.
Ich frage mich tatsächlich, ob es der Anfang vom Ende sein soll. Ich kome mir nur noch wie eine Belastung meiner Umwelt vor und es tut mir auch noch sehr leid, ansehen zu müssen, wie meine Familie darunter leidet, ohne irgendwie helfen zu können. Auch wenn ich versuche, mich nicht gehen zu lassen, bleibt mein Zustand vor allem meiner Frau überhaupt nicht verborgen und trotz ihrer vielen Arbeit im Haus und im Beruf, versucht sie immer wieder, mich aufzubauen, mir mehr Zuversicht zu geben und jede Belastung von mir fernzuhalten. Ich bewundere sie und bin sicher, dass ich es nicht annähernd so gut könnte. Was habe ich doch noch viel Glück im Unglück.
Langsam merke ich, dass es kontinuierlich besser wird. Die 60er Morphinretrdtabletten bringt mir die Apotheke gegen 19.00 Uhr nach Hause, da sie sie nicht vorrätig hatten, dann hoffe ich, etwas Ruhe zu bekommen. Ich weiß, dass es nicht die Lösung sein kann, aber erst bei einer gewissen Schmerzfreiheit kann ich wieder klarer über das weitere Vorgehen nachdenken, obwohl nach Meinung von Prof. Heidenreich (Uroonkologe) und Prof. Stuschke (Radiologe) und meines Onkologen das Vorgehen eigentlich klar wäre.
Vielleicht fällt noch einigen Experten unter Euch etwas ein, was ich noch beachten könnte; denn ich meinerseits habe alles schon gemacht und weiß nichts anderes mehr und abgesehen davon überfällt mich eine gewisse Gleichgültigkeit, aber dieses kommt wahrscheinlich von dem Morphin.
Nochmal für alle, die es nervt, schnell wegklicken. Ich merk es ja doch nicht.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Michael,

es tut mir sehr leid, daß du mit den Metastasenschmerzen keine Ruhe bekommst, willst du dir nicht mal Gedanken, wegen Samarium 153 machen. Es sollte was gegen die Metastasen und nicht nur die Schmerzen gemacht werden. Du weisst wie es mir erging.

Ich Glückspilz kann mich wieder freuen: "Difuse Skelettmetastasierung, Schwerpunkt Wirbelsäule, insbesondere L5 und Kreuzbein, Sternum, Rippen. Die Aktivitätsaufnahme und Intensität ist gegenüber 09/05 eher minimal geringer, sodass keine zusätzliche Stoffwechselsteigerung nachweisbar ist. 
Gegenüber der Voruntersuchung sind auch keine neuen Herde eindeutig zu sichern." So habe ich seit bald 2,5 Jahren meine Ruhe, vom Kribbeln im li. Fuß abgesehen (mein persönlicher Metastasenmarker).
Die Osteoporose hat sich verschlechtert, " wobei L5 massiv überhöht ist und zur Messung nicht herangezogen wird." Es ist aber nur eine "Mittelgradige Osteoporose" da kann ich doch noch ein Paar Jahre weitermachen, die 3 Hb wirkt da leider negativ.

Alles gute und keine schlaflosen Nächte mehr, Hans

Wie bekannt, hatte auch ich wochenlang schlaflose Nächte.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Michael,

Deine Berichte berühren mich jedesmal sehr. Ich lese sie, weil ich von Deinen Angaben schon einiges umsetzen konnte für Situationen in der SHG. 

Einer unserer SHG-Männer hat vor wenigen Tagen seine Reihe von Schmerzbestrahlungen beendet: 16 x 2,5 Gray, den Szintigraphie- bzw. MRT-Befunden vorwiegend im Becken angelehnt, nachdem er mit tgl. 3x800 Ibuprofen nicht mehr so richtig auskam.

Erfolg und Wirkung sind offenbar sehr gut, die Schmerzmittel kann er inzwischen völlig weglassen. Am meisten hat mich gefreut, als er zu mir sagte "na, vielleicht kommen wir doch nochmal zusammen aufs Wasser..." (Segeln).

Du hast von Deinen Behandlern auch schon einige Hinweise auf Schmerzbestrahlung erhalten, ich würde da rangehen!

Beste Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Berntt

Hallo Michael,
Dein PSA und die alkal. Phosphatase sind ja unter Therapie gut gesunken. Eigentlich ein Zeichen, dass die Aktivität der Knochenmatastasen zurückgegangen ist. Wie erklären sich dann die Spezialisten die Zunahme der Schmerzen ? Hast Du mal die Knochenphosphatase, die ja genauer als die alkalische Phosphatase die Aktivität der Knochenmatastasen wiederspiegelt, bestimmen lassen ?
Gruss Berntt

----------


## RuStra

> Nochmal für alle, die es nervt, schnell wegklicken. Ich merk es ja doch nicht.


Lieber Michael,

wir machen uns Sorgen, seit diesem Beitrag hast Du Dich nicht mehr gemeldet. Wenn kritisch wird, mag es einige geben, die "wegklicken", weil sie das genaue Hinschauen und Hinhören nicht ertragen können. Aber ich denke die meisten kümmern sich, denken an Dich, fragen nach und sind bei Dir.

Hast Du denn mittlerweile die Schmerzen mit Morphin besser im Griff? Um überhaupt vernünftig weiterdenken zu können, müssen natürlich die Schmerzen runter, aber bitte kämpfe gegen die Gleichgültigkeit, von der Du sprachst, an! Wie kommst Du darauf, dass Du schon alles ausprobiert hast? Ich kann bei der Fülle aller Beiträge in Deinem Haupt-Diskussionsfaden nicht überblicken, was alles passiert ist, aber bei der naturheilkundlich orientierten  Stärkung des Körpers warst Du immer viel zu skeptisch. Geh doch mal zu dem Arzt-Paar Klose bei Dir um die Ecke
http://www.drmedklose.de/

Metastasen-Bestrahlung - wenn dadurch punktuell ein Schmerzquell stillgelegt werden kann, ja klar. Aber nicht allzuviel Bestrahlung, dass reisst nur weiter runter. Mit jedem Knochen, der bestrahlt wird, mag zwar ein gewisser Tumoranteil stumm geschaltet werden, aber das blutbildende Knochenmark ist ebenfalls beeinträchtigt, ein Teufelskreis. Wo steht Dein HB-Wert?

Warum machst Du nicht den Radikal-Ansatz, den Krebs auszuhungern? Ich würde das jedenfalls machen, wenn mich das Gefühl beschleichen würde, dass jetzt der Anfang vom Ende aufzieht. Das drastischste Beispiel diesbezüglich wurde von einem HHer Arzt erzählt, der mal einen Patienten mit Endstadium Pankreas-Krebs, völlig durchmetastasiert, vom UKE übernommen hatte, ihn auf den Händen zu seiner Praxis im ersten Stock hochgetragen hatte und dann behandelt: Modifiziertes Fasten, wie der Arzt das nennt, nur Säfte und Eigen-Urin trinken. Der Patient, nun weiss Gott eigentlich für die nächsten Tage dem Tod geweiht, hat noch 3 Monate bei Verbesserung des Zustands gelebt. Gestorben ist er dann vermutlich an zuviel nekrotischem Tumor-Material, die Krebsmasse war um ein Drittel reduziert. 

Und was ich auch machen würde, bei diesem Gefühl, im Würgegriff zu sein: Unmengen EPA schlucken. Die Diskussion hatten wir auch schon. Und zu Curcumin und/oder TKTL1-Bestimmung usw. sag ich jetzt gar nichts. Lieber Michael, während ich angerührt mitbekomme, dass es Dir schlechter geht, weiss ich aber gleichzeitig, dass im Ruhrgebiet eine Reihe von Ärzten und Heilpraktikern mit der Kremer'schen Behandlungsmethode auch beim Prostatakrebs begonnen haben. Warum dockst Du da nicht an?

Ansonsten, liebes Forum, sollten jetzt, wo Michael uns sagt, dass er verstärkt leidet, wenigstens wir, die wir die Kraft zum Kämpfen (noch) haben, uns aufbäumen und herauszufinden versuchen, was zu tun sein könnte.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Michael,

mit "wir machen uns Sorgen", wie Rudolf die Frage an Dich richtet, bin ich auch gemeint, denn mich sorgt, dass Du ungewöhnlich lange schon nichts mehr von Dir hast hören lassen. 
Alles, was Dir Rudolf rät, solltest Du gut überdenken und Dich zusätzlich zur schulmedizinischen Behandlung um eine bestmögliche komplementäre Unterstützung bemühen, die es zweifellos gibt.
Hoffen wir, dass Du anstatt geschwächt zu sein, vielleicht auf einer kleinen Reise bist, die Du ja so gerne zwischendurch mal machst.

Alles Gute und viele herzliche Grüsse zu Pfingsten,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Michael

Hallo, Ihr Lieben, Carola-Elke, Rudolf, Hansi, Hutschi, Dieter und viele anderen,
es wird in der Tat Zeit, dass ich mich melde. Als erstes vorab, es geht mir momentan relativ gut und die Schmerzen sind einigermaßen unter Kontrolle. Ich bin erst gestern am späten Abend aus Nürnberg gekommen, wo unser Jüngster als NRW-Vertreter am Bundeswettbewerb Jugend musiziert mit seinem Gitarrenquintett teilnahm und zur aller Freude den ersten Platz belegte. Die Tage in Nürnberg waren wunderbar und haben mir sehr gut getan.
Seit meinem letzten Beitrag am 14.5.07 hatte ich aber wirklich schlimme Zeiten gehabt. Nach dem Besuch bei Prof. Heidenreich bekam ich immer stärkere Schmerzen in der gesamten Becken- und Hüftgegend, die trotz Schlafmitteln zu schlaflosen Nächten führten, ich fühlte mich wie ausgekotzt (pardon!). Es wurde dann mit Morphium Retard und Oxycodon versucht, die Schmerzen zu beherrschen. Zwischendurch musste ich mit meiner Frau nach Paris über ein langes Wochenende, was ich schon länger gebucht habe. Dank hohen Dosen an Morphin war es in Paris doch noch ganz nett. Durch das Morphium kam es wiederum zur starken Wasserretention und Verstopfung, was durch Laxanzien behoben wurde und ich im Hotel das Bett versaut habe und ich vor Scham fast nicht weiter leben wollte, zumal die Schmerzen wieder mal stärker wurden. Zuhause angekommen stellte mein Onkologe die Schmerztherapie auf Targin (Oxycodon) um, das ich nun noch mit Ibuprofen 600 und Novalgin kombinieren soll, was jetzt einigermaßen klappt. Danach war ich noch 4 Tage alleine in Alicante, wo ich viel gelesen und meditiert habe. Immer im Rausch ließ sich die Zeit sehr gut ertragen und ich kam recht ausgeruht letzten Donnerstag nachts in Köln an, wo meine Frau mich überglücklich empfing, zumal sie mich eigentlich nicht fliegen lassen wollte. Ich weiß, ich habe sehr viel von ihr verlangt. Und letzten Freitag sind wir schließlich, wie schon anfangs erwähnt nach Nürnberg wegen Jugend musiziert gefahren, wo ja sonst noch eine ganze Menge los war wegen des DFB-Pokalspiels. Die Jugendlichen haben sich selbst in Nürnberg eine Wohnung für die 4 Tage gemietet, wo sie noch viel mit Ihren Instrumenten üben konnten und natürlich nach dem gewonnenen Wettbewerb feiern konnten. Meine Frau und ich hatten ein sehr nettes Hotelzimmer in der Altstadt und ich fühlte mich sehr glücklich und wären da diese Schmerzen und die Metastasen nicht, wäre das Leben schon fast zu kitschig.
Als ich gestern nach längerer Computerabstinenz hier reinschaute, war ich sehr gerührt über Eure Beiträge und mails, und obwohl es auch in meiner privaten Umgebung nur noch liebe und nette Freunde und Bekannte gibt bin ich sehr froh, dass es dieses Forum gibt.
Morgen habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Uro zur Blutentnahme und Zometainfusion, da kommt meine Frau auch mit, um über das Schreiben von Prof. Heidenreich zu diskutieren.
Übrigens Rudolf, mein HB bewegt sich seit ca. 5 Monaten immer so um 13,0-13,5, was etwas niedrig ist, aber man kann damit leben. Über Deine Vorschläge denke ich auch intensiv nach, aber das mit dem Eigenurin kann ich noch nicht über mich ergehen lassen, denn trotz der starken Schmerzen glaube ich immer noch nicht, dass meine Metastasen sehr agressiv sein sollen, ich glaube eher, die sitzen an ungünstigen Stellen.
Ich danke Euch allen nochmal für die riesige Unterstützung und wünsche allen alles Gute und viel Zuversicht und Kraft in unserem Kampf.
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael.

es freut mich, daß es dir relativ gut geht.

Ich habe eine neue Lektüre, wäre auch was für dich. "Prostatakrebs und Iscador" von Dr. R. Wagner, ISBN 3-932386-57-4. Dort wird auch über Schmerztherapie durch die Misteltherapie vom "Fachmann" mit Erfahrung, berichtet. Kommt wenn es mal notwendig wird, oder Bio-Bran nichtmehr funktioniert auch für mich in Frage.

Alles Gute, Hans

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Michael,

da fällt mir aber ein Stein vom Herzen, Deinen Bericht zu lesen!
Es freut mich wirklich, dass bei Dir in letzter Zeit Einiges los war, jedoch die Krankheit nicht im Vordergrund des Geschehens stand.
Obwohl ich derzeit nicht gut zu Fuss bin, hätte ich mich über ein Lebenszeichen von Euch aus Nürnberg sehr gefreut. Schade.

Ich gratuliere Deinem Sohn zu seinem Preis und schreibe Dir privat bald mehr.

Viele herzliche Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Briele

Lieber Michael,

auch ich bin richtig froh, daß Du wieder da bist! Also wenn ich so lese was Du alles in die letzte Zeit an Reisen, Erlebnissen hineingepackt hast, dann erscheint mir Dein Wegsein wieder nicht so lang.

Aber man macht sich gleich Gedanken.

Ich hab meinem Werner vorgelesen wo Du (mit Schmerzmitteln) überall warst, da war er sehr beeindruckt und wir sind schnell zum Hafen gefahren, haben so die weite Welt geschnuppert.

Glückwunsch an Deinen Sohn, natürlich auch an die stolzen Eltern.

Liebe Grüße und gute Wünsche
von Briele

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
habe heute mein Blutbild vom 1.6.07 bekommen. Ich war ersteinmal sprachlos. Das PSA betrug 1,6, nachdem es die letzten Wochen bei Null war. Auf die besorgte Frage der Rezeptionshelferin, ob ich zum Dr. wollte, konnte ich nur den Kopf schütteln und sagen, ich müßte es ersteinmal verdauen und habe daraufhin schnell die Uropraxis verlassen. Es war für mich ein riesiger Tiefschlag unter die Gürtellinie, nachdem mir der Uro am 1.6.07 bei der Blutentnahme glaubhaft versicherte, der PSA würde bei Null bleiben. Weiß der Teufel, wie er zu dieser Behauptung kam. 
Ich jedenfalls bin ziemlich schockiert und meine Frau hat sehr lange gebraucht, um mich wieder hinzukriegen, nachdem ich direkt 4 Flaschen Grimbergen (Abteibier aus Belgien) getrunken habe, obwohl ich seit einem Jahr gar kein Bier mehr trinke.
Irgendwie habe ich das schon befürchtet, nachdem in den letzten 4 Wochen die Intensität der Schmerzen immer mehr zugenommen hatte trotz der Therapie mit Morphin und Oxycodon.
Mir ist bald alles so egal, nur meine Frau und überhaupt meine Familie tun mir leid, aber ich habe kaum noch Kraft zu kämpfen, mein sehnlichster Wunsch wäre , einfach ruhig einuschlafen. Ich quäle moch schon seit einiger Wochen mit Schmerzen, die ich zwar mehr recht als schlecht unter Kontrolle habe, aber trotzdem leide ich oft und versuche es vor meiner Frau, irgendwie zu verstecken. Es graut mir davor, wenn ich mir überlege, dass das Fortschreiten der Metastasenentwicklng nicht aufzuhalten ist und ich wahrscheinlich "bald" nur noch da liege und von meinen Lieben gepflegt und bedauert werde bis ich evtl. irgendwann zu atmen aufhöre.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da jetzt zur Dramatisierung neige, aber ich habe immer noch meine Mutter vor Augen, wie ich es schon früher hier geschrieben habe, die vor unseren Augen an Darmkrebs zuhause langsam dahinschied.
Ich hoffe, dass ich mich wieder einkriege. Meine arme Frau versucht alles, um mich wieder einigermaßen aufzubauen. Es tut mir so leid, dass ich so ein Schlappschwanz bin, aber vielleicht kriege ich auch noch die Kurve.
Alles Gute Euch allen, bis nzum nächsten Mal
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Michael,

Du bist nun wirklich kein Schlappschwanz, sondern es ist ein Zeichen von Stärke, dass Du so offen über Deine innersten Gefühle reden bzw. schreiben kannst.

Ich kann Dir medizinisch leider nichts Gescheites sagen; dafür reichen meine Kenntnisse nicht aus. Ich kann Dir nur wünschen, dass Du eine ruhige Nacht hast und morgen früh - trotz belgischem Bier :-)) - mit klarem Kopf aufwachst, um die Situation mit frischem Mut zu analysieren.

In diesem Sinne: Kopf hoch, alter Junge - bis morgen!

Es grüßt Dich sehr herzlich

Schorschel

----------


## Horst a

Hallo Michael,
Du bist kein Schlappschwanz. Wer solche Schmerzen, und das seit langer Zeit hat, der muss verzweifeln. Ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung. Sei froh, dass du eine so gute Frau hast. Ohne den Beistand der Frauen ist man verloren. Gib Dich nicht auf.
Alles Gute
Horst a

----------


## Helmut.2

Mei, lieber Michael,

deiner Frau kanst Du nichts vormachen, dafür habe die Frauen ihren Männern gegenüber ein besonderes Gespür!

In keinsterweis bist Du ein Schwächling im Gegenteil, hätte ich nur ein Teil Stärke von Dir, mir würde es in Zukunft nicht bange sein.

Bitte, sei jetzt nicht verzweifelt, wegen dem PSA-Wert, schaue voraus und deine Frau wird Dir mit Mut und Kraft bei Seite stehen!

Sei aller guten Dinge,
Helmut

----------


## Briele

Lieber Michael,

  es tut mir leid, daß Du einen Befund erhalten hast, der Dir Angst macht. Aber Du bist doch um Himmels Willen kein Schlappschwanz! So etwas braucht Zeit, muß irgendwie sacken, manchmal denk ich mir es dauert halt bis das Begreifen vom Kopf bis in die Seele vordringt. Dann versucht man irgendwie eine, seine Einstellung zu finden. Oft gibt es ja noch eine Möglichkeit, ich wünsche das von ganzem Herzen.

  Früher habe ich oft gedacht man kann sich innerlich vorbereiten auf das eigene Schicksal von Krankheit und Tod und das derer die man liebt. Aber es geht nicht und die Sinnhaftigkeit ist eh fraglich weil man nicht weiß wie es kommt. 

  Jahrelang habe ich mich (auf Grund ärztlicher Prognosen) auf einen gewissen Krankheitsverlauf bei meinen Eltern sorgenvoll eingestellt. Es kam dann ganz anders, weit weniger dramatisch  und seither bemühe ich mich mir keine Szenarien bei meinem Mann vorzustellen. Es gelingt mir nicht immer. 

  Was bleibt, einem Angehörigen immer bleibt, ist der Kummer, daß er den anderen nicht beschützen, keine Schmerzen abnehmen kann, daß man eigentlich immer hinterher hinkt. Das Tempo, die Richtung gibt die Krankheit und der Betroffene vor.

  Michael, es ist einem nichts zuviel, ich kenne Deine Frau ja nicht, denke mir aber sie empfindet so wie ich. 

  Ja, es ist schrecklich, es dreht einem das Herz um, vor Weh, vor Angst und Kummer. Aber noch schlimmer wäre es wenn sich der andere zurückzieht, alles mit sich alleine ausmacht, nicht zur Last fallen will. Da denke ich, aber Hallo, wie werde ich da eingeschätzt, was denkt man denn von mir!

  Und doch, wäre es so, man müsste versuchen es zu akzeptieren. Oder doch nicht? Mein Vater hat mich weg geschickt als er und alle meinten nun würde er sterben. Es hat mir fast das Herz gebrochen. Ich war außer mir. Ich bin gegangen. Es war der größte Liebesbeweis den ich geben konnte. Er erholte sich und wir haben darüber gesprochen. Papa hatte sich nicht vorstellen können, daß ich bei ihm sein wollte. Ich bin dem Schicksal unendlich dankbar daß wir eine zweite Chance erhielten.

  Lieber Michael, entschuldige, daß ich darüber schreibe. Ich möchte Dir ein wenig aufzeigen, daß es manchmal für uns  die Ehefrau, die Tochter, die Mutter  nicht leicht ist zu entscheiden wann man Wünschen gehorcht, wann man gegen steuert.

  Aber Deine Frau ist nicht nur eine Liebe, sie ist auch eine Kluge, vor allem liebt sie Dich.

  Morgen ist ein anderer Tag. Ich hoffe und wünsche Dir die geeigneten Mittel gegen die Schmerzen, eine Perspektive und vielleicht gibt es ja auch etwas Feineres als das Bier, oder schmeckt das so gut?

  Ein Drückerchen von mir
  Briele

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde, zunächst danke ich Euch für Eure Aufmunterung, es tut ehrlich gut.
Gestern nach Erhalt meines Blutbildes war ich echt neben der Kappe. Ich wollte fast gar nichts mehr machen, meine Frau bat mich, meinen Uro wenigstens anzurufen oder vorbeizugehen, aber ich war zu gar nichts zu bewegen. Heute Mittag war ich erst mal schwimmen gegangen, nach 25000 m hörte ich erschöpft auf. Bin dann nach Hause gefahren, unterwegs bei Aldi noch viel Obst und Joghurt eingekauft. Meine Frau war schon vor mir da. Ihre esrte besorgte Frage, ob ich den Uro angerufen hätte. Natürlich nicht und ich wolle zurzeit gar nichts machen, es würde mir davor grauen, wieder diese Sch...schweißausbrüche während einer HB zu bekommen, meinte ich und habe mich nach dem Essen ins Bett gelegt. Darufhin sagte meine Frau, sie wolle zu meinem Uro fahren und ich sollte doch mitkommen, worauf ich schon fast böse meinte, sie solle mich schlafen lassen, da ich wirklich auch müde war und nur meine Ruhe wollte, die Arme tat mir leid, als sie das Haus verlassen hatte.
Kaum war sie weg, da kam mein Jüngster mit dem Telefon in der Hand und meinte, mein Uro wäre dran. 
Und tatsächlich, was noch nie vorgekommen war, war mein Uro am Telefon und wollte sich nach mir erkundigen, mich beruhigen und ein weiteres Vorgehen erklären
Als ich ihm sagte, meine Frau wäre auf dem Weg zu ihm, da meinte er , sie könnte dann auch gleich die Rezepte mitnehmen, die er bis dahin fertig hätte. Und ich sollte froh sein, dass meine Metastasen doch noch sehr hormonsensibel reagierten. 
Ich muß ehrlich zugeben, dass der Anruf von meinem Uro mich sehr überrascht hat und mir auch sehr gut getan hat. Meine Frau war auch sehr überascht, als sie in der Praxis erfahren hat, dass ich schon telefonisch kontaktiert wurde und die Rezepte für Flutamid+Zoladex schon fertig waren. Der Dr.hat sich sogar noch etwas Zeit genommen, um mit ihr über mich zu sprechen.
Nun habe ich mich wieder eingekriegt und zu verdanken ist es eigentlich nur den vielen lieben Menschen, die man um sich hat, sogar Menschen, die man gar nicht wirklich kennt, damit meine ich auch Euch alle im Forum.
Liebe Grüße an alle
Michael

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Michael und andere.
Es ist erfreulich, dass Du von Mitbetroffenen soviel Anteilnahme und Zuspruch erhältst. Darin liegt für Dich auch Aufbauendes und Hoffnung für weiteres Vorgehen. Allerdings finde ich, dass der Schwerpunkt der Diskussion derzeit sehr auf die Schmerztherapie und psychische Begleitproblemre liegt, die Besprechung Deiner Prostatakrebstherapie aber zu kurz kommt. Ich würde vorschlagen, Deine Überlegungen und anderer teilhabenden Mitleser auf zwei Fragen zu lenken:
1. Was ist an Deiner Therapie bisher nicht richtig gelaufen?
2. Was könnte jetzt gemacht werden, um Deine PK-Situation (nicht nur Schmerzen) zu verbessern?
Zunächst fällt mir bei der Durchsicht Deines Profils auf, dass Du mit PSA 8,08 einen Ausgangswert hattest, der eine "kurative" Therapie noch aussichtsreich erscheinen lies. Ich will diesen Ansatz nicht kritisieren, es zeigt aber doch, dass selbst so niedrige PSA-Werte kein Garant für endgültige Heilungschancen sein müssen. Möglicherweise hatten sich schon zu diesem Zeitpunkt Metastasen gebildet.
Der Gleason von 4+4 entspricht einem aneuploiden DNA-Profil, was bedeutet, dass ein solcher Krebs mit Hormontherapie alleine nicht bekämpft werden kann (und darf).
Die der Prostatektomie vorausgegangene Hormontherapie war viel zu kurz, um eine vollständige Zelltötung mindestens des hormonsensiblen Anteils des Krebses zu bewirken.
Nach wenigen Monaten bereits stellte sich ein Rezidiv ein. Die Ärzte hätten wissen müssen, dass es sich mit grösserer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht um ein Lokalrezidiv sondern um Fernmetastasen handelt. Die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge war also (voraussehbar!) unnütz, nur schädlich.
Am 3.10.2006, d.h. mehr als 3 Jahre nach der Erstdiagnose bist Du zum erstenmal effektiv mit Taxotere behandelt worden! In diesen 3 Jahren haben Deine Metastasen ungehindert wachsen dürfen.
Quintessenz: falsche Therapie, schlechte Ärzte.
Zur Frage, was jetzt zu tun wäre, sollte man voraussetzen, dass es sich um einen nicht mehr hormonsensiblen Krebs handelt und einen Arzt suchen, der in dieser Situation kompetent ist. Ohne Auflösung Deiner letzten finanziellen Reserven wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht wirksam behandelt werden können, denn die gesetztlichren Kassen bezahlen mit verspäteter Taxotere-Monotherapie nur eine palliative Notversorgung.

Lieber Michael. Verlass Dich doch nicht so sehr wie bisher auf Deinen Dich derzeit behandelnden Onkologen sondern nimm die Dinge mehr in die eigene Hand. Es gibt ein ganzes Spektrum wirksamer Antikrebsmedikamente, die alternativ oder in Kombination mit Taxotere gute Langzeitergebnisse bringen. 
Ich sehe darin die einzige Chance, nicht nur Schmerzen zu lindern, sondern noch etwas gegen den Krebs zu tun.
Vielleicht haben aber noch andere hier im Forum Ratschläge für Dich?
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Reinardo, hallo Michael,

Reinardo hat recht, ich habe es nur nie so mutig und direkt ausgesprochen. Ich habe es aufgegeben, was dazu zu sagen, die alternativen lindernden Empfehlungen wurden immer ignoriert. Wir versuchen seit 09.06 zu helfen, wo ist ein positives Ergebniss, trotz oder wegen den Therapien wird es immer negativer.

Ich wünsch dir Michael viel Erfolg, Hans

----------


## Michael

> Allerdings finde ich, dass der Schwerpunkt der Diskussion derzeit sehr auf die Schmerztherapie und psychische Begleitproblemre liegt, die Besprechung Deiner Prostatakrebstherapie aber zu kurz kommt. Ich würde vorschlagen, Deine Überlegungen und anderer teilhabenden Mitleser auf zwei Fragen zu lenken:
> 1. Was ist an Deiner Therapie bisher nicht richtig gelaufen?
> 2. Was könnte jetzt gemacht werden, um Deine PK-Situation (nicht nur Schmerzen) zu verbessern?


Hallo Reinardo, Hansi und andere
also zunächst glaube ich nicht, dass meine Therapie bis jetzt falsch war.
Schließlich habe ich vier Fachleute vor meiner OP-Entscheidung konsultiert, die alle für die RPE waren, wenn auch ohne irgendwelche Versprechungen. Nur einer wollte erst die LK´s endoskopisch entfernen und dann erst die RPE überlegen. Evtl. wäre das die Alternative gewesen.
Da ich noch relativ jung war, habe ich mich für das radikale Vorgehen entschieden, wohl wissend, dass die Chancen nicht sehr günstig waren, aber drüber habe ich schon öfter berichet.




> Die Ärzte hätten wissen müssen, dass es sich mit grösserer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht um ein Lokalrezidiv sondern um Fernmetastasen handelt. Die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge war also (voraussehbar!) unnütz, nur schädlich.


Ich komme aus dem medizinichen Bereich und finde die Bemerkung, was die Ärzte hätten wissen müssen, sehr hart. Schlißlich hatte ich einen R1-Befund. Du weißt, dass der PK sehr unberechenbar ist. Im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. 





> Quintessenz: falsche Therapie, schlechte Ärzte.


Das schent mir zu einfach, schließlich sind auch zurzeit mehrere Fachleute, wie mein Radiologe(Uni Essen), Onkologe, Urologe und auch Prof. Heidenreich(Köln) alle derselben Meinung, was das weitere Vorgehen betrifft.
Da ich ja schon immer eine intermitierende HB gemacht habe, ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt da, um mit der HB fortzufahren, was ich seit heute auch tue.
Lieber Reinardo, ich weiß Deinen Einsatz zu schätzen auch den aller anderen, aber ich glaube einfach, dass meine Diagnose zu spät war und ich nicht das gewisse Quäntchen Glück bei meinem pathologischen Befund hatte. Schließlich wissen wir doch alle, dass eine kurative Behandlung bei meiner Diagnose im Jahre 2003 eine reine Glücksache gewesen wäre, auch wenn ich mir das so sehr gewünscht habe, aber sterben müssen wir alle.
Es tut mir leid, wenn manche meine Berichte oder mein Gejammer nicht richtig verstehen. Ich klage niemanden an. Ich habe nur einfach manchmal das Bedürfnis, mich gehen zu lassen und das kann ich hier in der halben Anonimität am besten.
Andererseits denke ich auch an andere Betroffene, die sich in ähnlicher Lage befinden (wäre ja eine Riesenanmaßung von mir zu glauben, dass nur ich solche Probleme habe) und die dann sehen, dass auch andere leiden und sich aber auch freuen und das Leben genießen können, wie ich es momentan mache, da mein Ältester heute 25 Jahre alt wird und wir uns alle (also Brüder mit Freundinen) heute nachmittag in Essen treffen, wo der Papi (ich) zum Essen eingeladen hat.




> Es gibt ein ganzes Spektrum wirksamer Antikrebsmedikamente, die alternativ oder in Kombination mit Taxotere gute Langzeitergebnisse bringen.


Auch meine Behandler sehen das Spektrum noch nicht ausgeschöpft und trotzdem wird es sich immer um eine palliative Behandlungsweise handeln.
Übrigens nächste Woche bin ich mal 4 Tage in Malaga , wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Wie weit ist es von Moraira?






> wo ist ein positives Ergebniss, trotz oder wegen den Therapien wird es immer negativer.


Das Ergebnis ist, dass der PSA-Wert kleingehalten wird, oder sollte ich da eine "Heilung" erwarten?

Lieber Hansi,
auch Du hast mir schon sehr geholfen, schließlich genieße ich jeden Tag das Granatapfelelixier, ernähre mich sehr gesund mit ganz wenig Fleisch und treibe möglichst viel Sport, vor allem Schwimmen. Das Biobran habe ich immer noch als Reserve da.

Herzliche Grüße an alle und alles Gute
Michael

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Michael

Deine Antwort an Reinardo (den ich damit nicht etwa angreifen möchte - ganz im Gegenteil hat er es gut gemeint) hat mich sehr gefreut. Du bleibst trotz der ungünstigen Entwicklung objektiv, Du bedenkst, dass Du nicht der Einzige bist, der mit PK leben muss, Du schreibst Dir Deinen Kummer von der Seele, was wir alle im Forum schätzen (wie mancher von uns möchte das eigentlich auch gerne tun, schluckt aber alles herunter...), und schliesslich: Du verstehst es, neben den Tiefs, die Du erleben musst, auch die positiven Seiten des Lebens zu erkennen und zu nutzen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Du Deinen PK nicht einfach hinnimmst, sondern dagegen ankämpfst.

Auch ich weiss, dass mein PK unheilbar ist, weil er (auch hier ohne Verschulden der Ärzte) zu spät entdeckt wurde, aber das weiss ich nun seit fast sieben Jahren. Ich hoffe für Dich, dass auch Du noch nach Jahren sagen kannst, dass sich Dein Kampf lohnt und vor allem, dass es Dir und Deinen Ärzten gelingen möge, Dich möglichst schmerzfrei zu halten.

Viele Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Michael und Jürg. Da will ich mich nochmal zu Wort melden. Es geht nicht allein um Michael. Es gibt viele andere in ähnlicher Situation, die in gleicher Weise behandelt werden, eine Behandlung, die nun einmal falsch ist. Damit meine ich nicht die Operation, die in Anbetracht der Diagnosedaten angemessen erschien, sondern alles andere.  Das Vorhandensein hormonresistenter  Krebsanteile und die gerade bei hohen Gleason-Graden bestehende Gefahr frühzeitiger Streuung, u.U. schon durch die Biopsie, hätte von Anfang an erkannt werden müssen. Dem wird beim  Brustkrebs der Frauen durch eine  der Operation vorangehene Chemotherapie begegnet. Die im Gesprächskreis auf der AUA2006 versammelte Expertenrunde führender deutscher Professoren  gesteht bei der Besprechung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebses  auch zu, dass 
dass es bei der Therapie des Prostatakrebses  hier einen Behandlungsrückstand gibt.
Fatal finde ich auch die unterschiedslose Therapie  mit Hormonentzug wissend, dass dieser nur die weniger agressiven Krebszellen vernichtet, wodurch der höher agressive Part sogar einen Wachstumsvorteil gewinnt. Trotz vorübergehender Erleichterung und Rückgang der PSA-Werte verschlechtert sich hierdurch längerfristig die Prognose, d.h. z.B. aus einem Krebs der Kategorie 4+3 wird ein Krebs 4+5.
Dass einige namhafte Urologen die Michael zuteil gewordene Therapie für richtig hielten, macht diese nicht richtig. Michael hat sich immer nur dieselbe Art von Ärzten ausgesucht, die mehr oder weniger im Rahmen der offiziellen Urologischen Behandlungsrichtlinien therapieren. Diese Richtlinien führen aber  doch nur zum Austherapiertsein .
Ich finde, wenn man nur noch von Schmerzen redet, ist man im Begriff, sich aufzugeben. Und Onkologen, die nur Schmerzmittel verschreiben, haben keine Phantasie. Ihnen fehlt bei fortgeschrittenem Krebs ein Ziel. Ein solches Ziel könnte sein, den Krebs so zu behandeln, dass er für den Betroffenen wie eine chronische Krankheit beherrschbar ist. Er soll an diesem Krebs nicht sterben müssen. Wie Diabetis, wie Bluthochdruck.
Das sollten Patienten viel entschlossener fordern!  Nur dann wird sich in der Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebses etwas bewegen.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Michael

> Ein solches Ziel könnte sein, den Krebs so zu behandeln, dass er für den Betroffenen wie eine chronische Krankheit beherrschbar ist. Er soll an diesem Krebs nicht sterben müssen. Wie Diabetis, wie Bluthochdruck.
> Das sollten Patienten viel entschlossener fordern! Nur dann wird sich in der Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakrebses etwas bewegen.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Hallo Reinardo,
nun hast Du es schon fast vollkommen geschafft, mich total zu verunsichern, was mir, glaube ich, überhaupt nicht gut tut.
Nenne mir, bitte, ganz genau die Forderungen, die Du an die Medizin bzw. an unsere Behandler stellen würdest. 




> Michael hat sich immer nur dieselbe Art von Ärzten ausgesucht, die mehr oder weniger im Rahmen der offiziellen Urologischen Behandlungsrichtlinien therapieren.


Übrigens ich habe überhaupt keine Kriterien gehabt, nach denen ich bestimmte Ärzte ausgesucht habe. Es waren alles nur Empfehlungen von Freunden und Bekannten.
Außerdem mit über 70 Jahren bei der Erstdiagnose und einem Gleason von 5(2+3) würde ich mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht operieren lassen und hätte auch mehr Mum, einfach nur zu beobachten.

Ich werde noch Deine Antwort abwarten und danach, wenn sie mich nicht überzeugt, wahrscheinlich eine längere Forumspause einlegen, da es mir, wie ich gerade merke, nicht sehr gut tut und ich werde mich den angenehmeren Seiten des Lebens widmen, da meine Lebensqualität momentan zu ertragen ist.
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Michael!
Lass dich bitte nicht verunsichern und lebe dein Leben, wie du es für richtig hältst. Jeder Mensch ist ein Individuum, jede Krankheit verläuft bei jedem etwas anders. Ich wehre mich immer dagegen, wenn man für alles und jedes eine Ursache zu kennen glaubt. Vom Erkrankten wird verlangt, dass er den Ärzten sagen soll, was diese zu tun haben.
Wie aber soll ein Leidender noch die Energie aufbringen, ein Medizinstudium zu absolvieren und danach noch einen Arzt zu suchen, der das verordnet, was man will? Auch mit der "richtigen" Ernährung ist das so eine Sache...
Heute ist an allem die Ernährung schuld. Früher hatte man diese Probleme nicht, da war man froh, wenn man überhaupt genug zu essen hatte.
Für mich ist es nicht unbedingt überzeugend zu wissen, dass in Asien weniger Menschen an Krebs sterben. Weiß man denn, wie viele statt dessen verhungern oder an Mangelerscheinungen leiden?
Bei uns ist es zur Zeit "in", jeden Tag eine andere statistische Erhebung bekannt zu geben. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass chemische Nahrungsergänzungsmittel besser sein sollen als Naturprodukte.
Lieber Michael! Entschuldige bitte meine Abschweifungen vom eigentlichen Thema. Mein Mann und ich denken oft an dich, und immer wieder tut es uns gut zu wissen, dass es Menschen gibt, denen es ähnlich ergeht.
Wir versuchen auch so gut es geht MIT der Krankheit zu leben, die Schmerzen so weit es geht in den Griff zu bekommen und auf einen möglichst "harmlosen" Verlauf der Krankheit zu hoffen. 
Jeder Mensch hat sein eigenes Schicksal zu tragen, niemand lebt ewig.
Der eine wird von einem Auto überfahren, der andere stürzt über die Kellertreppe, der dritte geht am Abend schlafen und steht am Morgen nicht mehr auf. Babys sterben, Kleinkinder und Jugendliche. Menschen liegen Jahre lang als Pflegefall im Bett und bekommen vom Leben nichts mehr mit. Wer soll denn immer daran "schuld" sein? 
Ich hoffe, du bleibst diesem Forum erhalten und schreibst weiter deine Gedanken und Ängste auf. Damit hilfst du meiner Meinung nach weit mehr als mit wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen. 
"Carpe diem!"
Marie

----------


## Michael

Danke Marie.
Leider bin ich jetzt so früh aufgestanden, weil ich heftige Schmerzen hatte, woraufhin ich jetzt erstmal 40 Tr. Novalgin geschluckt habe.
Gestern habe ich wie schon geschrieben zum Essen eingeladen wegen des 25. Geburtstages meines Ältesten. Meine Frau hat alle telefonish kontaktiert (denn alle waren woanders) und wir haben sie an verschiedenen Stellen in Essen aufgesammelt. ( Spacegear mit 8 Sitzplätzen) Mit den Freundinnen waren wir 9 Leute. Haben dann draußen gegessen. Es war herrlich, dabei gewesen zu sein, wie die jungen Leute sich unterhielten, wie sie Späße machten und Witzchen erzählten. Es ist eine Wonne, zu sehen, wie sich meine Kinder unter einander verstehen. Ich habe nur einen Bruder, aber so toll verstehen wir uns bis heute nicht, obwohl seit ich krank bin, sehen wir uns oft und regelmäßiger.
Ich bin sehr stolz auf meine Söhne und möchte natürlich noch gern erleben, was aus ihnen wird, denn drei studieren erfolgreich und der Jüngste (Musiker) macht im nächsten Jahr das Abitur, so dass der Älteste vielleicht in 1 o.2 Jahren fertig wird und ich hoffe, wenigstens das noch erleben zu dürfen. Aber auch so haben wir recht Freude zusammen, natürlich  wurde auch nicht über meine Krankheit geredet, nachdem sich  alle zu Beginn nach meinem Befinden erkundigten und mir es auch gut ging.
Danach haben wir einige nach Hause gafahren, eine Freundin mußte auf dem Schoß sitzen, da wir nur 8 Sitzplätze haben. Gut, dass die Scheiben hinten abgedunkelt sind und es keiner sehen konnte. Ich weiß, so etwas macht man nicht, aber was soll´s, es war auch beim Fahren sehr lustig, vorallem, wenn die Jungs anfangen, verschiedene Persönlichkeiten zu parodieren, da hätte ich vor Lachen fast in die Hose gemacht.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Michael. Meinetwegen brauchst Du keine Forumpause einzulegen. Die müsste vielmehr ich einlegen, jedenfalls in diesem Thread.
Du hast in Deinem Leben in Deinem Beruf so vielen geholfen. Da baut sich in mir ein Zorn auf, dass Du jetzt, wo Du selber Hilfe brauchst, nur vorrangig palliativ behandelt wirst. Da wäre nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Medizin mehr drin. Das verhindern jedoch Behandlungsrichtlinien, die bei fortgeschrittenem Krebs nur palliative Massnahmen zulassen, die Überteuerung von Medikamenten und - leider - auch ein Berufsstand, der sich auf die Krebse minderer Bösartigkeit konzentriert und den fortgeschrittenen Krebs vernachlässigt. 
Als bei mir vor 6 Jahren Krebs diagnostiziert wurde, hatte ich die gleichen Endzeit-Gefühle und Ängste wie jeder, der mit der Diagnose Krebs konfrontiert wird. Und keine Ahnung von Gleason und möglichen Therapien. Da hatte ich in meiner Verwandtschaft unterschiedliche Reaktionen. Ein Neffe hat mir spontan aus dem Internet alles herausgedruckt, was er über Prostatakrebs finden konnte. Damit hat er mir entscheidend geholfen. Aber eine dem lieben Gott nahestehende Schwägerin hat mir gesagt, dass sie für meine Krankheit eine Medizin wisse, die keine Nebenwirkungen habe. Als ich erwartungsvoll wissen wollte, was sie meint, hat sie mir einen Bibelspruch in die Hand gedrückt. Sie hat es wohl gut gemeint, aber ich habe das als Zynismus empfunden und trage es ihr noch immer nach. Das war ein Schlüsselerlebnis für mich. Mit schönen Sprüchen und mitleidvollen Worten spendet man zwar Trost, aber helfen tut man ihm nicht. So erklärt es sich, dass ich etwas anders reagierte.
Dir alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## christinew

wo Du selber Hilfe brauchst, nur vorrangig palliativ behandelt wirst. Da wäre nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Medizin mehr drin. 



Hallo, Reinardo
jetzt aber mal heraus damit, WAS genau wäre denn drin?
Du kritisierst Michaels Therapie und forderst pauschal eine andere Behandlung, dann nenne bitte ganz konkret Namen von entsprechenden Medikamenten, oder Therapien oder auch Ärzten.  Oder zeichne ganz genau den Weg auf , den Du an Michaels Stelle anders oder *besser* gehen würdest. Und im übrigen: es bringt niemandem etwas wenn man ihm sagt: das hättest du anders machen sollen, es ist doch müßig, solcherart Vorhaltungen zu machen
Christine

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Christine. Du hast Recht. Ich hätte mich in diesem Thread, der eine andere Tendenz hat, nicht zu Wort melden sollen. Es macht mich nur zornig mitanzusehen, wie Michael nur palliativ behandelt wird während  der Berufsstand Unsummen Gelder ausgibt und ärztliches Knowhow ausbildet für Entwicklungen wie z.B. den daVinci Roboter, mit dem dann Haustierkrebse operiert werden.  Da stimmt doch etwas nicht.
Ärzte kann ich namentlich nicht nennen, aber wenn Michael  im Forum mitliest oder beim  BPS konkret auf die Krankheitssituation bezogen anfragt, wird er  Namen finden.
Wenn es mir oder Dir mit einem Arzt oder einer Therapie schlechter und schlechter geht statt besser, dann fragen wir uns doch: Was läuft denn hier eigentlich falsch? Was haben die mit dir gemacht, dass es dir jetzt so schlecht geht? In diese Richtung hatte ich Michael einen Anstoss geben wollen. Aber Du hast Recht: falsch verstanden. schiefgelaufen. Entschuldigung!
Gruss und alles Gute. Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo miteinander, auch ich werde mich aus dem Thread verabschieden, ich bin nicht sensibel genug und habe nicht den Nerv dafür.

Wir müssen uns nur die Botschaft an "neue" überlegen. Mit einem aGS 8 (4+4) oder höher, einem PSA über 9 bei dem jungen Alter, macht man OP, dann Bestrahlung (ob notwendig oder nicht) eine halbherzige HB, dann eine Chemo, PSA geht runter (oh wie schön). Metastasenschmerzen seit bald 10 Monaten, kaum auszuhalten. Was macht man Schmerzmittel, man ist ja Schulmediziner, trotz vorgeschagenen erprobter Möglichkeiten. Aber es ist alles OK, man würde es erneut so machen.

Zu Bio-Bran und Misteltherapie gäbe es noch viel zu sagen, aber ich gebe es auf.

Euch viel Erfolg und Schmerzfreiheit, Hans

----------


## Harro

*Bitterer Beigeschmack*

Hallo Hans, Du hast es schon weiter oben anklingen lassen und nun die wohl richtige Entscheidung gefällt. Auch ich bin etwas konsterniert, wie sich dieser manchmal wirklich ergreifende Thread entwickelt hat. Es ist nicht der beschwörende Hinweis von Reinardo, nun doch auch selbst noch einmal das Heft in die Hand zu nehmen, sondern die Reaktion darauf. Da stellt sich ein bemitleidenswerter Betroffener plötzlich als rund herum zufrieden war, um Stunden später wieder über die Einnahme von schmerzsenkenden Mitteln zu berichten. Auch mir fehlt nun die Inspiration, hier noch mit vom Herzen kommenden Worten Trost zu spenden. Ich bin nicht nur ratlos, ich bin ich entemotionalisiert, und zwar bei allem Respekt vor dem Betroffenen, denn auch wir, die Trost Spendenden haben unsere PCa-Probleme.

*"Wer die Freude verliert, muss sie anderswo suchen"*
(Gerhard Uhlenbruck)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## spertel

*Hallo Michael 

Obwohl Du angekündigt hast, Dich vorerst hier auszublenden, möchte ich an dieser Stelle einige Zeilen an Dich richten.
Ich habe die Entwicklung Deiner Erkrankung von der Diagnose an bereits in einem anderem Forum mit großem Interesse und mit großem Mitgefühl verfolgt. Ich meine auch, in Deinen Anfragen an den Expertenrat Deine Absicht, die Du bei der Bewältigung dieser Krankheit hattest, erkannt zu haben.
Ich denke, Du wußtest von Anfang an, dass auf Grund Deines Biopsiebefundes die Chance auf eine vermeintliche Heilung gering sein würde. Du hattest trotzdem versucht, die geringe Chance zu ergreifen, durch eine Op noch ein günstiges, eventuell kurables Tumorstadium zu erreichen. 
Leider war Dir dieses nicht vergönnt gewesen; es hätte bei Deinen Ausgangswerten mit etwas Glück auch anders verlaufen können.

Du hast eingeräumt, immer "etwas zu spät gekommen zu sein" und Du hast, soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe, niemals die Schuld bei anderen, nämlich bei den Dich behandelnden Ärzten gesucht. 
Obwohl bei Dir die RPE nicht zu dem gewünschten Erfolg geführt hat, hast Du sie weder verteufelt noch hast Du neuen ratsuchenden Betroffenen wegen eigener schlechter Resultate davon abgeraten.
Diese Einstellung, die Du hier gezeigt hast und die Tatsache, wie Du Dich hier seelisch offenbart hast, zeigt Deine wahre Größe, und mir sei erlaubt an dieser Stelle festzustellen, dass mir diese offene Darlegung Deiner Gefühlswelt zutiefst imponiert. Ich glaube, ich wäre hierzu nicht fähig.

Du hast es als Mediziner, der vielen Menschen in seinem Berufsleben geholfen und zur Seite gestanden hat, überhaupt nicht nötig, Dich hier verunsichern zu lassen, da Dir in medizinischer Hinsicht eh keiner das Wasser reichen kann.
Ich bin sicher, ich hätte in allen Therapiefragen, die Du für Dich zu entscheiden hattest, nicht ähnlich, sondern genauso gehandelt. Hinterher von Fehlbehandlungen zu sprechen ist einfach nur unfair und taktlos, auch gegenüber den Dich behandelnden Ärzten, und erst recht, wenn dies aus der Distanz ohne Kenntnisse zum Detail geschiet.

Verfolge in der Bewältigung Deiner Krankheit weiterhin zielstrebig den Weg, den Du für richtig erachtest und lasse Dich nicht von denen beeinflussen, die hinterher immer meinen schlauer zu sein, als die anderen.
Ich hoffe, Du wirst nach einigen Tagen der Ruhe wieder in dieses Forum zurückfinden, da hier sowohl Deine Erfahrung und Deine menschliche Ausstrahlung unverzichtbar sind.

Deine Söhne können stolz auf ihren Vater sein.


Sei herzlichst gegrüßt aus Berlin

Spertel
*

----------


## Harro

*Respektable Worte,*

danke Spertel. Genau so habe ich auch vor etlichen Wochen empfunden und fast Deine Worte in meinen beruhigenden Beitrag in jener Nacht gelegt. Aber das alles ändert nichts an dieser so rasch vollzogenen Kehrtwendung, in gut gemeinten Worten plötzlich Bevormundung oder ähnliches entdecken zu wollen. Bei allem Verständnis - wir haben alle unser Päckchen zu tragen - so sollte man aber nicht die vorher ausgestreckten helfenden Hände beiseite schieben.

*"Nehmen Sie die Menschen wie sie sind - es gibt keine anderen"*
(Konrad Adenauer)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Michael

> Bei allem Verständnis - wir haben alle unser Päckchen zu tragen - so sollte man aber nicht die vorher ausgestreckten helfenden Hände beiseite schieben.


Lieber Hutschi,
ich glaube, ich bin hier völlig mißverstanden worden. Ich will und wollte niemanden beiseite schieben. Ich bin doch so froh, dass so viele an meinem Schicksal Anteil nehmen und ich bin sicher, dass viele noch schlimmer dran sind als ich. Es ist mir fast peinlich, dass ich mich hier selbst so in den Mittelpunkt gerückt habe, war aber nicht meine Absicht, obwohl es verdammt gut tut. 




> *Hallo Michael* 
> 
> *Obwohl Du angekündigt hast, Dich vorerst hier auszublenden, möchte ich an dieser Stelle einige Zeilen an Dich richten.*
> 
> *Du hast es als Mediziner, der vielen Menschen in seinem Berufsleben geholfen und zur Seite gestanden hat, überhaupt nicht nötig, Dich hier verunsichern zu lassen, da Dir in medizinischer Hinsicht eh keiner das Wasser reichen kann.*


Lieber Spertel,
ich will mich natürlich nicht zurück ziehen, ich wollte von Reinardo nur ganz konkrete Vorschläge haben, es hat sich aber alles geklärt.
Du überschätzt mich aber etwas, ich bin ja nur ein Zahnarzt, also ein "Schmahlspurmediziner" auch wenn ich die Zusammenhänge vielleicht etwas eher durchschaue, so habe ich immer noch weniger Durchblick beim PK als viele von Euch. Ich muß zugeben, so intensiv beschäftige ich mich mit dem PK nur, wenn es mir schlechter geht. Das ist vielleicht ein Fehler.
Spertel, Dein Beitrag hat mir wieder soviel Kraft gegeben, das kannst Du Dir gar nicht vorstellen. Ich danke Dir für Dein Verständnis und auch allen anderen, auch Reinardo, der diese Diskussion wieder ausgelöst hat, vielleicht habe ich das einfach wieder mal gebraucht.

Es geht mir letzte Zeit eigentlich ganz gut, nur manchmal will ich einfach ein wenig an Ibuprofen und Novalgin sparen und dann bekomme ich Schmerzen. Eine Therapie ist auch wieder eingeleitet s.mein Profil.
Ich grüße auch alle herzlich
Michael

----------


## Harro

*PCa-Betroffene - Großfamilie*

Hallo, lieber Michael,

schön, daß Du zurückgerudert bist. Ich freue mich, auch zukünftig wieder von Dir zu hören.

Herzliche Grüsse Hutschi

----------


## Michael

Hallo zusammen,
gestern bin ich von meinem 4 tägigen Trip nach Malaga zurückgekommen. Der Empfang am Flughafen Dortmund , wo meine Frau mich erwartete, war sehr herzlich. Die Tage in Malaga waren für mich wiedermal ein echter Genuss. 
Letzten Dienstag hat mich um 5.oo Uhr früh mein Ältester zum Flughafen gebracht. Der Flug war wunderbar, da nicht ausgebucht und der Platz neben mir frei war, so dass ich meine Sitzlage öfter bequem ändern konnte; denn das lange Sitzen ist bei mir immer schlimm, aber diesmal überhaupt nicht. Die 2 ¾ Stunden sind sehr schnell vergangen, indem ich ein Buch gelesen habe und dabei tolle Musik aus dem mir von meinen Söhnen geschenkten MP3-Player genießen konnte.
Um 11.oo Uhr war ich schon in meinem Hostal im Zentrum, wo ich voriges Jahr schon mit meiner Frau war, angekommen und hatte bis 13.oo Uhr erstmal noch Zeit, da das Zimmer noch nicht frei war. Ich ging sofort durch den neuen Parque, der im letzten Jahr noch eine riesige Baustelle war, zum Strand Malquetta. Da ich immer sehr wenig Gepäck habe, war es gar nicht so schlimm die 800 m bis dahin zu laufen, wo ich mich erstmal im Supermarkt mit Getränken und Joghurt versorgt habe, um mich dann auf einer sonnigen Bank niederzulassen und ein gesundes Frühstück einzunehmen. Es war herrlich, wie immer wenn ich für ein paar Tage alleine weit weg bin. Diese absolute Freiheit, das mediterrane Ambiente, das Klima und die weite Sicht auf das endlose Wasser, was mich schon von Kind her immer fasziniert hat, das alles vermittelt mir auf einmal so ein unbeschreibliches Glücksgefühl und lässt mich total eine Zeitlang alles unangenehme und unerfreuliche vergessen, ja im Moment scheine ich mich in einer gewissen Trance zu befinden, von der ich mir wünschte, sie möge nie zu Ende gehen. Auch wenn mir dann die Wirklichkeit bewusst wird und ich merke, dass es nur vorrübergehend ist, macht es mir gar nichts aus und ich freue mich riesig über das Jetzige und auch darauf, dass ich mich wieder in ein paar Tagen bei meiner lieben Familie einfinden werde.
Ich weiß. Viele verstehen meine Unternehmungen nicht, vor allem einige Freunde und vor allem mein Bruder, der meine Frau immer wieder fragt, was macht er da bloß? (er meint mich).
Ich habe viele Kilometer zu Fuß zurückgelegt, habe einige tolle Kirchen und natürlich das Picassomuseum und geburtshaus besucht und auch viel Siesta gemacht, wenn mir danach war. Ich las viel, hörte Musik und meditierte viel. Ja ich genoss die Zeit ohne Fernsehen, ohne Zeitung, ohne Radio und auch ohne Computer, obwohl ich jetzt auch wiederum gern an dem Ding sitze.
Meine Frau und meine Söhne scheinen mir die einzigen zu sein, die es verstehen, zumindest glaube ich das bzw. die tun so. Ich weiß, wie mein Ältester mich auf dem Weg zum Flughafen Dortmund gefragt hat, wie ich diese Kurzreisen so empfinden würde und ich ihm meine totale Freiheit und Einsamkeit, die ich schon mal brauche, beschrieben hatte, war seine Antwort nur  cool, Papa, das finde ich echt geil, das möchte ich auch gern machen Als ich ihm dann sagte, das wäre der große Krankheitsgewinn, den mir der PK bescherte, schaute er mich erst kurz erschrocken und dann schnell lächelnd und sehr gönnerhaft an. 
Im Moment fühle ich mich immer noch recht wohl und es fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich außer 3xFlutamid und 2xTargin am Tag, die übliche Medikation, gar keine zusätzlichen Schmerzmittel eingenommen habe, obwohl ich Novalgin und Ibu 600 dabei hatte.
Was auch noch sehr gut war, dass meine Frau mich im Hostal über "Peter zahlt.de" anrufen konnte und wir sehr lange mehrmals am Tage um sonst uns unterhalten konnten.
Ich hoffe, ich habe hier damit keinen gelangweilt und wollte nur auch mal etwas Positives von mir berichten.
Viele Grüße an alle
Michael

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Michael,
Du langweilst *niemals*, ich freue mich dass Dir diese Reise so gut getan hat und ich muss sagen es imponiert mir wie offen Du über Deine Gedanken und Überlegungen und vor allen Dingen Deine Emotionen sprechen kannst. Damit bist Du ein ganz starker, denn die meisten Männer tun sich damit schwer. So auch meiner. Ich glaube schon dass die empfundene Freiheit und der Aufenthalt im Süden eine große Rolle beim Wohlgefühl spielen. 
Lieber Michael, ich wünsche Dir noch viele solcher Wohlfühlreisen.
Gruß Christine

----------


## Harro

*Sich einfach treiben lassen*

Hallo Michael, Deine Schilderungen und Deine Beweggründe kann ich nachempfinden, weil ich das ab und zu auch zum Abschalten für unbedingt notwendig halte. Meine Frau hat sich inzwischen daran gewöhnt, daß ich es genieße, stundenlang allein durch noch unbekannte oder wieder besuchte Städte oder Landschaften zu laufen. Auch ich bin nach Besichtigung von Magdeburg über Tangermünde, Schwerin, Hamburg und schließlich Sauerland erst nach 7 Tagen wieder heim gekehrt. Du solltest das also so lange fortsetzen, wie es Dir Spaß macht, und dieser ständige Bewegungsablauf scheint ja auch Deinem Körper zu gefallen, nachdem es sich plötzlich ohne Schmerzmittel ganz gut leben ließ. Alles Gute weiterhin.

*"Keiner ist so verrückt, dass er nicht einen noch Verrückteren findet, der ihn versteht"   *   (Friedrich Nietzsche)

Gruuß Hutschi

----------


## spertel

*Hallo Michael

Ich freue mich sehr für Dich, dass Du eine schöne Zeit hattest. Ich kann Deine Gefühle bei der Reise sehr gut nachvollziehen, da ich diese Art zu reisen schon seit mehreren Jahren praktiziere.

Hierbei bin ich mehrfach durch die USA, Kanada, Australien, Neuseeland, Vietnam etc. gereist. Dieses Gefühl, in keinen Zwängen zu stecken und jederzeit frei zu entscheiden, was man tun und lassen will, ist einfach unbeschreiblich. 
Wenn ich bedenke, mit welchen Banalitäten und vermeintlichen "Problemen" ich mich mein halbes Leben beschäftigt habe....

Sicherlich hat dies nicht bei allen Verständnis erweckt, erst recht nicht, als ich im Oktober vergangenen Jahres mit dem Fahrrad durch das chaotische Phnom Penh geradelt bin und mir auf den "Killing Fields" die Schandtaten eines gewissen Herrn Pol Pot angesehen habe, zumal die meisten damit eh nichts anfangen können.
Und wenn mir danach ist, ein Spiel des FC Liverpool oder der Tottenham Hotspurs zu sehen, steige ich ins Flugzeug oder Bus und bin -3- Tage später wieder zurück.
Das Unverständnis, dass mir oft entgegen gebracht wird, interpretiere ich als Neid, den eigenen Zwängen nicht entfliehen zu können oder zu dürfen. Oder als Angst, weil vieles nicht zu kalkulieren ist.
Sicherlich ist es viel einfacher, in Mallorca vom Bus ins Hotel gekarrt zu werden; um die Ecke bei Toni erhält man die Bild-Zeitung, bei Alfred und Uschi gibt es den gewohnten dt. Kaffee mit Sahnetorte nach "Mutti`s Rezept". Und wenn dann "Anton aus Tirol" aus den Boxen dröhnt ist dann alles so vertraut wie zu Hause. Ach wie schön.....

Du hast nicht nur hinsichtlich Deiner Therapie die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen, sondern auch hinsichtlich Deiner Lebensphilosophie. Wenn Deine Frau und Deine Kinder für Dich Verständnis aufbringen ist dies maximal genug.
Mein Bedürfnis es allen recht machen zu wollen, hat sich im Laufe meines Lebens auch nur auf einen bestimmten Personenkreis erstreckt.

Ich hoffe, Du wirst noch viele derartige Momente genießen können, lasse uns von diesen wissen; mich wirst Du damit jedenfalls nicht langweilen.

Ich hatte in der letzten Woche eine nette Unterhaltung mit meinem Nachbarn. Es ging los, so wie es meistens ist; mit Klagen über korrupte Politiker, die sich ihre Dirnen bezahlen lassen, dann waren wir bei Krankheiten....und schließlich bei Prostatakrebs. Er schilderte mir den Fall seines Vaters, der im Alter von 74 Jahren auf Grund eines Tastbefundes mit anschließender Biopsie radikal operiert wurde (einschließlich Entfernung der Hoden). Danach folgte das volle Programm, Bestrahlung und Hormonentzug.
Nichts besonderes, wird mancher sagen. Aber dieses Ereignis ist nun exakt 21 Jahre !! her und der alte Herr wird, so Gott es will, dieses Jahr bei guter Lebensqualität seinen 95. Geburtstag feiern.

Er hat mittlerweile 21 Jahre geschafft; ich bin ganz sicher, DU wirst das noch toppen !!!

Ein schönes Wochenende aus Berlin

Spertel
*

----------


## Schorschel

> Ich hoffe, ich habe hier damit keinen gelangweilt und wollte nur auch mal etwas Positives von mir berichten.
> Viele Grüße an alle
> Michael


Hallo Michael,

schön dass Du wieder "da" bist...

Das nächste Mal solltest Du unbedingt von Malaga aus nach Granada fahren und Dir die Alhambra ansehen. Am besten früh morgens - ein unvergessliches Erlebnis!!

Ich freue mich, dass es Dir gut geht!

Herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden sendet Dir

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

> Das nächste Mal solltest Du unbedingt von Malaga aus nach Granada fahren und Dir die Alhambra ansehen. Am besten früh morgens - ein unvergessliches Erlebnis!!
> Schorschel


Das habe ich mir fest vorgenommen. Natürlich möchte ich meine Frau dabei haben. Vielleicht klappt es jetzt in ihren Schulferien.

Zum allererstenmal haben die Schulferien angefangen, ohne dass wir irgendwas geplant haben. 
Vergangene Woche konsultierte ich auf Rudolfs Empfehlung zum erstenmal einen Heilpraktiker und das nur, weil er auch ein promovierter Mediziner ist. Ich gebe zu, dass es evtl. meine großen Vorurteile sind, die ich irgendwie nicht ablegen kann.
Meine Frau möchte, dass ich nun die neben der schulmedizinischen Behandlung eingeschlagene Heilpraktikertherapie durchziehe und verzichtet deshalb auf jegliche Urlaubsplanung. Sie verspricht sich viel davon, obwohl ich da ziemlich skeptisch bin und diese Nacht sogar vor der anstehenden 3. Sitzung heute mittag nicht schlafen kann. Obwohl die Behandlung nur mit einigen Infusionen und netten Gesprächen sanft verläuft, bin ich trotzdem ziemlich aufgeregt, da ich immer noch am Nutzen dieser Therapie einen ziemlichen Zweifel habe, was hier nicht gerade förderlich ist, aber so bin ich nun mal.
Wahrscheinlich mache ich das auch mehr meiner Frau zuliebe, obwohl ich krampfhaft versuche, fest daran zu glauben, was ja auch wiederum falsch ist, da es ja wieder krampfhaft ist, aber was soll ich mit mir machen, ich kann´s eben nicht anders. Ich bin schon froh, dass ich mich schon mal dazu durchgerungen habe und hoffe nur, dass ich auch länger dabei bleibe. Manchmal denke ich wirklich, mir sei nicht mehr zu helfen, als ob ich mich gegen jede Hilfe wehren würde.
Ich wünschte mir so sehr, ich könnte nur einmal einfach ohne wenn und aber einem alternativen Therapeuten vertrauen, aber wahrscheinlich liegt es auch daran, dass ich als Kassenpatient wirklich alles selbst bezahlen muß und man hört mmer wieder von allen Seiten, wie oft nicht nur unsere Notlage von einigen wenigen schamlos ausgenutzt wird.
Da fällt mir ein lustiger Spruch meiner Mutter ein "Trau`, schau wem", obwohl sie sehl leichtgläubig war und jedem vertraute, was ich nicht von ihr geerbt habe.
In der Hoffnung auf eine friedliche und vertrauenswürdige Welt
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Vergangene Woche konsultierte ich auf Rudolfs Empfehlung zum erstenmal einen Heilpraktiker und das nur, weil er auch ein promovierter Mediziner ist. Ich gebe zu, dass es evtl. *meine großen Vorurteile* sind, die ich irgendwie nicht ablegen kann...


Hallo Michael,

die habe ich (leider?) bei Heilpraktikern auch und werde sie - ebenso wie Du - nicht los...

Alles Gute wünscht Dir

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> die habe ich (leider?) bei Heilpraktikern auch und werde sie - ebenso wie Du - nicht los...
> Schorschel


Hallo Schorschel,
ich glaube, ich muß das doch ein wenig korrigieren. Es ist eine Praxis für Naturheilkunde ( eine reine Privatpraxis ohne Kassenzulassung ) und der Behandler und seine Frau sind promovierte Ärzte, wobei er selbst zunächst ein Heilpraktiker war. 
Dieses erklärt ein wenig, warum ich mich in die Behandlung begeben habe.
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Michael, hallo, Schorschel
da muß ich Euch beiden aber mal ganz energisch widersprechen, aber wahrscheinlich ist es typisch männlich, so etwas als hokuspokus abzutun, denn mein Mann glaubt auch nicht daran, deshalb hatte er seine damalige Behandlung bei einer homöopathischen Ärztin nach etwa 2 Monaten abgebrochen, obwohl es erste Erfolge gab. Allerdings ist er jetzt bereit, nächste Woche mit mir eine Heilpraktikerin aufzusuchen und in Richtung Dr. Kremer Therapie etwas zu unternehmen.
Sicher, nicht immer lässt sich alles wissenschaftlich untermauern, aber das Ergebnis zählt.
Ich bin im Münsterland aufgewachsen und dort war es früher üblich, regelmäßig zum Homöopathen zu gehen und glaubt mir, dort habe ich manchmal ein Wunder erlebt. Zuletzt bei meiner Patentante, die von der Schulmedizin als Pflegefall ausgemustert wurde, (wir können nichts mehr tun) die aber mit Hilfe der Homöopathie noch sehr schöne 15 Jahre eigenständig in Ihrem Haus erleben durfte. Ähnliche Erfolge dürften auch vom Heilpraktiker zu erwarten sein, denn der Ansatz ist die ganzheitliche Behandlung.
Und im übrigen, Schorschel, wenn Du nicht offen für diese Dinge wärest, hättest Du sicherlich nicht die AHIT gemacht.
Also, Michael, lasse Dich ruhig von Deiner Frau zum Heilpraktiker schleifen, ich schleife auch nächste Woche meinen Göttergatten dahin, gar so schlecht können alle die auch alternativen Wege, die ich für meinen Mann 
heraus gefunden habe, nicht sein, mit momentan nicht nachweisbarem PSA. Im Januar 06 dachte ich, ich würde heute schon Witwe sein. Jeder Weg lohnt sich.
Viele Grüße an Euch beide, Christine

----------


## Berntt

Hallo Michael,
welche Therapie wird denn bei Dir in der Naturheilpraxis durchgeführt ? Hochdosis Vit. C ?
Gruss Berntt

----------


## Schorschel

Mensch, Christine - so ein Donnerwetter am hellichten Tag... ((-:

Es gibt sicher auch bei Heilpraktikern so'ne und solche, und bestimmt ist mancher medizinisch fundiert arbeitende HP diagnostisch und therapeutisch bewanderter als mancher schlechte Arzt.

Aber dennoch: Ich kann halt aus meiner Haut nicht raus, z.B. wenn es um Homöopathie geht - speziell in den höheren Verdünnungsstufen. Und nicht selten werden hier im Forum HP's in Verbindung mit Therapien genannt, denen ich höchst skeptisch gegenüberstehe - ob zu Recht oder Unrecht bleibt dahingestellt.

Unserem gemeinsamen Freund Dr. Kief mit seiner AHIT tust Du m.E. Unrecht, wenn Du ihn in diesem Zusammenhang nennst. Er ist zwar auch offen für alternative Verfahren, aber im Grundsatz durch und durch Arzt und Schulmediziner. Die AHIT (zu der übrigens gerade eine wissenschaftliche Studie veröffentlicht wird) ist ein Ergebnis von mehreren Jahrzehnten Forschungsarbeit, die er neben seiner Arbeit als Allgemeinmediziner geleistet hat.

Herzliche Grüße in die Domstadt sendet

Schorschel

----------


## christinew

Ach, Schorschel, als Donnerwetter war es doch gar nicht gemeint, ich versuche doch nur bei Euch Männern eine Tür zu öffnen, um zuzulassen, zu überlegen, das es da vielleicht auch noch andere Möglichkeiten als die reine Schulmedizin gibt, die dem Körper etwas gutes tun und damit den Körper so zu stabilisieren, dass eigene aktive Krebsabwehr stattfinden kann. Ich kann das alles rhetorisch doch gar nicht so rüberbringen, aber ich bin davon überzeugt.
Und um Gottes willen, ich wollte doch den Dr. Kief nicht in die falsche Ecke stellen, da bin ich falsch verstanden worden. Was ich damit sagen wollte, ist doch folgendes: nach allem, was ich bisher im BPS Forum über die AHIT gelesen habe, wird sie doch auch von vielen Teilnehmern nicht ernst genommen und auch angezweifelt. Lediglich Dr. fs. beurteilt Deine und auch die meines Mannes AHIT Therapie als: scheint in diese Richtung zu gehen.
Also, Fazit: offen sein für auch evtl. andere Möglichkeiten, Rustra hat da in letzter Zeit etliche hochinteressante Themen angeschnitten, die auch ich im Riecher habe.
Letztendlich, wir sind noch in der Sonne, mein Mann fühlt sich und sieht aus wie das blühende Leben, wir fliegen am 3.7. nach Köln und am 4.7. haben wir Termin bei einer Heilpraktikerin, und natürlich Uro und Zometa in der Uniklinik, und CT und und und. (und mal wieder Kölsch trinken) Du siehst also, wir wollen zweigleisig fahren.
Gruß Christine

----------


## Michael

> Hallo Michael,
> welche Therapie wird denn bei Dir in der Naturheilpraxis durchgeführt ? Hochdosis Vit. C ?
> Gruss Berntt


Hallo Berntt, 
Hochdosis Vit. C gehört natürlich dazu, was ich auch heute als eine 30 g.-Infusion eingetrichtert bekam und soll alle 3 Tage bis auf weiteres wiederholt werden. Zusätzlich bekomme ich noch einige Enzyme ( Regacan, Regazym u.ä.s.mein Profil) und natürlich Selen, nachdem heute der Immunstatus bekannt wurde. Meine Blutwerte sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus. Etwas anämisch, aber sonst o.K.
Morgen bekomme ich bei meinem Uro die 10. Zometa + Zoladex. Blutbild wird dann auch zur Lasten der Kasse gemacht, das ich dann gut mit dem beim Naturheilkunder privat gemachtem BB vergleichen kann.
Also es tut sich was, das nur, um die Christine zu beruhigen.
Liebe Christine, eigentlich sind es keine homöopathischen Mittel, deren ich mich da bediene, es sind nur Substanzen, die die GKV nicht bezahlt.
So richtig auf Homöopathie fahre ich noch nicht ab. Ich lasse mich ersteinmal auf den zweigleisigen Kampf ein und werde versuchen, die Strategie ziemlich kritisch zu betrachten. Ich hoffe das Beste, obwohl mich der Kampf manchmal ziemlich müde und fertig macht.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Mitkämpfer und Freunde,
heute Morgen um 6.00 Uhr wurde ich leider von heftigen Schmerzen im linken Steißbeinbereich geweckt, die mich fast zum Heulen brachten. Nachdem ich dann jeweils 30 Tr. Valoron N+ Stangyl eingenommen habe, bin ich jetzt nach 40 Min. Gott sei Dank schmerzfrei. Das Ganze ist für mich nur deshalb so schlimm, weil ich heute Nacht um 0.30 Uhr prophylaktisch vor dem Schlafengehen dieselbe Portion von den genannten Mitteln bereits eingenommen habe. Jetzt werden einige Schlaue von uns wieder sagen: Der Michael mit seinen Schmerzen schon wieder" Ja und, dann klickt es weg. Ich schreibe dieses deshalb, weil ich seit ca. zwei Wochen zusätzlich alternativ behandelt werde und daher ein wenig ungeduldig auf irgendeine minimale Rückkopplung warte, die mich motiviert, weiter mitzumachen, zumal ich mir mindestens eine kleine Schmerzreduktion davon versprochen habe, auf jeden Fall aber keine Schmerzzunahme. Ich weiß, dass es in der kurzen Zeit zu viel erwartet ist .
Eigentlich wollte ich aber eher über einen schönen Abend, den ich gestern mit meiner Frau und meinem Bruder erlebte, berichten bzw. meine Freude darüber mit Euch teilen. Da meine Frau auf einen längeren Urlaub in diesen Ferien wegen mir verzichtet, da sie drei mal die Woche mit mir zu meinem Arzt für Naturheilkunde fährt, versucht sie für die freien Tage dazwischen immer wieder etwas zu unternehmen. Nach der nächsten Behandlung morgen, fahren wir direkt von der Praxis aus nach Amsterdam und bleiben da bis Mittwoch, wo wir auf dem Rückweg bei meiner Naturheilkunde eine kleine Pause für einige Infusionen einlegen. Woche später fliegen wir für 3 Tage nach Sardinien wieder direkt nach der Behandlung. Einige andere Veranstaltungen werden dann kurzfristig dazwischen geschoben und ich merke, dass der Urlaub auch Zuhause schön sein kann.
Gestern waren wir z. B. in Balve/Sauerland , wo in der riesigen Höhle der " Rigoletto" von Verdi von der schlesischen Oper aus Beuthen gespielt wurde. Es war ein geiles Erlebnis, um es mit den Worten meiner Söhne auszudrücken. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es da so eine tolle Akustik geben würde, es war für uns alle gigantisch, zumal mein Bruder und ich die Balver Höhle aus unserer Jugendzeit kannten. Denn genau vor 40 Jahren waren wir beide 500 m von der Höhle entfernt in einem katholischen Internat untergebracht, wo wir als Spätaussiedler aus Schlesien Deutsch gelernt haben. Danach als alle Zuschauer schon weg waren, standen wir noch draußen an einem Sehtisch und konnten uns mit einigen Akteuren in Polnisch unterhalten, was auch für meinen Bruder ein riesiges Erlebnis bedeutete. Ja wir haben uns zum Schluss sogar mit der krakauer Hauptdarstellerin (Jilda, Rigolettos Tochter)unterhalten und ihr zu ihrer wunderschönen Stimme gratuliert und als diese hörte, dass ich öfter im Jahr in Krakau bin (meine Kurzflüge), gab sie mir ihre Visitenkerte und lud mich beim nächsten Krakaubesuch in die Krakauer Oper, die ich bisher immer nur von außen bewundert habe, ein.
Ich hoffe, Ihr habt meinen Enthusiasmus bemerkt, der mich einige Schmerzen auch wieder vergessen ließ. Wenn es doch nur diesen Sch..krebs nicht gäbe.
Einen wunderschönen Sonntag
Michael

----------


## Berntt

Hallo Michael,
wenn Deine Schmerztherapie nicht ausreicht, kann die Wirkung der Schmerzemittel zusätzlich durch die Gabe von Anafranil - eigentlich ein Antidepressivum- verstärkt werden.

Auszug aus Onmeda.de:
"Anafranil:
...Der Wirkstoff kann zudem bei chronischen Schmerzen, die häufig auch eine psychische Komponente haben, innerhalb eines Therapiekonzeptes angewendet werden. *Die Schmerzskala, die Clomipramin dabei abdeckt, reicht von leichten bis mäßig starken Schmerzen bis zu starken bis sehr starken Schmerzen..."*


Gruss Berntt

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Michael,
> wenn Deine Schmerztherapie nicht ausreicht, kann die Wirkung der Schmerzemittel zusätzlich durch die Gabe von Anafranil - eigentlich ein Antidepressivum- verstärkt werden.
> 
> Auszug aus Onmeda.de:
> "Anafranil:
> ...Der Wirkstoff kann zudem bei chronischen Schmerzen, die häufig auch eine psychische Komponente haben, innerhalb eines Therapiekonzeptes angewendet werden. *Die Schmerzskala, die Clomipramin dabei abdeckt, reicht von leichten bis mäßig starken Schmerzen bis zu starken bis sehr starken Schmerzen..."*
> 
> 
> Gruss Berntt


Hallo Berntt,

tut er doch schon mit Stangyl (Trimipramin)

Entscheidend ist, Valoron UND Stangyl nach Uhrzeit und nicht nach Bedarf zu nehmen - nicht auslassen, wenn es gerade mal gut geht.
In der Akutphase kann eine Extradosis Valoron genommen werden - extra Stangyl bringt nicht wirklich etwas.

Eine Samariumtherapie sollte erwogen werden.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Michael

> Entscheidend ist, Valoron UND Stangyl nach Uhrzeit und nicht nach Bedarf zu nehmen - nicht auslassen, wenn es gerade mal gut geht.


Tu ich doch schon. 
Danke fs. Würden Sie Samarium der Strahlentherapie vorziehen?
Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## Urologe

... Strahlentherapie ist zu bevorzugen, wenn Frakturgefahr in einem Bereich besteht. 

Samarium erreicht eigentlich ALLE Knochenbefunde mit Schmerzlinderung für 3-4 Monate (wenn man zu den "Ansprechern" gehört.

Ich habe auch schon deutliche synergistische Effekte mit nachfolgender Chemotherapie gesehen (wurde schon mal unter dem Stichwort Rhenium hier in Forum diskutiert).

Das sehen aber nicht alle Nuklearmediziner gleichermaßen so - und erst Recht nicht die Onkologen. Ich habe das Glück, hier vor Ort einen Nuk. zu haben, der wissenschaftlich weiterhin tätig ist und mit mir konform geht. Studien dazu sind in Arbeit.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Berntt

Hallo,
mein letztes Knochenszinti zeigte einige "Hotspots" im Berich der Wirbelsäule, wobei es sich ja dabei nicht unbedingt um Metastasen handeln muss, aber der Gedanke doch durchaus naheliegt ( PSA z.Zt 0,18 unter kompl. Androgenblockade). Ich fragte meinen Strahlentherapeuten nach der Möglichkeit, schon frühzeitig eine Samarimtherapie einzusetzen. Die Universitätsklinik hier am Ort, hält das z.Zt. nicht für sinnvoll, da ich noch keine Schmerzen habe. Hauptargument gegen diese Behandlung in meiner Situation ist wohl die zu erwartende Knochenmarkschädigung durch eine Samariumherapie im Sinne einer Anämie (Blutarmut) als Nebenwirkung der Samariumtherapie.

Gleichwohl gibt es wohl neuere Studien bei Brustkrebspatienten, die eine frühzeitige Samariumtherapie auch bei asymptomatischen Pat. sinnvoll erscheinen lassen.

Gruss Berntt

----------


## WinfriedW

Die Gesellschaft für Biologische Krebsabwehr e.V. *schreibt zu Samarium* folgendes:




> Samarium
> Samarium ist eine radioaktive Substanz, die besonders gut bei Beschwerden infolge von Knochenmetastasen eingesetzt werden kann. Knochenmetastasen können bei fortgeschrittenen Tumoren der weiblichen Brust und der männlichen Prostata auftreten. Ursprünglich wurde die Samariumtherapie zur Bekämpfung von Schmerzen eingesetzt, *bis sich herausstellte, dass bei wiederholter Anwendung nicht nur die Schmerzen, sondern auch die Knochenmetastasen zurückgehen. Die Samariumtherapie kann eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zu der Therapie mit Bisphosphonaten sein.* Die Behandlung kann ambulant durchgeführt werden. Vor Beginn sollten ein Knochenszintigramm und ein Blutbild erstellt werden, um den Verlauf der Therapie kontrollieren zu können. Die Behandlung wird alle drei Monate wiederholt und sollte sich über den Zeitraum eines Jahres erstrecken.


Ich habe an irgendeiner anderen Stelle - fragt mich bitte nicht wo - gelesen, dass Samarium-153 bei Mikrometastasen in den Knochen möglicherweise sogar kurativ sein könnte - alles ziemlich spekulativ. Angeblich sei es so, dass Knochenmetastasen niemals neu in bestrahlten Regionen auftreten. Scheinbar entzieht die Bestrahlung den Knochenmetastasen den Boden, auf denen sie wachsen. Es gibt offenbar die Vorstellung, dass man mit Samarium großflächig ein Milieu schaffen kann, das Knochenmetastasen entgegen wirkt.

Ich befinde mich im Moment in der ungemütlichen Situation, dass mein PSA-Wert unter Taxotere ansteigt. Damit scheint die Taxotere-Therapie weitgehend ausgereizt zu sein. Vor diesem Hintergrund diskutiere ich mit meiner Onkologin intensiv, was ich sinnvollerweise tun könnte.

Mir wurden bei Diagnosestellung vor zwei Jahren Knochenmetastasen nachgewiesen. Unter Therapie ist mein Skelettszintigramm schon seit geraumer Zeit ohne Mehranreicherungen. Auch das Cholin-PET bringt keinen Befund. Ich bin schmerzfrei.

Die Diskussion erbrachte, dass ich seit einer Woche Ketoconazol einnehme. In wieweit dies greift, bleibt abzuwarten. Außerdem habe ich Samarium ins Gespräch gebracht. Meine Sorge ist, dass ich in Kürze mit allen möglichern Knochenbefunden konfrontiert sein könnte. Außerdem ist völlig unklar, wo mein PSA her kommt - vielleicht auch aus den Knochen.

Meine Onkologin fände in meinem Falle einen Versuch mit Samarium-153 durchaus sinnvoll. Allerdings ist  Samarium  nur zur palliativen Schmerztherapie bei Knochenmetastasen zugelassen. Vor diesem Hintergrund wagt sie es nicht, mir Samarium  zu verordnen. Sie wäre bereit, einen Kostenübernahmeantrag an die Kasse zu stellen. Das habe ich nun erst mal aus strategischen Gründen abgebogen. 

Mein Urologe sagt zu dem Thema: Ob sie Schmerzen haben, wissen nur Sie. Mir Samarium verordnen, so weit wollte er dann doch nicht gehen. Das überlässt er dann doch lieber der Onkologin - dazwischen dann der Patient.

WW

----------


## Michael

Hallo Winfried,
danke für Deinen Beitrag. Es tut mir leid, dass das Taxotere bei Dir nicht mehr greift und wünsche Dir, dass Du andere Alternativen findest. Andererseits ist es seltsam, Deine Knochenmetastasen sind verschwunden, das Cholin-PET-CT ist sauber und Du hast keine Schmerzen, wäre traumhaft für mich, anererseits würde mich der PSA-Wert dann auch wieder nerven. Allerdings erfahre ich meinen neuen PSA-Wert wohl erst am Dienstag, bzw. Mittwoch, wenn ich aus Amsterdam wieder zurück bin. Im Moment läßt er mich eh kalt.
Sonst kann ich mich nicht mehr dazu äußern, da ich gerade schmerzfrei, aber auch ziemlich hi bin.
Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## Berntt

Halo, habe folgenden Artikel zur Samariumtherapie gefunden:

*Ausblick: Radionuklidtherapie mit Samarium-153-EDTMP nicht nur als palliative Schmerztherapie geeignet*

Um den optimalen Effekt der Radionuklidtherapie zu gewährleisten, sollte diese möglichst *frühzeitig* eingesetzt werden, denn: Eine Studie von Dafermou et al. (2001) in die 610 Patienten eingeschlossen wurden, belegt, dass mehr Patienten von der Therapie profitierten, wenn diese früher eingesetzt wurde.5 Darüber hinaus könnten, so der Nuklearmediziner, durch einen frühzeitigen Einsatz der Radionuklidtherapie möglicherweise nicht nur kleine Metastasen besser therapiert, sondern auch Mikrometastasen unter Umständen sogar kurativ behandelt werden. In der Literatur wird deshalb darüber diskutiert, eine Remissionsinduktion und -erhaltung mit dieser Therapie durchzuführen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit die Effektivität der Radionuklidtherapie zu steigern, stellt die wiederholte Applikation - im Abstand von 8 Wochen - dar. So zeigt eine Arbeit von Palmedo et al., dass die Responserate bei einer zweimaligen Radionuklid-Applikation deutlich höher war, als bei einer einmaligen Gabe. Auch die Überlebenszeit und die mittlere Time to progression rate war in dieser Gruppe deutlich gesteigert.6 Auch erscheint die Kombination von Radionuklidtherapie und Chemotherapie ein neuer und Erfolg versprechender Ansatz zur Therapie von osteoblastischen Knochenmetastasen zu sein. Denn hier ergibt sich ein überadditiver Effekt im Sinne einer Radiochemotherapie, der zum Teil deutliche Hinweise auf eine partielle Remission und Verlängerung des Überlebens bei gering bis mäßig erhöhter, aber tolerabler Toxizität aufweist.7,8

Da *Samarium*-153 nur von einem Nuklearmediziner eingesetzt werden darf, hängt der Erfolg einer multimodalen Schmerztherapie in erster Linie von einer guten interdisziplinären Zusammenarbeit ab: Der Nuklearmediziner führt die Radionuklidtherapie durch, jedoch die Betreuung, z.B. Kontrolle des Blutbilds, erfolgt durch den überweisenden Arzt.

Wenn es also unser Ziel ist, die Lebensqualität unserer Tumor-Patienten durch Schmerzlinderung zu verbessern, ohne anderweitige Einschränkungen zu bewirken, sollten wir alle Hand in Hand arbeiten und zwar möglichst früh, so der abschließende Appell von Dr. Czech.

1 Schöneich et al., Urologe A 37: 162 - 166, 1998
2 Coleman, Cancer Treat Rev (2001) 27: 165-176
3 Bonica. The Management of Pain, 2nd ed, 1990
4 Serafini et al., J Clin Oncol, 1998;16:1574-1581
5 Dafermou et al., EJNM, 2001;28
6 Palmedo et al., J Clin Oncol, 2003;21
7 Sciuto et al., J Nucl Med 2002;43:79-86
8 Tu et al., Lancet 2001;357: 336-341 
Quelle: Symposium Quadramet® - Palliative Schmerztherapie osteoblastischer Knochenmetastasen, 23.03.06,
Berlin, Deutscher Krebskongress 2006; Schering Deutschland GmbH

----------


## Urologe

> Meine Onkologin fände in meinem Falle einen Versuch mit Samarium-153 durchaus sinnvoll. Allerdings ist  Samarium  nur zur palliativen Schmerztherapie bei Knochenmetastasen zugelassen. Vor diesem Hintergrund wagt sie es nicht, mir Samarium  zu verordnen. Sie wäre bereit, einen Kostenübernahmeantrag an die Kasse zu stellen. Das habe ich nun erst mal aus strategischen Gründen abgebogen. 
> 
> Mein Urologe sagt zu dem Thema: *Ob sie Schmerzen haben, wissen nur Sie*. Mir Samarium verordnen, so weit wollte er dann doch nicht gehen. Das überlässt er dann doch lieber der Onkologin - dazwischen dann der Patient.
> 
> WW


... das ist der Punkt, wo man(n) in Zusammenarbeit mit einem kooperativen Nuklearmediziner gut ansetzen kann!

Gruss
fs

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
habe heute den ganzen Samstag bis jetzt fast nur im Bett verbracht. Ich bin heute um 8.15 Uhr von heftigen Schmerzen geweckt worden. Habe dann Valoron + Stangyl eingenommen, was ich in der letzten Zeit ein wenig geschludert habe. Ich weiß, ich war wieder mal etwas übermütig und zu naiv. In Amsterdam hörten meine Schmerzen ganz auf, nachdem ich bis zum letzten Dienstag regelmäßig und nicht nach Bedarf Valoron und Stangyl genommen habe. Dienstagabend vor dem Schlafengehen nahm ich dann eine Morphin 60 Retard ein und hatte die ganze Nacht auch Ruhe und da ich völlig schmerzfrei war wie seit Monaten nicht mehr und nach der letzten Morphintablette schon 14 Stunden vergangen waren, beschloss ich gar nichts mehr einzunehmen. Ich fühlte mich ganz herrlich. Gegen Mittag traten wir die Heimreise an, da waren es inzwischen fast 18 Stunden nach der letzten Morphin und ich begann schon fast enthusiastisch zu sein, traute dem Braten aber immer noch nicht richtig. Ich dachte, wäre toll, wenn die Naturheilkunde schon greifen würde.
Um 15.00 Uhr hatte ich den Arzttermin in Bochum, wo wir auch pünktlich angekommen waren. Ich ganz glücklich, dass ich seit über 20 Stunden kein Schmerzmittel mehr brauchte, wollte es immer noch nicht richtig glauben. Hier bekam ich meine üblichen Infusionen und Injektionen. Hier traf ich auch den Herrn Hohenhorst, den ich da schon vor einer Woche kennen gelernt habe ( der Rudolf kennt ihn). Hier berichtete ich wieder von meiner angenehmer Erfahrung der absoluten Schmerzlosigkeit.
Den ganzen Donnerstag brauchte ich auch keine Schmerzmitteln einzunehmen und auch die Nacht zum Freitag überstand ich ohne etwas einzunehmen.
Erst am Freitag stellten sich langsam schleichende Schmerzen im Bereich meiner Metastasen ein, was dazu führte, dass ich zur Valorontropfen griff, die ich dann natürlich, überheblich wie ich bin, nicht regelmäßig genommen habe.
Im Übrigen, in Amsterdam war es herrlich trotz des schlechten wechselhaftigen Wetters. Meine Frau und ich haben zwei wunderschöne Abende erlebt. Die Grachtenspaziergänge bleiben mir unvergesslich, obwohl wir schon öfter in Amstedam waren. Wahrscheinlich erlebte ich es jetzt ganz anders eben wegen meiner Erkrankung und die völlige Schmerzlosigkeit läßt diese Momente unvergessen bleiben.

Den Beginn des heutigen Tages habe ich schon oben geschildert. Momentan nehme ich meine üblichen Portionen Valoron und Stangyl ein und will heute Abend auf Morphin 60 Retard umsteigen, um evtl. wieder eine völlige Schmerzfreiheit zu erzielen. Jetzt um 19.oo Uhr geht es mir etwas besser, nachdem ich um 17.30 erst das Bett verlassen habe, da ich mich ganz mies gefühlt habe. Inzwischen geht es mir immer besser, was ich mit Freude feststellen muss.
Es war sehr naiv von mir, schon jetzt an die Wirkung der Naturheilkunde zu glauben, zumal ich da sehr skeptisch bin, was natürlich für den Heilerfolg nicht förderlich sein kann, wenn ich aber schon in den ersten 3 Wochen fast meine gesamte Monatsrente nur für Laborbefunde und Medikamente ausgebe, dann will ich aber zumindest keine Verschlechterung meines jetzigen Zustandes erfahren.
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... das ist der Punkt, wo man(n) in Zusammenarbeit mit einem kooperativen Nuklearmediziner gut ansetzen kann!


Hallo fs,

ich muss das nochmal hinterfragen: Wenn die Voraussetzungen gegeben sind, also z. B. schmerzhafte Knochenmetastasen, kann dann der Urologe ohne weiteres Samarium verordnen? Oder muss er vorher das OK der Krankenkasse einholen?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

wie bekannt wurde es mir vom Uro verschrieben, aber nicht durchgeführt, da ich keine Schmerzem hatte. Dafür wurde ein Scinti gemacht, mit den bekannten ruhenden Metastasen.

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Hans,

mich treiben nicht wirklich die Schmerzen, sondern *dieses hier* um. Wenn es aber von Vorteil sein sollte, dann stellen sie sich bei mir spontan ein und sei es nur im Geldbeutel  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: .

WW

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
da ich vor 40 Min. eine Ladung von 30 Tr. Tilidin + 20 Tr. Stangyl wegen starker, nervender Schmerzen eingenommen habe und die Schmerzen jetzt um 5.30 Uhr größtenteils nachgelassen haben und ich aber trotzdem nicht weiter schlafen kann, da mir so vieles durch den Kopf geistert, beschloss ich, aufzustehen und einiges hier zu veröffentlichen, zumal meine Frau und ich heute Abend für 4 Tage nach Sardinien fliegen und ich daher im Forum pausieren werde. 
Genau heue vor 40 Jahren ist meine Mutter mit ihren zwei Söhnen (mein Bruder und ich) als Spätaussiedlerin aus Oberschlesien (heute Polen) nach Friedland bei Göttingen gekommen. Damals war es der Freitag.
Die Spätaussiedler waren damals schon ziemlich clever ob des Zeitpunktes der Ankunft in Deutschland , und zwar hat man uns in der alten Heimat damals schon geraten, möglichst am Donnerstag Schlesien zu verlassen, um dann am darauffolgenden Freitag, Friedland zu erreichen, weil es ein Durchgangslager war, in dem man maximal 3 Tage bleiben würde wegen der Registrierung und anderer Formalitäten, danach wurde man so schnell als möglich in die vielen anderen Lager in Deutschland verteilt, die man sich natürlich aussuchen durfte, aber in denen man dann schon mehr oder weniger selbständig war, sprich Möbel anschaffen, kochen, einkaufen evtl erste Arbeitsschritte.
In Friedland wiederum wurde man schön verwöhnt, man konnte sich gebrauchte Kleidung in allen Größen und Formaten aussuchen und mitnehmen, was einem gefiel. Es gab eine Kantine mit einer Vollpension für uns, natürlich kostenlos, ein einziger kleiner Haken war, dass man gern in der Kirche gesehen wurde, was uns ja nicht schwer viel, waren mein Bruder und ich doch Messdiener in Schlesien, aber manch einer musste sich da schon Mühe geben. Jetzt wird es klar, warum man in Friedland am besten am Freitag ankam, vor allem Freitagnachmittag, wo alle Büros schon geschlossen hatten. Man hat sage und schreibe zwei volle Tage Schlaraffenland gewonnen und musste notgedrungen insgesamt fünf Tage bis zum darauffolgenden Mittwoch bleiben, welch ein Opfer in der neuen Heimat. 
Ich erzähle das deshalb, weil mein Bruder gestern Abend die engsten noch lebenden Verwandten und ihren Nachwuchs mit Nachwuchs, die bei unserem Abschied (Vertreibung) aus Schlesien dabei waren, zum Essen eingeladen hat und wir waren immerhin 19 Personen, gut, sechs habe ich schon alleine geliefert, aber obwohl die anderen nicht so vermehrungsfreundlich waren, kamen doch noch allerhand zusammen. Ich erinnere mich mit Wehmut, wie die kleine und verkommene, wie alles damals im Kommunismus, verwahrloste Straße sich mit Nachbarn und Freunden füllte und Spalier bildete als wir aus dem Haus kamen, um in das Auto zu steigen, das uns nach Gleiwitz zum Zug bringen sollte. Ich sehe mich als einen 15 jährigen, pubertierenden, pickeligen Jugendlichen, der wie ein kleines Kind heulte und sein kleines Geburtsstädtchen Tost nicht freiwillig verlassen wollte. Ich fand die Welt total ungerecht, einerseits kursierten Märchen vom Schlaraffenland Deutschland, von der grenzenlosen Demokratie und Reisefreiheit, um die uns schon viele beneideten, andrerseits konnte ich nicht einsehen, warum ich dafür meine vielen Freunde und Freundinnen, ja das schönste Städtchen, das ich fast bis heute kenne (ist sehr übertrieben) verlassen sollte, nur weil meine Vorfahren Deutsche waren, die ja ein komisches Deutsch nur dann sprachen, wenn sie nicht wollten, dass wir Kinder etwas verstehen, weil wir Kinder natürlich nur Polnisch sprachen. Es war mir damals unbegreiflich, dass man mich aus diesem Vertrauten Netz gerissen hatte, ohne mich zu fragen. Natürlich war ich nach außen ein wenig stolz darauf, als ich die neidvollen Blicke der Nachbarn sah; denn man darf nicht vergessen, es gab Familien, die sich schon jahrelang um eine Ausreise bemühten, die aber immer wieder neue Absagen von der Bezirksregierung bekamen. Einige meinten schon, dass unsere Mutter ganz schön jemanden geschmiert haben muss, dass unser erster Ausreiseantrag direkt bewilligt wurde, dabei hatte die Frau doch gar nichts zu schmieren gehabt, gehörte sie doch mit ihren zwei unehelichen Kindern zu den Ärmsten der Stadt, die praktisch nur durch die Hilfe einer entfernten Cousine aus Deutschland monatlich mit Paketen versorgt wurde und somit ihr Überleben gesichert war. Jetzt habe ich mich aber ausgelassen und das nur deshalb, weil ich bei dem Essen gestern auch ziemliche Schmerzen bekam, obwohl ich meine Portion Schmertropfen eingenommen hatte und obwohl ich noch 2 mitgenommene Ibuprofens 600 auch noch zusätzlich geschluckt habe.
Ich bin langsam so verzweifelt, die Naturheilkunde kann natürlich den akuten Schmerzen kurzfristig auch nichts entgegensetzen, so dass ich jetzt fest entschlossen bin, demnächst mit der Samariumtherapie anzufangen, zumal mein Blutbild noch relativ gesund aussieht und der Nuklearmediziner in Essen es nach dem Knochenszinti empfohlen hat. Das Leben verliert für mich immer mehr an seinem Wert und ich möchte noch so gern mich mit meinen Kindern freuen und lachen und feiern und nicht immer nur wie ein Miesepeter aussehen. Es kotzt mich an, permanent zwischen den Schmerzmitteln zu irren, um die Nebenwirkungen, die manchmal schlimmer als die Schmerzen sind, in Schah zu halten.
Ich hoffe, die ein paar Tage auf Sardinien werden mir gut tun und verbleibe mit herzlichen Grüßen.
Michael

----------


## Michael

Lieber Hutschi, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem geburtstag.
Michael

----------


## Michael

Das gestrige MRT ist nicht sehr aufbauend verlaufen(s. Profil).
Vorgestern kamen meine Frau und ich aus Sardinien mitten in der Nacht zurück (Ryanair, Weeze). Es waren herrliche, unvergessliche Tage, zumal wir einen ganz anderen Teil (Alghero) der Insel kennen und lieben gelernt haben. Bis dahin kannten wir nur Olbia, wo wir nächste Woche wieder hinfliegen, allerdings kennen wir Olbia nur vom schlechten Wetter im Februar her. In Alghero fanden wir die super Karibikstrände, die wenig turistisch erschlossen sind. Wir liehen uns für drei Tage zwei Farhrräder aus und machten die Umbegung auf uns aufmerksam. Übrigens das Radfahren hat mich auch die Schmerzen vergessen lassen, so dass ich miene regelmäßige Schmerzmitteleinnahme schon mal geschludert habe und es ging auch gut, natürlich ganz ohne ging es nicht. Unser erstes Ziel nach dem Kurztrip war die Naturheilpraxis, wo ich mich wieder in die Realität versetzt fühlte, obwohl die Praxisumgebung ganz toll, freundlich und beruhigend ist. Nach einigen Injektionen und 30g Vit-C-Infusion ging es anschließend weiter zum nächsten Termin nach E-Kupferdreh zum MRT, was mir wieder einen ziemliche Tiefschlag versetzte, wie schon oben erwähnt. Ich weiß nicht, was ich da für Wunder erwartet habe, aber diesen ausführlichen Befund hätte ich mir auch schenken können. Na gut, Augen schließen und durch, geht leider nicht.
Wenn ich da an meine Schmerzqualitäten und -lokalisationen denke, dann deckt sich das schon mit dem Kernspin.
Nun wie dem auch sei, ich versuche mit aller Kraft weiter, dem verbliebenen Leben (keiner weiß wie lange) einiges an Freuden zu entlocken und bin eigentlich nun so weit, dass ich für jede freie schmerzlose Minute dankbar bin und wenn es nur der Chemie ( zurzeit Tilidn Tr.+Stangyl, sporadisch Morphin 20 mg) zu verdanken ist und vielleicht wird auch die intensiv und umfangreich angewandte Naturheilkunde irgendwann greifen. Allerdings fürchte ich, wird meine Geduld sich mit zunehmendem Alter  immer mehr dem Ende nähern.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ausgedehnte erhebliche osteoplastische Metastasierung des Os sacrums beidseits sowie der unteren Lendenwirbelsäule und der überwiegend linken Beckenschaufel und des linken Hüftgelenks sowie des linken Sitzbeins und der Symphyse und des linken Schambeins


D. h., die Metastasen wachsen mit und ohne Therapie munter weiter? Wenn's so ist, dann könnte man die Therapie auch lassen. Oder?

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Michael!

Es gibt verschiedene Radionuklide, die in der Schmerzpalliation eingesetzt werden. So hat z.B. Samarium - 153 eine relativ geringe max. Reichweite von 3,4 mm in den Knochen. Bei einer sog. diffusen Metastasierung wird dieses Radionuklid recht häufig eingesetzt. Es gibt aber auch Strontium -89 mit 6,7 mm oder Phosphor - 32 mit 8 mm und Rhenium - 188 mit 9,2 mm Reichweite, um nur einige Radionuklide zu nennen.
Der verantwortliche Strahlentherapeut sollte mit Dir die Therapie abstimmen, die für Deine individuelle Situation am sinnvollsten ist. Oft können an bestimmten Standorten aber auch nur bestimmte Therapievarianten durchgeführt werden.

Die Indikationen liegen bei Dir vor.

Nur sollten evtl. Kontraindikationen, z.B. eine mögliche Rückenmarks-Kompression oder schnell fallende Blutzellzahlen usw. mit Dir weitreichend erörtert werden. In Deinem Fall sollte der Nuklearmediziner so schnell wie möglich in das gesamte Patientenmanagement eingebunden werden, um ein therapeutisches Gesamtkonzept aller analgetischen Methoden inklusive nichtsteroidaler Antiphlogistika, Opiate, hormoneller oder antihormoneller Therapie, Chemotherapie und externer Bestrahlung zu erstellen.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Michael

> D. h., die Metastasen wachsen mit und ohne Therapie munter weiter? Wenn's so ist, dann könnte man die Therapie auch lassen. Oder?
> WW


Im Prinzip hast Du recht, nur wäre dann die Wachstumsgechwindigkeit wahrscheinlich noch höher. Weiß der Kuckuck?

Was schlägst Du denn vor? Dignidas?






> Hallo Michael!
> 
> Es gibt verschiedene Radionuklide, die in der Schmerzpalliation eingesetzt werden. So hat z.B. Samarium - 153 eine relativ geringe max. Reichweite von 3,4 mm in den Knochen. Bei einer sog. diffusen Metastasierung wird dieses Radionuklid recht häufig eingesetzt. 
> Gruß Werner R.


Hallo Werner,
danke für Deine ausführliche Empfehlung. Samarium soll demnächst bei mir auch Anwendung finden. Momentan hat aber mein Naturheilkundler etwas dagegen, sowie er auch gegen das Tilidin und Morphium ist.
Nun habe ich es immer noch gerade so in Griff, will aber in einigen Wochen konsequenter gegen die Schmerzen vorgehen, wenn die Naturheilkunde auch keine Besserung bringt. In 3 Monaten will ich erneut ein MRT machen und dann sehe ich weiter.
Die Schmerzen sind nur dann sehr heftig, wenn ich imer wieder versuche, die Schmerzmittel zu reduzieren und unterwegs bin und Tilidin oder Mrphium nicht dabei habe, so wie heute, als meine Frau und ich in Wuppertal waren. ich die letzte Dosis reduziert habe und nichts anderes mitgenommen hatte als nur eine Ibuprofen 600, das funktioniert dann natürlich nicht. Wir mußten dann schnell nach Hause (auf dem Roller, meine Frau dahinter), wo ich mich dann nach Medikamenteneinnahme hingelegt habe. Jetzt nach einer Stunde bin ich wieder fast schmerzfrei.
Viele Grüße
Michael

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Michael!

Das Dein "Naturheilkundler" Samarium 153 für den Immungesamtstatus für problematisch hält, verstehe ich. 

Wenn Du Dich jedoch für diese zusätzliche Therapieform entscheidest, so sollten entsprechende immunstabilisierende Gegenmaßnahmen durchgeführt werden. Er wird mit Dir dann auch in erster Linie über das blutbildende System sprechen, denn da könnten u.U. bei dieser Strahlenanwendung Probleme auftreten, die - wenn nicht gegengesteuert wird - eine weitere diesbezügliche Radionuklidtherapie nicht mehr zulassen.

Was die Anwendung von starken Schmerzmedikamenten betrifft, so tritt nach einiger Zeit auch ein gewisser Gewöhnungsprozess auf, bei einigen Medikamenten besonders. Dieser Effekt kann zusätzliche Schmerzfehlempfindungen erzeugen. Aber das weißt Du alles.

Daher betone ich nochmalig das notwendige Gesamtkonzept aller analgetischen Methoden!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Michael

Hallo Werner,
Du bist gerade online. Viele Grüße.
Michael

PS:
Gleich fahren wir wieder meinen Medikamentencocktail abholen, danach geht es nach Holland zu meinem besten Freund, der ein Nephrologe ist und eine Dialysepraxis in Köln führt, der mir leider aber auch nicht weiter helfen kann. Es tut aber gut, die Befunde und das weitere Vorgehen mit ihm zu besprechen.

----------


## Michael

Heute Morgen um 5:15 Uhr wurde ich schon wieder von heftigen Schmerzen geweckt, die mich fast zur Verzweiflung brachten. Nachdem ich dann aufgestanden bin und mir schnell eine Oxycodon 20 mg mit Naloxon 10 mg eingeworfen habe, lassen die Schmerzen jetzt langsam nach. Leider ist meine Frau dabei auch wach geworden, die arme hat versucht mich zu trösten, weil mein Stöhnen ihr so leid tat. Ganz schlimme Gedanken schossen mir durch den Kopf, indem ich überlegte, was nun passieren würde, wenn man 10 von den Targintabl. bzw. 10 von den Morphin 20 auf einmal nähme. Alle möglichen schlimmen Bilder jagten um die Wette vor meinem geistigen Auge, so dass ans Wiedereinschlafen nicht mehr zu denken war und ich beschloss, lieber aufzustehen und zum Laptop zu greifen, was mir jetzt, da die Schmerzen nun auch immer weniger werden, auch gut getan hat.
Ich glaube, ich werde jetzt doch wieder ruhiger und müder, dass ich es wagen kann, mich wieder hinzulegen. Vielleicht können jetzt Winfried und viele andere jetzt auch verstehen, dass man in meiner Lage schlecht zynisch sein kann, auch wenn ich früher für Zynismus und auch Sarkasmus einiges übrig hatte und nicht immer sehr zimperlich mit humoristischen und kritischen Einlagen war. Und bestimmt hatte ich früher einige mit meiner frechen, aber nicht bös gemeinten Art auch gekränkt und kam manchen wahrscheinlich nach außen hin auch ziemlich arrogant vor.
Es ist schon sehr erstaunlich, wie eine Krankheit, oder genauer gesagt Schmerzen, einen Menschen so sehr verändern können.

----------


## Michael

Hatte heute um 4:00 Uhr heftige Schmerzen im linken Steißbein. Nach Einnahme von 30 Tr. Tilidin trat keine Besserung auf. 4:30 Uhr nahm ich eine Ibu 600 und eine Oxycodon 20mg, um 5:00 Uhr immer noch keine Besserung, eher das Gegenteil, daher schluckte ich noch eine Morphin 20 mg, danach wurde es langsam besser bis ich dann wieder eingeschlafen war. Ich hatte um 9:45 Uhr einen Termin bei meinem Uro bzw. seinem Vertreter, wo ich dann auch völlig schmerzfrei und vollgepumpt mit Schmerzmitteln erschien. Dort ließ ich mir innerhalb einer Std. das Zometa einfließen, bekam mein Blut abgenommen und eine neue Zoladex in die Bauchdecke. Meiner Bitte nach einem Fentanylpflaster wurde auch entsprochen, das ich mir in der Apotheke mit einem BTM-Rp. besorgt habe. 
Auch eine Überweisung zur Strahlentherapie ließ ich mir aushändigen, wo ich mir noch gleich einen Termin telefonisch holen muss. 
Über meine Reaktion auf die sehr starken Schmerzen heute Morgen möchte ich mich jetzt nicht äußern, da es mir momentan gut geht und ich heute mit meiner Frau gegen 17:00 Uhr für 4 Tage nach Olbia fliege. 
Wenn ich am Sonntag zurückkomme, werde ich weitersehen. Jedenfalls habe ich mich erst einmal für die Bestrahlung der Hauptmetastasen 
entschlossen, da ein gewisses Taubheitsgefühl in der Gesäßhaut immer schlimmer wird.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Michael,

viel Spaß auf Deinem Kurzurlaub und alles Gute!!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Hans-W.

Hallo Michael,
es scheint, dass du noch online bist. Obwohl ich mich meistens aus Gesprächen raushalte wo ich keine Ahnung/Erfahrung habe (Schmerzen in diesem Falle) möchte ich dir mitteilen, dass ich deine Beiträge lese und jedes mal mitfühle obwohl ich nichts für dich tun kann. Vielleicht hilft es, einfach zu wissen, dass andere in Gedanken bei dir sind. Ich hoffe, die paar Tage Urlaub tun dir gut.
Alles Gute,
Hans-W.

----------


## Michael

Hallo Schorschel und Hans-W. ,
danke für Eure Reaktion und die guten Wünsche. Ich fühle mich immer noch mental ganz gut und meine Frau freut sich mit und betont mir auch immer wieder, ich sollte es auch genießen, was ich hiermit auch tue.

Ich freue mich natürlich über jede, noch so kleine Reaktion aus dem Forum, wohlhoffend, dass meine Berichte mancheinem vielleicht auch helfen, mit unserem "ungebetenen Gast" bzw."Dauermieter" einigermaßen zurechtzukommen.
Gruß auch an alle anderen Mitleser und möge uns die Freude am Leben nicht genommen werden.
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
danke erstmal für Eure Meldungen.
Wir (meine Frau und ich, meine ich immer wenn ich wir schreibe) hatten 4 göttliche Tage auf Sardinien erlebt, wo wir jetzt schon zum dritten Kurzurlaub waren und wo die Begeisterung immer noch zunimmt.
Das kristallklare Wasser, das mit dem Stand der Sonne seine Farbe von klar über hellblau und Türkis bis dunkel blau wechselt und dazu die fast weißen Strände, die man nur aus Karibikbildern kennt, werden mir in bleibender Erinnerung bleiben, und ich weiß auch, solange ich mich bewegen kann, werde ich immer wieder diese Schönheiten der Natur aufzusuchen versuchen.
Ich bin auch sehr froh, dass ich mir das Fentanylpflaster (5 µg/h) aufgeklebt habe und brauchte daher auch keine zusätzlichen Schmerzmittel mehr einzunehmen. Vor allem konnte ich die Nächte ohne Schmerzunterbrechung durchschlafen.
Erst heute Morgen auf dem Rückflug bekam ich wieder Schmerzen und nahm im Flugzeug 30 Tr. Tilidin + 20 Tr. Stangyl ein. Allerdings sind es dann schon knapp 76 Std. seit das erste Pflaster aufgeklebt wurde vergangen und jetzt Zuhause klebte meine Frau mir ein neues auf. Auf die weitere Entwicklung bin ich sehr gespannt. 
Zwischendurch hatte ich schon kurz das Gefühl, keine Metastasen mehr zu haben, wobei es mir dann schnell wieder einfiel, dass ich dieses Pflaster auf der Haut kleben hatte. Übrigens ganz toll war, dass sogar das Salzwasser dem Pflaster nichts ausgemacht hat und ich bin sehr viel geschwommen, was mich umso mehr freute. Eben die Wasserverträglichkeit ließ mich immer von dem Fentanylpflaster Abstand nehmen. 
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie es sich weiter bewährt. Ich werde weiter berichten.
Alles Gute und Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
das zweite Fentanylpflaster klebt jetzt 48 Std. drauf. Gestern musste ich zusätzlich noch eine Morphin 20 mg am Nachmittag einnehmen, und trotzdem hatte ich den ganzen Tag, zwar nicht unerträgliche, so doch ziemlich lästige Schmerzen im linken Steißbeinberiech, die sich dann erst abends eingestellt haben, so dass ich die Nacht sehr gut durchgeschlafen habe und bin dann erst um 11:30 Uhr aufgestanden. Um 12:00 nachdem ich schon wieder ziemlich genervt ausgesehen haben muss, meinte meine Frau (sie sieht es mir immer an), ich sollte doch noch etwas Tilidin einnehmen, von dem ich dann auch wieder 30 Tr. geschluckt habe. Jetzt, erst 1 1/5 Std. danach merke ich eine schleichende Schmerzreduktion, was auch meine Laune gleich etwas verbessert.
Es ist mir schleierhaft, warum ich da solche Probleme mit der Schmerzbeseitigung haben muss. Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass ich überhaupt nicht zartbesaitet bin, was Schmerzerträglichkeit betrifft, sonst könnte ich es darauf schieben, dass ich vielleicht zu empfindlich bin. Vielleicht ist es aber auch so, dass meine Schmerztoleranz im Laufe der PK-Erkrankung eben abgenommen hat. 
Nun habe ich endlich einen Termin in der Radiologie der Uniklinik Essen am 10.08.07 und hoffe, dass evtl. die Bestrahlung der gröbsten Metastasen im linken Steißbein etwas bringt.
Es ist nicht nur langsam sondern schon lange zum Verzweifeln und meine Frau tut mir erst recht leid, wenn sie fragt, wie sie mir helfen könnte. Allein schon ihr permanentes Dasein ist mir schon eine Riesenhilfe. Nur gut, dass sie noch Ferien hat, allerdings ist die letzte Ferienwoche nun angebrochen und ich bin froh, dass wir die Ferien sehr gut und interessant verbracht haben, und meine Frau gibt mir das Gefühl, dass es eine sehr schöne und intensive Ferienzeit auch für sie war. Wie ich sie kenne, meint sie das auch so, was mich sehr beruhigt.
Nun hoffe ich, mich gleich etwas aufzurappeln, um schwimmen zu gehen; denn das bringt mir immer was, nur merke ich, dass ich immer fauler werde, den ersten Schritt zu tun als da wäre, das Schwimmzeug einzupacken.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
wegen starker Schmerzen in der linken Symphysengegend nahm ich um 2:30 Uhr eine Tabl. Morphium 20 mg, obwohl ich regelmäßig das Fentanyl-Pflaster drauf klebe. Danach schlief ich etwas und um 3:15 Uhr wurde ich schon wieder von unerträglichen Schmerzen in derselben Gegend geweckt. Ich krümmte mich vor Schmerzen, so dass meine Frau wachwurde. Ich tat ihr so leid, sie fragte immer, was sie für mich tun könnte, ich konnte ihr aber keine Antwort geben, konnte nur ihre Hand ganz fest drücken und die Zähne zusammenbeißen. Nach 5 Min. stand ich auf und nahm 30 Tr. Tilidin ein und schluckte dazu noch eine 20-ger Morphium. Habe mich dann nicht mehr ins Bett gelegt, bin einfach im Haus rumgerannt und hoffe, dass meine Frau wieder eingeschlafen ist. Jetzt sitze ich am Comp. und hoffe, dass die Ablenkung und die eingenommenen Mittel doch noch etwas bewirken.
Es ist eine ganz neue Schmerzqualität, die ich erst seit gestern erfahre. Schon gestern früh gegen 7:00 wurde ich durch diese Schmerzen geweckt, die sich dann nach der Medikation eingestellt haben. Im Laufe des Tages kamen sie immer wieder, was mich auch dazu veranlasste, Morphium zu nehmen.
Ach just in dem Moment merke ich, dass sie leicht abnehmen (3:40 Uhr).
So viel nun dazu, dass heute kein Patient Schmerzen erleiden muss. Gut jetzt habe ich wieder Glück, dass es wieder nachlässt und ich merke , wie wohl das tut, natürlich spielt hier auch die euphorisierende Wirkung des Morphiums mit eine Rolle, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich ohne diese Mittel machen sollte, bzw. was passiert, wenn auch die völlig versagen. Langsam bekomme ich eine panische Angst davor. Ich dachte schon, ich wäre endlich gut eingestellt mit dem Fentanyl-Pflaster, mit Tilidin, Morphin und Stangyl, aber leider muss ich immer wieder feststellen, dass sich meine Knochenmetastasen an keine Regeln halten. Ich freue mich schon auf den Freitag, wo ich den Termin in der Radiologie der Essener Uniklinik habe und hoffe aus tiefstem Herzen, dass mir evtl. die Bestrahlung der schlimmsten Metastasen etwas bringt und ich für einige Zeit endlich mal schmerzfrei werde, denn dieses Leben habe ich schon häufig verflucht und hätte ich nicht meine Lieben um mich, würde ich mir mit Sicherheit schon etwas einfallen lassen. Die Mittel dazu stapeln sich bei mir.
Gottseidank, ist meine Frau doch eingeschlafen. Die Arme muss ja früh in die Schule und ich kann heute ausschlafen und den Tag wieder neu genießen, dank der Pharma.
So jetzt gehe ich in die Heia und schlafe meinen Rausch aus.
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Michael, es tut mir so leid, diese Schmerzen, ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob in der Vergangenheit schon darüber gesprochen wurde, aber Du solltest Dich auf jeden Fall auch mit Samarium 153 beschäftigen, so viel ich weiß, wirkt es gut gegen Schmerzen bei Knochenmetastasen, ich würde es auf jeden Fall versuchen, Christine

----------


## Schorschel

> ...So viel nun dazu, dass heute kein Patient Schmerzen erleiden muss...


Lieber Michael,

ich habe ja von den bei fortgeschrittenem PK wirklich wichtigen medizinischen Dingen leider keine Ahnung, und ich hoffe sehr, dass ich noch eine gute Weile nicht gezwungen sein werde, mich damit zu beschäftigen. 

Deine Schmerzthematik verunsichert mich insofern, als ich tatsächlich immer wieder lese und höre, dass Schmerzen heutzutage nicht mehr das Problem seien. Irgendetwas muss bei Deiner Schmerztherapie doch falsch laufen?!?

Dir alles Gute und auch Deiner Frau, über die Du immer so liebevoll schreibst.

Sehr herzliche Grüße aus Wiesbaden!!!!!

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Hallo Christine, hallo Schorschel,
nach einigem hin und her habe ich mich erst mal für die Strahlentherapie entschieden. Über Samarium 153 haben wir schon öfter diskutiert und das hebe ich mir für später auf.
Bis vor ein paar Tagen war ich mit dem Fentanyl-Pflaster eigentlich gut eingestellt. Es war mir auch klar, dass ich bei stärkeren Schmerzen noch zusätzlich zu anderen Mitteln greifen muss. Es ist nur so blöd, wenn es in meiner Schlafphase passiert, dann zweifelt man erst richtig an allen Therapien.
Ich weiß, ich sollte schon etwas eher zur Strahlentherapie, aber da kam die Ferienzeit, die ich der Naturheilkunde geopfert habe und die mir kurzfristig überhaupt nicht weiter helfen kann. Der Naturheilkundler war immer gegen meine starken Schmerzmittel eingestellt, hatte dem aber nichts entgegenzusetzen gehabt und die Schmerzintensität nahm während der Behandlung eher zu als ab.





> Deine Schmerzthematik verunsichert mich insofern, als ich tatsächlich immer wieder lese und höre, dass Schmerzen heutzutage nicht mehr das Problem seien.
> Schorschel


Dieses ist für mich reine Theorie.

Nach der frühen Medikamenteneinnahme heute morgen habe ich immerhin bis 11:45 Uhr durchgeschlafen, allerdings wurde ich hier auch wieder von Schmerzen geweckt, die aber nach 30 Tr. Tilidin und einem guten Frühstück gut beherrscht wurden, so dass es mir jetzt recht gut geht.
Alles Gute und liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## Dieter F.

Hallo Michael,

verfolge nach wie vor mit grossem Interesse Deine Beiträge.

Schade, dass die Pflaster nicht ausreichend wirken. Hast Du Dich schon einmal mit Tens bzw. Schmerzpumpen befasst?

Wende Dich doch einmal an die Schmerzliga( Marianne Koch)( Telf.0700/375375375 9-12.00) oder an das Krebsforschungszentrum Heidelberg, Informationsdienst Krebsschmerz.Die sind für alle Fragen offen. Hier gibt es auch die Broschüre" Krebsschmerz -Was Tun- ? ( Telf. 0800- 4203040)

Weiterhin alle guten Wünsche

Dieter F.

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Michael,

habe jetzt gerade nicht die ganze Geschichte im Kopf - schon Quadramet (Samarium) bekommen?

Wenn nein, dann wäre es jetzt Zeit dafür.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Michael

> Hast Du Dich schon einmal mit Tens bzw. Schmerzpumpen befasst?
> Dieter F.


Hallo Dieter,
nein, habe ich noch nicht. Danke, werde mich informieren.





> ...schon Quadramet (Samarium) bekommen?
> Gruss
> fs


Hallo fs,
Samarium stand schon öfter zur Diskussion, einige Fachleute raten mir aber, die Bestrahlung zu favorisieren, wofür ich am Freitag den Termin in der Uniklinik Essen habe.

Gruß
Michael

----------


## klausel

Hallo Michael,
vor einer Behandlung mit Samarium muß dringend abgeklärt werden, ob im Bereich der Wirbelsäule größere Metastasen sind. Im ungünstigsten Fall kann dann die Therapie mit Samarium zu einer sogenannten Rückenmark-kompression führen, bei der wichtige Nerven in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden können. Gegen diese dann auftretenden, sehr heftigen Schmerzen kann kaum etwas getan werden!!!

Eine sehr rasche Knochenschmerz-Reduktion läßt sich mit Ibandronat mittels Hochdosis-Therapie ( 3 Infusionen an drei einander folgenden Tagen ) erreichen. Eine deutliche Schmerztherapie ist dann bereits nach 3-5 Tagen bei ca. 50%-80% der Patienten zu erwarten.(vgl. Seite 5, 1. Satz, der nachstehend angegeben Webadresse).
 Das Bisphosphonat "Ibandronat" hat weniger Nierentoxität als Zometa! Wichtig, wenn die Nierenwerte schon nicht gut sind.

Diese Information habe ich gefunden unter:

www.leben-wie-zuvor.ch/v/medizinische_infos/dr_med_roger_von_moos-behandlung_von_knochen

Bei der Hochdosis-Therapie besteht  nicht das unmittelbare Risiko einer Rückenmark-Kompression. Ein Betroffener meiner SHG hat 2x eine Hochdosistherapie mit Zometa mit Erfolg durchgeführt.

Gute Besserung

Gruß Klausel

----------


## klausel

Hallo Michael,

die Webadresse in meiner ersten Nachricht an Dich ist nicht korrekt. Mit der nachstehenden Adresse kannst Du den Beitrag zur Hochdosistherapie von Dr. von Moos aufrufen.

http://www.leben-wie-zuvor.ch/v/medi...metastasen.pdf

Desweiteren ist mir in meinem ersten Beitrag  ein Schreibfehler unterlaufen. Ersetze im 2. Absatz , 3. Zeile das Wort Schmerztherapie durch Schmerzreduzierung.

Gruß Klausel

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
mein Onkologe empfahl mir  heute eine neue Chemo mit Mitoxantron, die am Donnerstag starten wird. In der Praxis war heute viel los, so dass ich wenig Information bekam. Erst wenn es hier nach drei Wochen keine Schmerzlinderung geben sollte, müßte ich doch bestrahlt werden, allerdings nur die äußersten Metastasen, da man ein bestrahltes Gebiet( Prostataloge nach RPE) nicht wieder bestrahlen kann.
Ich hoffe nur, dass ich es genauso gut vertrage wie die Chemo mit Taxotere.
Wenn mir jemand etwas zu Mitoxantron sagen kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen, ich weiß nur, dass man es bei MammaCa anwendet.
Bis dann
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> Wenn mir jemand etwas zu Mitoxantron sagen kann, würde ich mich sehr freuen, ich weiß nur, dass man es bei MammaCa anwendet.


*Mitoxantron* war vor Taxotere das Standardmedikament bei hormonrefraktärem Prostatakrebs. Nach allem was ich weiß, sprechen Patienten, die mit Taxotere vorbehandelt sind, meistens nicht mehr auf Mitoxantron an. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nach etwas anderem umschauen.

WW

----------


## RuStra

> *Mitoxantron* war vor Taxotere das Standardmedikament bei hormonrefraktärem Prostatakrebs.


mit null evidenz, dass es lebensverlängernd wirkt, aber mit grösser null evidenz, dass es heftig reinhaut ...




> Nach allem was ich weiß, sprechen Patienten, die mit Taxotere vorbehandelt sind, meistens nicht mehr auf Mitoxantron an. Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nach etwas anderem umschauen.
> 
> WW


yes
grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Michael

> Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle nach etwas anderem umschauen.
> WW


Tja, wonach?
Trotzdem danke.





> ...mit null evidenz, dass es lebensverlängernd wirkt, 
> 
> Rudolf


Ich glaube, die Lebensverlängerung ist mir langsam schnuppe (ich hoffe, meine Frau liest diesen Beitrag nicht).

Mein Onko glaubt da mehr an Schmerzlinderung.
Also soll ich doch lieber auf die Bestrahlung pochen? Ich kann gar nicht mehr klar denken.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## RuStra

> Tja, wonach?
> Trotzdem danke.
>  Ich glaube, die Lebensverlängerung ist mir langsam schnuppe (ich hoffe, meine Frau liest diesen Beitrag nicht).
>  Mein Onko glaubt da mehr an Schmerzlinderung.
> Also soll ich doch lieber auf die Bestrahlung pochen? Ich kann gar nicht mehr klar denken.
> Gruß
> Michael


ja, kann ich verstehen - irgendwann geht das Licht aus, und vorher wird die Linse getrübt ... auch ich habe ja immer wieder den Kampf zu führen, die Birne klar zu halten ... auch mich plagt so allerlei, das mich z.b. morgens um 5 aus dem Bett treibt ...

Schmerzlinderung ... klar denken ... Lebensverlängerung ... langsam schnuppe ?!?!

Nimm Dir den eben reingestellten Frage-Antwort-Beitrag einer Brustkrebs-Patientin u. Barry Sears: Die Frau nimmt 10 g Fischöl u. Curcumin. Auch wenn Sears nicht direkt dazu auffordert, den Aromatasehemmer abzusetzen, ist doch sein Weg eben dieser: Die einseitig geschnitzten und üblicherweise mit Nebenwirkungen versehenen Medikamente immer dann weglassen, wenn es natürliche, d.h. in der Evolution erprobte Stoffe / Ernährungsweisen gibt, die dasgleiche Ziel nicht nur ohne Nebenwirkungen, sondern auch ohne mit einer Verbesserung des Allgemeinzustandes erreichen.
Und wenn Du jetzt auch noch die beschriebenen Verbesserungen anschaust, die das Krill-Öl gegenüber normalem Fischöl aufzuweisen hast, und schliessliche drittens die Ausführungen zur Schmerzbekämpfung mittels Fischöl registrierst, 
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/End_Stage.doc
dann brauchst Du nur noch viertens die Wirkungen auf die Klarheit der Birne hinzuzunehmen - und Du kannst Dir selbst und Deiner Frau gegenüber wieder anders gleich zum Frühstück in der Küche auftreten.

Also, hau rein, den Stoff  -  10 bis 15 g täglich -   pusch  Dein  Immunsystem, auch mit  heutzutage verfügbaren  Curcumin-Konzentraten,  anstatt es mit Mitoxantrone  weiter runterzudrücken,  der Onko hat  Nerven.  Da kannst Du Dir auch gleich die Kortokosteroid-Spritze geben lassen - um das Protein Lipokortin zu synthetisieren, das dann das Enzym Phospholipase A2 hemmt, das normalerweise für die Freisetzung der Fettsäuren aus der Membran zur Synthese der Eicosanoide (darunter auch der Schmerz-auslösenden) verantwortlich ist = Ergebnis, ALLE Eicos kommen zum Erliegen, damit aber auch, wenn die Dosis hoch genug ist, das Immunsystem, dann gute Nacht. 40% aller Tumorpatienten versterben an Mykosen, hörte ich - am Ende können sich also, da kein Immunsytem mehr arbeitet, die Pilze ausbreiten - Gruss an Deinen Onko.

Ich schlaf gleich nochmal,
Rudolf

----------


## Michael

Lieber Rudolf,
danke für Deine Ausführungen und ich bin sicher, Du hast Recht, nur ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Mut aufbringe, mich bis Morgen gegen die erneute Chemo zu entscheiden, zumal ich auch noch seit einigen Wochen Taubheitsgefühle um den Darmausgang habe und somit noch beunruhigter bin. 
Ich glaube, ich werde die Chemo erst  mal heute telefonisch absagen, um das ganze nochmal  zu überdenken, zumal es mir im Moment relativ gut geht. Habe Geduld mit mir.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

ich hatte mich aus der Sache verabschieded, aber man ist halt schwach.

Auch ich halte natürlich nichts von einer solchen Chemo, aber das ist bekannt.

Wie du villeicht gelesen hast, mache ich gerade Keto + Volon, mit gutem Erfolg. In den Unterlagen ist zu lesen "dass bei 88 % von 17 bisdahin unbehandelten Männern mit metastasierendem Prostata-Carcinom die Schmerzen zurückgingen oder verschwanden." Warum nicht zu den von Rudolf empfohlenen Alternativen auch bei dir.

Viel Erfilg, Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> Tja, wonach?


Hallo Michael,

ich bin im Gegensatz zu HansiB nicht grundsätzlich gegen Chemotherapie eingestellt. Es macht aber nur Sinn, wenn der potentielle Nutzen größer ist als die zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen. 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, hat in deinem Falle Taxotere nicht wirklich versagt. Bevor ich zu Miktoxantron greifen würde, würde ich über einen zweiten Zyklus Taxotere nachdenken, evtl. in Kombination mit etwas anderem. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich aber zunächst andere Dinge probieren.

Ich habe von Dez. 06 bis Juni 07 9 Zyklen Taxotere 75 mg/m² bekommen. In dieser Zeit war mein PSA-Wert zunächst von ca. 20 ng/ml auf 6,13 ng/ml gefallen und ist dann auf ca. 9,5 ng/ml gestiegen. Daraufhin habe ich auf Ketoconazol + Volon umgestellt. Vor 14 Tagen war mein PSA-Wert bei 4,05 ng/ml. Ketoconazol + Volon ist, gemessen am PSA-Wert und bei ungleich geringeren Nebenwirkungen, in meinem Falle jedenfalls nicht weniger wirksam als Taxotere und ich habe den Verdacht, dass man dies ganz allgemein so beobachtet. Natürlich gibt es unter Ketoconazol Therapieversager. Die gibt es auch unter Taxotere und zwar in großer Zahl.

Meine Meinung zu Estramustin ist eher verhalten, aber siehe *hier*.

Auch bei *ProstaSol* hält sich meine Euphorie in Grenzen, aber es gibt offenbar Betroffene, die damit ganz gut fahren.

Östrogene, evtl. in Kombination mit einem IGF 1- Hemmer (Sandostatin)

Gruß Winfried.

----------


## Michael

> Ich glaube, ich werde die Chemo erst mal heute telefonisch absagen, um das ganze nochmal zu überdenken, zumal es mir im Moment relativ gut geht
> Michael


Habe heute Nachmittag den morgigen Chemotermin abgesagt. 
Lasse mir nur VitC eintrichtern.

----------


## Tochter

Michael, wie geht es dir?

----------


## Michael

Hallo Tochter,
vielen Dank für die Anfrage. Mir geht es momentan gut. Nachdem ich die letzte Empfehlung meines Onkologen, eine Chemo mit Mitoxantron zu machen, abgelehnt habe, was auch dem Forum zu verdanken ist, geht es mir noch etwas besser.
Die Metastasenschmerzen sind momentan recht gut unter Kontrolle. Zur Anwendung kommt alle 48 Std. ein Fentanylpflaster (50µg/h) und zusätzlich brauche ich aber jeden Tag 1 bis 2 Tabl. Morphin 20 mg. 2xdie Woche lasse ich mir beim Onkologen 7,5 g 
VitC infudieren. Sonst schlucke ich noch eine Menge Zeug wie Fischöl, VitE, VitD, Granatapfelelixier, Melatonin u.ä. Außerdem ernähre ich mich sehr gesund und versuche jede Woche 3x1000 m zu schwimmen. Ich glaube viel mehr kann man nicht tun.
Gestern bekam ich meine 12. Zometa-Infusion, den Blutbefund bekomme ich nächste Woche.
Ich stecke nicht den Kopf in den Sand, versuche aber trotzdem so wenig wie möglich an die Metastasen zu denken, auch wenn mir das oft nicht gut gelingt. Ich versuche einfach jeden scherzfreien Tag zu genießen, einfach zu leben. 
Die nächste Therapieüberlegung ist nun doch das Samarium. Die Überweisung habe ich schon da, muss nur noch wegen des Termins anrufen und da zögere ich noch ein wenig.
Viele Grüße
Michael

----------


## Tochter

Hi Michael,

das freut mich sehr, dass deine Schmerzen derzeit gut unter Kontrolle sind. 

Alles Gute für Samarium, auch wenn ich im Moment noch nicht genau im Bilde bin, worum es sich da handelt.

Dein Schwimmpensum ist ja ziemlich ordentlich. Respekt. 

Liebe Grüße
Tochter

----------


## Harro

*Samarium*

Hallo, liebe Tochter, schön wieder von Dir zu lesen. Habe mal gegoogelt, aber nur das Wesentliche kopiert:

In der Medizin wird das Isotop 153Samarium in Verbindung mit einem Bisphosphonat (Lexidronam) zur Behandlung von Knochenschmerzen bei Krebserkrankungen eingesetzt

*"Humor ist die Lust zu lachen, wenn einem zum Heulen zumute ist"*
(Werner Finck)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Michael

Hallo Tochter,
nachfolgend einiges über Samarium, weil viel immer wieder danach fragen.

Wenn multiple Knochenmetastasen (z.B. beim Brustkrebs oder Prostatakrebs) festgestellt wurden, und die hierdurch verursachten Schmerzen nicht ausreichend durch Schmerzmedikamente zu beeinflussen sind, kann eine Therapie mit Samarium153 erfolgen. Eine Besserung der Schmerzen tritt beim Samarium etwa ab dem 4. Tag ein und hält ca. 3-4 Monate an. Dann muss die Therapie ggf. wiederholt werden. Innerhalb der ersten 4 Wochen nach Therapie ist mit einem Thrombozyten- und evtl. Leukozytenabfall zu rechnen. Dies normalisiert sich anschließend wieder.
Inzwischen gibt es auch Hinweise, dass das Samarium schädigend auf die Krebszellen wirkt und somit nicht nur die Schmerzen positiv beeinflusst, sondern auch das weitere Wachstum der Metastasen verzögert. 
Die Samarium-Therapie wird für Sie individuell bei der Krankenkasse beantragt, da die Substanz sehr teuer ist. Nachdem die Genehmigung dann vorliegt, kann das Mittel bestellt werden. Am vereinbarten Therapietermin wird Ihnen das Samarium in die Vene gespritzt. Einen Tag später erfolgt dann eine Ganzkörperuntersuchung, um die Verteilung des Samariums in den Knochenmetastasen zu dokumentieren. Ausserdem werden Ihnen Kontrolltermine mitgeteilt. 
Ziele der Behandlung sind Analgesie, Dosisreduktion der Analgetika und Minderung der durch die Schmerzen entstandenen psychischen und psychosomatischen Beeinträchtigungen. Dem Patienten wird die noch verbleibende Lebenszeit somit deutlich erleichtert; mit einer Lebensverlängerung ist nicht zu rechnen (FISCHER und BÖHME 1996).
Der Therapieerfolg ist an einer Verringerung der benötigten Analgetikadosis und damit an einer verbesserten Lebensqualität direkt meßbar.
Ob sich mit der Nuklid-Therapie ein Progreß der Skelettmetastasierung verzögern oder eine Frakturgefährdung senken läßt, ist derzeit Inhalt intensiver Forschung und kontroverser Diskussion.

Zusammenfassend stellt die palliative Schmerztherapie bei multifokalen Skelettmetastasen mit Radiopharmazeutika wie Rhenium-186-HEDP und Samarium-153-EDTMP eine zusätzliche Therapieoption dar, die wenig belastend, nebenwirkungsarm, kostengünstig und effektiv ist.

----------


## Harro

*Lumbago-Schmerzen*

Hallo Michael, seit ein paar Tagen plage ich mich mit einer äußerst schmerzhaften Entzündung herum. Manchmal stand ich völlig schief nach links gebeugt und war trotz meiner Größe von 182 cm kleiner als der große (kleine) Preußenkönig, der alte Fritz. Alle möglichen Übungen und Einahme von Schmerzmitteln erbrachten nichts - ich mußte unwillkürlich immer an Dich und Deine bewegenden Berichte denken. Manchmal lag ich auf dem Boden und habe geweint, nein geschrieen wie ein Kind vor Schmerzen. Ich konnte nicht mehr aufstehen, weil die rasenden Schmerzen unerträglich waren. Gestern war ich nun bei einem Orthopäden, der mir schließlich "Dexabeta injekt 4 mg/ml" , also Dexamethasondihydrogenphosphat gespritzt hat. Ein Teufelszeug mit unzähligen teilweise besorgniserregenden Nebenwirkungen. Unter Wikipedia fand ich noch:

Als *Hexenschuss* bezeichnet man volkstümlich einen plötzlichen, stechenden Schmerz im Rücken, der durch Reizung der sensiblen Eigeninnervation der Wirbelsäule ausgelöst wird, d.h. der Nerven, welche die Wirbelsäule selbst versorgen - also nicht durch Kompression der aus der Wirbelsäule austretenden Spinalnerven, die den übrigen Körper versorgen. Es handelt sich um einen häufig akut einsetzenden, zunächst segmental, meist stechenden Kreuzschmerz, der oft mit Lähmungsgefühl, Zwangshaltung, Bewegungssperre, Hartspann, Dornfortsatzdruckschmerz, etc. verbunden ist. Nach einem schmerzarmen Intervall ist evtl. der Übergang in eine chronische Form möglich.
Die Abgrenzung zu den Nervenwurzelreizungen wie z. B. dem Ischiassyndrom ist nicht immer ohne Weiteres möglich. Der Arzt spricht gelegentlich von einer pseudoradikulären Symptomatik, wenn das Schmerzgebiet zwar ausstrahlt, aber nicht mit dem Dermatom eines Spinalnerven übereinstimmt.

Gestern nachmittag war ich dann etwa 3 Kilometer gewandert, als mir auf dem Rückweg etwas herunterfiel und viele kleine Einzelteile herumlagen, die ich zusammen klauben mußte. Dann konnte ich mich plötzlich nicht mehr aufstellen und es fuhr mir voll herein. Die Schmerzen sind sicher nicht mit Deinen vergleichbar, aber in ihrer Intensität kaum geringer. Ich benötigte fast eine halbe Stunde für den restlichen Rückweg zu unserem Haus, obwohl es nur noch knapp 200 Meter waren. Für den Rest des Tages habe ich mich mit Voltaren vollgepumpt, konnte aber in keiner Liegestellung wegen der immer noch vorhandenen Schmerzen einschlafen. Heute bekam ich die 2. Spritze. Ich bewege mich im Schneckentempo, stehe gaaanz laaangsam auf und nun geht etwas besser. Vor 30 Jahren hatte ich schon einmal so ein Disaster. Ich hoffe nun, daß es nicht chronisch wird. Der Orthopäde dachte natürlich wegen PCa sofort an Metastasen, was aber nach all den Untersuchungen incl. Szintigrafie auszuschließen ist. Und trotzdem ist alles möglich.

*"Ein Lebensrat von Abraham Lincoln: Halte dir jeden Tag dreissig Minuten für deine Sorgen frei, und mach in dieser Zeit ein Nickerchen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Michael

> Die Schmerzen sind sicher nicht mit Deinen vergleichbar, aber in ihrer Intensität kaum geringer. 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,
Deine Schmerzen kann ich gut nachvollziehen, da ich selbst schon mal einen berufsbedingten Bandscheibenvorfall im Zervicalbereich hatte und ein Jahr lang mit starken Schmerzen mich plagen musste. Diese Schmerzen sind durchaus mit meinen Metastasenschmerzen vergleichbar, nur besser zu beherrschen, glaube ich.
Ich hoffe, dass die Orthopädie Dir da weiterhelfen kann. Übrigens Dexabeta ist ein Glucocorticoid, das nur als Notmedikation dient. Ich freue mich für Dich, dass Knochenmetastasen als Ursache Deiner Schmerzen ausgeschlossen sind.
Meine Schmerzen sind momentan etwas hartnäckiger. Am Mittwoch habe ich meinen ersten Termin für die Samarium-Injektion, nachdem mein letztes Blutbild optimal war, nach langer Zeit ist die AP am Sinken (s. mein Profil).
Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hutschi,

auch ich kenne Ischiasanfälle und Hexenschuß, mein Leben lang.

Mein letzter Hexenschuß war im September 2004, bei einer Höhlentour. Dort habe ich zum ersten mal, das Verschwinden des Schmerzes durch Voltaren erlebt. Wir als Freunesgruppe saßen beim Abendschmaus in Italien. Ich kerzengrade und vespannt, mit den bekannten Schmerzen, da gab mir eine Freundin Voltaren. Ich versuchte nach einer Stunde aufzustehen, der Schmerz war weg, wie neu gebohren, damals konnten wir noch feiern und die Weinkeller leer saufen. In eine Höhle ging (kroch) ich nicht mehr. Das war vermutlich meine Metatstasenankündigung. Da begann ca. das Prickeln im li. Fuß, das dann ab Nov./Dez. zu den unglaublichen Ischias / Metastasenschmerzen führte. Was daraus wurde ist bekannt. Meine Erfahrungen waren immer den Schuß übersehen und viel laufen, nie bücken, nur in die Knie gehen. Ich bin oft laufend vor der Glotze durchs Wohnzimmer gegangen. Ich hoffe du hast die Sache überstanden.
Gruß Hans

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Hutschi,




> Die Abgrenzung zu den Nervenwurzelreizungen wie z. B. dem Ischiassyndrom ist nicht immer ohne Weiteres möglich. Der Arzt spricht gelegentlich von einer pseudoradikulären Symptomatik, wenn das Schmerzgebiet zwar ausstrahlt, aber nicht mit dem Dermatom eines Spinalnerven übereinstimmt.


Wenn Facettengelenke blockieren, können sie die selben Schmerzen auslösen wie ein Hexenschuß, hier habe Dir mögliche Therapien ausgesucht , die Dir helfen könnten, denn ich habe sie selbst erlebt wie ich 3 mal in der Unfallklinik Murnau, mit Schmerzmittel an den Facettengelenke der LW behandelt wurde aben jeweil nach 6 - 8 Wochen die selben schmerzen sich wider einstellten.

Zuguterletzt, hatte der Arzt Dr. R. bei mir eine Vereisung der Nerven um die Facettengelenke mit Argon vorgenommen und das Fünf mal innerhalb 2 Std. und dabei wurden an der Stichstelle örtlich narkortisiert und mit einer Hohlnadel das Edelgas Argon eingebracht. Es ist jetzt ein gutes Jahr her und ich meine, es währe wieder an der Zeit es zu wiederholen, denn ohne Schmerzmittel 600 mg Ibuprofen am Morgen komme ich nicht aus!

Das ganze ist nicht so schlimm wie eine Prostatektomie.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Michael

Gestern bekam ich die 1. Samariuminjektion. 3 Stunden später wurde ein Szinti gemacht, um die Verteilung zu beurteilen. Es war alles harmlos. Nun bin ich auf die Wirkung gespannt und auch auf das Kontrollblutbild in 2 Wochen. Über weitere Ereignisse werde ich noch später berichten, da es mir momentan schmerzmäßig und mental nicht so gut geht.
Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Gestern vor einer Woche bekam ich die erste Samariuminjektion. Die Woche danach behielt ich meine Schmerzmedikation bei (jeden 2.Tag Fentanylpflaster, 3 Morphium 20 mg + 20 Tr. Stangyl tgl.). Trotzdem ganz schmerzfrei war ich kaum. Vorgestern allerdings waren die Schmerzen im Metastasenbereich heftiger als sonst. Ich nahm 4 Morphium 20 mg an diesem Tag (vermutlich das Flare-Phänomen). Gestern kam ich schon nur mit 2 Morphium zusätzlich aus, auch das Fentanyl-Pflaster wurde gestern nicht erneuert. Heute Morgen habe ich 1 Morphium 20 mg eingenommen aber kein Stangyl und seit gestern auch kein Fentanylpflaster. Gut, ganz schmerzfrei bin ich nicht, fühle mich auch sonst mies. Habe nun doch gerade die 2.Morphium 20 mg eingenommen. Mit dem Fentanylpflaster werde ich noch warten. 
Viel Zeit verbringe ich nur noch im Bett, weil ich da die besten einigermaßen schmerzfreien Positionen finden kann. Ein Kollege von der Schmerzliga hat mich angeschrieben und mir mitgeteilt, dass bei Metastasenschmerzen eine völlige Schmerzfreiheit eher eine Ausnahme sei, es gehe mehr darum, den Schmerz in eine erträgliche Qualität zu bringen. Auch das würde mir schon weiter helfen. Nun momentan ist es erträglich, nur möchte ich von den starken Medikamenten wegkommen nachdem ich das Samarium in mir habe, aber vielleicht bin ich da nur noch etwas zu ungeduldig. Warten wir es ab, es sind ja gerade erst acht Tage.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Michael,

es tut mir sehr leid zu hören, dass Deine Schmerztherapie derzeit noch so ein Auf und Ab ist. Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen weitere Fortschritte!!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Danke Schorschel.
Michael

----------


## Harro

*Samariuminjektion*

Hallo, lieber Michael, wie fühlst Du Dich heute, also 6 Tage nach Deinem letzten Bericht? Du hast vielleicht meinen Thread für einen guten Bekannten gelesen. Gedanklich war ich auch schon bei Samarium gelandet und hatte überlegt, ob ich das meinem Bekannten für ein Gespräch mit seinem Urologen - leider kein Onkologe - mit auf den Weg geben könnte. Ich hoffe allerdings noch auf weitere Hinweise, wie man diesem Patienten, der ja nur noch eine Niere hat - siehe hoher Kreatininwert - doch noch etwas mehr empfehlen kann als das, was die Schulmedizin zur Zeit hergibt. 

*"Sieh die Schönheit der Sonne in ihrer Wärme und nicht in ihrem Gesicht"*
(Sprichwort aus Wales)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Michael

> Gedanklich war ich auch schon bei Samarium gelandet und hatte überlegt, ob ich das meinem Bekannten für ein Gespräch mit seinem Urologen - leider kein Onkologe - mit auf den Weg geben könnte.


Hallo Hutschi, zunächst einmal, zur Samariuminj. hat mich mein Uro überwiesen, wobei der Onkologe mir eher davon abgeraten hat. Allerdings, als er erfahren hat, dass ich das Samarium schon intus habe, riet er mir nur zu genauen Blutkontrollen.
Nun sind schon 14 Tage seit meiner ersten Samariuminjektion vergangen. Leider kann ich nicht viel Positives darüber berichten, aber auch nichts Negatives. Ich kann beim besten Willen bis jetzt keine Schmerzreduktion bei mir feststellen. Nach wie vor klebe ich alle 2-3 Tage mein Fentanylpflaster und schlucke täglich 2-3 Morphin 20 mg + Stangyltropfen. Ich bin schon sehr verzweifelt und wage es kaum noch, im Forum darüber zu berichten. 
Ich kann weder lange sitzen noch lange stehen, allein im Liegen kann ich oft erträgliche Positionen finden, wo es angenehm ist, so zu verharren, daher verbringe ich sehr viel Zeit im Bett oder auch liegend auf der Couch, aber so kann es doch nicht weiter gehen. Jedenfalls von Samarium merke ich rein gar nichts, aber vielleicht kommt es noch, oder ich gehöre zu den wenigen, bei denen fast gar nichts wirkt.
Am Donnerstag bekomme ich wieder meine Zometainfusion, wobei auch ein Blutbild erstellt und der PSA-Wert bestimmt werden. Mal sehen, was mein Uro zu meiner Samariumwirkung sagt.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Urologe

Hallo Michael,

beim ersten Mal kann die Samarium-Gabe auch zur Verstärkung der Beschwerden führen, vor allem wenn sehr viele Prozesse aktiv sind.
Hier sollte man eine kurzfristige Wiederholung nach 6-8 Wochen mit dem Nuklearmediziner besprechen zur weiteren Aufsättigung der noch nicht erreichten Prozesse.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Michael

Danke fs, ich werde so verfahren, wenn der Nuklearmediziner mitmachen sollte. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mir nicht wieder zu viele Hoffnungen mache.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

Heute bekam ich mein Blutbild vom 21.09.07. Ich war ziemlich geschockt, weil das PSA von 0,14 am 23.08.07 auf 3,44 am 21.09.07 gestiegen ist. Ich finde es unglaublich und hoffe eigentlich, dass es ein Messfehler ist, denn das würde sonst einen 25-fachen Anstieg innerhalb von 4 Wochen bedeuten. Merkwürdigerweise ist die alkalische Phosphatase innerhalb des gleichen Zeitraums von 188 auf 122 gesunken. (s. Profil)
Ansonsten ist das Blutbild o.B. 
Momentan bin ich nicht im Stande, etwas zu unternehmen. Ich werde versuchen, das PSA bei meinem Uro neu zu bestimmen und dann das weitere Vorgehen zu überlegen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob so eine PSA-Erhöhung  in der kurzen Zeit überhaupt möglich ist?
Gruß
Michael

----------


## WernerS

Hallo,
ich habe gestern in Visite gesehen:

http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0...EF2478,00.html

Wiederholung ist morgen früh um 6.00 Uhr.

Tumorschmerzen sind nicht ausdrücklich erwähnt. Eine Nachfrage von Betroffenen könnte sinnvoll sein. Falls möglich, bitte darüber im Forum berichten.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Harro

*Neue Perspektiven*

Hallo Michael, habe den im Vitamin C-Thread versehentlich für Dich eingegebenen Beitrag inzwischen gelöscht und hier neu wie folgt neu eingestellt:

*Mit Ultraschall Nerven sichtbar machen*

Hallo Michael, im "Mannheimer Morgen" erschien heute folgender Beitrag:

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/mannh...001554489.html

Vielleicht läßt sich hier auch etwas für Dich ableiten?

*"Die großen Spaziergänge, auf denen wir nicht ins Leere greifen. Immer geht die Hand des andern mit"* (Reiner Kunze)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
heute bekam ich mein Blutbild vom 19.10.07, wo ich auch wieder mit Zoladex 4-Wochen-Implantaten begonnen habe. Zunächst bin ich schon sehr erleichtert, weil das PSA nach dem letzten Messen vor 4 Wochen von 3,44 auf jetzt 0,63 gesunken ist, nachdem ich vor drei Wochen die HB mit Flutamid eingeleitet habe und die ich ab dem 19.10.07 wieder mit den Zoladex-4-Wochen-Implantaten weiterführen werde in der Hoffnung, dass diese Hormonabhängigkeit meiner Metastasen noch lange anhält.
Die Schmerzen habe ich einigermaßen im Griff. Probleme habe ich aber immer beim längeren Sitzen oder Stehen, aber auch liegen kann ich am besten nur auf der rechten Seite, wo ich die wenigsten Schmerzen habe. Nur wenn ich an manchen Tagen das Morphium bewusst reduziere, geht es mir schon mal ziemlich dreckig. Mitte November versuche ich, die Samariuminjektion zu wiederholen in der Hoffnung, dass ich das Morphium und das Fentanyl vielleicht doch reduzieren kann, denn meine Verdauung leidet auch schon sehr darunter. Ansonsten geht es mir momentan relativ gut, habe sehr viel Freude an meiner Familie.
Gruß an alle
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ansonsten geht es mir momentan relativ gut, habe sehr viel Freude an meiner Familie...


 
Hallo Michael,

halt' die Ohren steif und weiter so!!

Herzliche Grüße nach München sendet

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

> Herzliche Grüße nach München sendet
> Schorschel


Danke Schorschel, auch wenn ich nicht aus München komme.
Ich komme aus dem Raum Essen/Wuppertal.
Trotzdem grüße ich München und alle anderen auch
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> ...auch wenn ich nicht aus München komme...


Irgendwie hatte ich Dich fest in München verortet. Sorry!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde und Mitkämpfer,
nun habe ich langsam das Gefühl, dass mein Feind doch stärker ist als ich, was ja eigentlich klar war. Am 20.11.07 war ich bei meinem Onkologen zur VitC-Infusion und musste ihm doch langsam beichten, dass es doch nicht so gut aussieht. Seit 5 Tagen treten wieder mal neue Schmerzen auf, vor allem nachts im linken Wadenbein und im hinteren Oberschenkelbereich, die kaum zu ertragen sind. Ich weiß, dass nun der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist, wo die Metastasen in der Wirbelsäule doch zunehmen und auf die Nerven drücken, die aus der Wirbelsäule heraustreten, was langsam zu Lähmungen im linken Bein führt. Ich kann nur noch humpelnd gehen, da ich das linke Bein sehr schlecht belasten kann. Eine panische Angst überkommt mich.
Vorgestern bekam ich bei meinem Uro die 15. Zometa-Infusion und die fällige Zoladex. Auf meine Lähmungsgefühle im linken Bein, die mir das Gehen erschweren und das Autofahren schon fast unmöglich machen, da ich schlecht die Kupplung bedienen kann, angesprochen, äußerte sich dieser auch sehr besorgt, verschrieb mir dann erstmal Prednison 40 mg und wegen der Schmerze Fentanyl 100 µg, also die doppelte Dosis wie bis jetzt. Er war aber etwas beruhigt, als ich ihm sagte, dass ich die Termine für Kernspin LWS und Becken im Dezember (vom Onkologen veranlaßt) schon hätte. Ich weiß ehrlich nicht genau, wie die weitere Behandlung aussehen wird. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie schnell man eigentlich jetzt reagieren soll, wie weit hier Eile geboten ist.
Heute habe ich bis jetzt noch keine zusätzlichen Schmerzmittel mehr eingenommen seit ich gestern Morgen das Fentanyl 100µg aufgeklebt habe. Habe nur leichte Schmerzen im linken Sitzbein, die ich aber leicht durch Lageänderung beherrschen kann. Nur die Lähmungen im linken Bein machen mir die meisten Sorgen, aber ich hoffe, dass ich auch das noch irgendwie in den Griff bekomme und dass ich immer noch irgendwelche Kräfte mobilisieren kann.
So viel zu meinem momentanen Status quo. 
Grüße an alle 
Michael

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Michael!
Ich habe in letzter Zeit auch öfter an dich gedacht, wie es dir wohl geht.
Das sind ja leider keine guten Nachrichten.
Mein Mann kämpft in letzter Zeit auch immer wieder mit starken Schmerzen und hat immer öfter Schweißausbrüche, die wir uns nicht erklären können.
Es lässt sich schwer abschätzen, was von den Knochenmetastasen kommt und was von den kaputten Bandscheiben.
Er hätte Morphium nehmen sollen, das hat ihm überhaupt nicht geholfen.
Zur Zeit nimmt er Tramal, Parkemed und ab und zu Mexalen- Schmerzzäpfchen.
Sein PSA Wert ist jetzt auf 3700 angestiegen und nun soll neuerlich eine Chemotherapie gestartet werden. Was gibt es denn außer Taxotere noch?
Er hat in der Aufregung beim Telefonieren nicht ganz verstanden, was er nun bekommen soll. 
Nun muss er zum MRT und am 7.12. wieder auf die Onkologie.
Danach wissen wir hoffentlich mehr.
Manchmal ist er schon ziemlich verzweifelt, dann geht es wieder halbwegs.
Wir versuchen halt auch, die Zeit so gut es geht bewusst zu leben und uns an den kleinen Dingen des Alltags zu erfreuen.
Unsere Kinder haben gute Partner gefunden, unsere 2 Enkel (5 und 7 Jahre) lenken uns auch ab.
Ich wünsche dir viele schöne Tage im Kreis deiner Familie!
Marie

----------


## Harro

*Was ist mit Samarium ?*

Hallo, lieber Michael, Mitte November sollte doch wieder die Injektion mit Samarium erfolgen. Hat das doch noch keine Verbesserung für Dich gebracht, was man nach Deinem aktuellen Bericht ja leider so sehen muß. Kann es denn sein, wie von Fs angegeben, daß Samarium erst nach noch häufigeren Verabreichungen wirkt? Bitte, nicht falsch verstehen, eine ganz banale Bemerkung zu den Problemen beim Autofahren: warum wechselst Du nicht auf Automatik-Getriebe. Das erfordert nur eine kurze Gewöhnungsphase. Ansonsten wie immer mein Gruß an Dich mit der Bitte um Zuversicht für die nächste Zeit.

*"Verlasse dich nicht auf den Zufall, doch baue ihm goldene Brücken"*
(aus Ungarn)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## lienchen

Hallo Michael,

wenn ich Dein Profil richtig gelesen habe, sind Deine Metastasen nie bestrahlt worden. 
Ein guter Freund von mir konnte gar nicht mehr gehen aufgrund der Metastasen im Sitzbein, Steißbein und Becken. Nach 20 Bestrahlungen der betroffenen Region ist er nun völlig schmerzfrei und braucht keinerlei Schmerzmittel mehr. Die Nebenwirkungen waren bei ihm auch zu ertragen, bis auf Durchfall und Appetitlosigkeit ging es ihm relativ gut.

Ich hoffe Du bekommst Deine Schmerzen auch in den Griff.

Alles Gute lienchen

----------


## Michael

Hallo Marie, ich kann mit Euch gut mitfühlen. Die Schweißausbrüche kommen von Zoladex durch den Testosteronmangel und damit muss man einfach leben. Was die Schmerzen betrifft, versucht es einmal mit Fentanylpflaster 50 µg/h oder 100 µg/h. Die werden alle 72 Stunden gewechselt. Mir helfen sie einigermaßen, allerdings musste ich jetzt die Dosis erhöhen, wie ich schon unten geschrieben habe. Auch das Samarium (Quadramed) könnte Dein Mann nochmal ausprobieren. Das will ich jetzt nach neun Wochen auch nochmal wiederholen, wie unser Uro fs mir auch empfohlen hatte. Bis jetzt hat es nicht viel gebracht, aber vielleicht hilft die Wiederholung. Die Schmerzen sind wirklich das Schlimmste an jeder Krankheit. Wenn ich die manchmal gut unter Kontrolle habe, dann kann ich alles vergessen.
Es freut mich, dass Ihr wenigstens schon die Freude an Euren Enkeln genießen könnt, was ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr erleben werde, obwohl meine Söhne alle eine Freundin haben, aber noch nicht auf eigenen Füßen stehen, und trotzdem bin ich sehr stolz auf sie und finde, es sind die prächtigsten Söhne, die man sich wünschen könnte. Wäre nicht der Sch...krebs, dann wäre mein Leben schon fast wie ein Märchen. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass es irgendwelche Mächte gibt, die darauf aufpassen, dass es einem ja nicht zu gut geht. Ist wohl Quatsch, was ich da gerade denke.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

> wenn ich Dein Profil richtig gelesen habe, sind Deine Metastasen nie bestrahlt worden.


Hallo Lienchen,
Meine Prostataloge wurde nach der RPE schon genug bestrahlt, aber Du hast Recht, deshalb muss erst ein MRT gemacht werden, damit man das Bestrahlungsfeld möglichst klein halten kann um Knochenbrüche in dem schonmal bestrahlten Knochen zu vermeiden.  





> *Was ist mit Samarium ?*
> eine ganz banale Bemerkung zu den Problemen beim Autofahren: warum wechselst Du nicht auf Automatik-Getriebe. Das erfordert nur eine kurze Gewöhnungsphase.Gruß Hutschi


Lieber Hutschi,
was mache ich, wenn die Metastasen auch die andere Seite beeinflußen ?
Abgesehen davon, glaube mir, ich kämpfe nicht nur gegen den Krebs, damit ich Auto fahren kann.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Marie,

ich kann zur Milderung einer Chemo (auch Strahlenth.) nur immer wieder meine Zelluläre Bierhefe, die Gabe von Peptiden, Thymus, Enzymen, oder eine intravenöse Mistelth. in den Pausen empfehlen. Auch Vit. C hochdosiert ist zu überlegen. Das Immunsystem zu "testen" und dann zu reagieren ist für jeden PKler zu empfehlen.

Gruß und alles Gute Hans

----------


## Michael

Leider erlitt ich gerade wieder einen kleinen Tiefschlag. Nachdem ich gestern dem Nuklearmediziner mein neuestes Blutbild gefaxt habe mit der Bitte um einen Termin für eine erneute Samariumtherapie, bekam ich heute einen Anruf, mein Blutbild wäre momentan zu schlecht und ich sollte mich am 8 01. 08 mit einem dann wieder aktuellen Blutbild vorstellen um dann nach einem Knochenszinti evtl. das Samarium zu wiederholen. Ist schon seltsam, da mein Blutbild gar nicht so schlecht aussieht, aber die Dame von der Nuklearmedizin konnte mir da keine weitere Auskunft geben.
Hier mein aktuelles BB vom 23.11.07
GP: CHOL=185; TRIG=61  GOTN=36  GPTN=19  GGTN=52  ALP=221+
CHEN=6903  BILG=0,3  KREA=0,91  HS=4,2  HST=34,5  AAMY=33
K=8,6   NA=141  CA=2,23  FE=93  BZ=91  TPR=7,0
LEU=4590  ERY=4,34-  HÄM=12,1-  HTK=37,1-  MCV=85,5  MCH=27,9
MCHC=32,6
THR=186
Interessant ist, dass das PSA gesunken ist und die AP gestiegen.
Die Meinung unseres geschätzten Urologen fs würde mich hier sehr interessieren.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
hier nun mein MRT der LWS von heute:

*MRT vom 3.12.07*
Ausgeprägte Signalverminderung der unteren Lendenwirbelkörper mit Signalintensitätsverstärkung der oberen Lendenwirbelkörper.
Inhomogenes Enhancement der Lendenwirbelkörper 4 und 5 . Kein Nachweis einer Kompressionsfraktur der Lendenwirbelsäule. Ausgeprägter und nach cranial umgeklappter links dorsolateraler Discusprolaps/Sequester LWK 5/S 1 mit ausgeprägter Impression des Duralsackes und Wurzelkompression L 5 links!
Degenerative Veränderungen wie Gelenkfacettenarthrosen beiderseits der unteren LWS.


*Beurteilung:*
1. Ausgeprägter und nach cranial umgeklappter Discusprolaps/Sequester LWK 5/S 1 mit ausgeprägter Impression des Duralsackes und Wurzelkompression L 5 links.
2. Ausgeprägte osteoplastische Metastasierung der Lendenwirbelsäule mit Schrankenstörung der unteren Lendenwirbelkörper.


Danach kann man sich das MRT des Beckens in 2 Wochen schenken, meint der Radiologe.
Die Lähmungen und Ausfallerscheinungen im linken Bein und auch die Schmerzen nehmen zu.
Morgen bekam ich direkt einen Termin bei meinem Onkologen, um das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen. Das mit dem Prolaps verstehe ich schon, aber wo soll denn das Sequester herkommen? Ich vermute, dass ich um die Neurochirurgie wohl nicht drum rumkomme. Wer kann mir etwas dazu sagen?
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Michael,
wenn sich in früheren Jahren ein Stück von der Bandscheibe abgesetzt hat, so ist das nicht ungewöhnlich. Ob durch die Tumorfilialisierung ein Sequester entstehen kann, ist mir nicht bekannt. 
Es ist nun leider so, dass zum Entfernen des Sequester, oft keine minimalinvasive neurochirurgische Vorgehensweise mehr möglich ist. Aber das solltest Du in enger Abstimmung mit Deinem Onkologen und einem versierten Neurochirurgen abklären.
Wenn Du die Schmerzen und die Gefügestörung wieder los werden willst, wird Dir keine andere Wahl, als ein neurochirurgischer Eingriff bleiben.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und viel Glück
Heribert

----------


## Michael

> Aber das solltest Du in enger Abstimmung mit Deinem Onkologen und einem versierten Neurochirurgen abklären.
> Wenn Du die Schmerzen und die Gefügestörung wieder los werden willst, wird Dir keine andere Wahl, als ein neurochirurgischer Eingriff bleiben.
> Heribert


Hallo Heribert,
genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht.
Gestern bekam ich noch schnell für heute Nachmittag einen Termin bei meinem Onkologen, den ich mit meiner Frau dankbar auch vor drei Stunden wahrgenommen habe. Mein Onko war natürlich nicht sehr erfreut über das MRT, hat in unserem Beisein einige seiner Kollegen angerufen, bis wir einen Termin bei einem erfahrenen Neurochirurgen in Wuppertal bekommen haben. Morgen früh, möglichst vor 8.oo Uhr soll ich  in der neurochirurgischen Ambulanz mit allen Unterlagen, die mir mein Onko schnell kopiert und mitgegeben hat, erscheinen. Meine Frau hat auch gleich bei einem ihrer Kollegen angerufen, dass sie wegen mir morgen später oder vielleicht gar nicht zum Unterricht erscheint. Da in ihrem Kollegium meine Lage bekannt ist, ist es auch kein Problem, dass sie mal kurzfristig ersetzt wird. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr dankbar und mache mir jetzt wieder natürlich neue Hoffnungen, dass der Bandscheibenvorfall (Discusprolaps/Sequester LWK 5/S 1) vielleicht gar nicht mit den Metastasen zusammenhängt. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass mein Onko heute so rasch gehandelt hat.
Mir ist klar, dass die Neurochirurgen auch keine Wunder vollbringen können, aber ich wäre schon sehr erleichtert, wenn ich endlich eine einigermaßen akzeptable Schmerzfreiheit, ohne die starken Schmerzmitteln gebrauchen zu müssen, erreichen würde. Und ich merke es immer wieder, wie mental gut ich mich fühle, wenn ich keine Schmerzen oder Lähmungen habe trotz meiner schon so stark reduzierten Lebensqualität. Ja, man wird sehr bescheiden und das ist gut so. Jedenfalls geht es mir jetzt im Moment prächtig.
Dankbar wäre ich auch jedem, der mir einen erfahrenen Neurochirurgen im Raum Essen-Düsseldorf nenne könnte, um evtl. eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen.
Grüße an alle 
Michael

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Michael



> Dankbar wäre ich auch jedem, der mir einen erfahrenen Neurochirurgen im Raum Essen-Düsseldorf nenne könnte, um evtl. eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen.


Um Dir eine Referenzmeinung zu holen, bist Du in den jeweiligen Uni-Kliniken gleichermaßen gut aufgehoben. Was die Fallzahlen der Kliniken betrifft, können beide ähnliche Referenzen vorweisen.

Für Morgen wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg
Heribert

----------


## Michael

So, morgen geht es in die Neurochirurgie. Die OP findet voraussichtlich übermorgen am Freitag statt, an dem Tag kommt der Prof. aus dem Urlaub zurück. Ob das ein gutes Omen ist, dass ich sein erstes Opfer nach dem Urlaub bin?
Also, bis dann! 
Gruß Michael

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Michael,

alles Gute , wird schon schief gehen. - Ich habe in die Neuroschirurgie sehr großes Vertrauen, die werden Dich wieder hinbringen!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Schorschel

> ...So, morgen geht es in die Neurochirurgie...


Lieber Michael,

alles Gute!!!

Und mach' Dir keine Sorgen, denn Du weißt ja:

Unkraut verdirbt nicht... :-))


Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Briele

Lieber Michael,

auch von mir alles Gute! Vor die Wahl gestellt wär mir lieber ein Chirurg nach, als vor seinem Urlaub und ich würd es als gutes Omen nehmen.

Ich denk an Dich!

Liebe Grüße von Briele

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
bin gerade aus dem Krankenhaus von meiner Frau Zuhause eingeliefert worden. Es ist sehr schön, wieder Zuhause zu sein. Die OP war genau heute vor einer Woche. Es war kein Prolaps, sondern eine echte Metastase eines PCa. Die OP selbst war harmlos, minimalinvasiv und angebl. gelungen. Desweiteren hatte man noch nach mehreren CTs einen Verdacht auf Lungenmetastasen und eine Knochenmetastase im Bereich des BWK 8. Auf der heutigen Tumorkonferenz empfahlen die Experten eine erneute Chemo mit Docetaxel/Prednisolon. 
Jedenfalls sehr viel besser als vorher kann ich mich noch nicht bewegen, aber da bin ich wieder zu ungeduldig. Allerdings steht es auch im Arztbrief, dass 4-6 Wochen keine Belastungen statt finden sollten und größere Belastungen erst 2-3 Monate post OP möglich wären.
Morgen muss ich erstmal zu meinem Onko um, die Fäden ziehen zu lassen und dann besprechen wir das weitere Vorgehen. Bin erstmal nur froh, wieder Zuhause zu sein
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Carola-Elke

Lieber Michael,

schön, von Dir zu hören, dass alles gut verlaufen ist.

Ich wünsche Dir *gute Besserung* und grüsse Dich ganz herzlich!

Carola-Elke

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Michael,
es tut gut wieder von Dir zu hören, nachdem wir uns doch Sorgen um Dich gemacht haben. Etwas Geduld wirst Du jetzt noch aufbringen müssen, bis sich der eingeengte Nerv wieder erholt hat. Dann werden auch die Schmerzen im Bein stetig nachlassen. Wir wünschen Dir dazu alles Gute!

Ganz herzliche Grüße, auch an Deine liebe Frau
Heribert

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Michael!
Ich freue mich auch, wieder von dir zu hören und dass du die OP gut überstanden hast. Bin schon neugierig, ob diese sich positiv auf deine Lebensqualität auswirken wird. Sicher wird es einige Zeit dauern, bis du dich von der OP erholt hast und eine Auswirkung erkennbar sein kann.
Mein Mann ist auch wieder einmal in ähnlicher Situation. Auch er hat zur Zeit unerträgliche SChmerzen, und auch bei ihm sprechen die Ärzte von einem Bandscheibenvorfall. Heute hat er seinen neuesten PSA-Wert erfahren: 4100!!!
Chemo musste auch um eine Woche verschoben werden, er hat auch eine massive Erkältung, die zuerst kuriert werden muss.
Alles Gute für dich!
Marie

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Jedenfalls sehr viel besser als vorher...


Sag' ich doch: Unkraut vergeht nicht...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Halo Freunde, danke Euch allen, es tut gut, Euch hinter mir zu wissen.
Hier der Entlassungsbericht der Neurochirurgie:

*Spiral-CT des Thorax v. 10.12.07:* Der Befund spricht für zahllose Lungenmetastasen passend zum PCa, osteoplastische Verdichtung wahrscheinlich von BWK 8. Kein Anhalt für einen lungeneigenen Tumor.
*Karnowski:* 80 %
*Procedere:* Erneute palliative Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel/Prednisolon

Ich habe gestern bei meinem Onko die Fäden entfernen lassen und erfuhr zu meinem Erstaunen, dass er am Donnerstag an der Tumorkonferenz des Krankenhauses in Wuppertal, wo ich operiert wurde und wo mein Fall besprochen wurde, selbst als Gast teilgenommen hatte und schon über mich Bescheid wusste. Ich weiß nicht so richtig, ob das ein gutes Zeichen ist. 

Ich habe beschlossen, vor Weihnachten gar nichts mehr zu unternehmen und habe mir im Januar einen Termin geben lassen um, die erneute Therapie genauer zu erörtern und wo meine Frau auch dabei sein kann.
Wegen der Weichteilmetastasen in der Lunge sah mein Onko auch keine andere Alternative als die Chemotherapie zu wiederholen, wovon ich nicht so ganz überzeugt bin, obwohl ich diese relativ gut vertragen habe.
Wer kann hier andere Vorschläge machen?
Allen ein wunderschönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Auch ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei allen bedanken, die mir zur Seite standen und stehen. Ihr seid so viele, dass ich Euch nicht alle namentlich erwähnen kann.

Ein frohes und friedvolles Weihnachtsfest
Michael

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Wegen der Weichteilmetastasen in der Lunge sah mein Onko auch keine andere Alternative als die Chemotherapie zu wiederholen, wovon ich nicht so ganz überzeugt bin, obwohl ich diese relativ gut vertragen habe.
> 
> Wer kann hier andere Vorschläge machen?


Ich versuch's derzeit mit dem Regensburger Mix: Arcoxia® (Etoricoxib) 1x60mg,  Actos® (Pioglitazon) 2x30mg, Ovastat® (Treosulfan) 2x250 mg und Fortecortin® (Dexamethason) 1x1mg.

Über Ergebnisse kann ich noch nichts sagen.

WW

----------


## Michael

> Über Ergebnisse kann ich noch nichts sagen.
> 
> WW


Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und bin gespannt, wie es sich weiterentwickelt.
Winfried, meinst Du auch, ich sollte die Docetaxel-Chemo ruhig wiederholen?

Gruß
Michael

----------


## merri1at

Hallo Michael!
Erstmal wünsch ich dir ein schönes Fest im Kreise deiner Familie, und dass du deine Krankheit für einige Zeit "vergessen" kannst.
Zum Neubeginn der Chemo mit Taxotere: Auch bei meinem Mann wurde ein Neustart gemacht. Nur kriegt er jetzt die wöchentliche Version.
Liebe Weihnachtsgrüße von Marie

----------


## WinfriedW

> Winfried, meinst Du auch, ich sollte die Docetaxel-Chemo ruhig wiederholen?


Ich habe mich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gegen eine Wiederholung der Docetaxel-Chemo entschieden.  Klar ist, dass das irgendwann , in nicht sehr ferner Zukunft, auch nicht mehr funktioniert.

Ich habe mich deshalb für den Regensburger Mix entschieden. Ergebnisse kann ich derzeit nicht vorweisen auch sind Einzelverläufe nicht sehr aussagekräftig. Die Regensburger haben einige Erfahrung mit diesem Mix.

Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle eine Reise nach Regensburg gönnen, umgehend. Wir können ja mal telefonieren. Was hältst du davon?

Gruß Winfried

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

auch in Tübingen wird diese Studie gemacht. Ich kenne bisher nur die Nebenwirkungen von Actos.

Auch von mir alles Gute, viel Erfolg und schöne Feiertage, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... , auch in Tübingen wird diese Studie gemacht. Ich kenne bisher nur die Nebenwirkungen von Actos.


Michael kommt wie ich, weil chomotherapeutisch vorbehandelt, in die *Glivec-Studie*, die übrigens unter Federführung von Prof. Reichle, Regensburg, läuft, nicht hinein. Was die Tübinger solchen  Patienten anbieten, weiß ich nicht.  

Dass der Mix nebenwirkungsfrei sei, hat niemand behauptet. Das gilt für Taxotere in gleicher Weise. Actos ist eine Komponente im Mix. Welches Medikament welche Nebenwirkungen verursacht, lässt sich schwer auseinander dividieren. Ich habe derzeit vor allem mit Gewebs-Wassereinlagerunen zu kämpfen. Das hatte ich allerdings unter Taxotere auch schon. 

Was würdest du, HansiB, tun, wenn du in Michaels Situation wärst?

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

es war eine Information für Michael, um die Wegstrecke evtl. zu reduzieren. 

Ich hatte mich schon mal aus dem Thread verabschiedet, wir haben alle schon genug dazu gesagt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Michael

> es war eine Information für Michael, um die Wegstrecke evtl. zu reduzieren. 
> Gruß Konrad


Danke Konrad, alles Beste im Neuen Jahr 2008 und in den darauffolgenden auch, was für alle gilt.
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Michael!

Wie geht's Dir? Es ist so still aus Deiner Richtung??

Bis hoffentlich bald herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Danke Schorschel,
es geht mir nicht besonders gut. Die letzte OP an der LW hat nicht viel gebracht. Ich bewege mich nur noch schleppend. Die Paraesthesien breiten sich immer mehr aus. Mein Gesäß ist so taub, dass ich kaum sitzen kann und mich nur noch in der horizontalen Lage einigermaßen gut fühle.
Meinen letzten Schließmuskel kann ich seit vorgestern auch nicht mehr beeinflussen,
so dass meine Kontinenz abnimmt, was ich bis jetzt gut unter Kontrolle hatte. Wahrscheinlich kommt es auch durch die metastatische Kompression der Nervenaustritte in der Lendenwirbelsäule. 
Durch die vielen Betäubungsmittel kommt es zu einer schweren Darmträgheit, wo auch die ganzen Abführmitteln kaum helfen, einzig das Benutzen von micoklist führt zu einem relativ guten Stuhlgang. Ab morgen versuche ich es wieder mit Movicol; denn ein Liter Lactulose hat bis jetzt keinen Erfolg gebracht. 
Inzwischen wurde in der Uni D´dorf Prof. Bojar ein Zweitgutachten erstellt. Morgen habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Onko, um die neue Chemo festzulegen. Evtl. bekomme ich noch eine Bestrahlung der Lendenwirbel, denn die Bestrahlung des Os sacrum ist nicht mehr möglich. 
Eine erneute Samariumtherapie lehnen die Nuklearmediziner wegen der schlechten Blutwerte ab. 
Heute war ich bei meinem Uro, der mir eine Überw. zum Prof. Heidenreich (Köln) gegeben hat, wo ich am Aschermittwoch einen Termin habe. Ansonsten empfahl er mir die nächsten Tage 3 x 5 mg Prednison zu nehmen, damit sich das das Ganze ein wenig beruhigt.
Ich schaue jetzt sehr selten im Forum nach, da es mir aufgrund meiner Symptomatik sehr schwerfällt, mich auf etwas zu konzentrieren. Außerdem glaube ich schon lange, dass mir keiner mehr helfen kann. Ehrlich gesagt sind meine Hoffnungen bei Null angelangt.
Gruß an alle 
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Michael,

ich hätte natürlich viel lieber etwas Positiveres von Dir gehört. Es tut mir sehr leid, dass Du momentan in einem "Loch" hängst!!

Medizinisch/inhaltlich kann ich leider nichts Intelligentes sagen - da bin ich, wie Du weißt, nicht sehr bewandert. Dein Termin bei Prof. Heidenreich ist aber sicher das Beste, was Du derzeit tun kannst. Er genießt als Uro-Onkologe ja einen ausgezeichneten Ruf. 

Ich drücke Dir sämtliche vorhandenen Daumen, dass Du am Aschermittwoch mit einer Dich hoffnungsvoller stimmenden Perspektive aus Köln zurück in Richtung Heimal fährst!!!!!

Mit den allerbesten Wünschen grüßt Dich aus Wiesbaden

Schorschel

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Michael,

es tut mir leid daß es Dir nicht gut geht. Ich habe alle Deine Berichte gelesen, und mit Dir gehofft und gebangt. Ich Wünsche Dir sehr daß Prof. Heidenreich noch etwas einfällt, und Dir helfen kann.

Viele Grüsse und alles Gute,  Michael A.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Michael,
auch mich macht es sehr betroffen, weil ich Dir nichts wirklich tröstendes oder aufmunterndes sagen kann. Trotzdem denke ich, das noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist.



> Inzwischen wurde in der Uni D´dorf Prof. Bojar ein Zweitgutachten erstellt. Morgen habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Onko, um die neue Chemo festzulegen. Evtl. bekomme ich noch eine Bestrahlung der Lendenwirbel, denn die Bestrahlung des Os sacrum ist nicht mehr möglich.


Prof. Bojar ist nach meinen Recherchen einer der Spitzenforscher in der Zellbiochemie, deren Ergebnisse in manchen Bereichen schon jetzt Anlass zu großen Hoffnungen in der Krebsbekämpfung bringen. Ich hoffe, er hat für Deinen Onkologen eine Möglichkeit gefunden, den schlimmen Prozess zum Anhalten zu bringen. 
Auch für das Konsil bei Prof. Heidenreich wünschen wir Dir viel Erfolg.

Herzliche Grüße auch an Deine Lieben
Heribert

----------


## christinew

Lieber Michael, ich habe Dir eine EMail geschrieben, bitte schau in Deinen Postkasten
Viele Grüße Christine

----------


## Michael

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich danke Euch für Eure Anteilnahme. Das Zweitgutachten von Prof. Bojar hat nichts Neues für mich erbracht. Am 11.2.08 folgt CT Thorax und am 12.2.08 eine erneute Chemo mit Docetaxel Prednison drei Zyklen in 3 Wochen. Danach erfolgt eine erneute Kontrolle und evtl. weitere Zyklen. Von der Kombination mit Thalidomid wurde mir abgeraten vor allem wegen der neurogenen Nebenwirkungen, zudem sei mein Blutbild viel zu schlecht, was ja auch die Samariumtherapie nicht gestattet. 
Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass ein jeder Experte, den ich konsultiere, ziemlich am Ende mit seinem Latein ist. Ich wäre nur froh, wenn man wenigstens die Symptomatik einigermaßen für mich erträglich gestalten könnte. Mal sehen, was dem Herrn Prof. Heidenreich noch einfällt, aber viele Hoffnungen habe ich, ehrlich gesagt, auch nicht. 
Leider lässt meine Kampfeskraft immer mehr nach, da ich bis jetzt nach allen Therapien immer ein bisschen mehr von meiner Lebensqualität verloren hatte, ohne irgendwelche Erfolge zu verspüren. 
Gruß an alle
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

auch mich bewegt dein PK Leidensweg sehr, es tut mir sehr leid.

In besseren Zeiten haben wir öfters, auch über meine alternativen Möglichketen gesprochen.

Ich selbst, therapiere mich fast nur noch ohne Schulmedizin, durch alternative, biologische Hilfen. Seit ca. 6 Monaten bin ich frei von Medikamenten. Meinem Körper und Abwehrsystem tut das sicher gut.

Ich empfehle immer noch (ich bin ein sturer Hund), die Einnahme von Zellulärer Bierhefe, als "Entgiftung". Wie zu vermuten ist, wäre das bei vielen von uns nicht unwichtig. Gerade bei einer Chemo, aber auch sonst, sicher hilfreich.

Zur Immunstimmulierung, gerade vor einer Chemo und vielen anderen Problemen und Körperschwächung würde ich mir die Möglichkeiten von Vital/Heilpilzen anschaen. Gerade bei Verstopfung, auch sonst, sollte da eine Hilfe möglich sein.

Interessant ist auch, daß 3 Heilpilze in den Tisso-Produkten, die ich gerade angefangen habe zu nehmen (Zellsymbiose Th. Rudolf und Ulrich haben darüber viel geschrieben) enthalten sind. Auch das könnte für dich eine Möglichkeit zur Stabilisierung sein.

Auch die "Macher" dieser Produkte haben gemerkt, daß Vitalpilze mehr als nur Schwammerln sind.

Ich empfehle ein Büchlein über Vitalpilze ISBN 3-00-018106-7, ist auch bei den "Vertreibern" von diesen Produkten zu haben. Das Googeln, deine Söhne können da behilflich sein, kann sehr viel Interessantes und auch Krebsstudien bringen.

Ferner empfehle ich immer wieder das Buch von Prof. Werner Zabel: Die Interne Krebstherapie und die Ernährung des Krebskranken (Bircher-Benner Verlag). 
Gerade die großen Erfahrungen in seiner Klinik können meiner Meinung nach bei uns schwer/schwerstbetroffenen mit weitem Fortschritt hilfreich sein.

 Auch was die Ernährung anbelangt, wenn der Patient nichts mehr essen will, was auf uns alle mal zukommen kann, sind Hilfen möglich. Auch über Schmerzlinderung sind Erfahrungen genannt.

Nur die Schulmedizin, hat dir oft nicht helfen können, du schreibst es ja selbst.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Michael

> Nur die Schulmedizin, hat dir oft nicht helfen können, du schreibst es ja selbst.
> Viel Erfolg, Konrad


 
Hallo Freunde,
der gestrige Besuch bei Prof. H. in Köln hat überhaupt nichts gebracht. Man hat uns zu verstehen gegeben, dass die Schulmedizin in meinem Falle am Ende ist. Allerdings meinte er auch, die Wiederholng der Docetaxelchemo würde nichts bringen bei dem niedrigen PSA-Wert, evtl. könnte man noch die Lendenwirbel bestrahlen mit ungewissem Erfolg. Ansonsten sollte man nur versuchen die Schmerztherapie effektiver zu gestalten. Eine entsprechende Therapieempfehlung würde dann mein überweisender Uro schriftlich bekommen. Leider hat das Zweitgutachten von Prof. Bojar gar nichts Brauchbares geliefert, aber das wussten wir schon. 
Also habe ich nun meinen Chemotermin für den nächsten Dienstag abgesagt und begebe mich jetzt in die homöopathische Behandlung mit Hilfe einer nette Heilpraktikerin, auf der nun meine ganze Hoffnung liegt und hoffentlich wenigstens den Rest meines sehr schönen und wie ich meine ziemlich effektiven Lebens (s. mein stolzer Nachwuchs) in einigermaßen akzeptabler Qualität verbringen kann.
Danke Christine für die Empfehlung, der Kontakt war sehr schnell hergestellt, so dass ich heute schon mit der Therapie angefangen habe. Über Resultate werde ich berichten.
Ich hoffe nun wieder mal ganz stark auf mein Immunsystem, dass es diesmal besser mitspielt, denn noch einen Frust kann ich mir kaum leisten.
Bis dahin
Gruß an alle
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Michael,

das Thema "Immunsystem" ist jetzt mit absoluter Sicherheit der richtige Fokus Deiner Pläne,und andere, wie z.B. Konrad (HansiB), haben ja exakt mit dieser Schiene den PK über Jahre erfolgreich ausgetrickst. Ich bin sicher, dass das auch Dir gelingt - speziell wenn Du jetzt keinen Frust schiebst, sondern den Kampf fortführst. Dabei wünsche ich Dir von Herzen Erfolg!!!! (Ich schreibe Dir parallel auch noch eine Mail.)

Herzliche Grüße 

Schorschel

----------


## Andreas78

Hallo Michael,

ich hatte jetzt nicht die Möglichkeit, mir jede Seite durchzulesen, aber mir wäre noch Folgendes eingefallen. Außer ein Mal monatlich Zometa würde ich es mit wöchentlich Fosamax probieren. darüber hinaus würde ich täglich eine Tablette Calcitrat und Rocaltrol einnehmen. Wie gesagt, ich kenne jetzt nicht Deine gesamte Krankheistgeschichte. Vielleicht machst Du das ja schon.
Zur Immunstimulierung: Mein Vater nimmt seit einem Monat Leukine, die seinem Blutbild recht gut tun. Die sind zwar sehr teuer, aber einen Versuch wert. Leider ist das im Augenblick ein akademischer Rat, weil Leukine gerade sehr schwer zu beschaffen sind. Trotzdem würde ich das Mal im Hinterkopf behalten.
Die Idee mit der Heilpraktikerin ist sehr gut. Das macht mein Vater jetzt auch und er ist auf Grund einer Polyneuropathie quasi gelähmt.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und alles Gute!

----------


## Michael

Hallo Schorschel,bist auch noch auf, es wird Zeit, langsam schlafen zu gehen. Dies AHIT-Therapie geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf. Gerade haben wir (meine frau und ich) sie uns nochmal genauer angeschaut. Meine Frau guckt schon im Atlas nach, was wir alles evtl. demnächst im Süden Deutschlands abklappern könnten. Wahrscheinlich in den Osterferien.
Gute Nacht
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde,
wollte mich nur mal wieder melden und ein wenig von mir berichten.  Also die Schmerzen sind einigermaßen unter Kontrolle, obwohl es manchmal so heftig wird, dass ich mir wünschte, es  endlich hinter mir zu haben, aber dann  wird  das Morphium schnell höher dosiert und meist geht es dann wieder. Gott sei Dank treten die Schmerzspitzen nicht so häufig auf.  Gut finde ich auch, dass ich ziemlich gut und auch viel schlafen kann. 
Das Gehen bereitet mir sehr viele Probleme.  Ohne Gehstützen geht es selten und dann nur sehr langsam.  
Meine letzten Werte sind nicht so gut. AP 326, PSA 0,86, LDH 378, CEA 56.
Es tut mir nur so leid, wenn ich die besorgten Gesichter meiner Liebsten sehe, die mir so gerne helfen würden und es doch nicht können.  Eine Chemo lehne ich immer noch erst ab. Momentan werde ich nur naturheilkundlich behandelt.  Natürlich brauche ich die Schulmedizin zur Bekämpfung  bzw. Unterdrückung meiner Schmerzen. 
Ich grüße Euch alle herzlich
Michael

----------


## Hans-Joachim

Hallo Michael,

gut mal wieder von Dir zu hören. Auch wenn Deine Situation im Augenblick nicht gerade rosig ist. 

Trotzdem sollte man auch in schwierigen Zeiten nicht den Kontakt abbrechen lassen, so wie ein Schiff auch in schwerem Wasser nicht den Leuchtturm aus den Augen verlieren sollte.

Deine Berichte sind für mich und ich glalube, auch für viele andere, immer sehr wertvoll, weil wir doch von Deiner großen Erfahrung im Umgang mit unserer Krankheit profitieren können.

Sicher denken viele an Dich, drücken Dir die Daumen und wünschen Dir alles Gute! So wie ich Dich aus Deinen Beiträgen kenne, wird Dir dies bestimmt eine gewisse Stärkung in Deinem Leiden sein.

Wenn es nun bald richtig Frühling und das Grün wieder hervorsprießen wird, wird es uns allen stimmungsmäßig wohl wieder besser gehen.

Alles Gute für Dich und Deine Familie

Joachim

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Michael,

nach unserem Telefonat vor einigen Wochen habe ich schon darauf gewartet, dass Du Dich mal wieder meldest...

Den Worten von Hans-Joachim kann ich mich nur anschließen, und ich wünsche Dir von Herzen alles Gute und ein kampfkräftiges Immunsystem!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Michael,
auch ich habe mich sehr gefreut, noch einmal von Dir zu hoeren, auch wenn die Nachrichten nicht die besten sind. Deine Mitteilungen im Forum habe ich immer mit grossem Interesse und Mitgefühl verfolgt und sie haben mir in letzter Zeit sehr gefehlt! Mich wundert immer wieder Dein niedriger PSA-Wert, insbesondere wenn man Andere betrachtet, die mit einem sehr hohen PSA noch keine grossen körperlichen Beeinträchtigungen haben. Daran kann ich immer wieder sehen, dass jeder Fall anders ist und wir im grossen und ganzen doch relativ wenig wissen. Wie ich Deiner Mitteilung entnehme, hast Du auch von Samarium keinen Benefit gehabt. Das tut mir sehr leid. Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen und denke an Dich und an Deine Familie.
Liebe Gruesse
Petra

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Petra,

wie geht es euch, du klingst so hoffnungsvoll. Wie hat sich die Metastasenbestrahlung bei deinem Mann entwickelt?

Niederes PSA muss nicht viel bedeuten, die Krebsmasse, die Malignität spielt eine Rolle, das Ruhen der Metastasen.

 Michael ist operiert, auch die Metastasierung war nicht riesig, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Es kommt auf die Aktivität der Metastasen an und ob Nerven gedrückt werden und die Scmerzen verursachen.

Alles Gute euch und auch Michael, Konrad

----------


## Michael

Ich danke Euch allen für Eure Anteilnahme. Am Freitag habe ich einen dringenden Termin bei meinem Onkologen, da meine Lähmungen in den Beinen sehr stark und ziemlich schnell fortschreiten. Jeden Tag merke ich aufs Neue, dass ich immer schlechter freihändig gehen kann. Nur fürchte ich, dass mein Onko eher zu einer Wiederholung der Chemo neigen wird. Evtl. muss ich noch ein MRT LWS machen lassen und evtl. die Neurochirurgie wieder bemühen müssen.
Es ist schon furchtbar, zumal auch noch die Schmerzen die letzten Tage wieder schlechter unter Kontrolle zu bringen sind. Heute konnte ich das Bett erst um 18.00 Uhr verlassen, nachdem ich mich mit Morphium und Ibu 600 vollgepumpt habe. Diese erneut auftretenden Schmerzspitzen machen mir momentan am meisten zu schaffen. 
Ich würde so gern etwas Fröhliches von mir berichten, aber leider erlauben es die Tatsachen nicht so gut. Etwas Erfreuliches kann ich doch noch berichten. Mental geht es mir ziemlich gut, so dass meine Frau sich schon mal freut, dass ich so gut drauf bin, zumindest, wenn die Schmerzen abflauen. Natürlich machen wir uns da nichts vor und wissen beide, dass meine Erkrankung nicht heilbar ist, gerade deshalb finde ich es auch gut, wenn ich mich subjektiv gut fühle, auch wenn es nur der Pharmazie zu verdanken ist.
Liebe Grüße an alle
Michael

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Michael,

Es ist nicht einfach, Dir die richtigen Worte zu schreiben: Sprüche bringen nichts, und weise Ratschläge ebensowenig. 

Einen kleinen Hinweis (eigentlich ist es kein solcher, sondern nur eine lebhafte Unterstützung Deiner eigenen Meinung) möchte ich Dir doch auf den Weg geben: Mach wirklich von allen Möglichkeiten der Pharmazie Gebrauch, um Deine Schmerzen tief zu halten! Für irgend etwas ist die ja da - und Du als Zahnarzt weisst ja sicher bestens, wie manchem Patienten Du Angstgefühle mit einer Spritze weggezaubert hast. 

Ich weiss, bei Dir reicht eine einzelne Spritze nicht aus, aber Du verdienst es, dass die Medizin, die Du für andere eingesetzt hast, nun mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln Dir gegen Deine Schmerzen hilft.

Liebe Grüsse

Jürg

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde, nach einer ziemlich halbwachen Nacht bin ich um 6:15 Uhr vor heftigen Schmerzen im Dammbereich, von denen ich schon berichtet habe, aus dem Bett gejagt worden. Es wir immer grauenvoller. Nun habe ich mir notwendigerweise schon 3x20 mg Sevredol, 2 Ibu 600 und 30 Tr. Stangyl verabreicht und warte und hoffe auf eine einsetzende Schmerzlinderung, die aber auch nicht immer wunschgemäß ankommt. Das Schreiben soll mir die Wartezeit etwas abwechslungsreicher machen.
Gestern erlebte ich allerdings auch schon eine ähnliche Situation, allerdings konnte ich da bis 10:00 Uhr schlafen. Nach einer Einnahme eines selbstgemachten Schmerzcocktails ließen die Schmerzen einigermaßen nach und ich konnte um 12:0 Uhr den Termin bei meinem Onkologen wahrnehmen. Meine Frau hat sich früher frei genommen und mich zuhause abgeholt.
Erstaunlicherweise wurde eine erneute Chemo überhaupt nicht in Erwähnung gezogen, erst als ich ihn danach gefragt habe, meinte er, es würde wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringen und nur noch mein Knochenmark zusätzlich schädigen. Er hat zunächst tel. versucht, einen Termin für MTR LWS/Becken in Essen für mich zu bekommen, leider erst am 27. Mai möglich. Ansonsten fällt ihm auch nicht mehr viel ein, als mein Immunsystem u stärken und die Schmerzen, in den Griff zu bekommen, was für mich nun das Allerwichtigste ist, denn ich weiß nicht, wieviel Kraft ich noch habe, diese Schmerzen überhaupt noch ertragen zu wollen. Ich versuche, vielleicht noch in Wuppertal einen früheren Termin zu bekommen.
Wir haben nun die Fentanylpflasterdosis auf 200µg/h alle drei Tage erhöht und für die härteren Fälle habe verschrieb mein Onkologe mir noch Morphin 20mg/ml als subkutane Injektion als eiserne Reserve für zuhause, die ich mir dann selbst injizieren werde. 
Gott sei Dank lassen die Schmerzen sehr langsam nach, obwohl ich zwischendurch noch immer die Wände hoch gehen und wie ein kleines Kind vor Schmerzen heulen könnte, was ich auch schon öfter getan hatte und diesen Anblick musste ich meiner Frau schon öfter zumuten; die Arme nimmt mich dann nur kräftig in die Arme und versucht mich zu trösten und dann sehe ich es ihren Augen, wie schrecklich es leid ihr tut. Ich bin nun mal kein Supermann und ich bin sicher, den will sie auch gar nicht. 
Ich vertrau immer noch meinem Immunsystem und versuche mit allen Mittel, es zu stärken. Wie gesagt das größte Problem sind für mich die SCHMERZEN.
Lieb Grüße und lasst Euch durch mich nicht das Wochenende nicht vermiesen.
Michael

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Michael,
Dur vermiest uns mit Sicherheit nicht das Wochenende mit Deinen Schilderungen. Ich denke, wir freuen uns immer, wenn Du Dich mitteilst. Mich machen Deine Schilderungen nur auch unendlich wütend, wenn ich an die "tollen" Sprüche denke, die man immer wieder liest (zuletzt auch von Fr. Dr. Koch von der Schmerzliga), dass niemand heute mehr Schmerzen ertragen muss. Wo sind dann bitte diese tollen Medikamente, die chronisch Kranken ein schmerzfreies Leben ermöglichen? Die Wirklichkeit, und das habe ich leider auch in unserem Bekanntenkreis erleben müssen, sieht leider oft ganz anders aus!
Sorry, aber das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden! Ich wünsche Dir sosehr, dass Du jemanden findest, der Deine Schmerzen in den Griff kriegt!
Daumen sind gedrückt!
Liebe Grüsse
Petra

----------


## roterlars

Hallo Michael,
schon mal Lyrica probiert ?

Lars

----------


## Harro

*Beschreibung von Lyrica

*Hallo, lieber Michael, damit Du nicht lange suchen mußt, hier ein Link:

http://www.medknowledge.de/neu/2004/...-36-lyrica.htm

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin eine möglichst schmerzfreie Zeit.

*"Weise ist, wer seine Existenz eintönig gestaltet. Denn dann besitzt jeder kleine Zwischenfall das Privileg eines Wunders"
*(Fernando Pessoa)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Michael,

vielleicht ist der Gedanke laienhaft, aber hast Du folgendes schon bedacht? 

Ich kenne tierische Rückenschmerzen, die mich zum Heulen gebracht haben, nach einem Bandscheibenvorfall. Ich lese in Deinem Profil, daß ein Sequester aus der Bandscheibe ausgetreten ist, und die lösen durch den Druck auf die dort verlaufenden Nerven in der Regel die Schmerzen bei Bandscheibenvorfällen aus. Mir drängt sich der Verdacht auf, daß Du vielleicht an der falschen Stelle suchst, indem Du NUR an Deine Metastasen denkst. Vielleicht ist der Sequester ja der Hauptübeltäter, und es könnte Dir Linderung verschafft werden, wenn er aufgelöst würde, bzw. wenn die dort verlaufenden Nerven verödet würden. Ist daran schon mal gedacht worden, bzw. wurde der Sequester mikrochirurgisch angegangen oder von einem (guten) Orthopäden behandelt? Ich denke da an Institutionen wie das Grönermeyer-Institut in Herdecke.


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich Dir damit helfen kann.
Andreas

----------


## Michael

> Vielleicht ist der Sequester ja der Hauptübeltäter, und es könnte Dir Linderung verschafft werden, wenn er aufgelöst würde, bzw. wenn die dort verlaufenden Nerven verödet würden. Ist daran schon mal gedacht worden, bzw. wurde der Sequester mikrochirurgisch angegangen oder von einem (guten) Orthopäden behandelt? Ich denke da an Institutionen wie das Grönermeyer-Institut in Herdecke.
> Andreas


Hallo Andreas, m Dez. 2007 wurde ein Sequester aus der LWS in der Neurochirurgie entfernt und patholgisch als PK-Metastase diagnostiziert. Wahrscheinlich ist es dieses Mal dasselbe nur muss ich vorher das MRT haben.
Gruß Michael

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Michael,

jetzt kapier ich, daß manchmal nur noch Morphium hilft.
Ich würde mir möglichst schnell einen MRT-Termin geben lassen, EGAL WO! Ich kenne Istitutionen, da klappt das notfallmäßig innerhalb von Stunden. Da ist selbst eine Wartezeit von Tagen unmenschlich, und bis 27.5. ein Hohn!

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Michael

Es ist mir gelungen, doch noch einen früheren Termin in meiner Nähe zu bekommen, und zwar am 5.Mai, was mich natürlich sehr gefreut hatte und ich mich schon fast glücklich geschätzt habe. Ich hoffe nur, dass es trotzdem noch nicht zu spät sein wird, denn meine Mobilität lässt jeden Tag merklich nach. 
Nachdem ich nun von meinem Onko gegen die Schmerzspitzen Morphin- Injektionslösung verordnet bekommen habe, sind diese Schmerzspitzen sehr viel besser zu beherrschen. Im Schnitt muss ich mir zwei Mal am Tage das Zeug in den Oberschenkel spritzen. 
Soll das nun der Beginn meiner neuen kurzen oder langen Fixerkarriere sein? 

Liebe Grüße Michael

----------


## anni 42

Hallo Michael,

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit sich zur Schmerzeinstellung stationär auf eine palliative Station verlegen zulassen.

Dort wird unter anderem mit Palladon ret. versucht die Schmerzen in den Griff zu bekommen, das wäre z.B. bei uns die nächste Möglichkeit.
LG
Asli

----------


## Michael

> Dort wird unter anderem mit Palladon ret. versucht die Schmerzen in den Griff zu bekommen, das wäre z.B. bei uns die nächste Möglichkeit.
> LG
> Asli


Halo Asli
Palladonversuche habe ich auch schon hinter mir, allerdings nicht mit retard. Zurzei klappt es gut mit Morphin 20mg/ml-Injektionen.
Die Leidensgeschichte Deines Mannes  bewegt mich aber auch sehr, nachdem ich mir die PK-Historie angeschaut habe. Vieles von dem, was Ihr macht, mache ich auch und trotzdem komme ich mir wie ein zappelnder Fisch an der Angel vor.
Ich drücke Euch die Daumen und wünsche Deinem Mann und mir vor allem eine relative Schmerzfreiheit.
Gruß, Michael

----------


## Michael

Durch immer heftigere Zunahme der Schmerzspitzen musste ich mich nun für irgendwas entscheiden. Eine erneute Chemo kann mich irgendwie überhaupt nicht überzeugen, also entschieden wir uns für eine Bestrahlung der LWS mit a 2,5 Gy bis 35 Gy. Ich nehme an, dass es langsam eine der letzten Optionen der  Schulmedizin sein wird und kann nur hoffen, dass meine alternativen Schritte auch noch etwas bewirken.    
Auch wurde ich dem Schmerzzentrum der Uni Essen vorgestellt. Die gesamte Schmerztherapie  wurde nun neu überdacht und auf Hydromorphon umgestellt. 
Der Schmerztherapieplan sieht so aus: 
Jurnista 64 mg 3xtgl. + Arcoxia 90 mg 1xtgl.+ Lyrica 150 mg 2xtgl.+ Stangyl bis 150 Tr/tgl +
Morphin 20mg/ml s.c. nach Bedarf.
Ich hoffe, dass ich dann wieder mal meine Schmerzspitzen in den Griff bekomme.
Ich  hoffe nur,  dass ich noch die Kraft aufbringe, diesen Zustand einigermaßen zu ertragen und damit zu leben, bis wenigstens einer meiner Söhne auf den eigenen Beinen  stehen kann.  Es ist verdammt schwer.
Grüße Michael

----------


## RuStra

> Ich hoffe, dass ich dann wieder mal meine Schmerzspitzen in den Griff bekomme.
> Ich  hoffe nur,  dass ich noch die Kraft aufbringe, diesen Zustand einigermaßen zu ertragen und damit zu leben, bis wenigstens einer meiner Söhne auf den eigenen Beinen  stehen kann.  Es ist verdammt schwer.
> Grüße Michael


Lieber Michael,
danke, dass Du Dich gemeldet hast, so kann ich mich auch mal wieder melden und Dir sagen, dass ich an Dich denke. Die Vorstellung, dass wenigstens einer  Deiner Söhne auf eigenen Beinen stehen sollte, ist eine Geländer. Aber warum nur einer? Wäre der zeitliche Horizont zur Beendigung der Ausbildung des/der anderen für Dich viel zu weit gegriffen? Wer weiss, vielleicht gelingt Dir doch noch eine Beruhigung der Situation, oder ist das ncht mehr denkbar?
Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Michael

> Aber warum nur einer? Wäre der zeitliche Horizont zur Beendigung der Ausbildung des/der anderen für Dich viel zu weit gegriffen? Wer weiss, vielleicht gelingt Dir doch noch eine Beruhigung der Situation, oder ist das ncht mehr denkbar?
> Grüsse,
> Rudolf


Lieber Rudolf, so ist es, ich bin zurzeit viel zu häufig ziemlich hoffnungslos, was meine Lebensdauer betrifft, wenn ich mir meine Befunde angucke und dann noch die unerträglichen Schmerzspitzen, die zwar weniger geworden sind, aber dafür um so heftiger. Aber vielleicht wird es jetzt besser, nachdem ich heute Abend meine neue Schmerztherapie eingeleitet habe.
Gruss
Michael

----------


## Olivenbaum

Guten Morgen Michael,
bei den vielen Beiträgen zu diesem Thema (die ich nicht alle gelesen habe) bin ich nicht sicher, ob das Folgende schon diskutiert wurde - ist also vielleicht schon bekannt:
Dr. Gerson, den ja sicherlich einige über sein doch recht bekanntes Buch kennen, empfahl Kaffee-Einläufe - normalerweise in der akuten Therapiephase alle 4 Stunden (auch nachts! wichtig) oder nach Bedarf - z.B. bei den Schmerzspitzen - z.T. alle 2 Stunden.
Neben der schmerzlindernden Wirkung wird auch die Leber entlastet und unterstützt. Wichtig ist, es einige Zeit (einige Tage) zu probieren und nicht nach 2 Einläufen aufzuhören - der Körper braucht ein wenig Zeit.
Zur Herstellung:
1-2 Esslöffel Bio(!)  Kaffee mit Coffein - das ist wichtig, entcoffeiniert geht nicht
in 1-1,5 Liter Wasser kurz aufkochen, dann 15 Min. leicht köcheln lassen
abfiltern, auf ca. 40 °C abkühlen lassen
(oder eine dementsprechend große Menge für den ganzen Tag vorbereiten und vor Gebrauch erwärmen)
Für 10 gibts in der Apotheke 1 Liter Einlauf-Sets zu kaufen.
Es muss kein hoher Einlauf sein, die kurzen Darmrohre reichen, mögl. versuchen, den Einlauf 15 Minuten zu halten - kann anfangs etwas schwer sein, dann früher ablassen - und wieder raus damit.
Das Coffein des Einlaufs geht in dieser kurzen Zeit fast komplett über die Hämorrhoidalvene zur Leber.
Nebenbei - so weiss man seit einigen Jahren - steigert dies die Glutathion-S-Transferase bis zu 600%.
Gerson selbst hat erst durch diese Einläufe seine Erfolge verbuchen können.
Da es nicht viel kostet, kannst Du es auf jeden Fall einmal ausprobieren. 
Ich denke, es tut Dir sehr gut.
Alles Gute - Kopf hoch und herzliche Grüße

Oliver

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Michael,
ich kann mir denken, dass Du manchmal ziemlich hoffnungslos bist. Die Krankheit an sich ist ja schon schlimm genug, aber wenn dann noch solche Schmerzen dazu kommen, wird es einfach unerträglich.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und Erfolg mit der neuen Schmerztherapie und drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass Du hierdurch wieder eine bessere Lebensqualität erhälst.
Liebe Gruesse
Petra

----------


## Michael

Danke Jochen,
bin gerade aus der Radiologie gekommen und fühle mich einigermaßen wohl. Die neue Schmerzmedikation lässt mich auch sehr hoffen und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es zusammen mit der Bestrahlung etwas bringt.
Danke für Deine netten Worte.
Gruss Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
heute war meine vorletzte Strahlentherapie, und am kommenden Montag wird dann zum letzten Mal bestrahlt. Danach findet die Endbesprechung mit dem Radiologen statt. Im Anschluss soll ich dann nochmal zur vorher schon erwähnten Schmerzambulanz gebracht werden.
Bis jetzt haben wir die Schmerzen sind sehr gut unter Kontrolle. Ich fühle mich relativ gut, manchmal schon fast euphorisch. Natürlich ist das Fortbewegen nicht ganz schmerzlos, aber total zu akzeptieren. 
Die eingetretene ziemlich heftige Inkontinenz kommt wahrscheinlich von der Strahlentherapie und ich hoffe, dass es sich wieder einpendelt. Ansonsten habe ich bis jetzt keine Nebenwirkungen verspürt. Wenn es so bleibt, dann bin ich erstmal sehr zufrieden. Man setzt nun die Latte nicht mehr so hoch, was die Lebensqualität betrifft, und ich glaube, das ist auch gut so.
Grüße Michael

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Michael,
ich freue mich sehr, dass die jetzige Therapie Dir Schmerzlinderung gebracht hat. Ich drücke Dir ganz, ganz fest die Daumen, dass es so bleibt und vielleicht durch die Schmerztherapie noch besser wird.
Alle meine guten Wünsche gelten Dir und Deiner Familie!
Schönes, schmerzfreies Wochenende!
Petra

----------


## lienchen

Hallo Michael,

aus Erfahrung mit einem guten Bekannten (hatte Dir schon mal davon geschrieben) kann ich nur sagen, dass bei ihm völlige Schmerzfreiheit erst nach ca. 3-4 Wochen post Bestrahlung eingetreten ist und bis heute (9 Monate später) anhält. Er hat sehr ausgedehnte Metastasierung der Knochen und konnte vor der Bestrahlung nur noch liegen. Jetzt macht er wieder 5stündige Wanderungen ohne jegliche Schmerzmittel. Damit hatte echt niemand gerechnet.

Will damit sagen, dass die Schmerzen bestimmt noch weiter zurückgehen und Du wieder mehr Lebensqualität gewinnst.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
lienchen

----------


## Michael

Hallo Lienchen und JochenM und alle anderen, die sich für mich interessieren,
heute habe ich die letzte Bestrahlung hinter mich gebracht. Insgesamt waren es 35 Gy.
Ich glaube, das war die letzte Option, die ich von der Schulmedizin noch erwarten konnte. 
Nach der Bestrahlung heute wurde ich dann nochmal in der Schmerzambulanz vorgestellt.
Ich muss sagen, der Schmerzmediziner, hat mich gut eingestellt, so dass ich die Schmerzen voll im Griff habe. Ich fühle mich von Tag zu Tag immer besser, so dass ich schon fast wieder hoch jauchzen könnte. Ich glaube, dass es jetzt der richtige Weg war.
Jedenfalls brauche ich auch nicht mehr die hohen verschiedenen Schmerzmitteldosen wie vor Wochen noch. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass es ja nur rein palliativ ist und die Metastasen, die man mit den Strahlen nicht erreicht hatte, sich weiter ausbreiten werden. Meine einzige Hoffnung ist, es wenigstens so wenig schmerzhaft wie möglich zu erleben.
Grüße
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> ... Ich fühle mich von Tag zu Tag immer besser, so dass ich schon fast wieder hoch jauchzen könnte. Ich glaube, dass es jetzt der richtige Weg war.
> ...


Das höre ich gerne, lieber Michael!!

Vergiss Dein Immunsystem nicht (wir haben am Telefon darüber gesprochen!)...

Herzliche Grüße und "toi, toi, toi"!!!

Schorschel

----------


## spertel

Guten Morgen Michael

Na das sind ja echt positive Nachrichten. Obwohl ich in der letzten Zeit viel mit mir selbst beschäftigt war, habe ich immer an Dich und Deine Situation gedacht.

Es freut mich sehr, dass Du Deine Schmerzen nun offensichtlich in den Griff bekommen hast...und noch mehr hoffe ich, dass dies auch so bleibt.

Aber von Anfang an wußte ich, lieber Michael...DU PACKST DAS !!!!!


LG aus Berlin

Spertel

----------


## JochenM

Lieber MIchael,
es freut mich, soviel Positives von Dir zu hören. Ich habe mich immer sehr für Deine Situation interessiert und Deine Beiträge mit Interesse verfolgt.
Ich denke, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Deine Schmerzfreiheit ganz, ganz lange anhält! Ich denke, nur so hast Du die Möglichkeit, Deine Krankheit auch einmal für einige Zeit zu vergessen. Und das ist ja ganz, ganz wichtig!
Meine Daumen bleiben gedrückt und ich freue mich, wieder von Dir zu hören.
Mach's gut weiterhin!
Petra

----------


## Michael

Ich danke Euch!!!

Liebe Grüße an alle und Dir Spertel drücke ich ganz fest die Daumen.
Michael

----------


## christinew

Lieber Michael, 
ohne Schmerzen sieht das Leben gleich ganz anders aus, deshalb freue ich mich sehr für Dich. Du mußt einfach abwarten, evtl. hat die Bestrahlung doch was erreicht,  ich nehme an die naturheilkundliche Schiene fährst Du auch weiterhin?
Ich denke sehr oft an Dich und wünsche Dir wirklich von Herzen Hoffnung und Schmerzfreiheit.
Alles Gute, Christine

----------


## Michael

> ..., ich nehme an die naturheilkundliche Schiene fährst Du auch weiterhin?
> Alles Gute, Christine


Danke Christine, natürlich
arbeite ich mit der Fr. Dr. Riede-Kainrath zusammen und ich glaube, es hilft auch etwas. Man muß abwarten, wie weit sich hier die Kombination mit der Schulmedizin ergänzt.
Gruss Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Michael,

auch ich freue mich , daß es dir besser geht.

Bekommst du auch "Knollenblätterpilz" ich nehme ihn seit 1 Woche, soll die Einnahme wöchentlich erhöhen. 

Gestern habe wir nach EAV getetset, für mich sehr gut geeignet, meine HP war ganz begeistert über die positive Reaktion und hat sich ein wenig abgefüllt.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Michael

> Weiterhin viel Erfolg, Konrad


Auch so, lieber Konrad.
Michael

----------


## Michael

> Bekommst du auch "Knollenblätterpilz" ich nehme ihn seit 1 Woche
> Konrad


Ja, 1 ml/tgl

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde und Mitkämpfer,
ich möchte jetzt mal kurz mal über Erfreuliches von mir berichten.
Nun ist die letzte Option der Bestrahlung der BWK12 bis Os sacrum zu Ende und ich fühle mich, ehrlich gesagt, prächtig. Gestern bin ich den halben Tag sogar ohne meine Krücken rumgegangen und es ging einigermaßen. Ich habe dann sogar meinen Motorroller herausgeholt und bin damit zum Besuch meiner Schwiegermutter ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Vielleicht war es ein wenig gewagt, aber es klappte sehr gut.
Heute lege ich auch immer öfter die Krücken zur Seite. Allerdings ist es immer nur Zuhause, draußen traue ich mich noch nicht so ganz. Es ist mit Sicherheit kein Wunder, sondern es ist eben wahrscheinlich der Bestrahlung, der Schmerzmedikation und der Alternativbehandlung zu verdanken. Egal wem es zu verdanken ist, ich hoffe nur, dass dieser Zustand möglichst lange anhält bzw. dass es noch besser wird. Mir ist klar, dass es kein Heilungsprozess bedeutet, wenn es aber schon ein gewisser Stillstand sein sollte, dann bin ich schon sehr zufrieden und meine Umgebung auch. Ich hoffe nur, dass meine Euphorie nicht zu schnell gestoppt wird. 
Euch allen alles Gute und lasst den Kopf nicht hängen
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Michael,
diese Neuigkeiten sind die schönsten, die ich seit langer Zeit hier im Forum gelesen habe. Genau das, was auch Dein Wunsch für die nächste Zeit ist, wünsche ich Dir für einige Jahre. Gönne Dir die Zeit der Euphorie, sie kann Dich nur weiter stärken und verlorenes Vertrauen in das Leben zurückgeben.

Alles Gute und viel Freude mit Deiner Familie wünscht Dir von Herzen
Heribert

----------


## Schorschel

Glückwunsch zur positiven Entwicklung!!!!!

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

Heute habe ich meinen Motorroller eingetauscht gegen einen Dreiradroller, da mir die Standhaftigkeit des Zweiradrollers zu unsicher war.  Ich habe also meinen Zweiräder , den ich mir genau vor einem Jahr gekauft habe,  in Zahlung gegeben. Das neue Dreirad ist zwar nicht so schnell, hat ja nur 50 ccm, dafür aber  können auch all meine Jungens das Ding mit ihrem Führerschein fahren, was es wieder effektiver  und meine Mobilität   sowieso sicherer macht. Es ist wieder mal eine kleine Erneuerung, die mein Leben etwas lustiger macht. Es ist seltsam, gerade jetzt, wo es mir immer besser geht, wo ich schon mal meine Krücken weglasse und mich freihändig bewege, gerade da schaffe ich mir ein Dreirad an. Wer weiß, was das zu bedeuten hat. Vielleicht kann ich es demnächst wieder mal gegen eine schwerere Maschine eintauschen. Ich lasse mich überraschen.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## JochenM

Hallo lieber Michael,
es ist so wunderschön, diese positiven Nachrichten von Dir zu lesen! Ich wünsche Dir, dass die Schmerzen der Vergangenheit angehören und diese jetzige Schmerzfreiheit unendlich anhält!
Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Roller! Geniesse es!
Liebe Gruesse
Petra

----------


## spertel

Na siehste, Micha, ick hab´s doch gewusst, dass Du es packst....und ich sage Dir, nächstes Jahr um diese steht Dein Roller in der Garage und Du sitzt auf ner fetten Harley. Sag dann Bescheid, ich hab´auch noch so´n Ding in der Garage zu steh´n und dann dreh´n wir ne Runde......alles klar ??

Weiterhin die allerbesten Wünsche

Spertel

----------


## Michael

> Sag dann Bescheid, ich hab´auch noch so´n Ding in der Garage zu steh´n und dann dreh´n wir ne Runde......alles klar ??
> Spertel


Das wünsche ich Dir , Lieber Spertel, auch.

Ich komme gerade vom Schwimmen, immerhin 1000 m draußen, es hat echt gut getan, allerdings beim Schwimmen habe ich die wenigsten Probleme gehabt. Klar, dass ich früher flotter war, aber was soll`s.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Michael:
... es ist eben wahrscheinlich der Bestrahlung, der Schmerzmedikation und der Alternativbehandlung zu verdanken. 

Hallo Michael,
spontan fiel mir dazu ein Satz aus der Presseschau des Deutschlandfunks ein:
„Warum haben die Deutschen nicht ein Quäntchen mehr von diesem intelligenten Sowohl-als-auch? Warum gilt hier immer wieder nur dieses kategorische Entweder-oder?", fragt DIE WELT.
Michael, Du hast ein ordentliches Quantum davon erwischt und lässt uns dankenswerterweise daran teilhaben.


Zitat Michael:
Egal wem es zu verdanken ist, ich hoffe nur, dass dieser Zustand möglichst lange anhält bzw. dass es noch besser wird. 


Das wünsche ich Dir von Herzen


GeorgS

----------


## Michael

Hallo, nun habe ich meine routinemäßigen, aktuellen Blutwerte vorliegen, die ja nicht gerade ermunternd sind (s.Profil) und trotzdem ist mein subjektives Befinden stabil und unverändert, im Gegenteil ich fühle mich fast jeden Tag ein wenig besser. Meine Mobilität verbessert sich spürbar, so dass ich mich Zuhause gut ohne Gehhilfen bewegen kann. 
Seit einer Woche habe ich schon kein Morphin extra wegen unerwarteter Schmerzspitzen injizieren müssen, obwohl man nicht vergessen darf, dass ich lt. meiner Schmerztherapie täglich 60 mg Hydromorphon und andere Pharmaka schlucken muss, und trotzdem musste ich bis vor kurzem noch öfter zwischendurch 20 mg Morphin wegen unerwarterter, starker Schmerzen injizieren. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich durch diese positive Entwicklung nicht zu naiv werde, obwohl eine gewisse Portion kindlicher Naivität noch keinem geschadet hat
Gruß Michael

----------


## JochenM

Hallo Michael,
das freut mich zu hören, dass Du Dich jeden Tag ein bisschen besser fühlst. Dass Du nun schon zu Hause auf die Gehhilfen verzichten kannst, ist doch ein enormer Fortschritt. Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es so weitergeht! Wenn Du die Schmerzen jetzt gut im Griff hast, ist doch die Lebensqualität enorm gestiegen. Weiter so!
Schönen Sonntag!
Petra

----------


## Michael

Danke, Petra und andere, die sich mit mir  freuen.
Gestern war ich zur Kontrolluntersuchung in der Radiologie und der Schmerzambulanz. Sowohl ich als auch meine zuständigen Behandler waren mit meiner Entwicklung sehr zufrieden. Es bedarf zurzeit keiner Therapieänderung, so dass ich sehr froh bin, diesen Zustand erst beibehalten zu dürfen, da ich alles momentan sehr gut vertragen kann. In drei Monaten soll es dann wieder ein MRT LWS und Becken gemacht werden, wenn sich  bis dahin keine Änderungen meines Gesundheitszustandes ergeben. 
Wir bleiben auf dem Laufenden.
Gruß an alle
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
meine letzte Kontrollunters. (s. Profil: letzte Kontrolle) macht mich wieder sehr zufrieden. Psychisch fühle ich mich sehr gut. Die Schmerzen sind nach erneuten Kontrollen in der Schmerzambulanz der Uniklinik Essen sehr gut unter Kontrolle.
In 3 Wochen soll sie Schmerztherapie etwas runtergefahren werden, um dann zu sehen, welchen Anteil die Radiologie an dem Schmerzrückgang hatte. Anfang November soll dann wieder ein MRT LWS und Becken gemacht werden, um dann hoffentlich einen evtl. Rückgang der Metastasen zu sehen, was ja meinerseits sehr schön und wünschenswert wäre.
Ansonsten fühle ich mich immer besser und hoffe vom ganzen Herzen, dass dieser Zustand möglichst lange anhält.
Vielleicht hat aber auch die Beschäftigung mit der Lehre und dem Wirken Bruno Grönings etwas damit zu tun, dass ich viel ruhiger und gelassener werde, aber das ist eine ganz andere Schiene, die ich noch gern weiter befolgen will.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

Klasse, Michael!!!!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## spertel

Sehr schön, dies von Dir zu hören !!!!

...........und die Harley schon bestellt ??; die nächste Saison kommt bestimmt !!

Liebe Grüsse aus Berlin

Reinhard

----------


## christinew

Lieber Michael, das freut mich sehr für Dich und ich hoffe dass es so weitergeht, Du hast ja auch einen beachtlichen Anstieg des LDH, was bei den Riedetropfen ja erwünscht ist, so toll hat es bei meinem Mann noch nicht angeschlagen. Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie alles Gute.
viele Grüße Christine

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Michael&Familie,

ich bin ziemlich neu hier und auch betroffen. Nach Lesen Deines Profiles kann ich gar nicht genug Achtung Deinem Kampf zollen. Dein Mut und die Ruhe in Deinen Ausführungen sollen nicht unbeantwortet sein. Meinen vollen Respekt.
Neben den üblichen Wünschen möchte ich Dich bitten, einmal über die Einnahme von bitteren Aprikosenkerne in Verbindung mit vorherigen Enzymen nachzudenken.
Z.B. Ananas oder Papaya als Vorlauf und dann bittere (wilde ) Aprikosenkerne hinterher. ( Metronomische Einnahme )

Mir ist klar, dass die Entscheidungen bei jedem individuell liegen, aber ein Versuch wäre es wert.

Weitere Info's über B17 werden Dir sicher vorliegen.

Hast Du die entfernte Metastase auf Ihre Malignitätszusammensetzung bestimmen lassen?  Wenn nicht. Ist diese noch verfügbar?

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie alles erdenklich Gute.

Hans-J.

----------


## JochenM

Hallo Hans-J.,
mich würde interessieren, wieviele bittere Aprikosenkerne verzehrst Du pro Tag?
Woher beziehst Du sie?
Würde ich für meinen Mann auch gerne in Erwägung ziehen.
Im voraus vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Viele Gruesse
Petra

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Petra/Michael,

die wilden Aprikosenkerne kann über Internet bestellen.
sandoz Vitamin Berlin ergooglen. Die Firma sitzt in Berlin.

Ähnlich wie bei Zometa - am Anfang kleine Mengen 3 x 7 Kerne für die ersten 2 Tage, danach steigern 3 x 15 = 45 Kerne sollten das Maximum sein.

Auf ein gutes Zerkleinern durch die Zähne mit Mundschleimhautaufnahme wäre sehr optimal, wenn man den Geschmack entsprechend lange ertragen kann.

Über die enzymatische Vorbereitung hatte ich ja schon aufmerksam gemacht um die Induktion zu verbessern.

Aber auch mit Curcuma und den Synergien durch die Hinzunahme von schwarzen Pfeffer und in direkter Verbindung mit EGCG ( Grüner Sencha Tee ) lassen sich starke Effekte sowohl bei der Angiogenese, Induktion und Inhibition erzielen.

Ich finde, dass alle sekundäre, pflanzliche Inhaltsstoffe optimiert eingesetzt werden sollen um ein Optimum zu erreichen. Es ist möglich und auch nachgewiesen. 

Viel Glück Euch Beiden.
Hans-J.

----------


## JochenM

Lieber Hans-J.,
vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Information. Werden wir ausprobieren.
Liebe Gruesse
Petra

----------


## Michael

> Sehr schön, dies von Dir zu hören !!!!
> 
> ...........und die Harley schon bestellt ??; die nächste Saison kommt bestimmt !!
> 
> Liebe Grüsse aus Berlin
> 
> Reinhard


Lieber Reinhard,
ich hoffe, von Dir Ähnliches zu hören.
Das mit der Harley wird bei mir wohl nicht klappen, habe mir aber ein 50ccm Dreirad 
T-Rex angeschafft, das ja viel standhafter ist. Es ist zwar ziemlich schwach, macht aber auch Riesenspaß.
Alles Gute
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hier nun meine letzten, relevanten Werte, die ja nicht sehr rosig aussehen, obwohl es mir relativ gut geht.

PSA 4,48/ AP 524/ HB 11,5/ Leucos 5730/ CEA 71,0/ LDH 974

Ich glaube, ich warte die nächste Kontrolle ab, oder hat jemand etwas dazu zu sagen?
Ich glaube nicht, dass bei meinem jetzigen, relativ guten Befinden irgendein Handlungsbedarf besteht.
Gruß Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
fällt keinem mehr was ein?
Heißt es, dass eine evtl. Lyse der Tumorzellen zur zusätzlichen PSA-Verdopplung seit der letzten Messung geführt hat? Was zu hoffen wäre.
Gruß Michael

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Michael, 

ich habe gerade mein Profil aktuell angepasst.
Mich hat es in diesem Jahr nach vielen Bemühungen kalt erwischt. Ich sah mich mit einem immer niedriger werdenen PSA auf der sicheren Seite und musste im März eine Entwicklung erleben, die sehr schnell (innerhalb von 6 Wochen) derart eskaliert ist, dass mich eine hervorragende Onkologin mit einer Chemo-Mischung aus CISPLATIN + ETOPOSID erstmal gerettet hat.
Mein Tumor ist jetzt derart differenziert, dass ich quasi keinen PK mehr habe sondern einer völlig neuen Situation ausgesetzt bin.
Jetzt heisst es auf alle Fälle Hoffen und Durchhalten, was allerdings nicht so leicht ist, wie ich im Frühjahr erfahren musste. Übrigens hatte ich vom ersten Tag meines Zusammenbruchs an eine optimale Versorgung mit Schmerzmitteln, die ein Schmerztherapeut damals in der Klinik zusammengestellt hatte.

Weiterhin alles Beste und Gute
Jürgen M.

----------


## christinew

Lieber Michael, es tut mir leid, ich kann allerdings zu den Werten wirklich nicht viel sagen, ich würde allerdings als positiv ansehen, dass Du doch relativ schmerzfrei bist, wenn ich das alles noch richtig behalten habe.
Viele Grüße Christine

----------


## Michael

> ich würde allerdings als positiv ansehen, dass Du doch relativ schmerzfrei bist, wenn ich das alles noch richtig behalten habe.
> Viele Grüße Christine


Hallo Christine,
da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Lt.Fr. Riede sind die Werte wohl meiner momentanen Therpie entsprechend und nicht zu interpretieren, daher bin ich eigentlich sehr ruhig und freue mich über meine Schmerzfreiheit und mein relativ gutes mentales Befinden.
Zurzeit mache ich mit meiner Frau einen Herbsturlaub in Holland in unserer kleinen "Datscha", die wir uns vor 1/2 Jahr gekauft haben und in der wir uns sehr wohl fühlen und hier die gemeinsame Zeit trotz des schlechten Weters richtg genießen.
Gruß Michael

----------


## Michael

> Hallo Michael, 
> 
> Jetzt heisst es auf alle Fälle Hoffen und Durchhalten, was allerdings nicht so leicht ist, wie ich im Frühjahr erfahren musste. Übrigens hatte ich vom ersten Tag meines Zusammenbruchs an eine optimale Versorgung mit Schmerzmitteln, die ein Schmerztherapeut damals in der Klinik zusammengestellt hatte.
> 
> Weiterhin alles Beste und Gute
> Jürgen M.


Lieber Jürgen,
ich drücke uns sehr die Daumen. Lass uns ersteinmal die Schmerzfreiheit genießen. Ich weiß, dass es bei unseren Befunden nicht so leicht ist, trotzdem ist alles andere kontraproduktiv und hilft uns überhaupft nicht weiter.
Gruß Michael

----------


## JochenM

Hallo Michael,
das freut mich für Dich, dass Du und Deine Frau Eure Zeit in Holland so geniessen könnt, das ist doch wunderbar!
Welche Schmerztherapie machst Du momentan?
Würde mich sehr interessieren, da mein Mann nächste Woche neu eingestellt werden muss, da die momentane Schmerztherapie nicht mehr ausreichend ist.
Für kurze Info bedanke ich mich und wünsche Dir eine wunderschöne, schmerzfreie Zeit!
Liebe Gruesse
Petra

----------


## Michael

Hallo Petra,
hier meine momentane Schmerzmedikation, wobei ich sagen muss, dass es für jeden individuell eingestellt werden muß.


Jurnista 64 mg 1-1-1 Tagesdosis
Arcoxia 90 mg 1-0-0
Dexamethason 4 mg 1-0-1
Lyrica 150 mg 0-0-1
Stangyl Tr. 1-1-0 

Wie gesagt, es muss individuell eingestellt und überwacht  werden.
Alles Gute 
Michael

----------


## JochenM

Hallo Michael,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Mir ist klar, dass die Schmerztherapie individuell eingestellt werden muss. Trotzdem finde ich interessant, mit welcher Medikamentation die Einzelnen Erfolge haben.
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin eine schmerzfreie Zeit!
Liebe Gruesse
Petra

----------


## Yvonne

Guten Tag,

ich bin nicht betroffen oder mit Betroffenen bekannt, aber habe mich nun durchgerungen, Ihnen hier meine Wünsche für Ihre Zukunft zu hinterlassen. Durchgerungen deshalb, weil ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob eine Außenstehende sich in solch persönliche Gespräche wie die Ihren einmischen darf.

Ich bin Übersetzerin für medizinische Texte und bin vor längerer Zeit während einer Recherche auf Ihr Forum gestoßen (habe mich über den Begriff PSAd informieren müssen). Seitdem verfolge ich insbesondere diesen Thread.
Gestern habe ich mich dann (nach langem stillen Mitlesen) entschlossen, mich hier anzumelden, um Ihnen allen meine Hochachtung für Ihren "Kampf", Ihren Lebensmut auszudrücken. Ich bewundere Sie dafür, daß Sie nicht aufgeben und alles versuchen, allen Schmerzen und Widrigkeiten trotzen, um so gut wie möglich weiterzuleben.

Ich wünsche Ihnen, Michael, alles, alles Gute und noch eine lange, schöne Zeit mit Ihrer Frau und Ihren Söhnen. Auch allen anderen Betroffenen und Angehörigen "Gute Besserung" und viel Glück!

Eine gute Zeit und herzliche Grüße!
Y.

----------


## Michael

Hallo Yvonne,
vielen Dank für Ihren Beitrag! Es tut  sehr gut, solche Resonanzen zu bekommen. 
Auch Ihnen alles Gute
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo Freunde, 
hier nun meine neuesten Blutwerte vom 17.10.08 
25. Zometa, Zoladex
BB: PSA 6,55/AP 498/HB 10,4/ Leucos 4000/ CEA 106,5
Thrombocyten 68 / Erys 3,6 / HB 10,4 / AP 489
Mental fühle ich mich immer noch nicht schlecht, also den Werten entsprechend, allerding nehmen die Nebenwirkungen der Medikamenten stark zu, als da seien stark verschwommenes Sehen, also Doppelbilder, die ich kaum mit einer Lupenbrille beheben kann. Eine gravierende Störung ist auch eine zunehmende Schüttelähmung, so dass mir schon mal Gegenstände aus der Hand fallen. Das permanente Zittern ist schon sehr lästig und sieht auch nicht gut aus, aber das ist weniger wichtig, wenn ich an die früheren Schmerzen denke, die dadurch einigermaßen unterdrückt werden. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich es noch lange ertragen kann, denn langsam muss ich mich doch sehr zusammennehmen, um das neue Leben entsprechend zu gestalten.
Grüße
Michael

----------


## Schorschel

> ... um das neue Leben entsprechend zu gestalten.
> Grüße
> Michael


Lieber Michael,

ich bin sicher, dass Du auch diese "Delle" erfolgreich meistern wirst, so wie Du das schon einige Male in schwierigeren Situationen geschafft hast!

Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute!!!

Schorschel

----------


## Michael

> ... so wie Du das schon einige Male in schwierigeren Situationen geschafft hast!
> 
> Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute!!!
> 
> Schorschel


Lieber Schorschel,
ich hoffe und auch glaube, dass Du Recht hast. Es ist aber verdammt schwierig, wenn man überall, wo man sich befindet, vor Müdigkeit fast umfällt, wenn man nicht der Herr der eigenen Kräfte ist. 
Demnächst mache ich ein MRT von Becken und LWS als Kontrolle und hoffe vtl. etwas Positiveres zu berichten.
Liebe Grüße
Michael

----------


## Michael

Hallo,
leider schreibt Michael diesmal nicht selber. Wir müssen und wollen wir euch mitteilen das unser Vater bzw. Mann bzw. Bruder am letzten Freitag (also dem 07.11.) gegen 20.15 Uhr gestorben ist. 
Natürlich hatten wir uns auf Grund der langen und auch leidvollen Zeit der Krankheit darauf vorbereitet. Dennoch war es in der Raschheit und Plötzlichkeit für uns alle doch überraschend. In der letzten Woche waren seine Blutwerte rapide abgesackt, vor allem das Hämoglobin, die Thrombozyten und ganz besonders die Leukozyten. Letzten Endes war das Knochenmark zu stark angegriffen. In der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag musste Michael dann ins Krankenhaus. Am Freitag haben wir uns dann alle am Krankenbett versammelt, fast eher zufällig  Karl, Michaels Bruder, hatte Geburtstag. Das ist zwar zum einen extra hart, andererseits fiel es deswegen eben doch leichter die Familie spontan zu versammeln, weil das ohnehin geplant war.
Am Nachmittag hat uns der Oberarzt dann mittgeteilt, dass er nur noch mit wenigen Stunden rechnet  was selbst dann keiner von uns erwartet hätte, uns aber dennoch direkt einsichtig war. 
Das Schöne in dieser Situation war eben doch, dass wir auch im letzten Moment alle zusammen und vor allem bei ihm waren: seine Frau Beatrix, seine Söhne Jojo, Peter, David und Markus, sein Bruder Karl, seine Schwägerin Bine und sein Schwager Christoph. Das hat uns und mit Sicherheit auch Ihm sehr geholfen. Trotz heftiger Schmerzen am gleichen Tag ist er nach unserem Empfinden doch friedlich und mit dem weit möglichst wenigstem Leiden von uns gegangen. Es wäre grauenhaft für uns gewesen, wenn sich das alles noch Wochen oder auch nur Tage hingezogen hätte. Und für Ihn noch viel mehr. Und es hätte auch einfach nicht zu Ihm gepasst. Trotz aller Einbrüche und aller Verzweiflungsattacken hat er doch immer Stärke und vor allem Lebenswillen gezeigt. 
Wir wissen, wie wichtig und vor allem hilfreich ihm dieses Forum war, und dass es Ihm einiges bedeutet hat, sich hier äußern zu können und auch ein positives Feedback zu erhalten. Außerdem glauben wir, dass er auch einigen Menschen hier einiges geben konnte. Deswegen wollten wir euch auch in dieser ausführlichen Weise benachrichtigen und uns auch in seinem und unserem Namen bedanken.
Anbei findet ihr noch die Traueranzeige. Auch dies hat seinen speziellen Grund. Der Trauerspruch stammt von Ihm selbst. Wir haben ihn (leicht gekürzt) aus einem seiner Einträge aus diesem Forum übernommen.
Wir wünschen euch allen mindesten genauso viel Kraft, Lebensmut, Lebensfreude und den Rückhalt die Michael bis zum Schluss hatte und aufgebracht hat, auch wenn dies ihm selbst nicht immer leicht fiel. Wir wissen, dass diese Nachricht für keinen aufbauend sein kann, trotzdem soll dies kein Grund für irgendeinen Betroffenen sein, an dieser Krankheit zu verzweifeln  dafür war Michael selbst das beste Beispiel.
Wir wünschen euch allen weiterhin viel Kraft.
Mit allen erdenklich besten Grüßen,
Michaels Familie:
Beatrix, 
Jojo, Peter, David, Markus 
und Karl. 

http://wz.pipeline.de/trauer/detail....&ANZ=702259901

----------


## merri1at

Ich möchte euch als Familie mein Beileid aussprechen und mich für die Nachricht bedanken.
Wie viele andere auch habe ich an Michaels Schicksal in den letzten Jahren großen Anteil genommen. Ich kann eure Betroffenheit sehr gut verstehen, mein Mann ist ihm im Februar dieses Jahres vorausgegangen.
Das einzig Tröstliche ist, wenn man begreift, dass der geliebte Mensch nun auch von seinen Schmerzen erlöst ist. 
Was bleibt, sind die Erinnerung an gemeinsame Stunden und das Gefühl, dass er in Kindern und Enkelkindern weiterlebt.
Viel Kraft in der nächsten schweren Zeit
wünscht Marie

----------


## spertel

R. I. P.

Ich bin tief betroffen, Du wirst hier sehr fehlen...

Ein letzter Gruss

Spertel

----------


## christinew

Ich bin entsetzt und tief betroffen, kann gar nicht sagen wie leid es mir tut.
Alles Gute dieser wunderbaren Familie.
Christine

----------


## wassermann

Liebe Familie Sich,
auch wenn wir uns nicht kennen, sende ich Ihnen mein Mitgefühl. Michaels Offenheit, mit der er uns an seiner Geschichte in diesem Forum hat teilnehmen lassen, war vom ersten Eintrag an bewundernswert. Auch die Rolle, die Sie dabei spielten. 
Er wird auch uns hier sehr fehlen, auch wenn das nicht vergleichbar sein kann, mit dem, was Sie empfinden müssen.
Herzliches Beileid
Wassermann

----------


## Jürgen

*Wo Worte fehlen, das Unbeschreibliche zu beschreiben,
wo Augen versagen, das Unabwendbare zu sehen,
wo die Hände das Unbegreifliche nicht fassen können, bleibt einzig die Gewissheit, dass Du immer in unserem Herzen fortleben wirst..* 

Wismar, 13.11.2008

Ich bin sehr traurig
Jürgen

----------


## Karl001

Herzliches Beileid

"Als die Kraft zu Ende ging
war`s kein Sterben,
war`s Erlösung."

Alles Gute,
Karl-Heinz

----------


## Heribert

Ein letzter Gruß

Mit Deiner Einstellung und Zuversicht zum Leben 
hast Du uns den Weg aufgezeigt, Krankheit und 
Leid zu ertragen. Deine Familie war Dir immer das 
Wichtigste und Liebste. Ich bin froh, dass ich von 
Dir lernen durfte.
Die Gewissheit, Dich in diesem Leben nicht 
mehr anzutreffen macht mich traurig.

Deinen Lieben wünsche ich, die Traurigkeit 
gegen die frohen Erinnerungen einzutauschen 
und auf ihrem zukünftigen Weg alles Gute.

Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Herzliches Beileid,

Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

Zitat Michael 26.10.08



> ...um das neue Leben entsprechend zu gestalten...


Zitat Schorschel 26.10.08



> Lieber Michael, 
> ich bin sicher, dass Du auch diese "Delle" erfolgreich meistern wirst, so wie Du das schon einige Male in schwierigeren Situationen geschafft hast!...


Zitat Michael 27.10.08



> Lieber Schorschel,
> ich hoffe und auch glaube, dass Du Recht hast...


Es hat nicht sollen sein, lieber Michael, was Du Dir in Deinem letzten Beitrag hier im Forum gewünscht und erhofft hast...

Du warst ein Vorbild an Mut und Optimismus, obwohl Du als Arzt auch Realist hinsichtlich Deiner/unserer Krankheit warst. Ich gönne Dir die Ruhe, die Du jetzt gefunden hast - ohne Schmerzen und Plagen.

Deiner Familie wünsche ich von Herzen, dass sie die Kraft und - ganz in Deinem Sinne - den Optimismus findet, den schweren Verlust zu verwinden und einen Weg in eine glückliche Zukunft zu finden.

Mach's gut, mein Freund, ich werde Dich vermissen...

Schorschel

----------


## Tinka

Liebe Familie Sich,

ich habe mich ab und an mit Michael ausgetauscht und habe es immer bewundert, wie gut er mit allem umgegangen ist und wie freundlich er immer war. Dass er nun so plötzlich gestorben ist, hat mich sehr erschreckt.

Mein Michael ist vor fast vier Wochen gestorben, sie kannten sich nicht, aber diese Namensgleichheit macht es doch noch mal ein wenig härter.

Ich wünsche Ihnen von Herzen alles Gute und dass Sie in Ihrer Trauer aufgefangen werden. Gerne würde ich zu der Beisetzung morgen kommen, denke aber, dass es doch zu viel für mich wäre, weil hier alles so frisch ist. Auf jeden Fall werde ich in Gedanken bei Ihnen sein. Und eine Spende an terre des hommes werde ich selbstverständlich auch machen.

Herzliche Grüße
Andrea Steubesand

----------


## Jürgen M.

Liebe Familie Sich,

ich bin sehr traurig über Ihre Nachricht, die ich erst heute gelesen habe. Am Todestag von Michael wurde ich gerade 54 Jahre alt.

Alles erdenklich Gute
Jürgen M.

----------


## HansiB

Liebe Familie,

auch ich bin sehr traurig und bestürzt. 

Wir hatten jahrelang über unsere Möglichkeiten im Forum gesprochen und konnten Michael doch nicht sehr helfen. Ich wünsche Michaels großer Famile Kraft und Stärke, wie es Michael immer brauchte und versucht hat, danach zu leben.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## GiselaPhaselocke

Liebe Fam. Sich
Ich bin nur Leserin in diesem Forum , da mein Mann betroffen ist und ich bisher noch nicht den Mut fand selbst zu schreiben.
Michaels Schreiben hier haben mich inmmer sehr aufgebaut und mir Mut gemacht. Er muß ein prachtvoller Mensch gewesen sein der lange in positiver Erinnerung verbleibt.
Ich bin tief erschüttert das es nun doch alles so schnell ging.

Der ganzen Familie mein aufrichtiges Beileid und viel, viel Kraft
beste Grüße von Gisela

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat:
Wir wissen, .... dass er auch einigen Menschen hier einiges geben konnte.

Unter anderen mir.

Ich glaube, unsere Verstorbenen hören, was wir in den Stunden/Tagen nach ihrem Sterben zu ihnen sagen, denn die Wand zwischen dieser und anderen Welt ist dünner, als viele Menschen annehmen:

Lieber Michael,
von Dir lerne ich aufmerksam, wie man die Metastasenschmerzen in den Griff bekommen kann, antwortete ich Dir im Forum. 
Dafür danke ich Dir noch einmal.

Es hat mich bereichert, dass Du mir einen Einblick in Deinen Krankheitsverlauf und darüber hinaus in Deine Innenwelt gewährt hast.
Dafür danke ich Dir besonders.

Den Familienangehörigen, denen es vergönnt war, sein Sterben bis zum letzten Moment zu begleiten, wünsche ich, sie mögen erfahren: 
*Trauer hat heilende Kraft*, wie es Jörg Zink mit dem Titel seines besinnlichen Büchleins andeutet.

GeorgS

----------


## JochenM

Auch ich bin erschüttert, dass Michael von uns gegangen ist. Ich habe mir mehrfach bei ihm Rat geholt und ihn immer bewundert, wie er seine schwere Krankheit getragen hat. Ich bin sehr traurig und werde ihn hier im Forum sehr vermissen. 
Seiner Familie wünsche ich viel Kraft für die kommende Zeit! 
Petra

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Familie Sich,

mein Beileid zum Ableben eines geliebten und geschaezten Mitmenschen.

Hans-Jürgen

----------


## meni.li.

Liebe Familie Sich!

Unbekannterweise mein tiefes Mitgefühl.

Ich bin erschüttert. 

Wünsche Ihnen alles alles liebe und viel Kraft.

Klausi.

----------


## Harro

*Betroffenheit

*Das Herz eines tapferen Mannes, dem die Familie den großen Rückhalt für seinen langen Kampf gegen den übermächtigen Krebs gab, hat aufgehört zu schlagen. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid gilt dieser Familie.

*"Je schöner und voller die Erinnerung desto schwerer die Trennung.
Aber die Dankbarkeit verwandelt die Erinnerung in stille Freude.
Man trägt das vergangene Schöne nicht wie einen Stachel, sondern wie ein kostbares Geschenk in sich"
*(Dietrich Bonhoeffer)

Ein letzter Gruß von Hutschi

----------


## MartinW

Liebe Familie Sich,

vor fast 20 Jahren habe ich in einem ähnlichen Alter wie Ihre Söhne meinen Vater auf Grund dieser Erkrankung leiden und sterben sehen. Ich möchte Ihnen hiermit meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme zum Ausdruck bringen und wünsche Ihnen die Kraft diesen bitteren und viel zu frühen Verlust
annehmen zu können. 

Mein herzliches Mitgefühl,

Martin

----------


## anni 42

Liebe Fam. Sich,

auch ich bin zutiefst erschrocken über Michaels plötzlichen Tod.
Ich wünsche Ihnen von Herzen alles Liebe und Gute.

 Michael, danke für deine Offenheit.
Deine Beiträge werden mir fehlen.

sprachlos
Asli

----------

